# SDV - SciDev Limited



## Meso1973 (8 November 2005)

Howdie guys (and girls)....am new to this forum....and having just posted a reply to a penny share thread, i thought that i may as well start one for this stock on its own - as it will soon become a multibagger or multiplonker !!!
I have simply cut and pasted what i wrote over on the other thread.

Please remember to DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH (won't you....)


INL is a short-term speculative........with potential high-rewards....

Currently been trading at 6 to 7c. with about 435M shares on issue this is about <=$30M market cap.

Tis another techie within the mining industry, and is sitting on an inground value of some $1.2billion in the form of the Hellyer Tailings Dam (based on current commodities prices)....
One of the pre-feasiblity studies has come up with a 11(or21) yr production life, for Net cashflows of $67M(or $56M) per year.

Martinplacesecurities.com has them as a buy with a target price of 28c.

basically it has technology that will take out the zinc, lead, silver, copper and to a lesser extent the gold from the tailings, and sell it for loads of cash.
They are in the middle of the BFS (bank feasibility study) and they will announce the prelim results in early Q1 2006 (calendar year), with the final BFS study scheduled to be announced (i think) at the end of Q1 2006(calendar). And if production happens, then its supposed to start in 2007.

It also has Macquarie Bank on board to do the capital financing if the BFS comes out good as expected; and some of the big miners have been pestering them about their Intec Gold process, but they have been concentrating on getting the Tailings Dam project up and running.

I am in with a small amount - cos as some research has indicated; a couple of other techie projects like this have failed miserably b4, however they did not set up a Demonstration Plant the way Intec has done, and is using it for its BFS.....(the others simply went from lab to full production). I got myself another parcel at 7cents, and have seen it tumble to 6.2cents.....so i put another order in yesterday.....(only time will tell..... !!!!!)

During Nov, they will be using the 'steady state' to see what the metal recoveries are like etcetc....and this will then be used for the BFS calculations.....so will be interesting to see what happens to the sp over the coming 2 to 3 months.....

Please remember to DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH.


----------



## Kipp (7 April 2006)

Mega Breakout today- even touched 10c to close about 8.8c, I thought about buying this morning at 7, but clearly missed the signs... curse my Newbie procrastination!!!!


----------



## coladuna (28 April 2006)

Any thoughts on the pending annoucement regarding capital raising?
Good news? Bad news? Neither?


----------



## coladuna (10 May 2006)

Has anyone purchased INL shares under the share purchase plan?
I've done something really stupid and I'm worried that I will not be eligible to purchase shares under the SPP. I faxed the application form and paid by credit card but I had a brain fade and sold my INL shares today!!
Terms and conditions states that "_Intec shareholders (currently numbering approximately 1,500) who were recorded on our
share register at 5.00 p.m. on 5 May 2006 (the Record Date)"_ are eligible to participate. Does that mean I'm safe? Can't believe what a stupid mistake I've made!  :swear:  Very angry at myself for this. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Kipp (10 May 2006)

coladuna said:
			
		

> Has anyone purchased INL shares under the share purchase plan?
> I've done something really stupid and I'm worried that I will not be eligible to purchase shares under the SPP. I faxed the application form and paid by credit card but I had a brain fade and sold my INL shares today!!
> Terms and conditions states that "_Intec shareholders (currently numbering approximately 1,500) who were recorded on our
> share register at 5.00 p.m. on 5 May 2006 (the Record Date)"_ are eligible to participate. Does that mean I'm safe? Can't believe what a stupid mistake I've made!  :swear:  Very angry at myself for this. Any opinions would be appreciated.



I think so Coladuna.  I'v done the same thing with MAP (but believe me I'd rather be on the INL train!!!) you don't actually need to be a shareholder now, just at the time of registry i.e. the 5th of May) what you do after then is up to you.  
Not 100% on this, but I think you're in the clear.  
P.S. at what price did you sell out?


----------



## coladuna (10 May 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> I think so Coladuna.  I'v done the same thing with MAP (but believe me I'd rather be on the INL train!!!) you don't actually need to be a shareholder now, just at the time of registry i.e. the 5th of May) what you do after then is up to you.
> Not 100% on this, but I think you're in the clear.
> P.S. at what price did you sell out?




Thanks Kipp. You gave me peace of mind.    I'll check with the registry tomorrow though.
I sold out at 0.155.


----------



## chennyleeeee (25 June 2006)

Has anyone seen this stock? They specialise in hydrometallurgical processes, which is a process that refines ores into commercially feasible metals. Their major project is a plant in Hellyer near Burnie in Tasmania, and its expected to bring in something like 15$ in september of this year. The stock price has already jumped up a little when this announcement was made but I think its still got some bounce left in it yet.

Their office is in the school of chemistry at the university of sydney so im assuming they have some good chemists undertaking this project. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## chennyleeeee (25 June 2006)

Whoops sorry, I didnt noe a thread existed already. Ignore the last one

CHEN


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2006)

I've been following this for a little while. It's ranging between .11 - .15c now and everyone is waiting for news on the project which seems to be continually delayed. And they sometimes come out with statements that you think are supposed be related to the technology but are actually other minor developments elsewhere. So, read the announcements carefully! 

This stock has massive potential if the technology works. I think watching volume and price action may be the best way to see if a positive  anouncement is coming out. Be ready.

If it breaks below .105c though, watch for a fall to the next support level at about .06c!


----------



## chennyleeeee (25 June 2006)

If it fell to 6 cents, it would be ignoring the past announcement. I wouldnt think it'll fall anywhere below 10 cents or they'll be a surge of buyers unless the project falls and we're back to square one. It's been able to hold pretty well at 11.5 cents, sellers are reluctant to sell any lower and buyers are being stubborn. They recently announced that they sold their bulk zinc concentrates which they got for free when they brought the warehouse. In relation to everything else thats announced, its all relevant to the project in Hellyer.

They have other projects but the Hellyer one is the major concern. Steady Stage proved successful in refining zinc to feasible purities and its just about whether or not they pull the commercial stage off. It shouldnt be too long guys *fingers crossed*

CHEN


----------



## chennyleeeee (27 June 2006)

Another wonderfully stable day. Sellers are not giving in.


----------



## pacer (14 July 2006)

Ok I'm in too 4200 shares to stabilise the the price for CHEN....aren't I a nice bloke...hope it all pans out for us!..............................


----------



## juddy (28 July 2006)

This was one of my 2007 picks. Nice volume today (one buyer of 1.5m shares in particular).


----------



## chennyleeeee (28 July 2006)

I was so happy to see my position statement go up today, surprisingly it was INL that was making it happen, 

2.5 millions shares traded at 0.130
Im very happy about that. Thats 2.5 million shares that wont be seen for a while. Hopefully we get some good news soon. No one likes waiting it tends to bring the price down.

CHEN


----------



## vince (2 August 2006)

Of all the zinc mines in the world 88% are underground mined, with 10% open cut method. Depending on a number of situations ie. rock formation, depth of ore, location of mill to mine, all of which affects the bottom line $$. Currently the price on zinc is $1.53 lb, In the INL situation the ore to be processed is 500M from the mill sitting in the tailings dam ready to be pumped.

It is a fact that if zinc was 60-70cents a lb there would still be good profits to be made in this situation, but with dwindling inventories and demand still on the rise, and even if zinc came off 25% we are still looking at $1.12 a lb which sits in the very profitable range for INL.
The eafd  and zeehan slag processing is another " easy get' and another story. Cheers, Vince


----------



## Sean K (7 August 2006)

INL up 16% on much higher vol than usual. Something in the wind I'd say.


----------



## vince (7 August 2006)

After 2pm basically 3 trades were responsible for the rise 250k  400k  and 1.3mill. cannot see why that will not  continue tomm. cheers Vince. ps. wonder if  there  was a presentation on INL at  dealers and diggers  which kicked off today.


----------



## vince (9 September 2006)

gears up for 2006 production
By Mark Mentiplay - RESOURCESTOCKS*.
Wednesday, 30 August 2006

WHILE Intec's first commercial product sale of a minor parcel of low-grade bulk concentrate from the defunct Hellyer Mine went barely noticed, it heralded a major step forward for the company's three-stage development of the Hellyer Metals Project in Tasmania. 


When Intec acquired the Hellyer assets from the receivers of Western Metals in January 2004, they included 2000 tonnes of then unsaleable, low-grade bulk concentrate.

This was the last concentrate produced before the exhausted Hellyer polymetallic mine was shut down in 2000. Having been rejected as 'off-spec' at the port of Burnie by the prospective buyer, the concentrate had since taken up space at the Hellyer concentrates storage shed.

The bulk concentrate parcel graded a bare 21.5% zinc, 17.7% lead, 375 grams per tonne silver and 2.3gpt gold. It also contained appreciable contaminants.

Remarkably, Intec sold the parcel earlier this year into northern Asia for $A250,000.

"The bottom line is that if we could sell that parcel, we can sell a lot more of a much higher quality product from Hellyer in the current zinc concentrates market conditions," Intec managing director and chief executive Phil Wood told RESOURCESTOCKS.

"Importantly, the parcel was Hellyer material with the same mineralogy as the much-better zinc bulk concentrate we will begin mass producing later this year from Stage 1 of our Hellyer Metals Project," he said.

The deal, therefore, augurs well for future sales from Stage 1 of the Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project (HZCP) 50:50 joint venture with unlisted Polymetals Mining Services.

Polymetals, which operates the Mt Boppy gold mine near Cobar in New South Wales and the Nimbus silver mine near Kalgoorlie, is providing all the start-up capital costs and operator services for Stage-1 HZCP.

Two dredges will be operating on the huge Hellyer tailings dam, pumping the already finely ground zinc-bearing tails to the existing 1.5 million tonne per annum mill, where it will be reground and floated.

"The result is a rather average-quality zinc bulk concentrate, but readily saleable in the prevailing market and very cheap to produce," Wood said.

The HZCP JV has already concluded and signed attractive terms on frame offtake agreements, to be announced shortly, he said.

These sales will come from initial production forecasts of 70,000tpa of bulk concentrate grading 40-43% zinc, 9.5% lead and 170gpt silver scheduled to begin before the end of September, with the first concentrate shipment out of Burnie expected before the end of this year.

Production at that level should be worth pre-tax cash flow to the Stage 1 HZCP JV of about $A40 million a year at the current zinc price.

However, Wood said Intec and Polymetals were crunching the numbers and conducting technical work to increase that production level via greater mill throughput, the possible processing of ore from the nearby Que River mine – being re-opened this year by Bass Metals, of which Intec owns 22% – and potential beneficiation and blending of electric arc furnace dust (EAFD).

This is just the first of Intec's intended three-stage Hellyer reincarnation as a long life residue retreatment facility, with cash flow from each stage expected to fund the next.

"We need firstly to walk, then jog, then run," Wood said, "particularly in this commercial environment of generally escalating project costs."

Thus Stage 2, the Hellyer Zinc Oxide Project, is scheduled to begin later this year with refurbishment of Intec's polymetallic demonstration plant at Burnie to produce saleable quantities of zinc oxide from Intec's 20,000t EAFD stockpile in western Melbourne, acquired earlier this year from Smorgon Steel.

Following success at Burnie, it is expected work will begin around mid-2007 on a commercial Intec zinc oxide plant at Hellyer, to treat 100,000tpa of oxidised zinc-bearing secondary residues, such as EAFD, lead smelter slag from nearby Zeehan, primary leach residues, para-goethites and even higher grade zinc oxide ore itself.

Intec has an agreement to acquire the 450,000t slag dumps near Zeehan, 90km away, which have $A300 million of contained metals value.

These feed materials are expected to average 20% zinc grade and enable high zinc recoveries into over 20,000tpa of saleable zinc oxide.

Stage 3, the originally conceived production of five saleable metals using the patented Intec Polymetallic Process, will see long-term production by combining both the tailings and zinc oxide residues of the previous two stages.

The Stage 3 polymetallic plant at Hellyer will incorporate the Stage 2 zinc oxide plant within it, as well as being able to treat all base metals concentrates produced through the Stage-1 tailings dredging recovery and Intec Hellyer mill capabilities.

The 11 million tonne Hellyer tailings resource alone contains just under a million ounces of gold, 305,000t of zinc, 330,000t of lead, 30.8Moz of silver and 17,400t of copper, worth about $A3 billion at current prices.

As an indication of how prices for commodities have risen in the last year or so and how they have enhanced the Hellyer Metals Project, when RESOURCESTOCKS spoke to Intec in May last year, the same Hellyer tailings resource was worth about $1.6 billion.



Philip Wood

Wood said the newly staged development of the Hellyer Metals Project was aimed at securing the earliest possible cash flow to fund ongoing project development, thereby minimising necessary recourse to external financing and hastening returns to shareholders.

"The major difference between Intec and other similar companies is that we already have existing, proven, above-ground resources and the processing facilities and technologies to treat them. We can therefore provide nearer term metals products in response to current high prices," he said.

"This is why we are opting for the three-stage development model for the Hellyer Metals Project, which brings forward much earlier and significant cash flow, with lower upfront capital expenditures and perceived technical risks, without losing sight of our unique metallurgical vision."

Intec listed on the Australian Stock Exchange in May 2002 and on the Deutsche Boerse earlier this year, to further develop and enhance its patented chloride hydrometallurgical Intec Process that produces high purity base and precious metals from sulphide ore concentrates.

The process has substantial cost and environmental advantages over both conventional smelting and sulphate-based hydrometallurgical processes.

Originally developed for copper resources, it can economically unlock valuable base and precious metals from a wide range of sulphide and oxide deposits and improve the economics of operating mines and downstream processing facilities.

Intec's pilot plant for the Hellyer Metals Project was built in Sydney in 2004 and ran successfully on tailings from Hellyer, the base metals mine operated by Aberfoyle and then Western Metals between 1989 and 2000.

The Hellyer ore had a complex refractory nature, which led to a significant part of the valuable metals being lost to the tailings dam.

Beginning in 2005, Intec designed, constructed, commissioned and now operates continuously a demonstration plant at Burnie, 80km north of Hellyer, which was officially opened by Tasmanian Resources Minister Bryan Green in September 2005.

The Burnie demonstration plant is now treating a blend of Hellyer polymetallic tailings, EAFD from Smorgon Steel and OneSteel, and will shortly treat Zeehan lead smelter slag.

The demonstration plant is running in close parallel with WorleyParsons' bankable feasibility study for the overall Hellyer Metals Project.

WorleyParsons' recent merger with Canadian firm H.G. Engineering, with which Intec has had a long-standing partnership, will conveniently see a lot of the engineering work on the Hellyer Metals Project brought back to Australia.

Wood acknowledged there had been delays of quite a few months on the BFS due to the inevitable frustrations of running a demonstration plant, "but we are finally getting good data from it in steady state and should have all the information we need by the time we close it down in mid-August".

Macquarie Bank has been appointed as lead manager for financing of the staged Hellyer Metals Project.


this is close to  the latest  update of  where  INL are  at not sure if  there are holders here. but  good  luck  if  thetre  are, Cheers. Vince


----------



## vince (9 September 2006)

Opps  This is  the  latest -------------
In most mine ' start ups' there is always delays 3- 6 months 0r more due to the complex of alighning all operations, Its a credit, in INL,s case that no such delays are evident as it appears to me production will start between 15/9 and the 30/9 ,the two minor glitches have been overcome, and so far its been a great effort by managerment to achieve meeting all these deadlines. The bonus is ZN and PB are on an uptrend over the last few weeks with ZN @$1.63lb and PB @$0.60lb overnight, a nice time now maybe to secure some hedging on forward sales .I believe the sp has held well ,and no way are major holders letting go. Good luck to all holders and it certainly will be worth the wait , Cheers Vin .


----------



## vince (16 September 2006)

Very  surprised by lack of interest in INL on this forum, it will  pop within 2 weeks .There  are  many  projects included in this companys future, they have been  10 years in the making, the first is to be producing with-in 3 weeks and that is on track, the first zn producer to start up in this country  in 2006. A long story  but  by  the end of 2007 they may very well have  2 mills and a demo plant producing PB, AU.AG with  the primary  target of zinc concentrates.
The 11 million tonne Hellyer tailings resource alone contains just under a million ounces of gold, 305,000t of zinc, 330,000t of lead, 30.8Moz of silver and 17,400t of copper, worth about $A3 billion at current prices.

As an indication of how prices for commodities have risen in the last year or so and how they have enhanced the Hellyer Metals Project, when RESOURCESTOCKS spoke to Intec in May last year, the same Hellyer tailings resource was worth about $1.6 billion.These sales will come from initial production forecasts of 70,000tpa of bulk concentrate grading 40-43% zinc, 9.5% lead and 170gpt silver scheduled to begin before the end of September, with the first concentrate shipment out of Burnie expected before the end of this year.

Production at that level should be worth pre-tax cash flow to the Stage 1 HZCP JV of about $A40 million a year at the current zinc price.

Cheers  to  holders


----------



## youngneil (16 September 2006)

thanks for that vince

there has been little talk about INL on this forum... i keep tab of news on SS... and HC   

the SP has been held back by a several weeks of delays i think... however this is insignificant in the scheme of things...

i have been holding for a while now and i won't sell... if all goes to plan INL will pay divies in a couple years time... or maybe they buy up junior minors, like they have BSM, and then clean up their tailings...

i don't have anything new to add, just waiting patiently...


----------



## juddy (16 September 2006)

youngneil said:
			
		

> i don't have anything new to add, just waiting patiently...





Hi Vince and YN,

exactly my thoughts YN, we all know what it is about and it is now just a waiting game. I think with expectations now of Mid october, there will be a bit more DT action on INL which will also help raise its profile for the long termers

cheers


----------



## vince (18 September 2006)

Thanks for that, i believe a major bonus is going to be the results of EAFD processing to extract the best result it depends on the blend of tailings and eafd feed. There has been quite a effort put into this and it  will  not  be  long  before news is  out  on  that. And the likes of OST and SSX are very keen to  ship the  EAFD to INL as it is  a waste product to  them  and costly  and difficult to get rid of.Also as INL has perfected the processing overseas steel mills have shown interest. Cheers Vince


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

Been going sideways for a while pending news, but I sence a slight shift. Positive cross on MACD, increase vol (slightly) and possibly about to break downward trend in ongoing highs. One to watch.

Don't own, but waiting for trading opp.


----------



## chris1983 (19 September 2006)

Hey Kennas.  I think your right.  I'm holding this one but I would like to top up.  I think this stock has great potential if they get their plant going.


----------



## Dutchy3 (19 September 2006)

Thanks kennas

This is exactly the behaviour I look for in a stock. I'll be sure to check it out more closely tonight.


----------



## chennyleeeee (20 September 2006)

You can probably tell from the graphs, but from my experiences this stock has some pretty big hidden buyers on the market when it reaches 11.5 cents. It stays pretty constant at 12 - 12.5 cents when theres no action. It needs a bit of momentum and positive announcements however. The people are definately lying in wait and the more time this company takes, the bigger the reaction is going to be.

CHEN


----------



## vince (26 September 2006)

A Broad base has been developing from 2002 for intec, a minerals processing company ,with the key barrier to the upside lying at 17-18 cents .To promote a test of this level look for a rise through 14.5 cents . wait for the break of 18 cents to confirm the upside to 21-22 cents then 35 cents and potentially much higher. the risk would be a breakdown through 10 cents. ----------- That appeared in the investor section of the sunday age 24/9 along with charts for cbh and rox Cheers Vin


----------



## ezyTrader (26 September 2006)

My exact sentiments. In TA, I'm treating it like a Darvas b/o @14.5? Welcome other opinions.


----------



## juddy (26 September 2006)

its currently trading in Germany at about the 14.5c level


----------



## juddy (4 October 2006)

Two directors buying in the last week on-market. Wood for 500,000 (13.5c) and Ross  for 200,000 (12.5c). 

Notices in this morning


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2006)

And sell off 7% on vol? Odd. Unusual. And strange. Still in the zone: 12-14c for the past 4 months?????


----------



## juddy (4 October 2006)

yes there are rumours regarding an ex-director punishing the share price (was waiting for directors to buy before doing so), but they may just be that...rumours. The fact that two directors have thrown some money in the ring is good enough for me at this stage, but I have a tight stop.


----------



## vince (4 October 2006)

Juddy,   nothing  has changed at all the  ex director is possibly the person who dumped 5.2 mill  today  the last  parcel  at 0.12  cents  its a strange situation  as the guy  could  have dropped them  all  over  the last week for  around 0.13-0.135. One of the inl  directors had a buy in  for 500k  at  12.5c and 13c  but  on  Monday  he pulled and payed 13.5 c I believe the reasons  they  are buying now  is its expected the  price  may  start to  rise. then this  guy  decides to  unload , anyway  i  topped  up  ,thats  the  market .  cheers


----------



## vince (4 October 2006)

Not  sure if you have seen this  post   
Demo plant will be at maintanence ready for 3 months, after which eafd and zeehan slag will be processed, keeping in mind for the last 12 months the demo plant has been treating hellyer tailings returning around 3% ZN whereas EAFD and and ZEEHAN slag produce around 25% and 30% ZN respectively . the supply of zeehan slag is indefinite as the demo plant goes and there is no problem with steel companys supplying EAFD as it is a envioromental problem to them.  Its expected to  produce around $12k per day before costs  not a lot  but it  may be ramped up, and of course is a seperate issue to  the  jv at hellyer mill  Cheers.Vin


----------



## juddy (4 October 2006)

cheers Vince


----------



## juddy (11 October 2006)

breaking out now. Big volume too.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

I have been following this closely every day for the past 6 months. Something just changed.


----------



## chris1983 (19 October 2006)

Something is changing again.  Creeping up to its high.  News around the corner IMO


----------



## chris1983 (19 October 2006)

Kennes you still holding?

Definately something happening with this one now.  Volume is increasing.


----------



## juddy (20 October 2006)

Finally confirmation of production.

ASX code: INL
Gordon Chiu Building J01
Department of Chemical Engineering
Maze Crescent
University of Sydney NSW 2006
Australia
Phone: 02-9351-6741
Fax: 02-9351-7180
Email: mail@intec.com.au
Website: www.intec.com.au
ASX code: INL
20 October 2006
Companies Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project Update
Intec Ltd (ASX code: INL) is pleased to advise that, pursuant to the recommendation of the
Tasmanian Department of Primary Industries Water and Environment, the Waratah-Wynyard
Council issued its Planning Permit for the Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project (HZCP, a 50/50 joint
venture between INL and Polymetals (Hellyer) Pty Ltd) on 16th October 2006.
The HZCP’s dredge has arrived on the Hellyer site and was launched onto the tailings dam surface
on 17 October 2006 (see photograph).
Wet commissioning of the entire HZCP processing flowsheet has thus now been commenced, with
initial bulk zinc concentrates production scheduled for the end of this month.


----------



## chris1983 (20 October 2006)

ahh thats great news! I new something was up   Now to see how everything runs.


----------



## juddy (20 October 2006)

for me this is a long term hold especially with the growth in zinc prices and the other projects to be completed and also possible licensing out of IP.


----------



## chris1983 (20 October 2006)

me too juddy 
anything coming into production now is great.

their technology is great!


----------



## chris1983 (20 October 2006)

I topped up.  Zinc is expensive and if they start producing it..then I can see them rising more.

"The retreatment proposal considered in the PFS did not eventuate due largely to much lower metals prices at that time. Today however, INL’s and PMS’s discussions with potential ISF smelter end-customers and commodities trading houses indicate clearly that in the current environment of worldwide tightness in supply of zinc-bearing feedstocks, this product is readily saleable on financially attractive terms.

Thus, based on an assumed zinc price in the near-to-medium term of US$0.90/lb (presently US$1.25/lb), a US$0.74/A$ exchange rate (presently US$0.72/A$), a tailings throughput rate of 1.5 mtpa, projected operating costs, including indicative smelter and shipping terms, amounting to approximately A$50 million per annum, the Project would generate a profit before interest, tax, depreciation and amortization of approximately A$19 million per annum, split equally between the JV parties. It is expected that production will commence towards the end of the September 2006 quarter."

They should get about 10 million profit PA for this one.


----------



## juddy (20 October 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Thus, based on an assumed zinc price in the near-to-medium term of US$0.90/lb (presently US$1.25/lb), a US$0.74/A$ exchange rate (presently US$0.72/A$), a tailings throughput rate of 1.5 mtpa, projected operating costs, including indicative smelter and shipping terms, amounting to approximately A$50 million per annum, the Project would generate a profit before interest, tax, depreciation and amortization of approximately *A$19 million per annum, split equally between the JV parties*. It is expected that production will commence towards the end of the September 2006 quarter."
> 
> They should get about 10 million profit PA for this one.




From the annual report. It gets even better.

"Thus, based on the present zinc price and US$/A$
exchange rate in the near-to-medium term (US$1.50/lb
and US$0.75/A$ respectively), a tailings throughput
rate of 1.5 mtpa, projected operating costs, including
confirmed smelter and shipping terms, amounting to
approximately A$60 million per annum, the HZCP would
generate a profit before interest, tax, depreciation and
amortization of approximately* A$49 million per annum,
split equally between the JV parties.* It is expected that
production will commence towards the end of October
2006."

They are very conservative with their announcements and I have no doubt this throughput will get to 2.0mtpa. We're holdng a doozy here Chris.


----------



## chris1983 (20 October 2006)

Well I'm out a little bit on the ones i got this morning.  I'm holding these so I'm not worried.  I have a nice holding in these now so its time to play the waiting game.  Thanks for posting the correct dollar figure on how much money they will be making.

Thats crazy.  They will be pulling in 25 million profit anually and their market cap is only 83 million


----------



## juddy (20 October 2006)

resistance on this one is pretty strong at the 16c mark. It has been pretty much unchartered territory above that since listing.


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2006)

Juddy, I just finished my own chart on this when I came to the thread and saw yours. Much more impressive. Shows $0.16 as long long term resistance. Just will it break through or not????

I've been following this for about 6 months waiting for the signal. Perhaps the increased volume is a sign of a change.


----------



## juddy (24 October 2006)

HI Kennas,

is trying to break through, but too many sellers. A close at 15c will give us a cloud cover reversal pattern and she might head back to 14c.


----------



## peterke (24 October 2006)

Seems to me that the buying at 15.5 is quite strong, while may dip to 14 briefly if buyer stops it seems more likely to me that the resistance at 16 will go and we will be away.

With 1.7m shareas at 0.16 it only takes a few hundred thousand $ to get through

regards
Peter


----------



## juddy (24 October 2006)

well sooner than I expected. They have given up trying to get through 16c for a while.


----------



## Halba (24 October 2006)

it hit 14c today =((((

hope this one starts producin needs some fire to get it above 16, possibly to 17, 17.5cents


----------



## juddy (25 October 2006)

well I must say I am absolutely stunned by the market reaction to what was essentially an excellent announcement. Sometimes the market has absolutely no idea.


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

This is ripe to push through $0.17. Big rounded bottom since May, lots of consistant volume. 

DYOR.


----------



## moses (2 November 2006)

The response here ain't exactly overwhelming either. This project looks good and all the pieces are coming together. I bought in today, so if this is under the radar atm then all the more for us I suppose.


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

Looks like it could finish at $0.165, it's highest close. Here's hoping. Would be a good set up for tomorrow. 

This chart doesn't show the last few trades at $0.165. Just imagine it.


----------



## juddy (2 November 2006)

she's through Kennas. First time it has closed above 16c since May 2002!  I wonder what Friday has in store? Not qquite an 'Oustanding Breakout Alert' yet, but after 4 and half years of trying it must be close to it.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

he he.   

@ $0.175, clear breakout! 

Come on volume keep pushing.......


----------



## Sweet Synergy (3 November 2006)

*INL - Intec LTD*

Intec has just hit all time high with vol, after consolidation.  I don't know much about them though other than. 

Intec Ltd (INL) is involved in the development and commercialisation of minerals processing technology for the base and precious metals industries. The company is focused on utilising hydrometallurgical processes to replace smelting

Anyone have any info or ideas that they would like to share on this stock?


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Intec has just hit all time high with vol, after consolidation.  I don't know much about them though other than.
> 
> Intec Ltd (INL) is involved in the development and commercialisation of minerals processing technology for the base and precious metals industries. The company is focused on utilising hydrometallurgical processes to replace smelting
> 
> Anyone have any info or ideas that they would like to share on this stock?




there's already a thread on this SS. All the info's there.


----------



## Broadside (3 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*

if they show scale up is commercial they have a massive tailings dam with billions worth of metal contained in it...and the potential to license out their intellectual property to a multitude of other companies with similar tailings, to create royalty revenue...or INL could acquire the tailings themselves

MASSIVE potential for this company once they convince the market of economics of scale up, I hold at 13 cents and think it has potential to be a 10 or 20 bagger, IF it clears the above hurdles


----------



## Sweet Synergy (3 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*

Thanks Kennas ... so sorry about the duplicate thread ... I don't know how I missed the original ... too much time in front of the computer!!!!    

Broadside, when u say potential to be a 10 or 20 "bagger"  .... do u mean 10 to 20 times the current price?


----------



## Broadside (3 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*

yes 10 or 20 times the current price (eventually) providing the show scale up of their technology is feasible and economic....and this is not a given yet in my opinion...but it is the sleeper in my portfolio and I have very high hopes for it...with metals prices increasing recycling of tailings will become more and more important...if they license out their technology...the sky is the limit

but I don't want to be too bullish, there is significant risk which is why it is 17c at the moment...there will be plenty of time to buy with less risk at a higher price and still make great gains if they get some runs on the board.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (3 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*

Thanx Broadside .... I did buy at .17  this morning .. so see u guys in the other thread


----------



## Caliente (3 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> she's through Kennas. First time it has closed above 16c since May 2002!  I wonder what Friday has in store? Not qquite an 'Oustanding Breakout Alert' yet, but after 4 and half years of trying it must be close to it.




lol! I agree too and I'm putting my money where my mouth is and grabbing a parcel.


----------



## ezyTrader (3 November 2006)

Resistance is still strong ATM.
Will it break 17/17.5?


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Resistance is still strong ATM.
> Will it break 17/17.5?




A lot of sellers at that level. Needs another 3m vol or so of buyers to push through that.

What is good is that it's holding above $0.16 which is the old resistance. If it holds above that for 3 days, then it's through imo. Then $0.16 is support, and we're on to new highs.


----------



## juddy (4 November 2006)

Contained metal values at current metal prices.

Hellyer tailings dam: $AUD 3.8b
Zeehan slag:          $AUD 363m
SSX EAFD:             $AUD 31m

*Total =                  $AUD $4.2b*

add plant, add 21% in BSM, and then add the IP for the technology.
*
Market cap as of Friday = $AUD 91m*


every time they add another slag pile its like finding a new exploration discovery with a treatment mill already sitting there ready to go.


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

POZ is certainly helping this Juddy and I think their recent presentation on about 10 Oct has given the sp a push. All looks good.

Happy that it's held above $0.16, which was where the fearce resistance was. 

All resources going well atm, so should be good to go Monday.  

I read on their web site that the Hellyer Metals Project will be able to be applied to just about every resource, including gold. Will be interesting to see where this goes. Seems to have massive potential.

http://www.intec.com.au/


----------



## Caliente (4 November 2006)

hi kennas, just wondering what "POZ" is. 

Nice graphs btw, from a T/A viewpoint, the makings of a breakout are starting to form, but I still see the need for some kind of heavy coverage to alert the market to the value proposition that the stock offers.


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> hi kennas, just wondering what "POZ" is.
> 
> Nice graphs btw, from a T/A viewpoint, the makings of a breakout are starting to form, but I still see the need for some kind of heavy coverage to alert the market to the value proposition that the stock offers.




he he, Price of Zinc.


----------



## moses (4 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> every time they add another slag pile its like finding a new exploration discovery with a treatment mill already sitting there ready to go.




Exactly! Its almost like printing money while cleaning up the enviroment!


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

They should move a plant to Olympic Dam and clean up there. There's probably a few trillion $ of low grade material sitting around waiting to be processed.


----------



## juddy (4 November 2006)

The plant valued at $100m is more than the market cap of the company.

The market has not priced in earnings, earnings growth or IP.


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

Still holding above $0.16. Happy with volume at around 3m so far. It has tested lower a few times today and rebounded OK. Not too many sellers under $0.17, so this is OK. 3 days above old resistance now, so looking more positive. Might have been a good time to get in at this breakout.    Not OUTSTANDING yet.


----------



## johnmwu3 (6 November 2006)

The market havn't realized INL potential.


----------



## marklar (6 November 2006)

Am buying some as we speak... 

Looks like it's got huge potential!

m.


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

Hmm, someone's trying to sell 1.5 m @ .17....That's no amateur.


----------



## juddy (6 November 2006)

that's been happening for the last couple of weeks K. Why? That's the question.


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> that's been happening for the last couple of weeks K. Why? That's the question.




Not sure Juddy. That is a lot of $$ on a 17 cent speccie. I actually think the exact numer of shares to price comes to $250K. The entire company isn't worth much more than that! 

Interesting day on INL today. Tested $0.16 and finished above which is good. Holding above $0.165 looks to be important too. There's a bit of build up there. The next couple of days will be revealing. If it can't hold above $0.16 I'll be out to wait clear direction.  It could end up just trading sideways for another year!


----------



## Broadside (6 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Not sure Juddy. That is a lot of $$ on a 17 cent speccie. I actually think the exact numer of shares to price comes to $250K. The entire company isn't worth much more than that!
> 
> Interesting day on INL today. Tested $0.16 and finished above which is good. Holding above $0.165 looks to be important too. There's a bit of build up there. The next couple of days will be revealing. If it can't hold above $0.16 I'll be out to wait clear direction.  It could end up just trading sideways for another year!




this stock has been capped and manipulated and smashed down for some time, a few weeks ago it threatened to break out around 14c and was smashed down to 11.5 cents in one day...it wasn't discrete selling it had motive to knock the price down.  Could just as easily have been fed out slowly for a better price.  I don't know why but it gives me confidence, someone is accumulating beneath the cap.


----------



## Caliente (7 November 2006)

Hi, just had a scan and I'm liking the spread and depth at the close of trade today for INL. 

Looks like a positive day is in store for tommorow.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (8 November 2006)

breaking recent AND 2004 high on vol ... I'm in


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

Yep, cleared those sellers at .175. Looking like it's been rerated. .16 becomes support.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

With this volume .19 is possible. 

Some really big parcels of this have gone through today. Perhaps corporate. Wish I had YT's brokers to look into it.


----------



## chris1983 (8 November 2006)

Good long termer dont you think Juddy and Kennas??  Look to be a company in the making.  Ill put these away for some time


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Good long termer dont you think Juddy and Kennas??  Look to be a company in the making.  Ill put these away for some time




Depends a lot on Hellyer Chris. If it works, then YES!


----------



## chris1983 (8 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Depends a lot on Hellyer Chris. If it works, then YES!




hahaha   I just assumed its working allready due to the price rise...and their demonstration plant.  I should never make assumptions.  Well yes hopefully they will confirm it.  I reckon its a goer though.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

This is OUTSTANDING breakout material now. he he. Got in at the right time. $0.16 should be good support now, unless Hellyer is a turkey. With this type of run, and volume, I would not be surprised to see an ann come out very shortly. This is not U phoria crazies driving the price up.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

Chart


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

mroning kennas, just heard the term "u-phoria" bandied around today, and its a goodie   

As for INL here, the mornings breakout was pleasant. As is not unusual for the stock, the sell side is heavy all the way, BUT the change is a rush of invigorated buying momentum.

Question: what happened? Broker report? Media? I dont see any news whatsoever.

edit - as I speak, the 19c barrier is being dissolved.


----------



## chris1983 (8 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> This is OUTSTANDING breakout material now. he he. Got in at the right time. $0.16 should be good support now, unless Hellyer is a turkey. With this type of run, and volume, I would not be surprised to see an ann come out very shortly. This is not U phoria crazies driving the price up.




Your right Kennas.  Im happy.  I sold 15000 to buy GDN though.  Grrr.  I still have a nice holding.  Looks good.  I like them..lots of blue sky potential with their technology.


----------



## chris1983 (8 November 2006)

19.5 now.  There has to be a message coming..ooo cant wait haha


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> mroning kennas, just heard the term "u-phoria" bandied around today, and its a goodie
> 
> As for INL here, the mornings breakout was pleasant. As is not unusual for the stock, the sell side is heavy all the way, BUT the change is a rush of invigorated buying momentum.
> 
> ...




No news Caliente. Will have to look back through their anns to see if anything was due.


----------



## Snakey (8 November 2006)

On to the tune of 200000/ .19
let go for a ride!!!


----------



## juddy (8 November 2006)

I'd expect a confirmation of first production.


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

From the latest ann (31/10/06), only two pieces of information spring up.

 "Samples from the BDP have been sent for external testwork, with the results to be combined with data
from the ‘steady state’ BDP operations to contribute to the updated feasibility study (FS). INL is working
with WorleyParsons and other service providers to advance the FS, with the study expected to be
completed during the first half of 2007."

"Slurry commissioning of
the plant is scheduled for 2 November 2006, with first production of concentrates due in the following two
weeks, at the annualised rate of not less than 65,000 tonnes per annum (approximately 26,000 tonnes per
annum contained zinc metal)."

So either... a very early FS estimate (unlikely), or more likely, that they are producing at "the plant" (the plant being Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project [HZCP]) 

Of course, this is only my   until an ann actually comes out from INL.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

OK, from their last ann on 31 Oct it seems the BDP has been fully tested and run at steady state, and is now been put in cotton wool. This is just Stage 2 of the project. The results of the test are being placed into a Feasibility Study working with Worley Parsons with results due in first half 07. So, that is not driving this atm. Although, perhaps the results are looking so good already that people are piling in. Perhaps with WORs involvement, the word is out. 

Next is the HZCP JV with Polymetals with the first production occurring 2 Nov with results due in the two weeks following. That is now, so this could be ann very shortly. Perhaps that's why it's runnng now. 

Another significant factor is POZ. This has got to be driving INL as well. 

Also remember, there are some big names behind this. Macquarie just one.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

LOL.

You beat me to it Caliente.


----------



## juddy (8 November 2006)

also expecting production grades and the terms of the offtake agreements ie price.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

Finished 17% up at $0.20 on record massive volume.   

Would be very surprised not to see a speeding ticket ann tonight or tmw am. 

This is very unusual activity for INL, unless it is just day traders. I hope not, and it's instos having come around to the potential of Hellyer. 

It's been a long wait.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 November 2006)

Should have bought into this one, kicking myself!. Well done Juddy, nice call


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

haha, by a whisker Kennas. 

Anyway, while the wall at 20c looks ominous, we should be seeing more buy positions being taken behind this line until the announcement.


----------



## chris1983 (8 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Should have bought into this one, kicking myself!. Well done Juddy, nice call




Freeballing this one hasnt gone yet.  They will be making some good profits and the blue sky potential is huge.


----------



## juddy (8 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Contained metal values at current metal prices.
> 
> Hellyer tailings dam: $AUD 3.8b
> Zeehan slag:          $AUD 363m
> ...






Hi FB and cheers,

I would agree with Chris on this. I believe we are only at the beginning here. INL has not even had broker coverage yet as far as I know, though there might be some in the next week or so.  

cheers


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 November 2006)

Juddy,

When I first started following this thread and INL connection with Zinc slag, it seemed to be lagging ,considering Zn spot ATM. I think INL had a minor pull back then and an entry point, allowing a low entry with the hope it may break the resistance at 16c and run a bit.

I read most of INL'S announcements at this point and my hesitancy (ridiculous as it sounds was the picture of the actual unit). It looked a lot like BHP's setup at Beenup and we all know what happened to that, it was an expensive dud. I'm still not sure how the INL plant works, how much they have operated it etc. 

I've got INL on my close watchlist, have for weeks and will be keeping an eye on it.

Here's hoping the SP has some bang left in it and the market is a bit slow catching on!.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2006)

No speeding ticket for INL last night after this. Double volume. Up 17%......Will be interesting to see the interest today. I hope it holds up ok.


----------



## zombie_ninja (9 November 2006)

Hi, Could the price increase be due to the increase in commodity price of Zinc?

Just bought some at 0.195, hopefully I have not missed the ride.

ps. I'm a newbie, so any advice is helpful in trading in general.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2006)

zombie_ninja said:
			
		

> Hi, Could the price increase be due to the increase in commodity price of Zinc?
> 
> Just bought some at 0.195, hopefully I have not missed the ride.
> 
> ps. I'm a newbie, so any advice is helpful in trading in general.



Good luck Zombie. Be prepared for it to come off a bit. Not many things go straight up, even in this Zinc and U phoric environment. If there is some weakness, there should be support between $0.16 and $0.17, so it's got some room.  

I agree Zn has pushed this up as well but I reckon expectations of the Burnie Demonstration Plant might be a factor and the Polymetals JV.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2006)

There are some big parcels sitting out there for a $0.19 speccie. I'm too much of a jube to really know what that means, but who puts $100 - 200k on a company that takes leftovers? There have been a few of these sorts of trades sitting out there the past few days. Are these just pro day traders? Or, is it some insto taking a position?


----------



## jollyfrog (9 November 2006)

Hi Kennas, what about Sims metal, they took leftovers @ as I recall they did'nt do too badly?
   If these guys actually have a process that works @ it seems to be the case the mind boggles at the possibilities!
   Yes I'm one of the crazies to risk 100k on this one!


----------



## Caliente (9 November 2006)

hmmm... as i thought, the positions are being taken up behind the 20 c barrier. Very Strong support at 19c, and good drive at 19.5c. Its going to take an ann. to bring down 20c. Hoping for one tommorow, but if not, then next week before we see INL break into 0.205+ territory.


----------



## juddy (9 November 2006)

first concentrate in two weeks (all going well) from 2/11 which is one week from today. I'd expect a build up in anticpation and expect 20c to go before then. My opinion only. 

If you like INL you should also have a look at their partner in crime BSM who have broken above 30c resistance today.

cheers


----------



## chris1983 (10 November 2006)

21 now fellas.  This one will keep rolling on


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> 21 now fellas.  This one will keep rolling on



That is a great effort. A lot of resistance around $0.20.


----------



## chris1983 (10 November 2006)

Hey Kennas are you going to lock in profits with this one?  For beer money??  Lots of beer haha.  Naa this one is staying long term in the portfolio for me


----------



## chris1983 (10 November 2006)

well medium to long term


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

Depends on what the sp is doing. If it goes to $0.25ish I'll take some profits. Depends on the expected ann too. 

There's a lot of fervour atm with stocks getting a lot of attention on unusual volume. I don't think this is pro traders yet, but who knows. 

I'm cautious.


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

Might be at $0.25 sooner than expected....

This has been a very good example of a breakout from previous resistance. Was quite enjoyable watching it unfold and getting on at the right time. 

All is not over though. Needs an ann soon, and one to support this rise, or it will be just like every other stock running at the moment, only to be caught without an engine! So, best still to be cautious.


----------



## Caliente (10 November 2006)

morning kennas/chris/juddy. what a pleasant surprise huh  

I thought it would at least take till Monday, but no, this one is getting backed HARD now, and its a beautiful thing. 

Just wondering Kennas, what do you imply by "pro traders". large volume or rapid on/off or both?


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> morning kennas/chris/juddy. what a pleasant surprise huh
> 
> I thought it would at least take till Monday, but no, this one is getting backed HARD now, and its a beautiful thing.
> 
> Just wondering Kennas, what do you imply by "pro traders". large volume or rapid on/off or both?




I'm trying to work that out myself.


----------



## juddy (10 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Depends on what the sp is doing. If it goes to $0.25ish I'll take some profits. Depends on the expected ann too.
> 
> There's a lot of fervour atm with stocks getting a lot of attention on unusual volume. I don't think this is pro traders yet, but who knows.
> 
> I'm cautious.




I certainly like to trade on TA, but this is purely a fundamental hold for me atm.

C'mon Kennas don't be modest, we know you're a pro trader.


----------



## chris1983 (10 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> I certainly like to trade on TA, but this is purely a fundamental hold for me atm.
> 
> C'mon Kennas don't be modest, we know you're a pro trader.




Definately a fundamental hold for me also.  Once they get their Hellyer Zinc concentrate process going at current Zinc prices it will be great...I think its allready producing..the message is due anytime to confirm that. Then they can acquire more slags around the place with different metals and it will be endless.  Then they will be $5 a share..then we will have lots and lots of beer money


----------



## Novski (10 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> That is a great effort. A lot of resistance around $0.20.




Kennas,

INL's previous all time high was 18c on entering ASX in 2002 which was the only resistance after it broke through 16c last week. How do you see 20c as resistance.? Is this purely on the round figure basis?

Novski


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> INL's previous all time high was 18c on entering ASX in 2002 which was the only resistance after it broke through 16c last week. How do you see 20c as resistance.? Is this purely on the round figure basis?
> 
> Novski



Sorry Novski, I should have qualified that. I saw yesterday and early today on the buy/sell spread that there were a lot of sellers at $0.20, which I called resistance. Would have taken a lot of volume to break through, which it did. Although from when I was watching it seemed that quite a few sellers dropped off when they saw the buyers coming in. I'm not sure if it's really valuable to be speaking about intra day support/resistance. Different people have different opinions. If you're day trading obvously it's important, but for most it's probably better to be looking at the bigger picture. And you are right. All time high was $0.16, which should now be long term support. There will probably be a few ups and downs before it gets back there. If it does. Cheers.


----------



## johnmwu3 (13 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*

Down to 19.5 and soon recovered, may up to new high againwith the buying side .


----------



## CanOz (13 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*



			
				johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Down to 19.5 and soon recovered, may up to new high againwith the buying side .




Same as CBH, is it just me or does it look like the big money is taking advantage of lower prices to top up on some of these stocks?


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Same as CBH, is it just me or does it look like the big money is taking advantage of lower prices to top up on some of these stocks?




Most seem to be off their lows for the day that I watch. Still 3 hrs and 22 mins to go though.


----------



## juddy (13 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*



			
				johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Down to 19.5 and soon recovered, may up to new high againwith the buying side .




I would imagine their would be a few expecting production announcement this week either pre or post the AGM on Wednesday.

cheers

(and why are there two threads on the one stock?) 

(gee that was a quick modification. Well done ASF)


----------



## finnsk (13 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*



			
				johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Down to 19.5 and soon recovered, may up to new high againwith the buying side .



And back down to 18.5


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 November 2006)

Looking a bit weak ATM Juddy, they need some news!, or buyers for that matter.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

Started getting dumped after someone had bought 850k @ 0.19!


----------



## CanOz (13 November 2006)

*Re: INL - Intec LTD*



			
				finnsk said:
			
		

> And back down to 18.5




That hit some stops that time i reckon!


----------



## juddy (13 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Looking a bit weak ATM Juddy, they need some news!, or buyers for that matter.




Not trading it FB so it matters little to me. Others impatience just allows me to get more.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 November 2006)

I just picked them up at 18.5, I decided to get them after reading the thread and doing some research.

Unfortunately I had to sell other shares at a small loss to buy these, hopefully they produce some good returns.

The technology looks good, if it works?

Is everyone holding as short, medium or long term?


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> I just picked them up at 18.5 , i decided to get them after reading the thread and doing some research.
> 
> Unfortunatly i had to sell other shares at a small loss to buy these, hopefully they produce some good returns.
> 
> ...



Hi Karlos, I'm going with the flow on this one. Was planning on taking some profits at $0.25.....will sell if it slip under $0.16. All the best.


----------



## moses (13 November 2006)

fwiw I've risked half my modest portfolio on this one, topping up when I could because imho the project looks good and zinc is so tight. Not happy today as my average price is 0.186, but not too concerned as I expect it to jump dramatically.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> fwiw I've risked half my modest portfolio on this one, topping up when I could because imho the project looks good and zinc is so tight. Not happy today as my average price is 0.186, but not too concerned as I expect it to jump dramatically.



Make sure you have a plan if this goes pear shaped Moses. If it chokes, there might be something else that will be better value. Food for thought.


----------



## marklar (13 November 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Is everyone holding as short, medium or long term?



Am holding long term, haven't invested a lot in them but am pleased thus far.

m.


----------



## juddy (13 November 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> The technology looks good, if it works?




when that phrase is no longer associated with INL then it'll get the re-rating it deserves.


----------



## moses (13 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Make sure you have a plan if this goes pear shaped Moses. If it chokes, there might be something else that will be better value. Food for thought.



Agreed Kennas, plan to get out similar to yours only hoping to hold longer than 25c.


----------



## juddy (15 November 2006)

AGM Presentation just released - *"Australia's Newest Zinc Producer."*


----------



## chris1983 (15 November 2006)

I read the presentation also 

looks good.


----------



## moses (15 November 2006)

the message loud and clear was that it works and works well.


----------



## juddy (16 November 2006)

from a post borrowed from Topstcoks.
*

Highlights from AGM Presentation today:*


1) "First and only new producer of zinc in Australia for 2006"

2) "Flawless operation", No metallurgical issues".

3) "achieving better than design outcomes"

4) "low level of impurities"

5) "Initial throughput of 1.5Mtpa tailings to produce
~ 65,000tpa bulk-zinc concentrate grading:
40-43% Zinc, 7-10% Lead & ~ 200g/t silver

6) "First 5,000 tonne shipment expected end of December"

7) "Off-take contracts in place with Chinese smelters:
a) 20,000tpa for three years
b) 20,000tpa for two years"

8) "Further three-year 5,000tpa contract under
negotiation".

9) "Remainder of production to be sold at spot price"

10) expected earnings at 1.5mtpa =
           a) at Zn price of $us0.90 = $AUD9.5m EBITDA
           b) at Zn price of $us1.50 = $AUD24.5m EBITDA
           c) at Zn price of $us1.90 = $AUD36.5m EBITDA"

(these are figiures for INL's share of the JV and it only includes zinc production not Pb or Ag which will add further profits).

11) It is likely that production will be ramped up to
2.0mtpa, that EAFD will also be blended to increase
zinc output, treatment of third party ore (discussions
underway with three other parties).


All-in-all its looking very, very good.


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Agreed Kennas, plan to get out similar to yours only hoping to hold longer than 25c.




I like what I see here. Perhaps $0.25 is a bit cheap. Will see how we go the next few days. Might have to buy more, not sell...


----------



## nizar (16 November 2006)

Looks a goer, $100m market cap at 20c.
But would INL come to mind when people think of zinc stocks?

Sounds more like a technology company.


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Looks a goer, $100m market cap at 20c.
> But would INL come to mind when people think of zinc stocks?
> 
> Sounds more like a technology company.



I wouldn't be surprised if their name has to change to something else like BHP, for example.


----------



## juddy (16 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Sounds more like a technology company.




when that phrase is no longer associated with INL it will get the rerating it deserves.


----------



## nizar (16 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if their name has to change to something else like BHP, for example.




LOL name changes can be very price sensitive.
Remember Great Western Exploration (GWE), they changed their name to Uran Limited (URA) and on the same day they went up 3-4 fold!
Gotta love the market...


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

Stuck between $0.18 and $0.195.   

Perhaps Zn going up or down tonight will break the trend one way or the other? Hopefuly UP!


----------



## moses (17 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Stuck between $0.18 and $0.195.



Excuse my ignorance, but isn't that a pennant forming?


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance, but isn't that a pennant forming?



The resemblance of one. It's clearer on a 1 year chart. A bit of downward momentum on the MACD. Needs a positive day today or Monday to regain some upward thrust.


----------



## juddy (17 November 2006)

looks more like a descending triangle and this would be supported by the lack of sentiment. Heading back to 16c.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

There is a litle one forming there. Just broken $0.18 for first time since climb.

I think the next ann will be the shipment of first zinc from the Hellyer Mill which is due by end Dec. Other upside could be ann of partners for access to material to treat. In their latest presentation they say that their 'growth' opportunites are from Bass Metals and they have had 'approaches from 2 other parties'. Maybe Zinifex? Those agreements might be ann shortly. Does need something now after the flurry and break through $0.16.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (17 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> There is a litle one forming there. Just broken $0.18 for first time since climb.
> 
> I think the next ann will be the shipment of first zinc from the Hellyer Mill which is due by end Dec. Other upside could be ann of partners for access to material to treat. In their latest presentation they say that their 'growth' opportunites are from Bass Metals and they have had 'approaches from 2 other parties'. Maybe Zinifex? Those agreements might be ann shortly. Does need something now after the flurry and break through $0.16.





Very quick one Kenna's, I just made some beer money on that in about 20 mins from buy order to just sold!.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (17 November 2006)

Actually it didn't go through. Too big to get matched to the bidder, oh well no drinks for me this weekend .


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

The ann from BSM is going to be good for INL too. Increased resource estimate at Que River and Hellyer the preferred ore sale option route (of course). 

This should flow through to INL once the market realises. I hope.


----------



## nizar (20 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> The ann from BSM is going to be good for INL too. Increased resource estimate at Que River and Hellyer the preferred ore sale option route (of course).
> 
> This should flow through to INL once the market realises. I hope.




Ill pick up some of these once it starts moving and is in the 20s


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

The BSM results haven't given INL the boost I would have expected. This was good news for INL!   

Looks like it's lost some momentum here. On the way down. Support between $0.17 and 0.16 by the look of it. I'll probably top up at those levels but would be a seller below $0.16 for short term and wait for upward momentum again.


----------



## juddy (20 November 2006)

directors have very little idea of how to promote their own company. This was a significant announcement yet INL management didn't grasp the chance. It is very strange behaviour, especially when some companies make an announcemnt when a cockroach runs across the floor.


----------



## Rafa (21 November 2006)

an up day, albiet with low volume... 
2mill odd so far...

any more news on this one...?


----------



## vince (21 November 2006)

Invia Custodian sold 15.242,720 INL shares in the first 3 weeks of november, Invia,cust.pty.represents CIBC global markets and entered INL in april 2006 paying 10c a share This may explain why buyers were skittish when INL is on the brink of production and the price remained stagnant. Incidently Invia was INL,s 5th largest holder, but now only holds 41,000 shares.   Posted  this  on  another  site  but  it is of  interest  no  doubt . Also  I spoke  to  md  re  lack of  ann regarding BSM selling ore at  hellyer gate  his answer was no agreement in place as yet. Cheers VIN


----------



## vince (21 November 2006)

The reason why, is because they made 100% on their investment, And this sought of investment is chicken  feed to them why they sold on the market is beyond me, but I guess a junior might have sold on an alert. There certainly is no problem at the pointy end .Cheers


----------



## johnmwu3 (24 November 2006)

Dredging new life from dam 
By KATH UZIALLO 


THE North-West's mining boom continues, with a new venture at the old Hellyer Mine site commencing 24-hour operations last week and set to extract up to $50million of zinc per year .

The Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Joint Venture, operated by mainland companies Polymetals Ltd and Intec Ltd, is using a dredging process to recover zinc from old mine tailings.


The Hellyer mine, an hour south of Burnie, began operations in 1989 and closed in 2000 after ore supplies were exhausted.


Polymetals Hellyer Ltd general manager Andrew Platts said the venture had provided about 40 new jobs, with about two-thirds of the workforce having been employed at the Hellyer mine before it closed.


He said local construction workers were also employed earlier this year to refurbish the mill and build a new pump station and storage tanks.


Mr Platts said the venture was taking advantage of the world- wide demand for zinc and would operate for two to six years, depending on economic factors.


He said about 1.5million tonnes of fine tailings, containing 2.5percent zinc, would be dredged each year from the dam and pumped to the mill.


At the mill, the tailings would be reground and a flotation process used to recover mineral concentrate of 40percent zinc, 12percent lead and 220gramspertonne of silver.


"We aim to produce around 63,000 tonnes of this concentrate per annum. It will be trucked to Burnie Port and then shipped to Chinese smelter customers who will recover the respective metals."


Mr Platts said the value of the concentrate would be between $40million and $50million before operating costs.


----------



## zombie_ninja (24 November 2006)

Anyone has any idea w.r.t the low volume for the last couple of days?


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2006)

zombie_ninja said:
			
		

> Anyone has any idea w.r.t the low volume for the last couple of days?



Lost the day traders. Invertors hanging on for the potential. Next ann should create interest. Will be one before the end of the year in regard to the JV and in Jan IRT the demo plant FS.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2006)

I think they'll get some more interest with the new company web site. Very impressive!   

www.intec.com.au


----------



## juddy (24 November 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Dredging new life from dam
> By KATH UZIALLO
> 
> 
> ...






Notice who has done that interview? Polymetals.
Phillip Wood and Co. nowhere in site.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Notice who has done that interview? Polymetals.
> Phillip Wood and Co. nowhere in site.



They need a new communications manager. Or get one!


----------



## nizar (24 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I think they'll get some more interest with the new company web site. Very impressive!
> 
> www.intec.com.au




I swear if Intel was listed on ASX its code would be INL!   
Zinc producer yeh right!  :


----------



## juddy (24 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I swear if Intel was listed on ASX its code would be INL!
> Zinc producer yeh right!  :





If you have a problem with the company name Nizar and you are a shareholder you should contact the company. The more emails or phone calls they receive about it the better. I know of at least 10 shareholders who have done the same so far. I believe they are considering a name change.


----------



## Caliente (24 November 2006)

i would also be in agreeance with a name change. Any sample emails floating around out there?


----------



## juddy (24 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> i would also be in agreeance with a name change. Any sample emails floating around out there?




I have expressed my concerns over the phone as I believe that is always the best way to do it and its a little harder for directors to avoid.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

Along with a few others INL looks set for a good start to the week. Perhaps will take out this resistance at $0.195...


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

INL a shining green light    in a sea of red   . For the minute. Still finding $0.195 difficuly to shake. Might need ann to get through.....


----------



## Novski (28 November 2006)

According to my readings of Weinstein, INL's position right at the moment is a classic pullback after the breakout and he regards this pullback as the ideal time to buy. Do others see this as the pullback period?

Novski


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> According to my readings of Weinstein, INL's position right at the moment is a classic pullback after the breakout and he regards this pullback as the ideal time to buy. Do others see this as the pullback period?
> 
> Novski



I would define it as consolidation, in an uptrend. I wouldn't buy more until it show's a continuation of the uptrend. Probably a break through $0.20/21 ish.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I would define it as consolidation, in an uptrend. I wouldn't buy more until it show's a continuation of the uptrend. Probably a break through $0.20/21 ish.




Agree wholly.


----------



## Novski (28 November 2006)

Would either of you say that INL's pullback (move from 20.5c down to 17c) is a component of the consolidation period in the uprend?


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> Would either of you say that INL's pullback (move from 20.5c down to 17c) is a component of the consolidation period in the uprend?



Definately. 

Checking the 3 month shart you can clearly see where short term support has been set. There are few levels there where the daily sp has bounced off with tails indicating buyers are coming into the stock. Resistance clearly at $0.195 at the moment. 

Major support is at $0.16, which if you look at a 1 year chart was the old major resistance level. Would not be good for INL to break that on the downside.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

Kennas,

I reckon this one could make for a good set-up.
Entry at 19c and stop at 17c or even 16c to be sure to keep you in it.

Im not in just yet but finger on the trigger. Ill wait for 2mrw i think.

If 21c broken thats 4-year resistance and could really run.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> I reckon this one could make for a good set-up.
> Entry at 19c and stop at 17c or even 16c to be sure to keep you in it.
> ...



Yep, I'm ready to buy some more. Has consolidated very well and primed to break up again. Still, I'm a little wary of this stock. I watched it every day for 6 months waiting for the break through $0.16.


----------



## juddy (29 November 2006)

she's making a bit of a move  now K. 20c sellers taken out.


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2006)

INL looks to be breaking up. Traded a few at $0.205, not seen on this chart. I'm topping up. Just a few, till break through confirmed.


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2006)

Now $0.21, hopefully sustained break.


----------



## nizar (29 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Now $0.21, hopefully sustained break.



Yep Im in this at 21c
Looks a goer.
Volume is encouraging.


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2006)

Clear break through 3 levels of resistance. I hate getting excited too early, but this is looking great for INL. Now they just need to change their name to something like Alchemy Resources, or something. You know, turning lead into gold type stuff!!


----------



## nizar (29 November 2006)

Kennas,
I wouldnt mind Zintec Limited (ZNL). Code is still available.


----------



## Caliente (29 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> I wouldnt mind Zintec Limited (ZNL). Code is still available.




Great Success! I like very much! (borat)


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> I wouldnt mind Zintec Limited (ZNL). Code is still available.



LOL. Would like to see the word 'resources' in there too. Or uranium.


----------



## nizar (29 November 2006)

Id like to see a push towards the close with this one. 
Higher volume would confirm and pretty much force the breakout.
Currently volumes are still within normal daily range.


----------



## Caliente (29 November 2006)

same, while I'm pleased with the breakout, this time I'm saving my excitement until the uptrend is confirmed. 

Best of luck to all holders/


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Id like to see a push towards the close with this one.
> Higher volume would confirm and pretty much force the breakout.
> Currently volumes are still within normal daily range.



Yeah, there's every chance it'll come off a little with profit taking, but clear break. Might even drop back a bit tomorrow, but the consolidation it had around $0.18 is limiting the downside IMO. This will probably have it's best run in Jan towards the Burnie Demo Plant FS outcome. That's the real upside for this I think.


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2006)

Bit of resitance confirmed at $0.215, but downside limited to new support lines at $0.195/0.20 in the short term. Looking pretty good. Volume not really spectacular though. Content with the gentle climb from breakout at $0.165 really.


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

Kennas,

I think we may have lift-off!
2mil volume in last half hour and 22c last.


----------



## Novski (30 November 2006)

Finger on the pulse Nizar


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> I think we may have lift-off!
> 2mil volume in last half hour and 22c last.



$0.225.


----------



## juddy (30 November 2006)

blue-sky k.


----------



## Rafa (30 November 2006)

gotta love blue sky...


----------



## chris1983 (30 November 2006)

23 now..blue sky for sure.


----------



## ALFguy (30 November 2006)

Jumped in at 22c.

Had a bit of a stall late afternoon but finished nice   

Chart certainly does look good now!


----------



## ctp6360 (30 November 2006)

Sorry but what does blue sky mean?


----------



## juddy (30 November 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Sorry but what does blue sky mean?




it is in a place it never has been before, all you can see from that height is the price you have left behind down below and blue sky all around and above.


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Sorry but what does blue sky mean?



LOL ctp. Is 'blue sky' in the words not allowed to be used in the 'ramping' vernacular?

I'd also call is a good break out in what is a medium term up trend.


----------



## ctp6360 (30 November 2006)

haha kennas, I'm not that much of a nazi, am I?

Thanks for the explanation guys, I hold INL and was hoping blue sky wasn't one of those expressions that means "this **** is going to tank"


----------



## Rafa (30 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> it is in a place it never has been before, all you can see from that height is the price you have left behind down below and blue sky all around and above.





I like Juddy's definition the best...


----------



## Kipp (30 November 2006)

All this action and not a single annct in the past 3 weeks to go with it?  (Excluding the AGM report)... is this irrational exuberance really justified?


----------



## juddy (30 November 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> All this action and not a single annct in the past 3 weeks to go with it?  (Excluding the AGM report)... is this irrational exuberance really justified?




Irrational exuberance? I am exuberant about this stock, but it is by no means irrational. As far as announcements go, the AGM report actually contained a number of important pieces of information that had not previously been released to the market.

There are probably 20 other stocks that you could tick off as people being "irrationally exuberant" about before you would even get to INL. 

INL: A rise of 2c today. AIM: a rise of 6c today. We could start there I guess.


----------



## CanOz (30 November 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> All this action and not a single annct in the past 3 weeks to go with it?  (Excluding the AGM report)... is this irrational exuberance really justified?





I don't think that comments on the price action can be considered irrationally exhuberent given that this stock is in the Zinc business. Its quite possible that the reason it is in "blue sky" territory is because the stock is in DEMAND.

I don't hold, btw.

Cheers,


----------



## juddy (30 November 2006)

Just checking out INL's website and lo and behold a nice piccy has been posted. This was taken over a week ago so one would imagine the pile to be much bigger by now. I wonder how long it will be before some other 'zincers' get to this stage?



*November 22, 2006. First filtered concentrate from the Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project*


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> All this action and not a single annct in the past 3 weeks to go with it?  (Excluding the AGM report)... is this irrational exuberance really justified?





LOL funny guy.
Dont try to find an explanation. Just get in and make some money.
Was there any reason behind those other explosive moves: DYL, AIM, AUZ, WMT, MLS?
Maybe, maybe not.
I didnt try to look for announcements or explanations though. I just jumped on.

Those were all 50%+ moves.

I expect INL to go spastic 2mrw. Breakout was from 4 years of resistance. Thats significant. Blue skies now.

If these breakouts are called irrational exuberance, then BRING IT ON.


----------



## juddy (1 December 2006)

from that...to this...

(they are going to need a new storage area soon)


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2006)

Ann out. Hellyer mill into commercial production. All good. 

Now the Burnie Demo Project FS being done with WOR to be out next. Maybe Jan some time.


----------



## Broadside (1 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Ann out. Hellyer mill into commercial production. All good.
> 
> Now the Burnie Demo Project FS being done with WOR to be out next. Maybe Jan some time.




all the ducks are starting to line up...can see this being a one or two dollar stock in time  :


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

broadside 

remember there are very jumpy and nervous newbies ere, esp ME, so when you say time, what do you mean? dyl, wmt crazy time? or tiiiiiiiiimmmeeeeeeeee


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

toc bat don't base your buying decisions solely on what others say as you will get burnt badly!! Use these forums for hints and tips that clarify tour own decsions. Do your own research and if your not capable of doing that than you should trade paper until you do.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> toc bat don't base your buying decisions solely on what others say as you will get burnt badly!! Use these forums for hints and tips that clarify tour own decsions. Do your own research and if your not capable of doing that than you should trade paper until you do.





VERY VERY well put Noobs...

TB, only trust your decissions, they're are always right at the time you make them... (bit deep, sorry)


----------



## Broadside (1 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> broadside
> 
> remember there are very jumpy and nervous newbies ere, esp ME, so when you say time, what do you mean? dyl, wmt crazy time? or tiiiiiiiiimmmeeeeeeeee




sorry toc_bat I didn't mean to be cryptic...the ducks are lining up...I mean they are starting to prove themselves and things are falling into place for them.  When I say in time I mean over the next couple of years, but that is just my opinion.  As I stated somewhere else on this thread I see the real upside not from being a zinc producer, although that is fantastic in the current environment, but rather in licensing out their intellectual property (technology) to others with tailings and creating a low risk royalty stream....they would be priced for their potential IP royalties, not just their production, probably a higher multiple than a pure miner.  If and when that happens I think we may see multiples of the current price.  Today was a major step but they have many to go before that happens.


----------



## Rafa (1 December 2006)

Irrational exuberance, i think not...
Infact, irrational malaise is what i call this...   

what an awesome annoucement, 
any other stock that made an annoucement such as this would have doubled in the current market!


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

nooobs

i bought inl yesterday prior to close and topped up after open,

i guess im trying to base my sell decision, here, as since ive lost some cashola recently im likely to jump ship as soon as i make it back, ie if inl goes up 30% and i dont mean today, i will be getting very tempted, but ... ???


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> any other stock that made an annoucement such as this would have doubled in the current market!





Agree.
Most people are still wondering... WTF??!!! I never knew Intel produced zinc!!
LOL


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

it looks like it could continue the upward trend through the day, if the volume moves steadily.

I bought in on this one at 19 c kicking myself i didn't buy more. With all the great returns lately from mining juniors i spread the money i did have between VMS, WME , HCY and INL. All got good potential but a bit unsure about WME


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

with the income these guys are predicting surely they are worth more than 25 c?


----------



## ALFguy (1 December 2006)

There's a 1 million seller at 25c keeping a lid on it for now.

With such huge potential, someone has to accumulate before letting go of the leash


----------



## ned1 (1 December 2006)

Not even 11am and almost 9mil sold. Yet still only 24c. It takes a lot to move this babby. But once the resistance is overcome this should have an outstanding month.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> There's a 1 million seller at 25c keeping a lid on it for now.
> 
> With such huge potential, someone has to accumulate before letting go of the leash




Exactly.
When that capper is gone, this will run.
Maybe this arvo.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> When that capper is gone, this will run.
> Maybe this arvo.




Maybe this morning!!


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

ok, now I'm taking off my caution hat. This is a confirmed breakout, in line with the Hellyer ann. 

Given the heat this morning, I may need to consider an exit point and return.

Any thoughts from the technical analysts?


----------



## chris1983 (1 December 2006)

Im no expert but no way am I selling   Well not yet anyway..the run has only begun.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Im no expert but no way am I selling   Well not yet anyway..the run has only begun.




Agree.


----------



## ctp6360 (1 December 2006)

LOL I love how the whole point of buying shares yet our first natural tendency when they start to go up is SELL SELL SELL! I only say this because I was contemplating selling too! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Accaeric (1 December 2006)

likely to hit 30c


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

trust me, I'm only *considering *an exit point.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Maybe this morning!!




N.

The lawns will have to wait, as I had one last look and to a healthy position...

Maybe I should call Jims today and pay him 25bucks


----------



## ALFguy (1 December 2006)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> likely to hit 30c




And why is that exactly?


----------



## chris1983 (1 December 2006)

27 cents now..they are producing a metal that is super hot..and its all at the right time..they look really good now.


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

Anybody done any back of envelope sums on what these guys are worth based on their latest announcement?


----------



## Accaeric (1 December 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> And why is that exactly?




that's only my intuition  

this baby is producing zinc right now, which is not same as many U-stocks that are potentially high value.

Looks a peer - zfx

30c : up 30%
I reckon such a compelling ann could drive sp at least 30 percent.

definitely, there is likely a retracement next monday


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> Anybody done any back of envelope sums on what these guys are worth based on their latest announcement?



They are worth as much as the market is willing to pay for them.
Right now, thats 27c


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

Point Taken


----------



## Moneybags (1 December 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well I'm stoked with this one........but would feel even more confident if YOUNG TRADER was on this.

MB


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well I'm stoked with this one........but would feel even more confident if YOUNG TRADER was on this.
> 
> MB





If hes not, i can bet my bottom dollar he's making good money elsewhere.


----------



## chris1983 (1 December 2006)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well I'm stoked with this one........but would feel even more confident if YOUNG TRADER was on this.
> 
> MB




Why would you feel more confident if YT was on this?  lol

YT has some good picks..but just because hes not on this doesn't mean you shouldnt be confident?  YT is probably sitting there saying he should of got some of these...but hey..you cant get them all.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

Tech, would be keen to hear your thoughts and those 1min charts please.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

there has been so many companies making good gains in the last few days INL, MLS, EXT and PEN. 

INL seems to be getting resistance at 27c but there is also alot of buyers around 25-26.5c


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

lunch time
any one for scones


----------



## mpv (1 December 2006)

hi guys, read your thread and jump in 24cts.Thanks but now have to sell something to pay for it.
I hold bsg, esg, mmn, bpt, iba.
which shall i get rid off?
otherwise I could daytrade inl.
opinion?


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> there has been so many companies making good gains in the last few days INL, MLS, EXT and PEN.
> 
> INL seems to be getting resistance at 27c but there is also alot of buyers around 25-26.5c




To be honest i reckon flat next few hours very few trades then arvo run.
Just like WMT on last friday.


----------



## chris1983 (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> there has been so many companies making good gains in the last few days INL, MLS, EXT and PEN.
> 
> INL seems to be getting resistance at 27c but there is also alot of buyers around 25-26.5c




I like all those stocks and have held all of them..I'm only left in INL because they are a producer.  Metal prices aren't slowing so this one is staying solid in the PF.  Their technology is going to be big.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

Its strange that a other mining companies that don't even produce anything yet can have their SP surge on speculative announcments. You would think a company like INL which has a proven production line with customers and massive potential for growth would skyrocket.

Does anyone know if there is potential to expand there operations or licence their technology. I'm sure there are hundreds of mines around the world that could use their system o recover resource from waste.


----------



## Moneybags (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> If hes not, i can bet my bottom dollar he's making good money elsewhere.




Guaranteed.

MB


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

massive 4.9m at .265 compared to 1.8m at .26 and 1.8m at .27c

EDIT: Looking bit shakky at this moment in time...???


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

I thought you were mowing the lawns SevenFX? Couldn't help yourself?


----------



## mpv (1 December 2006)

I was looking at intec website and the interesting read was that in the 55 hectare helymer site, there are usd 3 billion bucks worth of zinc,lead,silver,copper and gold in their tailing dam.
What then is the worth of this company?


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

i do my shopping at lunch time...
on @.265


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> massive 4.9m at .265 compared to 1.8m at .26 and 1.8m at .27c
> 
> EDIT: Looking bit shakky at this moment in time...???




Tek,

Wat do you reckon?
Flat and some weakness on low volumes the next couple of hours then arvo run like MLS on wednesday and WMT on last friday?


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> I thought you were mowing the lawns SevenFX? Couldn't help yourself?




I'm already Up on this one, so can afford to pay *JIMS Mowing*, book keeping, computers and every other bloddy franchise he's sold...


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2006)

Glad you guys are having fun on this. he he.   

YT likes this one too, just waiting more patiently on the side for a decent pullback in the market.

Could come off a bit this afternoon. I am not particularly interested in massive volumes and big % day gains. Slow and steady wins the race. The harder they climb...blah blah. 

Anyway, good to have a few more punters on board. All the best.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I'm already Up on this one, so can afford to pay *JIMS Mowing*, booking, computers and every other bloddy franchise he's sold...



love ya work tekmann


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Tek,
> 
> Wat do you reckon?
> Flat and some weakness on low volumes the next couple of hours then arvo run like MLS on wednesday and WMT on last friday?




I never assume where the market's going, and wait for it to tell me based on the type of trading  I'm doing...

These intraday trades (esp recently) are much more Touch n Go with edgy sellers/buyers In n Out.

IMO
SevenFX


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

would someone hurry up and buy my top up order


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I never assume where the market's going, and wait for it to tell me based on the type of trading  I'm doing...
> 
> These intraday trades (esp recently) are much more Touch n Go with edgy sellers/buyers In n Out.
> 
> ...




LOL obviously you bought because you assumed (ie. the market told you), it was going up?

Wat is the market telling you now?

Based on your experience with similar moves.

Based on my experience, eg. WMT on friday last week, and MLS on wed, when a stock has a strong rise in the morning on volume, it should have a strong close, especially when in blue skies.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

thank you

lunch time is so boring


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

I'm by no way an expert but i think once news goes around of what these guys are actually sitting on it will keep making healthy gains. I mean if you can avoid the development costs of opening a new mine by producing from the tailings i cant imagine why alot more miners will be looking to do the same.

Perhapes a good medium to long term prospect as well?


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

N,

This is much like that q. you asked about what people do, when a trades is not going anywhere,  6.5m @ .265c and 1.9m either side... strong battles going on...

Critical range a tight 26c-27c

EDIT: Think I answered your q. above b4 I even got chance to read it...???

I rather pay out more in brokerage fees, being in and out, that give a stock 2 much room to move, esp when you hold a large position.

What's that ASSUME word mean again...???


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> N,
> 
> This is much like that q. you asked about what people do, when a trades is not going anywhere,  6.5m @ .265c and 1.9m either side... strong battles going on...
> 
> Critical range a tight 26c-27c




OK so your response is that you dont know?
Thats fine.
Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2006)

Nizar.
In reply to your mail

*Note* this is only todays analysis Full analysis on the EOD chart will tell more re likely sustainability of this current move.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> OK so your response is that you dont know?
> Thats fine.
> Thanks.




How can *anyone* *KNOW...* then making money will take all the fun out of it..


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> How can *anyone* *KNOW...* then making money will take all the fun out of it..




I asked for your opinion based on your experience with similar moves.
But if its going to be so difficult dont worry about it. 
Lets end this.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

buyers due back from lunch at 1pm 
sellers please wait patiently


----------



## Broadside (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> I'm by no way an expert but i think once news goes around of what these guys are actually sitting on it will keep making healthy gains. I mean if you can avoid the development costs of opening a new mine by producing from the tailings i cant imagine why alot more miners will be looking to do the same.
> 
> Perhapes a good medium to long term prospect as well?




yes - there is potential to license the technology, Hellyer tailings is the start, there will be many such tailings all over the world needing this technology to unlock their value.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I asked for your opinion based on your experience with similar moves.
> But if its going to be so difficult dont worry about it.
> Lets end this.




WOW, N.

I'm not trying to avoid your questions, but merely stating the way *I think.*

Also, this may go agains't your thoughts, but although similar shares have done similar things forever in time, I hate assuming the next one will do similar things...

End What, I thought were just sharing opinions, which all traders should have different opinions, otherwise sharemarket wouldnt work...??? would it.

I do actually respect your have a opinion, and hope Likewise.

Tech/A
Congrats *Top Poster: tech/a (3,346) * as you helps us out heaps....and helps to see clearer thought the clouds while high in "blue sky"

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> buyers due back from lunch at 1pm
> sellers please wait patiently





Hey Your Funny Snakey   :   : 

And sellers don't do anything rash, eratic or even stupid... being Friday this may be a long lunch.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I do actually respect your have a opinion, and hope likewise.




I do respect your opinion.
Thats why i asked for it.
Why u didnt give it, maybe ill never know.


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

mpv said:
			
		

> I was looking at intec website and the interesting read was that in the 55 hectare helymer site, there are usd 3 billion bucks worth of zinc,lead,silver,copper and gold in their tailing dam.
> What then is the worth of this company?




bit off topic this post, but amazing how much good stuff got thrown away in the past, no doubt it was difficult to extract then or mabe just not worth the effort, but 3bill just pilled up over years as waste???


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

Current depth reflects volumes traded, as 2.4m traded at .26c and only 1.9m traded at .27c with massive 8.5m and .265c


----------



## Broadside (1 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> bit off topic this post, but amazing how much good stuff got thrown away in the past, no doubt it was difficult to extract then or mabe just not worth the effort, but 3bill just pilled up over years as waste???




the technology to extract it cheaply wasn't there at the time, and metals prices didn't justify it....metals prices are much higher now, we are in a resource boom which may or may not last many years...at these prices the extraction process is extremely lucrative which is why it could be worth a lot of money to many many miners around the world.


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

aware of all of this broadside, just philisophysing, i once remeber a jeweler friend of mine tell me that the place worked at had their carpets cleaned, and they extracted $1000 ´s in gold dust from them. tall tale or true? but he told it well.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

Well things certainly seem to have quietened down, any guesses as to where we go from here.

my prediction is a slightly higher open on monday followed by steady but not large increase over the following month  

From the sounds of it this company doesn't have much exposure, that is that news of their projects isn't widly known about

any thought?


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

Damb Friday lunchs!


----------



## Accaeric (1 December 2006)

buyers have finished lunches and return  :  :band


----------



## Novski (1 December 2006)

Yeh, and we're all starving.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

i topped up before lunch at 26.5 c and had a couple of cold beers for lunch, i'm just sitting back now hoping for momentum to build


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Well things certainly seem to have quietened down, any guesses as to where we go from here.




Should begin to move at 2:30 or 3:00pm and take direction.

If we get good volumes, ie another 10mil+ then we can make a new high and probably a strong close.

If we get no volume until like 3:30pm sellers who bought at 27 or 27.5c may get restless dump at the bid causing a sell-off.

Just my view.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

Welcome C. & A. to INL.

This critical range INL has been trading in IMO is mainly because if the XJO & XSO takin a REAL hammering, and to see INL not fall through the 26c support is pleasing.

Many others have takin a hammering and are in negative tertitory, hence INL is doing well today, by comparison.

When I first called AIM (early morning) as having a pullback, and also affected by xjo/xso downtrtend it was minor, by comparison to what downtrend the XJO/XSO is in now.

INL is a HOLDER rather than a folder, atm.


----------



## Novski (1 December 2006)

Thanks for your analysis SevenFX. Happy to hear that.

Is tech/a on this one today?


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Welcome C. & A. to INL.
> 
> This critical range INL has been trading in IMO is mainly because if the XJO & XSO takin a REAL hammering, and to see INL not fall through the 26c support is pleasing.
> 
> ...




Oh yeh i didnt even realise the index was getting hammered...


----------



## ALFguy (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Oh yeh i didnt even realise the index was getting hammered...




Me neither. Been so busy watching this!

Great that it's holding   

Though not enough volume to push higher.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

Hardly a hammering isn't it?

I mean 40 points isn't a dramatic fall, the last few weeks it seems to be rising and falling 20-60 points regularily.
I dont know if the T3 float has had anything to do with it


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

This has been ranging since 11.30am so congrats to all still holdin, as there's really no change in trend.

There's not a whole lot out there atm to make one jump out of this one and into another...

Besides....Tis friday, and I certainly don't want to be into another stock unless it's doing exceptionally well in the last closing hours...

*EDIT:* This XJO changed trend at 10.10am when it hit 5496, *4 points short* of 5500, (that magical no) if you beleive in no's, which drops it back 61 points from todays high.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Hardly a hammering isn't it?
> 
> I mean 40 points isn't a dramatic fall, the last few weeks it seems to be rising and falling 20-60 points regularily.
> I dont know if the T3 float has had anything to do with it




T3...does that stand for titanic 3 ???


----------



## ALFguy (1 December 2006)

This has a pretty strong close at it's high yesterday, after ranging below most of the afternoon.

Could very well do the same today.


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> Thanks for your analysis SevenFX. Happy to hear that.
> 
> Is tech/a on this one today?




No.

But had I seen it early enough I would have been.

There may well be other opportunities.

By the way this consolidation with thos ORDS off 37 points isnt a bad sign
Same with PEN which I do hold.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

haha its turning out that way.
My mate bought in at the $2 and sold just after the float at 2.39 or something around there, not bad for a short term gain.

i still feel sorry for T2 investors


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

Remember this is a Friday....typically a profit taking day for many not wanting to hold over the weekend. 

If it manages to hold its price to the end of the day i would think its a good sign of reluctance to sell. 

There is however a new gap formed on the daily chart.....might be a buying opportunity for me yet.  

Cheers,


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

inl looks very strong
i will hold this for quite a few days


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Remember this is a Friday....typically a profit taking day for many not wanting to hold over the weekend.
> 
> If it manages to hold its price to the end of the day i would think its a good sign of reluctance to sell.
> 
> ...




I think it can go either way still.


----------



## Novski (1 December 2006)

The buyers are coming!


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

I'm nearly ready to go to the bank and get some lunch...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

even if it does decrease slightly either today or next week how could it not climb over time. I mean this company actually has an income now and a pretty good one at that.

lets hope the company has some rapid growth, aren't they looking at expanding into another spot nearby, a bass metals site or something?


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> The buyers are coming!




Those 27c buyers were taken out in 1 hit.
28c now.


----------



## Accaeric (1 December 2006)

heading 30 cents...

not impossible


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

So Tech/A

It's hit 110% roughly on my chart, what your thoughts for 138% or even 150% on today view...???

Did you take a position, outside .27c or is it not sustained yet...????

*DAMM: I want some LUNCH, but can't just yet....*  

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

if it closes at or above 30c ill be celebrating xmas early


----------



## Accaeric (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> if it closes at or above 30c ill be celebrating xmas early




I reckon it will be ez to fetch 30c today or next monday.

there are strong buyers with over mill shares.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

out at .275 sellers building strength


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

just a question about buying and selling tactics.

in this case if it appears a stock is climbing eg was at 28 pushing 28.5 why would people start putting in sell offers lower? is that profit taking


----------



## Broadside (1 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> out at .275 sellers building strength




 as a daytrader best not you look at the price in 12 months time you will kick yourself, but can't fault you for taking a profit there is more than one way to make a dollar on the markets


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

i thought that perhapes by starving the market of options to buy you could inflate the SP?


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

back in .275
buyers building strength


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> out at .275 sellers building strength




Im still in this.
Last half hour always interesting.

Stop moved up to 26c.


----------



## Accaeric (1 December 2006)

inl is running steadily.

it fetched 27.5 then was pulled back to 26 around lunch time

just few mins ago, it reached 28.5 and retraced 27 similarly.

it looks healthy, and does not like other stocks being lifted peak in few mins then taking a big plunge.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> back in
> buyers building strength




Are you SURE.... Snakey : 

What's your brokerage bill worse that mine, I imagine


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Are you SURE.... Snakey :
> 
> What's your brokerage bill worse that mine, I imagine




I almost had a heart attack when i found out i spent $500+ on brokerage this week.

But its a cost of doing business.

Just like how in any business you have bills and wages, with trading you have internet, data and brokerage.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Are you SURE.... Snakey :
> 
> What's your brokerage bill worse that mine, I imagine



yeah im sure
holding 250k ....dont want to go backwards on this one since i am a late arrival


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

sorry im an amateur at this stuff

just trying to get my head around day trading

are you guys buying a parcel at say 27c then sell at 28c then buy in again at 27c? as an example


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> sorry im an amateur at this stuff
> 
> just trying to get my head around day trading
> 
> are you guys buying a parcel at say 27c then sell at 28c then buy in again at 27c? as an example




Well i can only speak 4 myself,
I bought this 2 days ago at 21c when it broke out and hit a new high after some consolidation. 
Look at this thread, conversation between me and Kennas.

The move could've taken some time i realise and i would be happy to waitbut it happened relatively quickly and im not complaining.

Im healthy profit now i will most likely be out before the close.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I almost had a heart attack when i found out i spent $500+ on brokerage this week.
> 
> But its a cost of doing business.
> 
> Just like how in any business you have bills and wages, with trading you have internet, data and brokerage.




Absolutelty,

I also treat a loss as a "expense" and a profit as "INCOME" in my business.

All part of the right trading mindset.

It's funny N. when great minds think alike there's very little that needs to be said.   

This chatter is more for the newcomers, to share what others have shared with us.

Still holding.

SevenFX.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> sorry im an amateur at this stuff
> 
> just trying to get my head around day trading
> 
> are you guys buying a parcel at say 27c then sell at 28c then buy in again at 27c? as an example



no im buying @ .265 
selling @ .275
buying @ .275 and selling .265 
only joking
still in


----------



## jollyfrog (1 December 2006)

Where was Fat Prophets on this one!...... Maybee they will have a recomendation at 45c!
  I've been in on this for quite a while FINALLY they seem to be motoring


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

mmmm sounds risky  
but i spose you have to take the risk to make the gains.
With my lowly budget it wouldn't be worth while trading in 1-2 c differences. I would barely cover the brokerage  

i have a few shares im holding long term, others medium term but haven't really dabbled much with day trading.

But i must say i am picking up alot of stuff from these threads


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

INL has been an outstanding 2day, few have come close to it.

Thanks for the heads up N.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

I'm Out at 27.5c

Have a good Weekend Gentleman.

I smell LUNCH.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

so who reakons open higher or lower on monday :


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

bought 200k @ .19 
sold @ .18
to trade other stocks
could of held and gone on holidays
and gone just as well as i have sitting here..


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

i just got eaten@ 0.285

Will reassess and buy again come next week.

Best of luck to all holders ^_^


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I'm Out at 27.5c
> 
> Have a good Weekend Gentleman.
> 
> I smell LUNCH.




Out at 28c.
R/R of 3.5, happy with that.


----------



## Accaeric (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Out at 28c.
> R/R of 3.5, happy with that.




gud trade.

I am still looking forwad to seeing 30c


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

I'm still watchin GREEN with ENVY.... :


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

im with KIWIKARLOS in asking for the experienced for their opinion of an open on monday? 

anyway ill hold over the weekend, ive managed to whittle so much of my early gains away by jumping in and out of stock, trying to pretend im a cool day trader dude, ......... just a newbie


----------



## Accaeric (1 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> im with KIWIKARLOS in asking for the experienced for their opinion of an open on monday?
> 
> anyway ill hold over the weekend, ive managed to whittle so much of my early gains away by jumping in and out of stock, trying to pretend im a cool day trader dude, ......... just a newbie




i would say inl would close at a new record, and run another at least 10 percent higher next monday, but likely close lower next monday


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> im with KIWIKARLOS in asking for the experienced for their opinion of an open on monday?




Gap up then a sell off.
If its a low volume sell off, then its still bullish for the remainder of next week.

Just my opinion.

Didnt want to risk holding it over the weekend. Wesptac broking the other monday decided to take half the day off!


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

well, no doubt I will be eyeing intec next week, but not a bad price or time to consolidate. as for monday, who knows?! 

For better or worse I am jumping on bannerman. I think the weekend will change sentiment for that stock. My other positive sentiment for monday is Sally Malay, in the SMY thread.

Have a great weekend,
-Caliente


----------



## Novski (1 December 2006)

In at 17c breakout 3 weeks ago, out at 28.5c for now


Good luck to you all.


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2006)

This is in an uptrend, so no reason to sell yet imo. May consolidate over the next few trading days, but it's heading up and up. The only thing I will be doing is buying more on consolidation once the day traders are skittled.


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

Kennas, whats your take on that gap? You think it will get filled in the next 4 weeks? Maybe consolidation will fill it. Retracements can quite often return to the level of the original breakout before moving much higher.

Yours or anyone elses thoughts?

Cheers,


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2006)

Highly unlikely---so now you can watch it fill.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

i am in smy also
i am holding int for next week


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Kennas, whats your take on that gap? You think it will get filled in the next 4 weeks? Maybe consolidation will fill it. Retracements can quite often return to the level of the original breakout before moving much higher.
> 
> Yours or anyone elses thoughts?
> 
> Cheers,



Maybe CC. It should not have run this hard today IMO. Day traders are pushing things too hard. It will come back in line to some degree. Maybe. 

I did originally have a sell price set at $0.25, but I might just wait till Monday to see how it goes. I didn't expect this! It might get some media over the weekend which might give it a boost Monday.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

so im not the only person thinking of holding this one for more than 5 minutes?   

i was planning to hold on for at least a few weeks to see if the trend continues. What are the opinions of other non day traders.


----------



## ALFguy (1 December 2006)

Agree, ran far too hard today, jumped out at 27.5 for a happy profit.
Expect it to come down over the next week or so, where I'll jump in again.

Still learning, but getting the hang of basic charting and reading sentiment.
One thing for sure, emotions are out and I've stopped being greedy


----------



## chris1983 (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> so im not the only person thinking of holding this one for more than 5 minutes?
> 
> i was planning to hold on for at least a few weeks to see if the trend continues. What are the opinions of other non day traders.




People wont just stop buying this stock.  Fundamentals point up.  Its producing now...zinc is hot atm.  I like buying stocks early that look to be companies in the making...this is one of those companies.


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Agree, ran far too hard today, jumped out at 27.5 for a happy profit.




How come when a stock like WMT (ok i know its an extreme example but there are similar others) goes uo 75% on day one and then 53% on day two, you more knowlegable guys think that INL ´s 23% run is too fast? Doesnt it make more sense for a confirmed producer to run harder than a potential producer? 

... while im at it : "Kennas, whats your take on that gap? You think it will get filled " ...... "Highly unlikely---so now you can watch it fill." ........ what gap? _filled_? U guys reccomend a good to read so I can understand the jargon?


----------



## juddy (1 December 2006)

plenty of charting stuff online Toc, no need to waste money on books until you have a grasp on the basics.


----------



## Broadside (1 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> so im not the only person thinking of holding this one for more than 5 minutes?
> 
> i was planning to hold on for at least a few weeks to see if the trend continues. What are the opinions of other non day traders.




hold it for 2-3 years if you want some really decent gains, my opinion


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> How come when a stock like WMT (ok i know its an extreme example but there are similar others) goes uo 75% on day one and then 53% on day two, you more knowlegable guys think that INL ´s 23% run is too fast? Doesnt it make more sense for a confirmed producer to run harder than a potential producer?
> 
> ... while im at it : "Kennas, whats your take on that gap? You think it will get filled " ...... "Highly unlikely---so now you can watch it fill." ........ what gap? _filled_? U guys reccomend a good to read so I can understand the jargon?




Here you go mate!

http://www.stockcharts.com/education/ChartAnalysis/GapsandGapAnalysis.html


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> plenty of charting stuff online Toc, no need to waste money on books until you have a grasp on the basics.




yeh but books are so much nicer to interact with,


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

Broadside said:
			
		

> hold it for 2-3 years if you want some really decent gains, my opinion




Is there some fundemental reason for this? What is the possible value of this stock?


----------



## juddy (1 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> yeh but books are so much nicer to interact with,




yes you are right, but it is difficult to find one that gives you all the basics. They usually are devoted to only one aspect of TA.


----------



## Broadside (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Is there some fundemental reason for this? What is the possible value of this stock?




so they can license out the tech, get some serious royalties happening, I don't think that will be overnight, anyway this is just speculation on my part, it will be a nice climb in the meantime, but may take 2-3 years to truly realise its potential if it can stay independent


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> How come when a stock like WMT (ok i know its an extreme example but there are similar others) goes uo 75% on day one and then 53% on day two, you more knowlegable guys think that INL ´s 23% run is too fast? Doesnt it make more sense for a confirmed producer to run harder than a potential producer?
> 
> ... while im at it : "Kennas, whats your take on that gap? You think it will get filled " ...... "Highly unlikely---so now you can watch it fill." ........ what gap? _filled_? U guys reccomend a good to read so I can understand the jargon?



TB, Gap up or down is just a leap in the price from opening. There will be a 'gap' from its last close to the next open. Techically, this gap needs to be filled sometime down the track. 

Gap Gaps form when opening price movements create a blank spot on the chart. This occurs when the high of the day is below the low of the previous day or when the low of the day is above the high of the previous day. Gaps are especially significant when accompanied by an increase in volume. 

Gap - Breakaway Breakaway gaps signal a potential change in trend and are especially significant when accompanied by an increase in volume. A bullish breakaway gap forms when a security gaps up after an extended decline. Bullish breakaway gaps can also occur after an extended base or consolidation period. A bearish breakaway gap forms when a security gaps down after an extended advance. Bearish breakaway gaps can also form after an extended top or consolidation period. 

Gap - Common Common gaps occur within a trading range or shortly after a sharp move as a reaction. These gaps do not signify the beginning or continuation of a move, but rather represent anomalies. For instance, if a security has declined 20% in a week and gaps up, it would be considered a common gap and not likely to signify a change in trend. Or, if a trading range develops between 20 and 30, and a gap forms in the middle, it is probably a common gap. 

Gap - Continuation A continuation gap forms in the middle of a move and in the same direction as the current move. These gaps signal a continuation of the preceding trend and can mark good entry points. After a short or intermediate advance, a continuation up gap is usually considered bullish and signals a renewal of the uptrend. After a short or intermediate decline, a continuation down gap is usually considered bearish and signals a renewal of the downtrend. This gap is also called a measuring or runaway gap. 

Gap - Exhaustion After an extended or long move, a gap in the direction of the current move is called an exhaustion gap. For an exhaustion gap to be considered valid, prices should reverse soon after the gap and close the gap. After an extended decline, a gap down could signal that the downtrend is about to exhaust itself. An exhaustion gap is confirmed when prices reverse soon afterwards and move above (or "close") the gap. After an extended advance, an exhaustion gap would be confirmed when prices reverse soon afterwards and move below the gap. 

Gap - Measuring See continuation gap 

Gap - Up/Down An up gap forms when a security opens above the previous period's high, remains above the previous high for the entire period and closes above it. Up gaps can form on daily, weekly or monthly charts and are generally considered bullish. A down gap forms when a security opens below the previous period's low, remains below the previous low for the entire period and closes below it. Down gaps can form on daily, weekly or monthly charts and are generally considered bearish.


----------



## Porper (1 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Highly unlikely---so now you can watch it fill.




Don't quite understand what you mean here Tech, do you think the gap will get filled or not ?

I don't think it will, but I am probably thinking with my emotional side of the brain  as I hold .

It may consolidate but it has to have a fairly big move down to fill that gap.

Finished almost on the highs the past 3 days as well.It will get press coverage over the weekend, but who knows, there are 3 chances, up, down or sideways.


----------



## youngneil (1 December 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> Don't quite understand what you mean here Tech, do you think the gap will get filled or not ?
> 
> I don't think it will, but I am probably thinking with my emotional side of the brain  as I hold .
> 
> ...




gaps generally fill. however if the fundamentals are strong enough they prob wont.

look at AIM. everyone was harping about gap filling at 17c and then at 20c... it is unlikely this will happen?

i hope they both dont 

regards

youngneil


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> Don't quite understand what you mean here Tech, do you think the gap will get filled or not ?
> 
> I don't think it will, but I am probably thinking with my emotional side of the brain  as I hold .
> 
> ...




Sorry.

I dont think it will fill infact Id be suprised if it even gets close.
I feel momentum is still strong and is likely to continue a little more before a pause where there will be more accumulation.It wont rise vertically forever and it wont fall like a stone either.

*There is a different mentality of trader who trades Smalls,they are FULL OF EMOTION and if you can read that then you'll make a killing.*

Become an expert in price action watch it and learn the emotion that drives it up AND down.

I love it.


----------



## clowboy (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I almost had a heart attack when i found out i spent $500+ on brokerage this week.
> 
> But its a cost of doing business.
> 
> Just like how in any business you have bills and wages, with trading you have internet, data and brokerage.




LOL


----------



## clowboy (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Gap up then a sell off.
> If its a low volume sell off, then its still bullish for the remainder of next week.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> ...





even funnier


----------



## imajica (1 December 2006)

if the fundamentals of a stock are solid then hold it for a few years until it matures

locking in small profits and racking up brokerage merely makes e-trade wealthy and u regretting many missed opportunities to make Kongbucks

its happened to me three times in the last few months - locking in pissy profits and missing out on 10's of thousands of dollars

INL is a producer now - put these in the bottom drawer - forget about them for a year - multi-bagger for sure


----------



## moses (1 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Sorry.
> 
> I dont think it will fill infact Id be suprised if it even gets close.
> I feel momentum is still strong and is likely to continue a little more before a pause where there will be more accumulation.It wont rise vertically forever and it wont fall like a stone either.
> ...



And I loved the irony of your post.   

You *feel* momentum is strong, you *love* the emotion driven action; what then is the mentality of your trading practice? Rational or emotional? 

Both.

You use rational chart analysis to identify the emotional cues that drive price action. If thats not best practice for short term trading, what is?


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> if the fundamentals of a stock are solid then hold it for a few years until it matures
> 
> locking in small profits and racking up brokerage merely makes e-trade wealthy and u regretting many missed opportunities to make Kongbucks
> 
> ...




Ahhh... The two key words here are: "bottom drawer" and "for sure".
Good luck buddy.

Have a look at the chart i posted on Psychology of Investing post #19.


----------



## moses (2 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> if the fundamentals of a stock are solid then hold it for a few years until it matures




Definition of "mature"?

When a stock's value grows 10% a year?

Or 10% a month?

Or 10% a week?

At what point is INL best to sell; when it reaches a dollar, or $10, or when your money could be put to better use elsewhere?


----------



## Accaeric (2 December 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Definition of "mature"?
> 
> When a stock's value grows 10% a year?
> 
> ...




a lot of questions  

IMO, financial markets are inherently uncertain and unpredictable. that's the reason why majority of traders have lost money. 

the main point of forecasting a stock's growth rate by investment banks or institutions, is attempting to convince investors to react accordingly. 

there is no absolutely right thing. TLS as a blue chip, but sp suffered recently. PDN, sp jumped from 1cent to 745cents in three years. 

The important thing is to have an investment plan and some strategies. 

I don't think INL run hard yesterday. it performed very well and would see another increment next monday. In most cases, sp surges and subsequently closes at a flat level with gain, that means driven force is limited and massive profit-taking incurrs. as for INL, closed at 28.5 which is near to a record high of 29. I reckon monday likely see another nice gain, but there will be a significant difference between intraday high and close prices.


----------



## moses (2 December 2006)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> a lot of questions
> <snip>
> 
> I don't think INL run hard yesterday. it performed very well and would see another increment next monday. In most cases, sp surges and subsequently closes at a flat level with gain, that means driven force is limited and massive profit-taking incurrs. as for INL, closed at 28.5 which is near to a record high of 29. I reckon monday likely see another nice gain, but there will be a significant difference between intraday high and close prices.




My questions were rhetorical. I'm looking for some nice gains from INL too, as it is the bulk of my portfolio atm; in fact INL has earned me an average profit of 53% in the 3 weeks or so since I began to buy (16 - 20c). 

However, if INL growth drops below 10% a month then I'm not likely to hang onto it. Even 10% a week will bring it onto my "consider selling" radar.

Which is why I question holding onto INL (or anything) for years. Has there ever been a stock that earns above 10% a month for several years?


----------



## Porper (2 December 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> 10% a week will bring it onto my "consider selling" radar.




10% per week compounded for the year is ...............a lot.Don't have my calculator handy.You obviously trade for a living and are very good if you think 10% a week is not enough. 

If I could gain 10% per month on average I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> My questions were rhetorical. I'm looking for some nice gains from INL too, as it is the bulk of my portfolio atm; in fact INL has earned me an average profit of 53% in the 3 weeks or so since I began to buy (16 - 20c).
> 
> However, if INL growth drops below 10% a month then I'm not likely to hang onto it. Even 10% a week will bring it onto my "consider selling" radar.
> 
> Which is why I question holding onto INL (or anything) for years. Has there ever been a stock that earns above 10% a month for several years?



NOTHING gains 10% a month consistantly Moses. You better sell now if that's what you're after, and stick to 10% a year in a managed fund. (even that doesn't happen) Expect *every * stock to go up, down, sideways, and go bust at times....but NEVER consistantly up. If you find one that has done that month on month and will in the future please let me know. Even in the bull market we have had over the past 3 years you will not find one I reckon. Good luck!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 December 2006)

Paladin Resources

PDN

but i agree with you thats the only one i know of


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> NOTHING gains 10% a month consistantly Moses. You better sell now if that's what you're after, and stick to 10% a year in a managed fund. (even that doesn't happen) Expect *every * stock to go up, down, sideways, and go bust at times....but NEVER consistantly up. If you find one that has done that month on month and will in the future please let me know. Even in the bull market we have had over the past 3 years you will not find one I reckon. Good luck!




Agree with kennas.
(did you sell any of your INLs?)

PDN while every1 mentions it, did NOT go up in a straight line.
In fact a few years ago, many got burnt when it went from 14c to 10c.
Then last year from $2.50 to $1.55.
Then this year from $5.50 to $3.50.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Agree with kennas.
> (did you sell any of your INLs?)



No. Thought about taking some profits (maybe half) but held them all. I have a good feeling about this one at the moment. Friday was really the first BIG day it has had for a long long time. I'm hoping there's a few more of those to come. I think I might just hold this one and top up on weakness, but I never say never to taking a profit. My normal rule is to sell half if something doubles. My average price for this is $0.185, I think, so will sell half at $0.37. If it gets there.   But will also be topping up on weakness, unless things dramatically change for the company. It might be worth more than that.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 December 2006)

do you guys ever hold stocks for longer than 12 months to avoid paying heaps of tax. I started of looking at this one as a short term (1-6 week) stock but im almost thinking of letting it sit for 12-18 months, i would keep an eye on it though


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> do you guys ever hold stocks for longer than 12 months to avoid paying heaps of tax. I started of looking at this one as a short term (1-6 week) stock but im almost thinking of letting it sit for 12-18 months, i would keep an eye on it though



Only 20% of my portfolio is 'trading' at the moment, 50% ish Managed Funds, 30% ish blue chips. These are 'investments' which I hold 'long term' unless things change considerably. I've thinnned these out quite a bit recently due to my fear of a crash.


----------



## juddy (2 December 2006)

I have held INL since early April, the plan is to leave it for 12 months (5 to go) to get CGT discount, but it will also depend on what the major markets do in that time.

cheers


----------



## chris1983 (2 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> do you guys ever hold stocks for longer than 12 months to avoid paying heaps of tax. I started of looking at this one as a short term (1-6 week) stock but im almost thinking of letting it sit for 12-18 months, i would keep an eye on it though




Yep.  I always try to hold for atleast a year.  AOE/INL/BMN/SMO Im now waiting untill they hit the year mark in my pf...then to assess whether to sell or hold.  If I buy a stock I believe in..such as GDN..or ERN and they go down.  I take a tax loss.  Then get back into them at the same time.  ATM I have $3500 tax loss to work with thanks to GDN's drop.  They are back up now..so I'm in profit from what I paid for them..same with ERN..picked up 10,500 shares at 55..went down to 44 so I got out..and got back in at that price...every bit of loss helps for future gains.  Going to have to hold them for a year now   Unless their projects turns out to be useless..which I doubt.  I was also taking lots of tax losses when the market got corrected 5 or so months back..thank goodness for that...it allowed me to take some profits on a few of my stocks.  I'm still yet to pay any tax..but if I sell my entire PF i'll be saying hello to the tax man. All I can say..if you have losses..and believe your stocks sp will rebound..take the loss and get back in...then hold them for a year if you can.

I wont be selling INL now that they are producing.  Their technology is great and when looking into the future..I think it looks very bright for them.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 December 2006)

can you tell me more about BMN bannerman im looking at buying in but i dont know much about there major projects


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> *I wont be selling INL now that they are producing*.  Their technology is great and when looking into the future..I think it looks very bright for them.




Just a suggestion.
Maybe you should base buy and sell decisions on the share price?
(Especially considering that it is the share price which determines your profitability)


----------



## clowboy (2 December 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> 10% per week compounded for the year is ...............a lot.Don't have my calculator handy.You obviously trade for a living and are very good if you think 10% a week is not enough.
> 
> If I could gain 10% per month on average I would be ecstatic.





AMEN


----------



## chris1983 (2 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> can you tell me more about BMN bannerman im looking at buying in but i dont know much about there major projects




I sent you a private message with links to reports from Hartleys/ Fat prophets and Carmichael.  They have all the information you need to know about BMN's projects..and the decision you should make whether to buy..is in your hands  all the best.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 December 2006)

thanks mate ill check them out


----------



## chris1983 (2 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion.
> Maybe you should base buy and sell decisions on the share price?
> (Especially considering that it is the share price which determines your profitability)




What you mean?  If I start to see movements upwards..buy the stock?..then if I start to see movements down..sell them?  I like to get in before any movement occurs.

Theres one thing to note..you will never get a straight line up in SP...so if they retraced a bit..you may be selling a great stock thats ready for the next leg up in a week or 2.  I think with enough research you should be able to get in before movement in SP occurs.  I was on Intec at an AVG of 14 cents...havnt held them for too long.  I try to buy stocks that are producing or coming onstream so they should really move up once their projects get going.

Thats the whole reason i bought into AGM/INL/SMO.  They all have projects running..that looked excellent..AGM is coming on soon with their mine..INL was going to be producing..and SMO was being ignored even though they had an existing mine in chile.

Other stocks I'm looking to get into are PNA/BSM.

PNA has a huge project on the cards but it still has some time to go untill they are near production..BSM is good because they are tied with INL and can use their infrastucture to generate early cashflow.


----------



## Accaeric (2 December 2006)

zinc price gained 3.2% overnight, it is good news for inl.
 Zinc 4531US$/t   +141 	3.2118%

Commodities prices would increase further in the wake of weakening of usd.
obviously, commodities prices are highly volatile, and we r supposed to understand resource stocks involved high risk.

I will consider points to sell:
sell half 34, and the rest 39.5 (based on simple volume spikes)


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> What you mean?  If I start to see movements upwards..buy the stock?..then if I start to see movements down..sell them?  *I like to get in before any movement occurs*.




So do I. And i did with several stocks this week.
Thats not my point though.

My point is: Whether production increase, earnings increase, industry outlook, management, new mine, its not relevant to YOUR PROFITABILITY. 

The only thing that makes you money is when the share price goes up.

I used to do heaps of fundamental research and think along the same lines as you. Not anymore. All i need to know is that 3-letter code, and to see the price and volume trends, and thats sufficient to make a decision.

Let the market decide where it wants to take the stock.

INL was a good set-up when it broke above 20c and held there.

And no - You Dont have to sell them as soon as they go down. Look at the trend. But Have a trailing stop or some sort of protective mechanism to look in those profits.

ERN maybe you can improve on this next time instead of giving back 20% of your capital?

THis is a quote from yourself


> every bit of loss helps for future gains




Maybe its the wrong attitude?

For me a loss is a MISTAKE, something which is not a positive but a negative, something which should be accepted will happen but should try not to repeat, i look at the trade, what did i do wrong, *how can i improve next time to increase win%*, etc, etc.

Just my


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> I will consider points to sell:
> sell half 34, and the rest 39.5 (based on simple volume spikes)




Reminds me of something that Peter Lynch said in his book One up on Wall St about _never setting price targets_.

Wouldnt you hate for the price to hit 33.5c and then plummet


----------



## juddy (2 December 2006)

Nizar, it seems to be a recurrent theme in your posts that you pick parts out of other people's posts and then go about either correcting or attempting to educate them about your trading methodology which comes across as being the  'perfect method'. There would be many on here who have as much or more trading/investing experience than yourself and who may not need continual evaluation by yourself of their personal methods. Once or twice is understandable, but the volume of posts with this theme comes across as sheer pretentiousness. Well that is how I see it. Others may disagree.


----------



## clowboy (2 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Out at 28c.
> R/R of 3.5, happy with that.




Nizar, can you expand on this statment for me please?

R/R is Risk return?

Does this imply that you risked 2cps to make 7cps?


Thanx


----------



## nizar (2 December 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> Nizar, can you expand on this statment for me please?
> 
> R/R is Risk return?
> 
> ...




Correct.
Return/Risk
Risk is the amount of money i would have lost if the trade had gone against me and i had been stopped out. Usually 0.5-2% of trading capital.

For example, if stop was set at $1000, say, from 50k (2%). That means i would have risked $1000 to get $7000 return.

I try to aim for R/R of 3-4 over the long term. Iv only just started and i realise we are in a roaring bullmarket. 

With R/R of 3-4, and picking 50% winners, such a system would be nett very profitable.

Iv still got a long long way to go, and still very much at a beginner stage with my trading.

Juddy - thanks for your feedback. Just trying to create discussion.


----------



## clowboy (2 December 2006)

Nizar,

thanx for your response.

I really wish we wernt in a roaring bullmarket so that I could see results in a bear market.

My bigest fear is that it is only a bull market that keeps me floating.

a 50% win loss ratio with 3+ R/R would abviously be very profitable and anyone with those stats would be laughing.

The trouble I seem to have with R/R is forward projecting.

I got a little confused in Nick radges book with this regard.

Any R/R W/L ratio's I come up with are from backtesting which means that any forward trading is done on probable numbers.

Am I geting confused or is this the reality?


----------



## chris1983 (2 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> So do I. And i did with several stocks this week.
> Thats not my point though.
> 
> My point is: Whether production increase, earnings increase, industry outlook, management, new mine, its not relevant to YOUR PROFITABILITY.
> ...




When did you get in on intec Nizar?  I mean its great your making a profit.  My percentage gain atm is 100% profit.  If you got in a week ago..youve done well...but with research and holding you can also do well...It actually means I pick the stock before most investors..and before that initial movement in sp occurs.  Im expecting a 300% gain off initial investment.  I havnt been holding long either.  Your method can hit you tax wise..buying/selling/buying/selling.  I'm always thinking about tax.  My method minimizes tax and also brings great returns.  Just different methods really.

3 of my stocks are greater than 100% return atm..and AOE are another one close to 100%..all picked before movement in SP.

ERN are one I'm waiting for..we will give it 2 months and we will see what happens.  Ive done the research into their grounds..their market cap..and they have a lot of room to move.  Thats only my opinion though.

I dont have a protective stop...you saw me hold strong with GDN when they went down into the low 40's...I didnt sell because the research and messages didnt tell me too.  Glad I didnt sell aswell.  If anything I sell half..or sell enough to cover initial investment...then I let the rest run..especially if I believe in them.  I might sell half of my inl..but not just yet..they have been waiting for the time to be noticed..that time has come..the potential is there.  They have more to go yet imo.


----------



## tech/a (2 December 2006)

*Think Nizar * is pretty excited that he has found an alternative to Pouring over fundamentals.He's obviously had some success.

Chris too is very good with his fundamental analysis and does well.

Being purely technical and with my involvement in the Fundamental threads of a few stocks,it was and is my intention to introduce an alternative which could perhaps be adopted by some Fundamental traders as an adjunct to their trading.

I guess tolerence for those who dont trade as Nizar and I do is possibly needed from both of us.


----------



## Accaeric (2 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Reminds me of something that Peter Lynch said in his book One up on Wall St about _never setting price targets_.
> 
> Wouldnt you hate for the price to hit 33.5c and then plummet?




As you mentioned, you'd like to keep reward/risk of 3-4. that is involved price target, isn't it? Definitely, stop-loss and price target are commonly used by many investors.

If you are a pure long-term investor likely Warren Buffett, INL won't be appearing in your portfolio. Majority of traders involved INL have been named as speculators. I don't like this word     

In fact, financial market would have not been thriving if there were not speculators which create high liquidity. 

In terms of tech analysis, a lot of methods such as Elliott Wave, MACD, RSI, MA, based on past info, likely prove they are sort of helpful to forecast sp. and there are also a range of software on the basis of one of them attempting to predict future direction. 
If those are a hundred percent working, every one would be a billionaire. That's why I don't believe those stuffs completely, but have to know about them.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> I guess tolerence for those who dont trade as Nizar and I do is possibly needed from both of us.



I don't think it's that.

It's just there is a mixture of traders and investors on this site. Some people dont really care if the SP moves, or whatever, that's not their objective, but others do. And it's hard to know who is in what category.


----------



## moses (2 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> NOTHING gains 10% a month consistantly Moses. You better sell now if that's what you're after, and stick to 10% a year in a managed fund. (even that doesn't happen) Expect *every * stock to go up, down, sideways, and go bust at times....but NEVER consistantly up. If you find one that has done that month on month and will in the future please let me know. Even in the bull market we have had over the past 3 years you will not find one I reckon. Good luck!



That was the point. Nothing rises consistently. Thats why we trade isn't it?

If I found a stock that rose 10% a month every month I wouldn't be trading.


----------



## tech/a (2 December 2006)

> NOTHING gains 10% a month consistantly Moses




Are you sure?


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Are you sure?



Did it go up 10% in June?   

Am I sure? No. But I did say happy to be proved wrong, or to be provided with an example. Keep em comming. 

If anyone can provide me with a stock that goes up 10% a month, great. Let's all invest in it, and you can chip in to buy my boat. Our boat.


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2006)

Kennas

Trick is to find it in July!!! No I didnt!!


----------



## Novski (3 December 2006)

Didn't it come up on your radar of software, tech? Shouldn't a move such as the one this made in July have lit up 'buy'? I'm just curious.


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2006)

I do remember seeing it come up a couple of times.
But never traded it. There have been others as well.

I dont get on them all only trade 2 max 3 at anyone time and if I know I'm going to be out or to busy to watch then I wont trade short term at all.
Screen is on my desk but there does come times when I have to actually be pro active in my own company.


----------



## nizar (3 December 2006)

I reckon this one still has more in it.

The breakout moves in WMT, AUZ, AIM, DYL, MLS, etc, etc, all lasted for 3-4 days.


----------



## nizar (3 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Kennas
> 
> Trick is to find it in July!!! No I didnt!!




That volume spike and big price rise in 2nd week of August is a classic BUY signal.

Really did a runner this one.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> Didn't it come up on your radar of software, tech? Shouldn't a move such as the one this made in July have lit up 'buy'? I'm just curious.



Have a look back though the thread. The breakout was picked up by good old human eye.


----------



## chris1983 (4 December 2006)

Article from miningnews.net.  Link below.  Article posted below.  Good read for Intec holders

http://www.miningnews.net/sectionstory.asp?sourceid=c48

_"INTEC and private miner Polymetals will be in a festive mood today, following the official start of commercial production of bulk zinc concentrate at the Hellyer zinc concentrate project in northwestern Tasmania, which is expected to generate revenue of $128 million annually.

The formal start follows a six-month probationary period where all equipment and infrastructure were commissioned, and the plant is now operating at 80% capacity of the planned 65,000 tonne per annum "base-case" projections.

Intec said a dredge was collecting 130t per hour of tailings, grading an average 2.2% zinc and increasing with depth, while the mill's flotation efficiency was increasing through 65% of the targeted zinc recovery from the reground tailings to the bulk zinc concentrate.

Hellyer's concentrate storage shed currently has a stockpile of some 800t of "in-spec" product grading at 41% zinc, 10% lead and 200 grams per tonne silver. Daily trucking of the stock to Intec's 8000t export storage bay at Burnie port will start soon with monthly shipments to start early in January. 

The majority of the bulk zinc concentrate will go to leading Chinese smelters that have signed offtake agreements for more than two thirds of the 65,000tpa production at Hellyer, with the same smelters and others showing strong interest in the remaining 20,000tpa of concentrate. 

Intec said at current metals prices, the US and Australian dollar exchange rate and "base-case" throughput, the total project is forecast to bring in annual revenue of $128 million, and earnings before income tax, depreciation and amortisation of $70.5 million. 

The joint venture agreement has officially been activated today and will see both Intec and Polymetals jointly fund Hellyer operations along with joint receipt of revenue, and includes Intec's right after four years of operations to acquire a $1 million stake in Polymetals. 

The Hellyer operation was previously operated by Western Metals before closing in 2000. 

Shares in Intec climbed 1.5c to trade at 24.5c this morning."_


----------



## imajica (4 December 2006)

could someone post a fair share price value for INL?

ie- using projected profit and industry average P/E's etc


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

Just a couple of big sells on the board at the moment under $0.30 with quite a bit of volume at $0.30 to get through. Hopefully the volume is on again today after that news. Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> could someone post a fair share price value for INL?
> 
> ie- using projected profit and industry average P/E's etc



Depends on what the BDP can do. The FS is being conducted with WOR at the moment, due in Jan/Feb.

Would be interesting to see the figures just on the JV with Polymetals.


----------



## toc_bat (4 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> TB, Gap up or down is just a leap in the price from opening. There will be a 'gap' from its last close to the next open. Techically, this gap needs to be filled sometime down the track.
> 
> Gap Gaps form when opening price movements create a blank spot on the chart. This occurs when the high of the day is below the low of the previous day or when the low of the day is above the high of the previous day. Gaps are especially significant when accompanied by an increase in volume.




WOW kennas, thanks for such a comprehensive reply. But i am still unsure of what you mean by the term filled: "Techically, this gap needs to be filled sometime down the track". Say a sock gaps up 3% on a rising trend what does filled mean? Are you saying it needs to come down to that level at some point? INL gapped up from 23c to 23,5c on friday morning. How does this gap need to be or gets filled? Does it "have" to come back down to 23c mark?

thanks all


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> WOW kennas, thanks for such a comprehensive reply. But i am still unsure of what you mean by the term filled: "Techically, this gap needs to be filled sometime down the track". Say a sock gaps up 3% on a rising trend what does filled mean? *Are you saying it needs to come down to that level at some point?* INL gapped up from 23c to 23,5c on friday morning. How does this gap need to be or gets filled? Does it "have" to come back down to 23c mark?
> 
> thanks all



My understanding is yes, but it's just a probability. Doesn't *have *to occur.  I think it depends on the size of the gap too. Perhaps that $0.005 isn't such a big deal....

The info is all just a cut and paste from Stockcharts education section. Cheers.


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Just a couple of big sells on the board at the moment under $0.30 with quite a bit of volume at $0.30 to get through. Hopefully the volume is on again today after that news. Cheers.




Even if it has a breather today, if volumes are low, id still be keeping my eye on this one for the remainder of the week.

Last weeks break was significant IMO.


----------



## Snakey (4 December 2006)

out @ open
stock flogged out
:horse:


----------



## Accaeric (4 December 2006)

all we need is to keep a little faith in it


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> all we need is to keep a little faith in it




Yep, what id like to see is a close above the lows and volume half (or substantially less) compared to friday.

Remember MLS?
Up from 4,2 to 5,2 on monday. Tuesday breather, opened at 5,6 and closed at 5 on the SAME VOLUME as mondays spike. Then Im sure every1 remembers Wednesday from 5,2 to 7 (the high) !   

The past breakouts have all lasted >1 one day and i dont expect this one to be any different.


----------



## Caliente (4 December 2006)

hey snakey! Now Now, I wouldn't quite say the stock has flogged out (!) , you would expect some kind of natural correction after the dramatic rise. 

If it drops down to say 25, there's another real opportunity to pick up and play with INL.

Watching with interest.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2006)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> all we need is to keep a little faith in it



It's actually holding up ok at the moment. Intraday support at $0.26/265.


----------



## toc_bat (4 December 2006)

so will there be a dramatic sell off towards end?

my gut says no, looks like has good support at 26-26,5 point.

bye all


----------



## imajica (4 December 2006)

waiting all morning for the bottom of the drop - am in at 26.5

seems like good support at these levels - will be holding these for a while


----------



## nizar (4 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> waiting all morning for the bottom of the drop - am in at 26.5
> 
> seems like good support at these levels - will be holding these for a while




Lets see if 26c holds.
If not - arvo selloff i reckon.


----------



## Caliente (4 December 2006)

creeping towards the 25 zone
may correct further, wait and see on this one/...


----------



## michael_selway (4 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Lets see if 26c holds.
> If not - arvo selloff i reckon.




do you hold any nizar?

thx

MS


----------



## juddy (4 December 2006)

for holders: http://www.minebox.com/

cheers


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (4 December 2006)

Juddy,

hmmmmm, your Avatar is their Company logo, now that is commitment!


----------



## imajica (4 December 2006)

the licensing of their technology will be the real kicker in terms of future growth - the world has been waiting for this for a long time

buy a truckload of INL - treat them as an investment - you won't regret it.


----------



## juddy (5 December 2006)

lol FB.


nice article in the AFR today.

cheers


----------



## imajica (5 December 2006)

with the articles in AFR, minebox and kitcometals - this should provide enough mainstream awareness for a nise steady rise for the rest of the week


----------



## imajica (5 December 2006)

just need a few big buyers to get this one moving


----------



## Novski (5 December 2006)

Yeh, lot of sellers in the high 20's, but i got back in this morning


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

Perhaps a little pennant......


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Perhaps a little pennant......




kennas, i can see the pennant but thats all i know about it, 

what underlying sentiment does a pennant indicate or forebear?


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> kennas, i can see the pennant but thats all i know about it,
> 
> what underlying sentiment does a pennant indicate or forebear?



It's basically consolidation (that looks like a triangle) in an uptrend and the probabilities are that the sp, when it breaks up from the pennant, will go up the length of the pole. So the price target would be $0.40-43 ish.


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> It's basically consolidation (that looks like a triangle) in an uptrend and the probabilities are that the sp, when it breaks up from the pennant, will go up the length of the pole. So the price target would be $0.40-43 ish.




now im lost, where is the pole? is the pole the length that it sits sideways? if so that length is measured in time so how do you transpose it to the price axis to arrive at a price target?

thx


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> now im lost, where is the pole? is the pole the length that it sits sideways? if so that length is measured in time so how do you transpose it to the price axis to arrive at a price target?
> 
> thx



No, the pole is like the 'flag pole' so it's the verticle. If you add the length of the pole to the break out point, then that's the price target. It's never to the cent, but sometimes within a % or 2. Again, it's just probabilities. 

I don't like to do this intraday but it does look like it could be going up. Looks like the past 3 days are going up, and it's testing that all time high. If it breaks that, then maybe heading for that target price. *Too early though.* It could end up consolidating the rest of the day and even test the downward support....Or, there could be a fire at the mill and they go bankrupt, or they could get a takeover offer from BHP.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

I would look (wait) for a break above 30 on volumes for this one...


----------



## imajica (6 December 2006)

here come the buyers!!!


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

thanks kennas, obvious to me now


----------



## mpv (6 December 2006)

30cts now. running again


----------



## tech/a (6 December 2006)

Like this New high in at 29.5c.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Like this New high in at 29.5c.




Agree, im in at 30c.
Blue skies now.


----------



## imajica (6 December 2006)

glad I got in on Monday at 26.5c

sitting on a grand profit in two days - nice

no way am i selling though - this has a long way to run!


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

Well done guys
Im in at 28 and just got more at 30c

Let's see


----------



## SevenFX (6 December 2006)

OK so who jumped out at .30c as it pulled back (so quickly) hope none of us...

But if you did the brokers would have been happy....


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> sitting on a grand profit in two days - nice




Lets not go there.
I reckon Many of us could have retired from INLs run last week!


----------



## constable (6 December 2006)

in at  30 out at 30 second time it failed


----------



## Moneybags (6 December 2006)

Guys,

Most of you seem to have been in & out and now back in again.........am I the only one who has held   .

In @ .235 & again @ .245 & again @ .28...........I am maxed out now though and wondering when to get out if at all.

MB


----------



## Novski (6 December 2006)

Tech,

What's your techatrometer say, will there be a surge before the days close...


----------



## Accaeric (6 December 2006)

yep, it hit 30.5

inl is heading north steadily. imo, it is not suitable for daytrading : 

It runs like blue chip rather than mining junior


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

Damn, slowed down a bit
Pause for the afternoon? 

Wish I had a crystal ball...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (6 December 2006)

I got this one at 17c and 26c. I'm thinking it might just make consistant small gains over the week and perhaps into next week too. I've decided to hold medium term now because of the company's potential.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> in at  30 out at 30 second time it failed




Im prepared to hold this one for a while. So my stop was a bit loose to allow for that.

If it closes 29c or above thats still bullish in my opinion.


----------



## SevenFX (6 December 2006)

Don't know much about Elliot Wave, BUT if this is EW, are we in stage 3 now...????

And is their a Fib projection for stage 3 OR do you take it from the bottom of stage 1.

Bit Green to all these thoeries.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## constable (6 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Im prepared to hold this one for a while. So my stop was a bit loose to allow for that.
> 
> If it closes 29c or above thats still bullish in my opinion.



yeah im a bit tied up at the minute cant afford to go long on it!


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

this is one trade i havent stuffed up, 

in from friday at 23c


----------



## Accaeric (6 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Don't know much about Elliot Wave, BUT if this is EW, are we in stage 3 now...????
> 
> And is their a Fib projection for stage 3 OR do you take it from the bottom of stage 1.
> 
> ...




normally, EW suggests traders only trade in stage 5, not stage 3.

I don't believe TA very much. Particular stock has its particular way in running sp. I expected inl would run like DYL, MOX ...  

IMO, the Fundamentals and major insitutional investors in INL are two of the most important factors driving sp.


----------



## Snakey (6 December 2006)

have kept some since .265 increased size now and
will keep holdings medium term


----------



## Novski (6 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> have kept some since .265 increased size now and
> will keep holdings medium term




You holding longer than a minute Snakey...that's very patient of you.Are you sure you'll be able to sleep..


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

Buyers back, 30.5c taken again
What an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## SevenFX (6 December 2006)

4.3M @ 29.5c *8.6m @ 30c* & 2.8m @ 30.5c

Todays FIB range currently at 138% *fewwwww*


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

I won't have doubled my money till about $0.36, so not happy yet.   

  

Funny, I haven't even considered selling yet. This thing is a bomb. The good news will come in Jan with the BDP FS.

Day traders have some fun while the goings good, but this will certainly buy some new sails for my yacht.


----------



## Snakey (6 December 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> You holding longer than a minute Snakey...that's very patient of you.Are you sure you'll be able to sleep..



  
another funny bastard
i think ill sleep just fine knowing only 9k on this sure thing
keep them coming novski


----------



## tech/a (6 December 2006)

Some tech analysis.

Just quickly looking at the Elliot count (I'm no Radge when it comes to counts but have an understanding.)

This appears to be a continuation in a wave 3.
Wave 1 has been completed and the correction was 29/11.
The move measures at 33.5c (Approx) then possible correction before wave 5

Ill have a read up on wave 3 extensions and this is (the 33.5c) based upon 1.618 extension. I'm not sure wether a 2x extension can be applied.

When I or someone finds out I'll post more up.



> normally, EW suggests traders only trade in stage 5, not stage 3




Where'd you get that pearl from??
If you can find and identify a wave 1 of course you'd trade it.


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

I had a sell order in for 30.5 when she looked to be going south, just got taken out - doh!
Small profit though...

Dohhhhh


----------



## tech/a (6 December 2006)

This is a 1 hr chart for the last week or so.

Nice volume build with a shake out clearly seen in the last corrective area.


----------



## jollyfrog (6 December 2006)

Hi Kennas, I  TOLD  YOU  SO!! YEHAA!! its going to be a BIG ONE I'm glad you came in at 18c maybee you will share some in the future? 
  Thanks for all your advice though, I find your charts interesting, & your help in understanding them is great! thanks again.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

jollyfrog said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas, I  TOLD  YOU  SO!! YEHAA!! its going to be a BIG ONE I'm glad you came in at 18c maybee you will share some in the future?
> Thanks for all your advice though, I find your charts interesting, & your help in understanding them is great! thanks again.



Hey Jolly! Yes you did. Good work! You still playing with DIO? I lost patience a while ago.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> another funny bastard
> i think ill sleep just fine knowing only 9k on this *sure thing*
> keep them coming novski




You remind me of Gekko, when he said: "I dont throw darts, i bet on sure things"

Gotta love Wall St.


----------



## jollyfrog (6 December 2006)

Hi Kennas! STILL holding, I can see the gold glittering from here...... Ahhh well maybee  I'll go have another DUFF Daaah! they are going to come good,   the reports are fine just have a little patience!
  TFE are looking interesting though.


----------



## SevenFX (6 December 2006)

Can someone take out that line at .31c pls...

Last time someone said that, it got taken out shortly after, near eod... 

EDIT: Nice strong close though.


----------



## Accaeric (6 December 2006)

I would be impressive if traders had been able to identify wave 1 before wave 3 occurs. 

I don't think EW apply for mining stocks even bhp. because commodities prices are highly volatile. 

In my trading experience, TA failed to make money, it may be due to my imperfect knowledge of TA. In reality, how many in-and-out traders using TA made profits? sometimes, it works, sometimes it doesn't. 

Looks at INL, DYL, MOX, which wave they are in respectively? 
it is tough to get answer.


----------



## jollyfrog (6 December 2006)

Hey Kennas, did you take a look at the figures of the EAFD ( Electronic Arc Furnace Dust) from smorgan steel, 23million tons grading @ 30 percent zinc! thats a LOT of ZINC! worth approx $23 million! its way back in the ANS
  Thing is  Smorgan has to payto dump this stuff! Its CONTAMINATED WASTE! cost $200 per ton to get rid of it! No wonder smorgan jumped at the chance to pay a couple of mil to INL to take it away, then buy it back as zinc ingots grading at 92 percent!
    I'ts a win win situation HANG on TIGHT! INTEC is going places!
  Look at Sims Metal....... there's money in muck!


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

jollyfrog said:
			
		

> Hey Kennas, did you take a look at the figures of the EAFD ( Electronic Arc Furnace Dust) from smorgan steel, 23million tons grading @ 30 percent zinc! thats a LOT of ZINC! worth approx $23 million! its way back in the ANS
> Thing is  Smorgan has to payto dump this stuff! Its CONTAMINATED WASTE! cost $200 per ton to get rid of it! No wonder smorgan jumped at the chance to pay a couple of mil to INL to take it away, then buy it back as zinc ingots grading at 92 percent!
> I'ts a win win situation HANG on TIGHT! INTEC is going places!
> Look at Sims Metal....... there's money in muck!



Yeah Jolly, I was just waiting for this to step out of that long suffering range between $0.13-$0.16. When it did I was all over it. Has a way to catch my AGS pick up though. I hate putting potential price targets on things going like this, but I see some really good potential in this. This is not some speciie company who _may _have some cu grading xx. It's a serious cash cow now.


----------



## SevenFX (6 December 2006)

Looks like the 1.4m at 31c was taken out buyers EOD


----------



## tech/a (6 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Looks like the 1.4m at 31c was cancelled EOD




He'll be back 5 secs before open to "sucker in" the morning buyers.
But hey he could have bought at 10c who knows.


----------



## SevenFX (6 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> He'll be back.




Sounds like the "Grim Reeper" and I got it wrong, the 31c sellers were averaged out with the buyers....I think...???

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

Well, I suppose it was confirmed during the day.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

What a great finish to the day. 

They need to follow this up with something, otherwise traders will just drop off and the sp will accordingly. But, there is nothing on the immediate horizon that I can see except broker coverage, or instos taking stakes.


----------



## chris1983 (7 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> What a great finish to the day.
> 
> They need to follow this up with something, otherwise traders will just drop off and the sp will accordingly. But, there is nothing on the immediate horizon that I can see except broker coverage, or instos taking stakes.




I think the expectation of cash flow to start coming in from their bulk zinc concentrate is just creating a stir thats all..and why not..its well deserved.  They dont need a message just yet to keep things rolling.

"The concentrate storage shed at Hellyer now has a stockpile of approximately 800 tonnes of ‘inspec’ product, grading 41% zinc, 10% lead and 200g/t silver, with all other elements within the specifications of the offtake sales contracts. Daily trucking of this product to the HZCP’s 8,000 tonne export storage bay at Burnie port will commence soon. Monthly shipments of 5,000 (and sometimes 10,000) tonne lots are expected to commence in the first half of January, based on recently-agreed attractive shipping rates and terms."

Lets just wait for that first shipment to go out


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

Interested to hear other thoughts on where INL will go today.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Interested to hear other thoughts on where INL will go today.




No idea, just play it as it comes...


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> No idea, just play it as it comes...


----------



## Snakey (7 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Interested to hear other thoughts on where INL will go today.



my guess....close of .29
with good growth over coming weeks


----------



## imajica (7 December 2006)

some big sell orders at 30c 31c and 32c

looks like some manipulation going on - big players capping the price so they can accumulate - shaking out the paranoid, small investor

don't be fooled people! this stock is gold, hold onto your shares!


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> some big sell orders at 30c 31c and 32c
> 
> looks like some manipulation going on - big players capping the price so they can accumulate - shaking out the paranoid, small investor
> 
> don't be fooled people! this stock is gold, hold onto your shares!




Bro if you are using terms such as "bottom drawer" and "leave it for a few years multibagger for sure", then i suggest you dont worry about short term fluctuations in the share price, after all it doesnt matter to you does it, since you are in this for the long-term


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> some big sell orders at 30c 31c and 32c
> 
> looks like some manipulation going on - big players capping the price so they can accumulate - shaking out the paranoid, small investor
> 
> don't be fooled people! this stock is gold, hold onto your shares!




Good point Imajica & Snakey.

Also few profit takers join in.


----------



## Petty Cash (7 December 2006)

Was in at $.19 then at $.265 and again for a big chunk at $.29.

Holding 50% till $.40 then the rest till $2 BHP takeover offer.

I had to sell half my GDN (re started drilling today I think) to get into this... an each way bet?


----------



## imajica (7 December 2006)

buyers are returning - probably won't break through resistance but will consolidate today for the next leg up


----------



## Accaeric (7 December 2006)

i reckon inl will hit a fresh record tomorrow.

good luck to all of you :


----------



## imajica (7 December 2006)

obvious manipulation going on - big sellers dumping shares  - spooking the market - the price drops - they buy in at cheaper levels - whatever you do, don't sell them your shares cheaply - have a bit of nerve people!


----------



## imajica (8 December 2006)

A visual representation of the Intec process


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

Daily chart---Much more impressive.


----------



## imajica (8 December 2006)

few big players seriously capping the price at the moment

its definitely spooking the market with many small investors dumping this morning

its all so predictable

hold onto these people - the fundamentals of this one are incredibly strong


----------



## constable (8 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> few big players seriously capping the price at the moment
> 
> its definitely spooking the market with many small investors dumping this morning
> 
> ...



Had a look yesterday again and bought back in to go long . This company looks like a real target to me and the present fluctuation in price at the minute will seem meaningless !


----------



## Accaeric (8 December 2006)

nothing is to worry about. 
I did believe sp would head above 30c when inl trading 25.5c, and it did fetch 31.
The worse prediction of today's sp is 26.5c. I have steadfast faith in INL.

ZFX is also suffering today.


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

Well my stop on this one is 27c and if thats hit well then its see ya later!


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

technically price action is pretty normal.


----------



## juddy (8 December 2006)

Imajica, you are going to give yourself an ulcer. If you're long, just let it rest and watch some of your other shares. 

...or accumulate if you're that way inclined.


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

Accaeric said:
			
		

> ZFX is also suffering today.



Zn was off 3.5% I think - so there you go.


----------



## ALFguy (8 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Well my stop on this one is 27c and if thats hit well then its see ya later!




Could easily touch 27c, though not for long I suspect, and your stop will trigger.
Why would you let that happen when you can see there's obvious capping?
Sorry, not suggesting you don't know what you're doing, just curious


----------



## Dave31 (8 December 2006)

Holding on INL here. As mentioned, the capping is obvious


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 December 2006)

so capping is where people who hold large amount keep the price down somehow and buy up at low prices

by the way anyone on HCY its goin nuts


----------



## constable (8 December 2006)

Just a query on the capping and why people see it as such...
My take is that at 31 cents  there is 3.6million to sell but only 10 sellers so these sellers could most likely be big brokers (looking to put a ceiling on it)Any one else like to comment ta.


----------



## Dave31 (8 December 2006)

My interpretation of capping is people placing large sell orders to keep the price down. Scares people into think there is a problem with such large sell orders. Then these people buy up all the people selling off at a cheaper price.

I'm holding HCY, wouldnt say its going crazy just yet.


----------



## imajica (8 December 2006)

massive dump of a whole series of small parcels at 10:34

looks like a tactical dump to me


----------



## ezyTrader (8 December 2006)

Don't forget the 1M sell order at 0.29


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

Dave31 said:
			
		

> Holding on INL here. As mentioned, *the capping is obvious*





Hmm.
This is a new one.
Could someone explain to me why holders would wish to cap the price?
If I held a Million I certainly wouldnt load it in as a sell to "cap" it at a price I would just instruct my broker to sell into strength.
These "cappers" are only small position holders--8 holding 1.4 million shares.

Looking forward to being educated in how this "capping' is obvious and how one can spot that its a "tactic".
There is also a 1 mill sell order at 31c. So what?


----------



## ALFguy (8 December 2006)

I'm no expert Tech, but I can see the psychology in it.

Throw in a large sell order (usually at the bottom of a stack at the same price). Any weak holders ask themselves why someone with so many shares would sell them at that price (assuming larger holders are big players who know the market better than anyone). So they sell for fear of the price dropping.

The capper will have bids in place ready to lap up all these sellers, therefore accumulating.

Seen it many times now and it used to scare me into selling too.


----------



## stockmaster (8 December 2006)

i fink it needs bit more time before the next rally, prob bit more retrace in the mean time. still good for medium term investment.


cheers


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

Ok.

My thoughts are buy at X load to sell at Y to get at the top of the queue.
Anyway interesting.


----------



## imajica (8 December 2006)

Hellyer Tailings Dam Resource = 11 million tonnes

contained metal estimates

Zinc = 305,000 tonnes

Lead = 330,000 tonnes

Silver = 30,850,000 ounces

Gold = 910,000 ounces

Copper = 17,400 tonnes

total value of Hellyer tailings resource

$3 billion U.S. dollars


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> Hellyer Tailings Dam Resource = 11 million tonnes
> 
> contained metal estimates
> 
> ...




30m oz silver?   

And the plant is operating 24/7? These guys are going to be rolling in cash the next few years, without lifting a finger.


----------



## chris1983 (8 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> 30m oz silver?
> 
> And the plant is operating 24/7? These guys are going to be rolling in cash the next few years, without lifting a finger.





yep..thats why im not even really watching the price fluctuate atm..its holding really well. Give it a 12 month hold.  You dont need to worry about finding the next stock to run..nice and easy..just sit back..relax..watch it rise and have less tax to pay.


----------



## constable (8 December 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> yep..thats why im not even really watching the price fluctuate atm..its holding really well. Give it a 12 month hold.  You dont need to worry about finding the next stock to run..nice and easy..just sit back..relax..watch it rise and have less tax to pay.



Definately agree with this Chris , all i want to know is when are they going to pay dividends with all this cash$$$$$


----------



## imajica (8 December 2006)

the info was taken from their November AGM presentation. also the in situ estimate was calculated on spot prices in November

most people have been estimating the value of INL based on profit forecasts alone at a base case scenario.

their resource base at a 50% share just for Hellyer alone is 1.5 billion U.S.

also they have other resources including a huge stake in Bass Metals and the 100% fully owned Zeehan Residues. 

estimated resource content at Zeehan

460,000 tonnes grading

13.4 % zinc = 61640 tonnes of zinc

1.7% lead  = 7820 tonnes lead

900,000 ounces silver

820,000 ounces Indium


do the math, Intec is a cash cow


----------



## jollyfrog (8 December 2006)

GOOD STUFF Imajika, your doing the sums nicely but what about the EFA DUST! Add that in also....... ! BIG dollars in this one.
  What was the Zinc content of that stuff again?


----------



## imajica (8 December 2006)

EAFD is reported to contain 27% zinc


I urge everyone to load up on these at these prices!

today is the best day for accumulation as it is being ignored - don't try and chase it as it surges - buy before the charge


----------



## Novski (8 December 2006)

You're giving it some serious plugging imajica!, but i hope you're right.

Are you sticking to your plan on this one or have you put the house on it..


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> also they have other resources including a huge stake in Bass Metals and the 100% fully owned Zeehan Residues.




BSM looking good too. Doubled in last 4 months. Gotta be good for INLs position.


----------



## juddy (8 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> their resource base at a 50% share just for Hellyer alone is 1.5 billion U.S.





The JV is only for 4 years (2 + 2x1 year options). After that all revenue and operating costs are 100% INL. Don't forget that these tailings being passed through atm will get a second run with the Intec Process as well.

cheers


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> EAFD is reported to contain 27% zinc
> 
> 
> I urge everyone to load up on these at these prices!
> ...




You urge every1..???
ANd who are you again??   

This has got to be the worst from your several ramps on this stock


----------



## Kauri (8 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> massive dump of a whole series of small parcels at 10:34
> 
> looks like a tactical dump to me




     A *tactical dump*  ...   now what would that look like


----------



## constable (8 December 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> A *tactical dump*  ...   now what would that look like



I think i saw one of these last week when my two year old got on the couch without his nappy on!


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> I think i saw one of these last week when my two year old got on the couch without his nappy on!





LOL Great call there!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 December 2006)

i agree there certainly seems to be alot of talking this stock up, there wouldn't happen to be a few day traders holding alot of stock   

I do think every knows this stock has good potential but can they really grow the company so quickly that gains keep coming hard and fast.


----------



## mpv (8 December 2006)

i read in another forum that major bank and mining company hold 30% of the company.
The ceo, I think is ex macquarie bank.
hopefully they should be able to grow the company with all this networking
Dyor


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

The solution is simple.

Trade the price action.


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> The solution is simple.
> 
> Trade the price action.




Exactly.
Why? Because its the price action which determines YOUR PROFITABILITY.
Not if the company is "cash cow" or otherwise.

Would you like to be holding a company which is "cash cow" or which is an explorer never likely to ever make a cent?

Answer is simple - Depends which company's share price is going up.

I suggest you people listen to this veteran. We are very fortunate he's sharing his wisdom with us. His results speak for themselves.


----------



## Novski (8 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> Why? Because its the price action which determines YOUR PROFITABILITY.
> Not if the company is "cash cow" or otherwise.
> 
> ...





Who would listen to a duck!!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 December 2006)

For amateurs like myself you aren't as knowledgable about day trading and other tricks of the trade i rely on trying to pick stocks with moderate to high risk but are hopefully not to volatile because of diversified projects or income sources.

I must admit im surprised i haven't done to bad so far, currently up 15% but there were times there i was down 25% (value of shares held not actual money in the bank)

I must say i have gotten alot of good ideas from the forum. I've loaded up a bit on INL bought in at 17c, 26.5c and 28.5 looking for medium term gains.

Do you day traders still see this as a good stock for short term gains?


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

Novski said:
			
		

> Who would listen to a duck!!




You Quack me up!!



> I suggest you people listen to this veteran




Bloody hell now I'm an old duck.


----------



## constable (8 December 2006)

Quick question to anyone ,when do parties have to divulge their interests in a stock ?
Is it only when a holding goes over 5% ? And if so how long do they have to provide it ?
Im tipping we should see some of these notices next week !
Ta c


----------



## juddy (8 December 2006)

A nice finish for the day, a $120,000 buy at market. No friday match out sell down.


----------



## juddy (8 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Quick question to anyone ,when do parties have to divulge their interests in a stock ?
> Is it only when a holding goes over 5% ? And if so how long do they have to provide it ?
> Im tipping we should see some of these notices next week !
> Ta c




Yes over 5% I believe, but with INL that is about 30 million shares.


----------



## chris1983 (8 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> Why? Because its the price action which determines YOUR PROFITABILITY.
> Not if the company is "cash cow" or otherwise.
> 
> ...




I better listen to him then..he's experienced.  Tech does have some good techniques..but if your making money stick to your own technique.  Tech's technique is great for grabbing 20/30% profit..but you have to be very much aware of whats happening every minute of the day with your finger on the trigger..because with the rises come the retraces in short term trading.  I highly doubt each trade is profitable..you would get stopped out from time to time...but atleast with your stops you wont be losing much either.  Once again different methods of trading..heavy research and holding will result in 100+ % profits a lot more often than what tech would have in his results.

Traders will be getting out of this one after the fast rise...the run isnt over..the trend isnt over..it is still trending up..and fundamentals say to hold.

40+ cents in a month imo


----------



## clowboy (8 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> 30m oz silver?
> 
> And the plant is operating 24/7? These guys are going to be rolling in cash the next few years, without lifting a finger.




I'd be interested to see some maths for this stock.  What exactly do people consider rolling in cash?

I took a quick look at there recent announcment and the way I read it, they are processing 65000 tonnes annualy and retrieving 2.2% zinc. (ie 1430 tonnes of zinc) Which is about $6mill in revenue.  For a market cap of 150 mill that seems pretty low.

What am i missing?

Thanx


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to see some maths for this stock.  What exactly do people consider rolling in cash?
> 
> I took a quick look at there recent announcment and the way I read it, they are processing 65000 tonnes annualy and retrieving 2.2% zinc. (ie 1430 tonnes of zinc) Which is about $6mill in revenue.  For a market cap of 150 mill that seems pretty low.
> 
> ...



From the reports I read they were projecting about $70m profit a year.


----------



## clowboy (8 December 2006)

Well crap, that would be nice, thanx kennas


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> ..heavy research and holding will result in 100+ % profits a lot more often than what tech would have in his results.




It "will" ??
Have you any way of quantifying this ?



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> Tech's technique is great for grabbing 20/30% profit..but you have to be very much aware of whats happening every minute of the day with your finger on the trigger..




20-30% profits??
Hes made MUCH more than this.

Look at his results. KZL initial purchase, was it $1 ??
Seriously - look at his results before making these sort of calls.


----------



## wintermute (8 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> i agree there certainly seems to be alot of talking this stock up, there wouldn't happen to be a few day traders holding alot of stock
> 
> I do think every knows this stock has good potential but can they really grow the company so quickly that gains keep coming hard and fast.




I tend to agree. I'm very confident in INL, I'm holding for the long term, but I see it as something that will go up gradually with jumps at various milestones... BFS being complete is one, completing the first commercial plant is another, first licencing of the Intec process or selling of a plant to a third party is another. 

the processing of the hellyer tailings IMO is only a means to an end , and that is the generation of cash, to allow them to commercialise the intec process. (though once they have a commercial plant, and are selling the intec process the revenue from the tailings processing will be a nice ongoing earner no doubts about that.

Someone asked about when they would start paying dividends???  It is this commercialisation of the intec process that will prevent any dividends in the near future IMO.... the revenue from the sale of zinc lead and silver concentrate will subsidise the costs of building a commercial plant (providing the BFS gives the green light), reducing the reliance on debt and cap raisings, I doubt there will be any left over for dividends. 

INL has the potential to double in value many times over IMO, I think that the licencing of their technology or the design and building of plants has the potential to dwarf what is happening at present (but it is going to be a while yet before they get to that stage)  

Tony.


----------



## chris1983 (8 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> It "will" ??
> Have you any way of quantifying this ?
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah..how often?  Thats great..im not doubting hes making money..but you parade around that his method is the best and only method to make money...thats the way I read your posts.  As if we all need to learn his particular method..you push his method of trading more than he does.  One thing I have learnt from Techs method is to be very aware of stocks that rise too hard too fast..so I have taken something positive away from his posts.

Like I said before.  I hold BMN and I highly doubt Tech would of held through the dips.  Even off the current dip from 1.79 to the low 1.40's he would of sold.  Why?  This will be a $5 stock IMO.  I hold AOE from 60 cents..He wouldnt of held through the dips.  I also hold INL from an avg of 14 cents. I can go on Nizar...maybe my profits equate to his profits..and i dont have the trouble of trading and thinking every minute every day about the price action.  Not everyone can sit in front of the pc every minute of the day.

Heavy research and investing off fundamentals if the best method if you cant give all your time every minute of the day to the stock market.


----------



## nizar (9 December 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Like I said before.  I hold BMN and I highly doubt Tech would of held through the dips.  Even off the current dip from 1.79 to the low 1.40's he would of sold.  Why?  This will be a $5 stock IMO.
> 
> Heavy research and investing off fundamentals if the best method if you cant give all your time every minute of the day to the stock market.




Well done about BMN.
Iv told you that several times.

But lets say it again to satisfy your significant ego.

Chris bro you are a champion, how did you do it?!!
Seriously, the stock of the year.
Not only did you pick it but you rode it all the way.
Now thats CLASS   

Anyway, yeh, I used to be much like you in my approach 2 trading. Not anymore. I dont have long term holds anymore.

I have found personally that the amount of research done ie. heavy as opposed to light, has no correlation to profitability. Thats what iv experienced.

Like you said Chris, theres no one correct way to invest/trade, and numerous methods are profitable.

Just trying to broaden your horizons a bit. I wish someone had broadened mine when i first started. I lost a fair stack in May. Will never happen again though.

The questions which really got me thinking were: 
Is there any point of doing fundamental research on a stock when ultimately it is the market which will deduce its value?
Does the market care if you "think" this is a good stock or not?
Does investing in "solid" companies have anything to do with your profitability?
Does a stock have a greater chance of going up because you think it will go up?

From my experience: the more you research a stock the more you want to be "right". And the more emotional you get. 

The way you are saying that in your opinion BMN is a $5 stock, reminds me of the way i used to think OMC is a $2 stock. Thats why when my dad told me to sell, dump the stock, take the money and run when it hit 90c, i was like, no way, this is going to $2. It reversed until the mid-40s, and yes, i held all the way   

But thats okay, just learn and move on, always other opportunities. And since then there have been plenty.


----------



## CanOz (9 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Well done about BMN.
> Iv told you that several times.
> 
> But lets say it again to satisfy your significant ego.
> ...




Interesting thoughts Nizar. Obviously off the topic but i thought i would mention that for longer term trading you might get interesting in scanning and mechanical entry signals. Be interested in your thoughts on my post under Backtesting.

Cheers,


----------



## chris1983 (9 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Well done about BMN.
> Iv told you that several times.
> 
> But lets say it again to satisfy your significant ego.
> ...




You say you lost a stack in may..but if you had of held how would it have turned out?  Most stocks that fell in May have all rebounded much stronger.  You can boost my ego..no worries.  

Im just trying to point out long term trading can be just as profitable as day trading if you pick the correct stocks with the correct research.

I'm not only pointing out BMN...i mentioned some others such as INL and AOE.  I can mention other stocks..but whats the point.  Im just saying..picking a stock before it runs will show greater profitability..look at YT..picking Jupiter mines before anyone else..now I applaud that..I actually took a holding in them after his heavy research early on but didnt stick with them...stupid me..I didnt do enough of my own research.

When they run is when guys like yourself jump on board..and you allready miss a considerable increase in sp...you also risk the sp retracing back and hitting your stops...then your out of them..and the following day they could bounce up again after the profit takers are out.

Are you still in INL after the retracement in sp..and the drop off in volume?  With techs form of trading I would of thought you are out at this point in time when all the signals IMO are pointing up..up and more up.  Since you trade the price action..you should be out atm..and be waiting for the next spike in volume and sp looking for a re-entry...am I right?  but why?  why miss a 5 cent increase when you know they are going to do this.  im putting myself in a situation here..but thats what I believe will happen.  Zinc prices arent stopping..cash flow will begin..no reason to sell..first shipment to head out in January..when that message comes out we will have another spike in sp and a large volume day.  Since you trade price action..you will probably jump on with the momentum.


----------



## tech/a (9 December 2006)

> Tech's technique is great for grabbing 20/30% profit




Actually I'm predominantly *a Longterm Trader.*

I have 3 longterm Portfolio's traded with 3 differents Systems I have developed.

If anyone is interested "Tech Trader" (One of them) has been live traded for 4 yrs.
Its a mechanical trading system fully disclosed and explained.Its traded on Margin and since inception the original $30K + $70K on loan is now around $380K.Its very profitable.

http://lightning.he.net/cgi-bin/suid/~reefcap/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=74


If you look at the results thread you'll notice some stocks have been held for years. Its my prefered method of trading. Takes a few hrs a week and you basically set and forget.

*I also trade short term*,it to can be very profitable,many times you can grow your investment 30-80% in a few hrs. Takes hrs of your time and you must be close to a screen.



> I highly doubt each trade is profitable..




Wins/loss rate is around 40% wins 60% losses---havent worked it out lately.
R/R ratio is about 4.5:1


*Both* methods are vastly different in approach and application.
Both can be very profitable.Regardless of wether your a Fundamental OR Technical in trading approach.
For anyone to say that one is better than the other,hasnt done their homework. 

Both Nizar and Chris have great points in the discussion.


----------



## juddy (9 December 2006)

Whilst I can certainly see the merits of these posts discussing trading time-frames, methods etc, I don't believe they belong on this thread. Cheers


----------



## tech/a (9 December 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Whilst I can certainly see the merits of these posts discussing trading time-frames, methods etc, I don't believe they belong on this thread. Cheers




True my apologies INL from here.


----------



## jtb (9 December 2006)

Juddy (or anyone),

Can you advise the meaning behind the INL logo??
The explanation hyperlink on their website doesn't seem to load.

Cheers


----------



## imajica (10 December 2006)

recent photo of Intec's bulk zinc concentrate storage facility


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 December 2006)

Nice orange helmets, looks like the boss's get the white ones, there's less of them.


----------



## imajica (10 December 2006)

they must have some colour coded hierarchical system - like the belts used in karate!


----------



## juddy (10 December 2006)

jtb said:
			
		

> Juddy (or anyone),
> 
> Can you advise the meaning behind the INL logo??
> The explanation hyperlink on their website doesn't seem to load.
> ...




Hi Jtb,

They are the greek symbols for the five elements of Zn, Au, Ag, Cu, and Pb which Intec has developed individual extraction processes for. There was a nice little flash animation on their new site a while back explaining it, but I think they have temporarily dismantled it as some people were having trouble connecting to the site.

cheers


----------



## juddy (10 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> they must have some colour coded hierarchical system - like the belts used in karate!




Intec = orange, Polymetals = white.

sounds good to me


----------



## jtb (10 December 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Hi Jtb,
> 
> They are the greek symbols for the five elements of Zn, Au, Ag, Cu, and Pb which Intec has developed individual extraction processes for. There was a nice little flash animation on their new site a while back explaining it, but I think they have temporarily dismantled it as some people were having trouble connecting to the site.
> 
> cheers




Ta mate, dare I say it .........it was all greek to me


----------



## imajica (11 December 2006)

The first truck load of bulk zinc concentrate leaving site to be transported Burnie Port


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

where do you get all these pics mate? you seem to be up on intecs business, just wondering if you know about the metal process. Could it be used at any mine or is there a criteria or something which dictates where its possible to use


----------



## chris1983 (11 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> where do you get all these pics mate? you seem to be up on intecs business, just wondering if you know about the metal process. Could it be used at any mine or is there a criteria or something which dictates where its possible to use




http://www.intec.com.au/?/Multimedia_Gallery/Photo_Gallery


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2006)

Vol way off, all the excitement gone after the ann of zn production......I think this could come off a little before the next significant ann in regard to the FS being done on the Burnie Demo Plant, due in Jan. Maybe. Zn price to give upside in the mean time I suppose, or ann of who is going to be providing future product to be milled at Hellyer. They said in their last ann their were 2 'interested parties'. That should come out soon too I suppose. 

Some very short term support at $0.275/28. MACD turning, starting to converge just slightly.....


----------



## tech/a (11 December 2006)

Got out at 28.5 not moving enough for this black duck.


----------



## imajica (11 December 2006)

Huge zinc mine - landslide - worth a read


Debris removing from Anguran mine takes 5 yrs  

Saturday, December 09, 2006 -  ©2005 IranMania.com 

LONDON, December 9 (IranMania) - Removal of the debris of the landslide in Anguran zinc mine will lead to the closure of the nation’s largest zinc mine for up to four or five years, an expert said, MNA reported. 

The landslide in Anguran zinc mine has faced the largest zinc mine project in the whole Middle East with the threat of shutting down for a period of between four and five years, the official said on condition of anonymity. He added that, however, the mine developers maintain that the mine is not facing a serious threat. 

Removing the debris from the mine by a private sector contractor could be carried out simultaneously in four fronts. This would result in the completion of the job in 10 to 15 months, the Persian service of ISNA news agency quoted the official as saying on Friday. 

However, he added, since the project has been offered to a state contractor, completion of the job is expected to take about five years. 

Development operations on the nation’s largest zinc mine has been scheduled to kick off in Zanjan, 300 km west of Tehran, in December. The project is expected to become operational in three years, managing director of Iran Zinc Mines Development Company (IZMDC) had earlier said.  

If fully operational, production from Anguran zinc mine would hit 280,000 tons per annum.


----------



## imajica (11 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Got out at 28.5 not moving enough for this black duck.




geez that was quick! the fundamentals are solid, this one will only get better and better and the story unfolds - seems that many people in this forum have A.D.D. - if a stock doesn't move in five seconds they sell it!  strange strategy - I guess it makes e-trade wealthy!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

Yeah i sold out on a few other stocks with small gains and bought into INL pretty heavily all i need now is an announcement before xmas : 

Weren't they looking at something with Bass metals soon?


----------



## tech/a (11 December 2006)

Depends on timeframes.
In the case of short term trading and in my case I want my $$$s working for me.

I had 3 positions this morning EVE,INL and MLS.
At open I sold EVE and bought more MLS.

Ive liquidated INL in preparation for another trade.
If I had a longterm view on INL and wished to hold then thats where i would be.

Nothing wrong with those who hold that veiw,they may well do very well.
While I MAY miss any positive price action chances are I will be somewhere else getting my share.


----------



## juddy (11 December 2006)

and it appears to be the correct move atm T/A.


----------



## marklar (11 December 2006)

Am considering topping up if it pushes below 28.

m.


----------



## stockmaster (11 December 2006)

I fink, the heat is off, it will take prob another half to one month, may get below 25c inshort term.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

Whats your guess at next target price sat one month then 6 months?

Mines 40c and the 60c respectively


----------



## imajica (11 December 2006)

on what logic do you base your predictions?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

Not much actually

I haven't calculated anything like its resources vs price etc, i guess i base it mostly on a guess that they will probably expand operations medium to long term and small gain in the next month on upcoming positive news and maybe some more interest in the stock.

please if you have a more informed opinion let me know


----------



## stockmaster (11 December 2006)

my prediction is everything goes well, base on the chart is 40-50 by mid to end of jan, and may even extend to a high of $1+ in the near future! But in short term very hard to rise, i fink the best time to buy is when the price passes the 30c barrier!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

Lets hope you're right.

I would really like to hear some news of Intec expanding its businesses soon.


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Vol way off, all the excitement gone after the ann of zn production......I think this could come off a little before the next significant ann in regard to the FS being done on the Burnie Demo Plant, due in Jan. Maybe. Zn price to give upside in the mean time I suppose, or ann of who is going to be providing future product to be milled at Hellyer. They said in their last ann their were 2 'interested parties'. That should come out soon too I suppose.



I'm tipping Zinifex are one of the interested parties and how about the chance that they may buy them out along with BSM to increase their reserves. Great fit. They have ann today that they are on the look out all over the place.


----------



## Broadside (12 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'm tipping Zinifex are one of the interested parties and how about the chance that they may buy them out along with BSM to increase their reserves. Great fit. They have ann today that they are on the look out all over the place.




RIO indirectly is already on the share register as is AGS....I wouldn't like to see a takeover in the next 3 years as I doubt full value will be realised in that time for shareholders....50 cent offer tomorrow for example would be nice short term but would be a travesty given its long term potential....eg MIM was taken for a song because the institutions were completely myopic, if it were still listed today I dare say the market cap would be 5 times the price Xstrata paid.


----------



## imajica (12 December 2006)

I think people are forgetting that Intec is now a PRODUCER!

as the market chases this weeks 'big discovery' that has very little chance of any financial return for years (if ever) Intec will be collecting revenue from their zinc concentrate as early as January.

bank on something that is solid and concrete and has room for growth and expansion - INL is every intstos dream - solid growth story  - a story that has barely begun


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

Every run has some weakness, INL just needs the slack to get taken up  , but it isn't ATM.


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

No point in guessing or hoping for an announcement.

When the stock is being supported then it will be clearly seen in price.
*Thats when you get on board.*
Concern of missing the boat over time will be in signigicant in an appreciable rise.

Take ZFX.
I remember clearly having the same arguement with "chicken" over ZFX.
He was hell bent on $4 as a target and price varied between 2.50 and 3.30 at the time. Maybe INL isnt a ZFX but the illustration is there.
Oh I got on ZFX for my longterm Portfolio after $4 but I'm not that un happy!!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 December 2006)

TA, please tell me if i'm wrong

but that stratagy seems fine for day trading when you have alot of capital to work with and small margins mean big bucks. but when your investing what could be considered small amounts it can all be quickly eaten away by trying to jump on shares as they start to go up.

I know a few people that have done that to find they bought at what looked like the beginning of a run then the SP retracts rapidly and they are stuck either holding a share that doesn't move for ages or sell at a loss.

Isn't guessing or hoping a spec company will make a good announcement the whole point of it been speculative and potentially very lucrative?

I wouldn't say i was hoping or guessing for an ann with INL. I'm sure there will be a good ann, maybe in a week maybe in 3 months. But it will happen.


----------



## toc_bat (13 December 2006)

i like INL

but i obviously should have traded it, bought at 23c shouldv sold at 29 or 31c, and bought back now maybe, or even lower, its gonna come back to that 23 soon, so that gap is looking likely to get filled, will i ever get the hang of this profession?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 December 2006)

Back to 23c is a big call, this stock is a strange one. It has big volumes and sits there doing happy laps around 26c.


----------



## toc_bat (13 December 2006)

its just my natural pessimism coming thru there, i was real proud i finally got a trade rigth when this was on 31c, shouldve sold and bought back now,


----------



## marklar (13 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> back to 23 is a big call, this stock is a strange one. It has big volumes and sit there doing happy laps around 26c



Hopefully just a bit of short-term instability as the big players push the price around to take profits quickly.  I've topped up in anticipation of the next big announcement being able to break us through 30c again and into blue sky...

m.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 December 2006)

Actually i probably should have done the same thing, we both would have had some good profits and then bought back in  : 

I'm only new to this to had a couple minor burns   

I'm just scared that i sell and the thing will go nuts before i can buy back in cheaper


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> TA, please tell me if i'm wrong
> 
> but that stratagy seems fine for day trading when you have alot of capital to work with and small margins mean big bucks. but when your investing what could be considered small amounts it can all be quickly eaten away by trying to jump on shares as they start to go up.
> 
> ...




KIWI

True longterm investing is about setting and letting it do its thing.

Thats fine for me when *I'm in a profit * but if I'm sitting in a loss either long OR short term three things happen.

(1) I dont have control over my money the market has---I dont mind this if its looking after my money ie making me a profit but if its not-----

(2) My money either long OR short term is not working for me it could be better placed elsewhere.Now if Im in profit I'm happy to work through consolidation/pullback phases and give it much more room that I would in a short term trade---thats the only way you get on a great trend. To get set Im happy to be stopped out and re enter rather than wait and wait to re claim open losses before making a profit.
Remember a 25% retracement from a buy means the stock has to increase in value 50% to re claim the losses.

(3) I have no idea how low the stock will go and if it will *EVER* bring a profit. I'd like it to and my analysis tells me it should---but if its off then the market says different.---It may be permanent.
If I have a position which is profitable from GO then I have the luxury of not having to go to the bank account to back my call. Sure I'm placing un realised profit at risk but thats not as painful as reaching into the pocket.
There is a great deal psychological positive balance sitting in a profit during a pullback than sitting in a loss.


----------



## toc_bat (13 December 2006)

marklar said:
			
		

> Hopefully just a bit of short-term instability as the big players push the price around to take profits quickly.  I've topped up in anticipation of the next big announcement being able to break us through 30c again and into blue sky...
> 
> m.




marklar, u the inside man? so whens the next big ann?

most stocks im watching r down today so i guess today would be the worser time to sell? better time to buy?, if i had the cash


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> marklar, u the inside man? so whens the next big ann?



Jan 07 when the BDP FS is released.

They will probably ann when their first shipment leaves port too, but that won't necessarily be 'big' and is not due to the first half of Jan also.


----------



## marklar (13 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> marklar, u the inside man?



Hardly!

All I'm doing is my own research into the company as an outsider, I happen to like what I see and I think the technology is a winner.  I don't have a particular strategy, I'm still finding my feet with trading shares so this one is a good learning opportunity for me.

I'm just hopeful there will be something new to announce to keep things bubbling along and keep the investors interested.  Hopefully it's not "we're about to get gobbled up by BHP" as I'd actually like to hold this one for a while.

m.


----------



## toc_bat (13 December 2006)

funny how speculative stocks seem so much more attractive to most people, but then thats why they do, self fullfilling reallyso this one may just sit between 23-27c for a month now, eh? goodness me, im off to bed then


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 December 2006)

Totally agree TA 

I was in a couple of stocks POH and MAE, had a good initial gain on POH then bought in more . price went down and i was sitting there about even with money tied up in a stock thatss going nothwhere for a while. I sold them all off.

Now im having the same prob with MAE its had some big spikes but then retracted and is going sideways. If another spike comes along ill prob sell up.

It's definitly a better feeling sitting on a stock with an upward trend


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> funny how speculative stocks seem so much more attractive to most people, but then thats why they do, self fullfilling reallyso this one may just sit between 23-27c for a month now, eh? goodness me, im off to bed then



Yes, you're not making a whole lotta sence there TB.   

Did you see my post on the probably anns. You have to wait till Jan, so get some rest!


----------



## toc_bat (13 December 2006)

kennas

i was just trying to be philosophical, in that when a speccie anns that we have drilled and we have some good stuff, the price goes crazy, but it could be ages before that stuff sees the light of day, but when INL says hey were in the game now, market says ho hum, i understand about the leverage with speccies so i guess it makes sense, anyway inl is surging back to opening price, so i ought to go to bed, but simon caldwell is about to spin up the vinyl on 2ser, choices, choices,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 December 2006)

Good support shown for INL today, large parcels being snapped up at weakness and buyers winning the tussle. . 
Seems that theirs fundamental support for this one and value investors are keen to hold.


----------



## imajica (13 December 2006)

looks like the bottom was hit and its turning


----------



## wizz (13 December 2006)

Between myself and a friend we now own 1% of this joint at an ave of 16c

Bought another 100k today - can't believe the sellers in the face of higher zinc prices, managements consistent track record of beating targets and the complete absense of value in the shares of the real nuggest - the technology

Either I've got it totally wrong or I'll be laughing after the Jan prod announcement

Hope it's the later cause I've run out of credit


----------



## imajica (13 December 2006)

nice one! you have made a sound investment! wish I had that kind of cash...  

ah well I'm happy with my parcel 

good luck to all holders = should be an exciting next few months


----------



## nizar (13 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say i was hoping or guessing for an ann with INL. I'm sure there will be a good ann, maybe in a week maybe in 3 months. But it will happen.




And how is it you know that this announcement will move the share price?

OK let me explain something from my experience in the markets.
Its very hard to determine what news will move the share price. I know this because i used to do plenty of fundamental research. I dont anymore.

Let me give some examples to back up my statement that its very hard to determine what news will move the share price.

Sometimes a positive broker report makes a share price go through the roof eg. Hargreave Hale on OMC made it go from 40c to 90c in a month. Other times the share price reverses on positive broker reports. eg. How many $32-38 broker price targets are there on BHP?

Other times a company merely does a name change to uranium and the share price triples in one day eg. URA. Other times a company actually announces a JORC resource estimate and the share price does nothing. eg. EVE. Other times just speculation of a JORC and we have a rocket eg. AGS.

Sometimes a company announces record profits, and the share price actually drops eg. BHP.

So while its hard to determine which news will affect the share price, there is one thing which is clear, *we only make money when the share price goes up.*

The solution, its what tech/a said previously, *trade the price action.*


----------



## moses (13 December 2006)

INL is a neat stock, but EDE is even better! 

I have both, just wish my ratio favoured EDE which has risen 65% since I bought it (thank you Tech/A) a week or so ago.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> And how is it you know that this announcement will move the share price?
> 
> OK let me explain something from my experience in the markets.
> Its very hard to determine what news will move the share price. I know this because i used to do plenty of fundamental research. I dont anymore.
> ...




Nizar,

Trading is about price action and volume, Agreed. You seem to be immune to the fact that their are many styles of trading. The way you seem to trade is fine, but it is not with out risk and IMO in the market we are currently in, their are other definitve ways of trading that in the end substantially outperform youre method.  

Each to their own Nizar, but youre view of trading by T/A etc with 'no fundamental resarch' is about as reasonable a punt, as someone who is trading on current value as opposed to future SP returns.

INL has traders and fundy holders in it at the moment. Its SP has gone up for fundamental reasons and the traders are in their picking on the scraps (who wouldn't) and their SP will keep going up as INL deliver on the goods. Personally I think their a sound pick on weakness and that was evidenced in today's trading.


----------



## tech/a (14 December 2006)

Nothing wrong with a longterm view.
If my Elliot count is right this is a wave 4 corrective phase.
This will lead to a wave 5 above the current high followed
by a larger pattern which I wont confuse those watching with.

ANYWAY SOME TECHNICALS.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with a longterm view.
> If my Elliot count is right this is a wave 4 corrective phase.
> This will lead to a wave 5 above the current high followed
> by a larger pattern which I wont confuse those watching with.
> ...



Tech, Does EW work effectively over such a short time period? I have had the impression that it works more reliably over longer periods of analysis. The shorter the time period the less fidelity. Or, in your experience, it can be applied at all times? Cheers.


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Trading is about price action and volume, Agreed. You seem to be immune to the fact that their are many styles of trading. The way you seem to trade is fine, but it is not with out risk and IMO in the market we are currently in, their are other definitve ways of trading *that in the end substantially outperform youre method*.




And remind me again how you know this?
THis claim cannot be substantiated and as such should not be made.
I dont want to get into an argument about who makes the most money. That wasnt the point of my post. I was just sharing my experience.

But please, if there are methods that substantially outperform mine, feel free to PM me, in fact please do, im more than happy to learn methods that will earn me *substantially* more.


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> Trading is about price action and volume, Agreed. You seem to be immune to the fact that their are many styles of trading. The way you seem to trade is fine, but it is not with out risk and IMO in the market we are currently in, their are other definitve ways of trading that in the end substantially outperform youre method.
> 
> ...




Trading on current value ey?
Ah yes, that sure works, because cheap stocks never get cheaper, and expensive stocks never get more expensive!  :


----------



## stoxclimber (14 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Trading on current value ey?
> Ah yes, that sure works, because cheap stocks never get cheaper, and expensive stocks never get more expensive!  :




Your claims that one should be trading the price action is based on the assumption that one can accurately predict the price action, sufficiently so to make money. Your argument that cheap stocks get cheaper therefore one shouldn't trade fundamentals is pretty strange - as stocks with good technicals can get cheaper too..even your mentor, tech/a, has professed to a 60% loss record (from memory). Just because the winnings outweigh the losses doesn't defeat that argument. 

IF one can accurately predict price movements, then 'trading the price action' may be the way to go. However, that one can predict price movements is a controversial statement and many finance theorists would disagree with this. Technical analysis is very subjective so it is difficult to make broad sweeping statements. There are undoubtably some traders who use it successfully, and some traders who do not. 

Fundamental investing, provided your analysis of the fundamentals are correct and no unforseen circumstances arise, is guaranteed to make you money. Even if the share price depreciates you can just wait for the dividends - although one may expect that eventually the firm would be taken over etc. and you wouldn't have to wait that long.

Trading price action is not guaranteed to make you money.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2006)

Damn, I just got all excitied because someone had written something new on INL, but alas.....


----------



## stoxclimber (14 December 2006)

Sorry kennas, but nothing much to talk about atm re INL=)


----------



## imajica (14 December 2006)

anytime we get a bit of momentum on the buy side a seller dumps more than half a million shares - spooking the market - lemmings soon follow and then its hard to build that momentum again


----------



## tech/a (14 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Tech, Does EW work effectively over such a short time period? I have had the impression that it works more reliably over longer periods of analysis. The shorter the time period the less fidelity. Or, in your experience, it can be applied at all times? Cheers.




Funnily enough I asked Radge the very same question only yesterday.

His view is similar to mine in that very small timeframes IE tick or up to 5 min charts tend to be harder to work with. I put it down to noise (Meaning general movement from short based support resistance levels which tend to have less impact than those in longer timeframes.).

Steidlmayer prefers 30 min and I believe 15 min charts to produce Market
Profile. I suspect that these timeframes would be more reliable. as time goes by I'll trial a few counts and see if they are obvious.


----------



## constable (14 December 2006)

Can someone tell me have "they" finished capping this stock yet ? lol The big boys should be snapping this up any second now!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> And remind me again how you know this?
> THis claim cannot be substantiated and as such should not be made.
> I dont want to get into an argument about who makes the most money. That wasnt the point of my post. I was just sharing my experience.
> 
> But please, if there are methods that substantially outperform mine, feel free to PM me, in fact please do, im more than happy to learn methods that will earn me *substantially* more.




Not interested in an argument either Niz. I like INL's fundy's but am only interested in trading it on price action, that could basically some up all the stocks I trade and retrade.

I certainly am not a proponent of 'Blue Sky' like you!, without even a reason why the bugger got to blue sky in the first place and then jumping on the bandwagon  

But as Mum always said 'eat a bit of everything in moderation' and thats probably relevant to trading their are lots of methods, not just one right one as you seem to spout.

You'd do well at a house auction (fiddled by realtors), lots of bidding action with massive price increase, "I gotta get on the boat", pity youre the only real bidder thats purchasing an overpriced fibro shack.

Hope you keep on doing well in the market Niz, I really do!, but don't right off people because they don't trade your way. 

And finally I have no idea what youre returns are and that was not the point of my post.


----------



## hitmanlam (14 December 2006)

hmmm. I'm sorta abit of both when it comes to trading.  Around 50% of portfolio is in medium term stocks eg. AGM & INL etc and the other 50% is purely TA and chasing stocks eg MLS etc.

It's all about risk return for me.  I'm expecting these stock to go up in the next couple of months.  (I'm not going to put a price on it).  If you had a huge margin loan, these are the kinda stock you want to go on.  Good return, relatively low risk.

I do believe that TA does bring better returns.  (imo)  But with higher risk. In the end, you have to find that balance.  There are some stock you hold for months and there are some stocks you hold for hours.  Which way is better?  None. Cause your comparing apples & oranges.  Different goals with different risk criteria.

We are in a 4 year bull market right now.  Stocks are breaking out everywhere!  Returns are great.  But there will be a time when protecting your capital is key.

In the end, it comes down to portfolio management.  Both ways are right and more importantly, both ways make money......


----------



## ALFguy (15 December 2006)

Hello? Anybody out there?

We're back at 27c.... small run, may not last.


----------



## imajica (15 December 2006)

a couple of chomps of 1 million each - we should see a close in the high 20's today


----------



## hitmanlam (18 December 2006)

Looking good now.  Support building for the stock.  Will need to first break the 27c mark & then the 30c mark.  Will break out if it passes 30c.


----------



## imajica (18 December 2006)

share price looking solid, hope the flurry of smaller investors jumping ship doesn't materialise - predictable and lame


----------



## imajica (18 December 2006)

the dump! right on time - pathetic - this stock is medium/long term gold - hold onto it folks


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

What are you talking about Imajica?


----------



## Moneybags (18 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> What are you talking about Imajica?




kennas,

Imajica is referring to the constant profit taking that this stock is experiencing. Just as the share price starts to climb large share dumps occur bringing the price back down. There has been talk of manipulation over at HC but I still can't get my head around that one.

MB


----------



## nizar (18 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> the dump! right on time - pathetic - this stock is medium/long term gold - hold onto it folks




Nice ramp bro. Do you know a guy named Chicken?


----------



## wizz (19 December 2006)

Intec 06 Dec, 2006
Coming of Age!
Buy up to 31 cents

Intec has developed an innovative chloride-bromide leach process which can extract metals such as zinc, lead and copper from a variety of products that traditionally cannot be process by normal base metal smelting and refining. It has progressively developed this technology over many years but without being able to fully commercialise the process.

“Intec is now earning a cash flow out of its Polymetals joint venture which is retreating the zinc rich Hellyer tailings. Meanwhile, an increasing supply of EAF dusts containing secondary zinc is providing an impetus to accelerate development of a 10ktpa zinc Intec process plant, also to be based at the Hellyer mine site.”

In January 2004 the company purchased the Hellyer mine and treatment plant, located in northwest Tasmania. This was formerly operated by Aberfoyle/Western Metals and comprises a mine with exhausted underground reserves, a zinc/lead concentrator on care and maintenance, buildings and site infrastructure, and a 55 hectare tailings dam containing more than significant zinc, lead, silver, copper and gold grades which reflect tailings losses in the initial processing. The mine site is outlined on the following plan:
However, there have been two key factors which have changed the outlook for the company. 

These are:
• In a 50:50 joint venture, Polymetals has commenced retreating the Hellyer tailings project though the existing processing plant (with some modifications). This is providing Intec with its first ever cash flow and transforms the company to become self funding.
• In the restructuring of Pasminco/Zinifex, the Cockle Creek zinc smelter near Newcastle was closed. This was an Imperial Smelting Furnace which used to process waste materials including Electric Arc Furnace dusts (EAF) which have a 27% zinc content from the processing of galvanised steel. These EAF dusts are an environmental nightmare and require treatment. Given the closure of Cockle Creek, Intec is well positioned to process these EAF dusts with its Intec leach process.

While the Hellyer tailings re-treatment will provide a handy cash flow and has justified the recent share price increases, the main game is the development of the Intec processing plant on the Hellyer mine site capable of producing 10ktpa of zinc (either as metal or as zinc oxide). This plant is expected to cost in the $30 – $50m range and construction is expected over an 18 month period with first production late 2008. It is also expected to be funded from cash flow and some debt.

This plant will process the EAF dusts described earlier, as well as other zinc materials including the recently acquired zinc rich slag from old lead smelting operations near Zeehan, also in Tasmania. This is estimated to contain 460,000t @ 13.6% Zn for 62,000t zinc metal, as well as lead and silver credits.

However, if the company can establish an adequate supply of zinc (Australia’s total production of EAF dusts is 25 – 30ktpa or 8,000tpa of zinc metal), it will seek to increase the capacity of its plant to 40ktpa. The attraction of EAF dusts is that the zinc essentially comes ‘for free’ as steel mills often pay for someone to take the material away. Both OneSteel and Smorgons have Electric Arc Furnaces in Australia while the company is also considering opportunities to import EAF dusts given total global production is around 6 million tonnes pa.

Hellyer Tailings Retreatment
Late last week, Intec announced that commercial zinc production had commenced at Hellyer as part of the re-processing of tailings under the Polymetals/Intec 50:50 joint venture. It reports that the tailings dredge, grinding mill and flotation circuits are now operating at 80% of the capacity planned in the 65,000 tonnes per annum ‘base-case’ projections, and this output is improving daily.

The dredge is collecting 130 tonnes per hour of tailings which translates to 1.5Mt pa of tailings grading 2.2% Zn from an 11Mt resource. This slurry is then transported to shore tanks for temporary storage, prior to being pumped over 2.5 km to the Hellyer Mill. The process involves regrinding the tailings slurry to 20 microns before flotation.

The bulk concentrate grades 41% zinc, 10% lead and 200g/t silver, and the joint venture has two offtake agreements with Chinese smelters totalling over two thirds of the 65,000 tonnes per annum bulk zinc concentrate ‘base case’ production. The joint venture also reports that strong demand has been received for the remaining 20,000 tonnes per annum of expected non-committed ‘base-case’ production.

The company reports that at current metal prices, US$/A$ exchange rate, and ‘base case’ throughput, the total project is forecast to generate annual revenue of A$128m, and an EBITDA of $70.5m with Intec’s share at $35m. Based on our enterprise value calculation below, this leaves Intec on a 5 times cash flow multiple million which we believe represents ‘fair value’. However, the joint venture is now looking at the opportunity for expanding production to 2Mtpa which could theoretically increase cash flow by 33% at modest additional capex.

1.5Mtpa Base Case Returns for Intec’s Share
Source: Company
Intec Process

Intec likes to claim that it is the world’s leader in chloride hydrometallurgy. The Intec Process operates in the chloride medium to recover base and precious metals from ores, concentrates and residues including EAF dusts and other zinc-bearing residues. This recovery includes substantial environmental and economic benefits; for example no roasting of material and associated emissions while the company argues that every tonne of zinc that is recycled saves at least ten tonnes of fresh ore that needs to be mined. For detailed review of the leach process, Members are referred to the company’s website at intec.com.au.

In 2005 the company constructed a Demonstration Plant in Burnie, Tasmania to test Intec Zinc Process at higher throughputs than its earlier smaller scale demonstration plants. The demonstration plant program was successfully completed in August, 2006 after nearly 12 months of continuous operations and has achieved 9 weeks of ‘steady state’ operation.

This has led the company to embark on the Intec Hellyer Metals Demonstration Plant which would operate at a production rate of 10ktpa of zinc ‘units’ (saleable units as either metal or zinc oxide). While capex and operating costs are continually being refined, as mentioned, we expect that capex to be in the $30 – 50m range and operating costs to be low to mid quartile.

Stock Resource Recommendation
While the Intec share price has moved up in recent weeks, we have been keen to ensure that the project has been ‘derisked’ before considering investing in Intec. Discussions with management indicate that Polymetals are good operators and that the joint venture will generate strong cash flows for both companies. With this cash flow justifying the current share price, we are comfortable at recommending investment in Intec for the medium term development of its Intec process on a commercial scale. We believe that with mounting EAF dusts around the world, the company will quickly expand a 10ktpa plant to 40ktpa. Nevetheless, a 10ktpa plant is likely to generate revenues in the order of A$40m pa on a US$1.50/lb zinc price and A$/US$ = 0.75 exchange rate.

Hence, Stock Resource recommends Intec as a Buy up to 31 cents for all Members.

Capital Structure & Funding
At a 31 cents share price, we estimate that Intec’s enterprise value is $183m. This includes a value of $3.7m for its 18.5% interest in Bass Metals (ASX code: BSM).

Market Valuation Issued Shares (m) Share Price (cents) Market Cap (A$m) 
Fully paid shares 555.5 $0.31 $172.2 
Options 92.8 $0.31 $28.8 
Cash from options $11.1 
Diluted Market Cap $189.8 
Listed investments $3.7 
Cash $2.8 
Enterprise value $183.4 
The company has an undrawn working capital facility of $2.5m.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (19 December 2006)

Check out the ann BSM just made

I quote
"An MOU detailing terms for an ore sales contract to the operators of the Hellyer concentrator is close to being finalised"

guess who the operators are


----------



## Moneybags (19 December 2006)

Gotta be quick 'round here. I was just about to post KK when I saw yours.

Anyway.......some good news on the horizon.  

MB


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Check out the ann BSM just made
> 
> I quote
> "An MOU detailing terms for an ore sales contract to the operators of the Hellyer concentrator is close to being finalised"
> ...



Yeah, but I think the market has factored this in. These companys have a very close relationship. The interesting thing will be the 2 parties who have been negotiating with INL over firther ore to be processed at Hellyer. I'm guessing one might be Zinifex. Maybe. They do all their smelting in Hobart near the Rosebery Mine, so maybe not...Maybe ZFX will buy BSM and INL will be taken by ZFXs merger partner - Umicore. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## toc_bat (19 December 2006)

come INL u can do it, i know u can, ive seen u do it b4, u know what your trouble is?, u think uve got a heart this big, but really its THIS BIG!!!

INL INL INL ..... gimme an I! .... oh come on, am i the only one? an i, I I I!!

ah bugger it every man and his dog is chasin speccies, its time the mining bubble burst and only serious people like me and INL were left standing.


----------



## Caliente (19 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> come INL u can do it, i know u can, ive seen u do it b4, u know what your trouble is?, u think uve got a heart this big, but really its THIS BIG!!!
> 
> INL INL INL ..... gimme an I! .... oh come on, am i the only one? an i, I I I!!
> 
> ah bugger it every man and his dog is chasin speccies, its time the mining bubble burst and only serious people like me and INL were left standing.




Looks like you need a holiday THIS BIG


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (19 December 2006)

Well TB

Tell us how you really feel :


----------



## imajica (20 December 2006)

has been condolidating at these levels for a few days now - will push higher with the announcement of the first payment recieived  for their initial shipment - this will remind the market that they are a producer now!


----------



## powerkoala (20 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> has been condolidating at these levels for a few days now - will push higher with the announcement of the first payment recieived  for their initial shipment - this will remind the market that they are a producer now!




any idea when the next announcement will be?
looks like the SP range is around 24.5c - 26.5c ... have to break through resistance 27c before it goes wild again...


----------



## nizar (20 December 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> any idea when the next announcement will be?




Let me answer for him: NO


----------



## imajica (20 December 2006)

payment is supposed to be received for the first shipment of zinc concentrate in early to mid January


----------



## moses (22 December 2006)

Some increased activity in INL today...BSM up 8% on ann re. letter of intent re. INL/Hellyer etal. Fingers crossed that someone will be smart enough to push INL up a few more % for Xmas.

In other words...now might be an opportunity to buy before BSM's ann flows through to INL. DYOR.


----------



## powerkoala (22 December 2006)

it's still hard to break 27c resistance
maybe after long break holiday.. 
ppl will realize that INL is already making $$$.
oh well... just wait and see


----------



## imajica (22 December 2006)

the new year generally breathes new life into the market - Jan/Feb will be good for INL


----------



## Brissydave (23 December 2006)

If my last christmas is anything to go by .... lots of people will be escaping the kids and TV, into cyberspace and researching stocks they hear about at those dreaded chrissy parties. 

The INL's of the market that have a near guaranteed upside ... but little exposure to the general public, will now be winning fans ... let's hope so anyway ... 

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## pete152 (23 December 2006)

I certainly hope so, brissydave.
And what a good name you have!
Cheers,
Peter
Brisbane


----------



## toc_bat (28 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Looks like you need a holiday THIS BIG




Yeh i know, but i was just trying to be silly, actually the heart comment was one that was once told me by my swimming coach when i was about 12 or 13, my parents forced me into squad swimming, the swim centre had really huge hopes for me as i was apparently a natural talent, i used to do well in school carnivals against guys who ended up reping for Australia later on, but basically i wasnt interested so i didnt try, BIT LIKE INL !!!!!!!!!!!!

And if it doesnt do anything soon i'll sell it and thats when it'll go up, as so far that has happened to every one of my buys!!!! so im open to bribes to sell INL as its been confirmed i am the stock curse, get me out and it'll race forth into blue sky, in fact way beyond the stratosphere, PM me for my bank details, direct deposits are just fine.

cyas all later


----------



## Caliente (28 December 2006)

hehehe toc_bat. Interesting explanation there!

As far as jumping ship, heres my take. 
After sometime trading, I have realised one important thing. 

Never marry a stock. She'll take the house and the kids, and you're left with your pants down.

If after you dyor; you find an opportunity that looks better than what you have now, sell and create a new position. The only thing that should change this consideration is tax issues.

Disclosure : hold. I am convinced of the 12 month opportunity that INL presents.


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Never marry a stock. She'll take the house and the kids, and you're left with your pants down.




Sounds like your back on the single scene again...????  : 

You could always swing...   Into Bonds and Warrants...????


----------



## imajica (29 December 2006)

strong buying today - January will be good for INL holders


----------



## jtb (29 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> strong buying today - January will be good for INL holders




I hope so I can't afford to buy any more


----------



## gresim25 (29 December 2006)

oh my goodness... look at the buying side of market depth....

push! goddammit


----------



## gresim25 (29 December 2006)

buy side - i was waiting for this....now RUNNN b**** 

21	2,025,114	 	0.260
19	1,001,538	 	0.255
26	1,023,672	 	0.250
14	1,000,900	 	0.245


----------



## ALFguy (29 December 2006)

Volume increasing and some big buys going in today.

Also some huge dumps   

Looking much stronger now, glad I accumulated more.


----------



## gresim25 (29 December 2006)

omg where is it vanishing...so many buyers and the price didn't change a bit...the buy orders just got swallowed??? manipulation?


----------



## ALFguy (29 December 2006)

Yeah, 1mill buy at 26 gave it a push but was then pulled.
Been happening quite a bit lately.


----------



## Georgeb (1 January 2007)

I have read a bit into INL and it looks promising for 07. Does anyone have any thoughts? Can you see a price appreciation in this?


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

INL been consolidating for a little bit now which is good to see. This is a medium to long term play for me and I was concerned traders were taking it too hard a few weeks ago. 

Off take arrangements must be ann soon, possibly this month to give more upside.

The BDP report is due this month as well. Hopefully that is better than expected and provides another push for the sp. Obviously a bad report on the plant might be a negative effect but from the preliminaries it sounds like it should be good. 

With BSM at all time high $0.40 climbing from $0.16 a few months ago (INL owns 18%) this has to be factored into the sp soon as well. I'm not sure if it is at the moment.


----------



## ALFguy (2 January 2007)

Ivanhoe Mines Ltd Group have been reducing their holding, which probably explains some of the dumping around 27c.


----------



## Moneybags (2 January 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Ivanhoe Mines Ltd Group have been reducing their holding, which probably explains some of the dumping around 27c.




Thanks Alf guy.

Any suggestions on why Ivanhoe would be reducing their holding. Obviously they are the "Capper" others were referring to earlier.

MB


----------



## kransky (2 January 2007)

maybe they have been moving cash from INL to one of the many hot U stocks..?? who knows..  

holding...


----------



## juddy (2 January 2007)

well I guess we now know what has been smacking it down every time it has poked its head up for a run.


----------



## Moneybags (2 January 2007)

juddy said:
			
		

> well I guess we now know what has been smacking it down every time it has poked its head up for a run.




Makes sense. They still hold a substantial amount of shares so I wonder if this will continue.

MB


----------



## ALFguy (3 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Thanks Alf guy.
> 
> Any suggestions on why Ivanhoe would be reducing their holding. Obviously they are the "Capper" others were referring to earlier.
> 
> MB




I guess anyone holding a stock for the long term is entitled to take a profit now and again, so probably just that.

Or maybe they know that the technology doesnt work upscaled and are selling off before a big fall     I am joking of course  : 

Will be interesting to watch the action this month and see if the dumping does indeed stop.


----------



## youngneil (3 January 2007)

someone mentioned that



> US financial year works on a calender year basis meaning that their financial year concludes on the 31.12




so based on that imho this selloff will not continue.

this also explains why the SP was "smacked down" everytime it popped up i.e. ivanhoe were in a hurry to sell before the end of year, for financial purposes.

ivanhoe probably needed the money to find their JV with RIO (sourced from other opinions on other threads)   

however the big question is whose laps did these shares fall on? if it is the traders then we are in for a bit more of range trading, at least till next positive ann.

regards

youngneil


----------



## juddy (3 January 2007)

There was very little movement in the sell depth today, which was quite unusual for INL. The last few weeks have been characterised by a constantly fluctuating sell depth.


----------



## constable (3 January 2007)

youngneil said:
			
		

> someone mentioned that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apart from the hump at .275 sell side looks particularly thin up against the last 3 weeks. Suggesting that there has been a lot of accumulation.

Is it that simple that now the sell off has been completed by ivanhoe (presuming its completed), the sp should power on? 

I know Ive been in and out of this over the last couple of weeks waiting for the rebound but its continually failed to materialise.
Anyrate bought in at the close last nite to give it another go!


----------



## Brissydave (3 January 2007)

Hi

Poster on another forum contacted Ivanhoe to ask about the sell off .... here is their respone



> ....As part of our agreement with Rio Tinto, Ivanhoe announced that it would be divesting of its non-core assets.
> 
> We very much like Intec, its management and its prospects. However, our company's core assets are its copper, gold and coal projects in Mongolia....




So maybe more selling off to come ... that is OK, the market has had no real trouble absorbing the recent sell off .... and I grabbed more shares ... thank you Ivanhoe. Or maybe Ivanhoe will sell the balance off to institutional buyers after the first cheque comes in, or maybe the selling will just continue as is .... and I'll be able to buy some more (next week).

Also consider that Ivanhoe do not need to hold INL, as they already have the "rights" to the technology for their Mongolian Project .... 

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## constable (3 January 2007)

Brissydave said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Poster on another forum contacted Ivanhoe to ask about the sell off .... here is their respone
> 
> ...



All make sense Dave. Looking at the open today I would say the selloff continues!


----------



## marklar (3 January 2007)

Ivanhoe still seem to hold some 39million shares (or they did late december) so we can expect another couple of weeks of them dumping at 27c?

m.


----------



## toc_bat (3 January 2007)

another battering,

its taking,

my inl,


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> another battering,
> 
> its taking,
> 
> my inl,



Down 1.85% a battering   

Can't you remember May 06 TB? I think I lost 30% in a few days. 

I would class it as consolidation at this stage. With Ivanhoe jumping ship we can gain heart in the fact that there are plenty of buyers picking up their stock. I'm not sure what that really means at this stage, but I wouldn't be worried until it went under $0.25, and then I would panick under $0.20. Depends on where you bought it I suppose. 

(holding)


----------



## toc_bat (4 January 2007)

kennas i was just trying to write some minimalist poetry there.

i got it at 23c

i am not too worried yet.


----------



## ALFguy (4 January 2007)

Anyone been watching movement on this today?
Any dumping?
From what i can see, no 1mil orders hanging around.
I'm not able to use my trading software for a few days so out on a limb.

Spent the time reading through this thread and past announcements. Still think there's way more upside than down with this company. Anticipated announcements this month may drive the sp up short term...imo.


----------



## zombie_ninja (4 January 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Anyone been watching movement on this today?
> Any dumping?
> From what i can see, no 1mil orders hanging around.
> I'm not able to use my trading software for a few days so out on a limb.
> ...





I have just attached the Course of Sale and Its current Market Depth.


----------



## marklar (4 January 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Anyone been watching movement on this today?
> Any dumping?
> From what i can see, no 1mil orders hanging around.
> I'm not able to use my trading software for a few days so out on a limb.



Everything I'm watching is down today, including INL.

m.


----------



## ALFguy (4 January 2007)

zombie_ninja said:
			
		

> I have just attached the Course of Sale and Its current Market Depth.




Thanks Zombie, much appreciated.


----------



## zombie_ninja (4 January 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Thanks Zombie, much appreciated.




No worries.


----------



## ALFguy (4 January 2007)

Someone dumped $140k shortly after open, than another $240k!

Wonder who that could be


----------



## wizz (4 January 2007)

From another site I understand that Ivanhoe agreed to sell all non core asetts when RIO came on Board. They are understandably being asked to concentrate on Mongolia.

Still about 39m shares to unload but compared to total trade in Dec this isn't driving the market alone.

Great buying at the moment in my view and only needs 1 good ann to fire up again.


----------



## hitmanlam (4 January 2007)

Its amazing to believe that a stock like this with great fundamentals is dropping in price.  I think it is safe to say that the price is being manipulated right now with a price cap of 27c.  Long term, this is a winner.  Short term, you will need patience......


----------



## marklar (5 January 2007)

Anyone got a recent chart on INL?  

m.

(I'm off to look for a T/A book after the market closes today, I don't like being a leech like this)


----------



## Bullion (5 January 2007)

For once I got out of a stock before it went down... Pity, I thought INL would hold a bit better. Will get back in soon I think though...


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

marklar said:
			
		

> Anyone got a recent chart on INL?
> 
> m.
> 
> (I'm off to look for a T/A book after the market closes today, I don't like being a leech like this)



It was starting to head back up but the last 2 days have changed the profile. Wouldn't like it to drop below $0.25. MACD heading down..............

Nothing has changed except general market sentiment the last 2 days. Some profit taking probably.


----------



## marklar (5 January 2007)

Thank you kennas, much appreciated!

m.


----------



## ALFguy (5 January 2007)

24c! what the?

Could drop further by the looks of it.


----------



## powerkoala (5 January 2007)

for a really potential company ...
but market don't care about this...
24c..  .. ouch


----------



## ALFguy (5 January 2007)

Actually, the sell stack is quite thin from 24c up to 27c. Wouldn't take much buying to bring it back up.

That said, it's below 25c, which looked like support


----------



## bigt (5 January 2007)

Support at 22.5-23?? Not a chart expert...hold on to these folks, it will be a very good year for INL. Very tempted to average down.


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> Support at 22.5-23?? Not a chart expert...hold on to these folks, it will be a very good year for INL. Very tempted to average down.



Next support is at $0.20 bigt. I will probably be topping up then if it gets there, but my average entry is around $0.17 ish....


----------



## constable (5 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> It was starting to head back up but the last 2 days have changed the profile. Wouldn't like it to drop below $0.25. MACD heading down..............
> 
> Nothing has changed except general market sentiment the last 2 days. Some profit taking probably.



Ivanhoe has changed everything , they've still got 39mill shares to unload and consequently it puts a bit of a dampner on all the real buyers and spooked the day traders.


----------



## Novski (5 January 2007)

Ascending support line passes through at around 24c at the moment, so this  is one support.

The next is what bigt mentioned - around 23c provided by the price gap.

Then we go down to 20ish which was the consolidation after the main breakout.


----------



## imajica (7 January 2007)

apparently first shipment of bulk zinc concentrate will arrive at Burnie port on Tuesday - doubt that INL will go into trading halt - but a price sensitive announcement should give the share price a lift


----------



## Moneybags (7 January 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> apparently first shipment of bulk zinc concentrate will arrive at Burnie port on Tuesday - doubt that INL will go into trading halt - but a price sensitive announcement should give the share price a lift




How on Earth do you know this?

MB


----------



## Moneybags (7 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> How on Earth do you know this?
> 
> MB




Ok.......HC strikes again. Talk also of ship heading to Geelong   .

MB


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Ok.......HC strikes again. Talk also of ship heading to Geelong   .
> 
> MB



LOL. I doubt this one will be price sensitive, but on the other hand, tha ASX is being very careful with anns atm, so maybe so. Imagine if BHP or RIO announced every load of zinc or copper or **** they loaded onto a boat...Let's get some perspective, please. 

Personally, of course I hope that the stock goes up 10% but it really shouldn't. 

(holding INL)


----------



## nizar (8 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Imagine if BHP or RIO announced every load of zinc or copper or **** they loaded onto a boat...Let's get some perspective, please.




LOL but yeh as first shipment it surely carries more significance than say BHP's shipment number 139,981,092!


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

> Personally, of course I hope that the stock goes up 10% but it really shouldn't.




why shouldnt it?

r u hoping it will go lower so you can buy more? or it shouldnt because all the indicators are against it?


----------



## stockmaster (8 January 2007)

I believe it shouldn't because of the current market which is against the commodity firms, but more important the graph, not very supportive.


----------



## Moneybags (8 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> LOL. I doubt this one will be price sensitive, but on the other hand, tha ASX is being very careful with anns atm, so maybe so. Imagine if BHP or RIO announced every load of zinc or copper or **** they loaded onto a boat...Let's get some perspective, please.
> 
> Personally, of course I hope that the stock goes up 10% but it really shouldn't.
> 
> (holding INL)




Kennas,

Maybe it wont be price sensitive (I never said it would be) but atm anything goes wouldn't you agree.

I'm just happy to see that things are running as planned and INL will soon have a big cheque in Bank = cashflow.

Love the comment about BHP.  

MB


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

moneybags, when is INLs cheque due?


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> why shouldnt it?
> 
> r u hoping it will go lower so you can buy more? or it shouldnt because all the indicators are against it?



TB, I just think the market is generally overracting to announcements at the moment. Any U player that anns they have a drill result with more than 50ppm is going crazy. And it's hapening across the board. I don't think this is 'normal' at all. Perhaps I'm wrong and this is standard play....Of course I don't want it to go lower. I want everything to go up just like everyone else. As I have said before on this though, if it broke through $0.25 the next line of support is $0.20 imo, although someone else was talking about the gap at about $0.23 being a level of support, but I don't fully understand that theory.


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

i know everyone is overreacting to anns, but INL havent really released any to overreact to, unless the Ivanhoe change in substantial holdig is seen as a negative ann, i dunno, 

id hate to sell out of this now, i bought in at 23c saw it go to 31c, and now may sell out at 23c a month later at the same position, hahahaaaa, 

although the minute i sell a huge ann will come out an it will recover, u watch


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

somebody just bought 100 shares at 23.5c, why do people buy these miniscule amounts? is it just some holder trying to manipulate the market? trying to raise the sp?


----------



## pete152 (8 January 2007)

toc-bat,could you please hurry up and sell!!


----------



## Moneybags (8 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> moneybags, when is INLs cheque due?




Not sure exactly but I suspect when shipment delivered to Chinese.

MB


----------



## Brissydave (8 January 2007)

apparently the Chinese will send the cheque when toc_bat sells his shares .... LOL


----------



## kransky (8 January 2007)

Brissydave said:
			
		

> apparently the Chinese will send the cheque when toc_bat sells his shares .... LOL




LOL


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

kransky said:
			
		

> LOL




lol all u want, had the finger on the button today, just didnt press it, shudv!

but id hate to make u all happy, so ill make u all suffer with me! uahahhaa


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

i remember when this ran on the 1 dec was it? and there was talk of filling the gap. and i asked - what does that mean?

well its taken almost 1.5 months but the gaps been filled! argh.

imajica, seems like u have contacts at INL cant u get em to release some pictures at least of hairy beefy blue singlet and hard hat and stubbie shorts wearing types fondling the latest zinc ingot, im thinking sexy kinda poses, u know sprawled out on the ingot - like a woman on a porsche bonnet, and kissing it, rubbing it, oiling it, lotsa guys one ingot group type action - couldnt we have something like that?


----------



## imajica (8 January 2007)

INL's annoucements are usually full of descriptive photographs - images of massive piles of zinc concentrate, trucks laden with goodies, men in hard hats looking earnest - not sure about tarts fondling ingots though!

I think people are forgetting that INL is an investors stock (ie-medium to long term) watching the share price like a paranoid hawk every day will only frustrate you as INL's trading patterns are strange and unpredictable.

Lock them away and check the price every few days or once a week even. It might re-trace further - in the long run no one will care - its fundamentals are sound, its management is top notch and its opportunity for exponential growth is mind boggling. 

The next few weeks will be c**p as Ivanhoe are selling the remainder of their stock to finance their own projects and the zinc price has been hampered a bit. Have patience, it will bounce back with a vengeance - in a market full of empty promises and spec bullsh*t - guaranteed cash flow is king!  It may not be a sexy investment but it always wins in the end!


----------



## moses (8 January 2007)

I'm out today; I was in at 16c, and will buy back in around 20c.

Brend made the point elsewhere that zinc stocks are being hammered at the moment because the fundy's are rebalancing their portfolios...

http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/2006/12/commodity-index-re-balancing-could.html

...which may have positive if transient implications for other metals (like uranium and copper).


----------



## hitmanlam (8 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> imajica, seems like u have contacts at INL cant u get em to release some pictures at least of hairy beefy blue singlet and hard hat and stubbie shorts wearing types fondling the latest zinc ingot, im thinking sexy kinda poses, u know sprawled out on the ingot - like a woman on a porsche bonnet, and kissing it, rubbing it, oiling it, lotsa guys one ingot group type action - couldnt we have something like that?




    

Good one.  INL share price will surely double if they do this!!!


----------



## vert (9 January 2007)

well the gap got filled today will this be a support base or will 0.195-0.215 be the next test, just looking at zinc price on lme and its down 4.78% so prob the later will be on the cards.


----------



## powerkoala (9 January 2007)

can someone please explain to me regarding today transactions?
seems like seller wants to keep sp at 23c by selling small parcels every 3 minutes (1213, 1214, 606)
do they have to pay more fee by doing this?


----------



## gresim25 (9 January 2007)

disgusting manipulation going on with INL. 1mil orders switching from sell side to buy side....geez. ivanhoe trying to ditch it?

p.s. not recommendable watching market depth....IMO it's better to go fishing for like a month


----------



## Novski (9 January 2007)

I think it is holding well considering everything that is happening as described above. 

The volume seems to have reached a bottom over the last week and i can see it increasing. I think next week will be good IMO - based on T/A and instinct


----------



## gresim25 (9 January 2007)

Plenty of days until next week


----------



## powerkoala (9 January 2007)

jeez.. watching tis market depth makes me want to scream...
so many unrealistic trade happen.. 
robot trade for example... 
headache now   
just wait until next ann come


----------



## kransky (9 January 2007)

if i wasnt already holding i would be loving this.. accumulation on the cheap


----------



## Porper (9 January 2007)

Just looking from an Elliot Wave / Fib retracement point of view, maybe we have another 0.015 to go down.

wave C is usually the same length as wave A, so that takes us to 0.21.

I hold so hope I am wrong.

Also highly unlikely but the ABC correction can take us back to the wave 4 low area, but as we seem to have had a extended wave 5, like I said, highly unlikely.

The good news is that wherever wave C takes us, we should have another 5 wave impulsive move up.


----------



## Moneybags (9 January 2007)

kransky said:
			
		

> if i wasnt already holding i would be loving this.. accumulation on the cheap




Dito Kransky........holding this stock is teaching me a lot very quickly.

MB


----------



## nizar (9 January 2007)

kransky said:
			
		

> if i wasnt already holding i would be loving this.. accumulation on the cheap


----------



## kransky (10 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

>




well what is going to happen to this stock once ivanhoe finish selling their stake?

only one place to go after being capped at 27c 

i am guessing the recent falls down to 23c are because people have lost patience. money sitting in INL cant do any work so they move out looking for greener pastures.

i wonder if ivanhoe have been selling this down to 23c?

if so then i may start topping up if it goes under 20c!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 January 2007)

Seems to be a build up of buyers, perhaps ready to make a small climb.

With all the previous talk of manipulation can anybody still see signs of this occuring?

I see heaps of buyers then small parcels around .23 keep getting put up to sell.


----------



## toc_bat (10 January 2007)

could it possible that 23-23.5 is a confirmed support?

expert comments welcome ...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 January 2007)

Apparently some company is selling its stake in INL equates to like 30-40 mill shares or something perhaps its them.


----------



## ALFguy (10 January 2007)

Read the thread.

Ivanhoe are offloading their holding.
Charting wise, looks like it could go a little lower but plenty of buyers appearing around 23c so who knows.

My theory is that everyone knows what Ivanhoe are doing, so buying what they sell isn't such a bad idea. The usual worry that lots of holders are selling, isn't working here.

Good company, good fundamentals and technology seems to work. Added to that, they're in the Zinc business, I see more upside than down at these prices. DYOR.


----------



## constable (10 January 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Read the thread.
> 
> Ivanhoe are offloading their holding.
> Charting wise, looks like it could go a little lower but plenty of buyers appearing around 23c so who knows.
> ...



somebody else sees plenty of upside too judging by the shoot out!
edit ... could be the start of another wave looking at the graph.


----------



## drmb (11 January 2007)

Hi Zincies 

From Bloomberg this morning "Zinc Rises in London as Investors Judge Declines Were Overdone" By Brett Foley Jan. 10 (Bloomberg) -- Zinc snapped four days of declines in London as investors judged that sales linked to changes in a commodity index left the price undervalued given a slump in inventories last year. Stockpiles of zinc gained 175 metric tons to 94,250 tons, the London Metal Exchange said in a daily report. Still, inventories have declined 55 percent in the past year as consumers withdrew the metal amid a production shortfall. 

Dow Jones & Co. began adjusting the weightings of the 19 futures in the Dow Jones-AIG Commodity index this week. The weighting of zinc, the second-best index performer last year, will be cut, leading some investors tracking the index to sell the metal. It fell 5.4 percent yesterday on the LME. 

``These large sell-offs cause price falls, which encourage the bargain hunters back in,'' said Nick Moore, a metals analyst at ABN Amro NV in London. 

Zinc for delivery in three months on the London Metal Exchange gained $135, or 3.8 percent, to $3,655 a metric ton as of 4:25 p.m. local time. A close at that price would be the biggest one-day gain since Oct. 16. Yesterday, the metal used to galvanize steel fell the most since June. 

Other metals of the LME rose. Copper increased $155, or 2.8 percent, to $5,780 a ton, and nickel gained $1,050, or 3.5 percent, to $31,300. Lead advanced $35 to $1,585 and tin jumped $350 to $10,450."

I hold and will kep holding mid to long! Time to accumulate if I had cash imho but dyor!


----------



## imajica (11 January 2007)

strong preopen with over 2 million on the bid at 24c

hopefully yesterday was the turning point


----------



## ned1 (11 January 2007)

The buy side just keeps building and building.

It will be interesting to see if the price surges at what point if at all Ivanhoe starts selling.

If there is not a big selloff around 27c, I think it will confirm that they will be doing an off market deal.


----------



## constable (11 January 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> strong preopen with over 2 million on the bid at 24c
> 
> hopefully yesterday was the turning point



The big buyer dissappeared, funny that. Anyway even though its stalled a bit now there was no big dump on open from our friends at Ivanhoe. Was just holding overnight.


----------



## wintermute (11 January 2007)

My goodness you guys can crap on!!!   I just came back to this thread after about a month, and well, I got through it, but it was a task  so just to punish you all, now I'm going to crap on  

IMO trying to work out the market depth of INL is a waste of time... Believe me (and Kennas will remember) that I spent a lot of time back 6 months or so ago thinking it was going to retrace to 8c, every time the buy side support seemed to have evaporated and sell orders started to appear at lower prices (11c and occasionally 10c) suddenly they would get snapped up.  Buyers appearing from no where. I kept waiting and eventually bought some at 13.5 (they then went back to 11c and I didn't top up)....  in the end when it retraced after the initial breakout, I got some more at 19.5.... had I just bitten the bullet and bough what I really wanted at 11c and waited I would have done quite nicely! 

what is the point of all of this??? basically I think that there are some very smart buyers out there.... they don't put in bids for 10 million (even though they may want 10 million) because then the sellers will think hmmmm I think I'll raise my price... if there appears to be no buy side support the sellers tend to get scared and drop their sell price... its all psychological warfare  

IMO INL will not make any spectacular rises like say JMS, MOX, MMB etc, and I don't want it too! all of these rockets are based on speculation about extremely vague announcements that capture the imagination of people who want to get rich quick!!! That is not INL, if you want that sort of action go elsewhere   I said earlier in the thread, INL's next major price move will likely be *IF* they make a positive announcement about the Bankable Feasibility Study for the new Burnie plant.  If the plant gets the go ahead then after that, there may be some jumps as various milestones are made building, commissioning and starting production from the plant...  after this we can look forward to licensing, consulting etc... none of this is going to happen overnight.   

ATM the price action has IMO been pretty much entirely due to the starting of production of the metal of the moment Zinc.... Zincs been copping a battering lately, so has INL's sp, have a look at ZFX's sp lately, better still have a look at the chart I have attached which plots INL's sp against (relatively) ZFX's!!! 

I've said it before and I'll say it again.... INL's future is IMO with the Intec process.  the sale of zinc (through the polymetals JV) is just a (very clever on INL's part) means to an end... it will provide cash flow, reducing the need for cap raisings and debt, that would have otherwise been required to fund the further development of the Intec process.  Of course if the Intec process never gets off the ground, they can continue on as a zn producer for years to come, especially now that they will also be getting ore from BSM, but if the Intec Process does get off the ground, I think that the polymetals JV will be just a small part of the company that eventually forms.

OK I'll shut up now, but I hope even though this post was long, it at least has something of merit in it 

Tony.


----------



## pete152 (11 January 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> so just to punish you all, now I'm going to crap on
> 
> Tony.




Boy you Crap on!!

No seriously that was very good, the way you explained your thoughts on the company.
Thank you for the information,
Peter


----------



## Moneybags (12 January 2007)

Wintermute,

Thanks for a great post........much appreciated.

I would add though, that although the recent drop in share price seems to be following POZ and is in line with other Zincers, the initial drop from .27 started just after IVN announced their intention to sell out of INL. When IVN have completed this.......surely.......a slow climb is on the cards.

MB


----------



## wintermute (12 January 2007)

Hi Moneybags, yes a big seller *could* be limiting things, but it depends on How quickly they need to divest the shares.... without knowing their time requirements I think it is a hard call to say whether or not this was capping the share price at 27c.   If I had 39 Million shares to get rid of and 6 months to do it in I'd watch the sp like a hawk and only put in bids  when things seemed to have stalled, and also only selling as many shares as were at the highest price point in the buy side queue... then again depending on their buy in price they might be making a very tidy profit at even 24c so who knows (I guess I could go look for the initial notice of becoming a substantial holder).

If you look at the long term chart for INL you will see quite long periods of sideways price movement the first major jump was at the polymetals JV announcement, and the second one was due to them starting production of zn (through that JV)... there are definitely two very different catalysts for price action with INL (though the intec process seems to have been extremely lacking in that regard, now that I look more closely)., something IMO needs to change with one or the other before anything significant happens with the sp (but I've been wrong many times in the past  ) . 

I think for now the price will remain linked to zn prices, and any changes that occur with relation to the amount of zn they are outputting.   Though the BFS was due to be completed by January but not holding my breath on that one, as steady state seemed to slip a few times too.... I think the results of the BFS if positive _should_ see some more upward price movement, but then again if people realise that all the profits from the Polymetals J/V are going to be used to develop the Intec process and not be returned as dividends (this is just what I think they will do) then perhaps the sp will go down!  hope not... 

Having just looked back at the sp hikes and realising that none of the major ones had anything to do with the Intec process, I wonder whether investors have lost sight of this important component of the company, and in general see Intec as nothing more than the latest zn producer on the block...  In fact this would definitely help explain why the sp didn't drop like I expected it to, on the release of announcements about the demo plant having further delays in reaching steady state... In fact when the plant finaly did reach steady state there was no price action at all... 

Prior to the polymetals JV Intec was forecasting that zn production would not start until 2008, the Polymetals JV has been very good for intec  shame I didn't realise this when the sp was still 11c  

Tony.


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> IMO trying to work out the market depth of INL is a waste of time... Believe me (and Kennas will remember) that I spent a lot of time back 6 months or so ago thinking it was going to retrace to 8c,
> Tony.



It feels like 12 months ago Tony....

Thanks for the great posts.


----------



## Moneybags (12 January 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Hi Moneybags, yes a big seller *could* be limiting things, but it depends on How quickly they need to divest the shares.... without knowing their time requirements I think it is a hard call to say whether or not this was capping the share price at 27c.   If I had 39 Million shares to get rid of and 6 months to do it in I'd watch the sp like a hawk and only put in bids  when things seemed to have stalled, and also only selling as many shares as were at the highest price point in the buy side queue... then again depending on their buy in price they might be making a very tidy profit at even 24c so who knows.
> 
> Tony.




Hi Tony / Wintermute,

Once again a great post........I'm thinking you should up that post count of yours for the benefit of all at ASF.

As far as a time frame for selling down the shares........I assumed it would have to be done fairly quickly as part of the agreement with RIO on the Mongolian project but then again I'm guessing there and that just wont do.  

Cheers
MB


----------



## wintermute (12 January 2007)

Thanks Moneybags... I'll see what I can do  but you should be aware that I'm pretty much still a newbie, have only been in the game about 18 months though I have certainly learnt a lot... (usually the hard way) in that time... INL I've watched and done a lot of research on, but it wasn't really till this morning that I realised that (it would appear) the Intec process really hasn't been factoring in the sp since before the polymetals JV announcement.... funny how something like that can escape you when you are focusing more on one aspect!!! 

I've actually been amazed sometimes going back over and reading something a second time (usually a while later) just how much of a filter your brain can put on things.... (and I'm not just talking about the market)... quite often we interpret things  _how we want them to be_ rather than what is actually there staring us in the face!!! it is quite a scary thing to realise sometimes!!

I've no idea what precipitated that last comment, probably just the realisation that I've in a small way been blind to just how important the Polymetals J/V has been  

Tony.


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

There are some signs here that INL may be turning. Stochastics are on the way up just going through 50 which some say is a good entry point on momentum trading...Also the MACD has started to flatten and diverge which is good. 

Resistance has been established at $0.25 and at this point is also the current downtrend resistance line. If it breaks up though this it may be heading back up again.....

Not sure why support was found at $0.23. Perhaps that theory about the gap up acting as support has been validated. Interesting...

That feasibility study can't be too far away. 

(not holding - waiting for turn around)


----------



## Moneybags (16 January 2007)

Thankyou Kennas for the chart and analysis........especially helpful for a novice like myself.  

Nice Blog by the way.

MB


----------



## ALFguy (16 January 2007)

Can we have a new chart Kennas? Showing it peeking above 25.5c   

Tomorrow should be interesting and may confirm if this is indeed a reversal.


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

Looks like it might be a reversal to me. Needs to be confirmed tomorrow. It's only just through this trend line....could come off tomorrow and keep consolidating.......

Hammer candle reversal: (it's close to this, but not as good as it could be)

In a downtrend or within a pullback of an uptrend, a sharp intraday sell-off is followed by a reversal which causes the stock to close near its opening price near the day’s high. This hints at the possibility of a reversal. Bulls most likely were shaken out by the intraday weakness, and shorts start getting a little worried with the bounce. The pattern is a slightly more reliable if the real body is white, but a strong following day on solid volume is still needed to confirm the pattern.


----------



## imajica (19 January 2007)

Looks like Ivanhoe are still selling their stake (momentum was killed yesterday with a million dump at 25) - cant last forever - quality eventually shines through


----------



## Georgeb (21 January 2007)

INL has good technology. The first shipment is due last week in Jan or first week of Feb.  After speaking to my broker and doing some research I like the story and technology.


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2007)

Georgeb said:
			
		

> INL has good technology. The first shipment is due last week in Jan or first week of Feb.  After speaking to my broker and doing some research I like the story and technology.



George, I've been following INL for some time and I too like the potential  of the technology, but it's not yet been truly proven to be feasable. The results of the FS with the assistance of WOR are due this month.

Chart hasn't gone the way as hoped above. The immature reversal was not proven. 

I am still a great supporter of this stock because of the income and potential in the BDP, but BMO need to keep extending their resource and they need some more offtake agreements to keep the momentum going. 

Just out of curiosity, you mention your broker quite a bit. Who is that?


----------



## Georgeb (21 January 2007)

Kennas, Tolhurst Noall.


----------



## dragonball (22 January 2007)

at last ......the shipment is scheduled
Intec Ltd (ASX code: INL) is pleased to announce that the first shipment of bulk zinc concentrate
from the Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project (‘HZCP’) has been confirmed for Saturday 27 January
aboard the “M.V. Mount Rainier”. Payment for 90% of the contained zinc value to the
Intec/Polymetals Joint Venture will follow 10 days after the vessel’s departure from Burnie port..


----------



## kransky (22 January 2007)

5000t * 0.38 = 1.9t Zn @ what price? 3500$/t? gives about $6.6M


----------



## wintermute (22 January 2007)

not quite that simple I suspect.... as they are only shipping concentrate that requires smelting, you won't be able to use the current zinc price to determine what they are going to get for it... unless they are paying to have it smelted, and then selling the zinc lead and silver separately, which I must admit I haven't checked up on...

Tony.


----------



## Moneybags (22 January 2007)

Well nice to hear that finally the ship is leaving and this time we have it from the horses mouth.  

As a sideline (wintermute - Tony) what the hec is your avatar - got me baffled.

MB


----------



## imajica (22 January 2007)

its a mandelbrot fractal if Im not mistaken - each representation is a replica of each larger picture

based on fractal geometry I think


----------



## wintermute (23 January 2007)

That is correct Imagica   I wrote a mandelbrot program many years ago at uni,  and my avatar is part of one of the images it generated.  I think it is interesting that when it is downsised to avatar size it almost looks like a face (which I didn't notice at first). need to use a bit of imagination but I see it 

I started to put some other stuff about fractals here but I'll put it in the general forum so as not to get off topic  I'll titles it Mandelbrot set for Moneybags 

Tony.


----------



## Gundini (23 January 2007)

dragonball said:
			
		

> at last ......the shipment is scheduled
> Intec Ltd (ASX code: INL) is pleased to announce that the first shipment of bulk zinc concentrate
> from the Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project (‘HZCP’) has been confirmed for Saturday 27 January
> aboard the “M.V. Mount Rainier”. Payment for 90% of the contained zinc value to the
> Intec/Polymetals Joint Venture will follow 10 days after the vessel’s departure from Burnie port..




I wonder how the market will react to the grade of the zinc tailings being lower than previously expected? 

The output rate of the mill was reduced to maintain a saleable grade of bulk zinc concentrate, hence the delay in the first shipment. I would think this would counteract any positives in th SP movement IMO.

Although they do say the grades should gradually improve over time. 

I don't hold this one yet, was waiting for 20 cents, but that seems unlikly now, although I do believe a market correction is eminent.


----------



## imajica (23 January 2007)

I hardly see a slight delay and marginally lower grades a problem - higher grades are found deeper in the tailings - momentum will gather - production will be ramped up in good time - there is no problem here! Itchy trigger finger paranoid day traders might see this as an exit signal but rational investors will stick with INL.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (24 January 2007)

Did anyone read BSM announcement yesterday. Apparently they are starting a trial in 2 weeks where they will dig up ore at Que River crush it then send it to Intec at Hellyer to blend with their ore.

Full analysis will be complete by late Feb.


----------



## Morgan (24 January 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> not quite that simple I suspect.... as they are only shipping concentrate that requires smelting, you won't be able to use the current zinc price to determine what they are going to get for it... unless they are paying to have it smelted, and then selling the zinc lead and silver separately, which I must admit I haven't checked up on...
> 
> Tony.




Yes, don't get confused trying to use the price for zinc ingots.
This is zinc concentrate ore we are considering here- still needs to be smelted by the eventual receiver.
At a rough estimated price around A$930/wet tonne for Zn concentrate of this type (the price for different parcels from different producers will vary according to the water percentage and the Zn percentage- plus the fact that this concentrate also contains Pb and Ag as mentioned in yesterday's release), my ballpark guess at a price for the first 5000 mt shipment would be around $4.6 million


----------



## wintermute (24 January 2007)

Thanks Morgan  Bring on the BFS I say  once they have a commercial sized plant using the Intec process, they WILL be selling zinc ingots (well at least pure zinc that just has to be melted into an ingot anyway)   Of course the BFS does have to conclude that the commercial plant is feasible......

Tony.


----------



## imajica (25 January 2007)

with EAF dusts accumulating around the world , posing an horrendous environmental problem - the construction of a commercial sized plant is definitely going to happen - in fact we will probably see a plant which is much larger than previously devised to cope with the extra feedstock. it is projected that the plant would cost between 30-50 million to build - INL will be able to easily fund this through the current JV with polymetals - and maybe a small amount of debt - once the plant is built - INL's share price will absolutely rocket


----------



## zombie_ninja (25 January 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Thanks Morgan  Bring on the BFS I say  once they have a commercial sized plant using the Intec process, they WILL be selling zinc ingots (well at least pure zinc that just has to be melted into an ingot anyway)   Of course the BFS does have to conclude that the commercial plant is feasible......
> 
> Tony.




So, does anyone know when is the BFS coming out?


----------



## imajica (28 January 2007)

Informative article on Australian Commodities website - Intec gets  a mention


zinc
rohan kendall : rkendall@abare.gov.au 

World zinc prices continued their dramatic increase during the December quarter 2006. In early November, spot zinc prices were around US$4500 a tonne (US204c/lb), the highest ever in nominal terms and almost three and a half times the 2005 average price of US$1380 a tonne (US63c/lb). For 2006 as a whole, zinc prices are estimated to have averaged nearly US$3300 a tonne (US149c/lb), 140 per cent higher than in 2005.

The rise in prices during 2006 reflects continued strong demand growth, particularly from China, coupled with relatively low supplies of zinc concentrates. This has led to a sharp decline in zinc stockpiles, which are estimated to total fourteen days of consumption at the end of 2006, only half the already low stocks at the end of 2005.

In 2007, zinc prices are forecast to rise by almost 30 per cent to average around US$4200 a tonne (US192c/lb). Low investment in exploration and mine development in the late 1990s and early 2000s (a time when prices were low) has limited the ability of mining companies to expand supply quickly in the current climate of strong demand and high prices. Consequently, zinc consumption is forecast to exceed production again in 2007, leading to a further drawdown in stocks. Specifically, zinc stocks are forecast to decline by 30 per cent to a critically low ten days of consumption by the end of 2007. 



world consumption rising steadily

World zinc consumption is estimated to have risen by 3 per cent to almost 11 million tonnes in 2006 and is forecast to rise by nearly 2 per cent in 2007 to 11.2 million tonnes. While demand is expected to remain robust, particularly in China and India, this is expected to be partially offset by weaker demand in western countries. Around 50 per cent of zinc consumed is in the production of galvanised steel, making zinc consumption highly dependent on developments in the galvanised steel industry. 

galvanised steel production in Asia driving zinc consumption

Demand in Asia, which accounts for 53 per cent of the global zinc market, continued to grow during 2006, with consumption increasing by 5 per cent year on year to September. China and India accounted for the majority of this growth, with zinc consumption increasing by 7 per cent and 8 per cent respectively. This growth is being driven by the rapidly expanding galvanised steel industries in China and India which, in turn, reflects strong growth in construction, motor vehicle and household appliance manufacturing.

Industries, such as motor vehicle manufacturing, which use large amounts of galvanised steel, are increasingly being relocated away from north America and Europe to Asia. This shift is occurring as manufacturers seek to take advantage of lower production costs and has led to a significant increase in the production and consumption of galvanised steel in Asia. 

As a result of such developments, China surpassed the United States in 2000 to become the world’s largest zinc consumer. As incomes continue to rise in developing Asian economies, sales of motor vehicles and household appliances are expected to rise strongly, providing further support for the consumption of galvanised steel and hence zinc in the region.

but consumption growth slowing in the United States

On the downside, US economic growth is assumed to slow in 2007, with the housing sector to be significantly affected. Specifically, US housing permits dropped by 11 per cent year on year during the first nine months of 2006. As galvanised steel is used extensively for roofing in the United States, a decline in housing construction is expected to flow through to lower consumption of galvanised steel and zinc. A broad based economic slowdown in the United States may also affect consumer spending on zinc intensive products such as motor vehicles and household appliances. 



world production rising but affected by disruptions

Global refined zinc production is estimated to have risen by 3 per cent to 10.5 million tonnes in 2006 and is forecast to rise by nearly 5 per cent in 2007 to 11 million tonnes. Growth in world zinc metal production during 2006 was restricted by the low availability of zinc concentrates. This largely reflected the low prices that prevailed in the late 1990s and 2000s, which resulted in the closure of some marginal mining operations, and discouraged new exploration and the development of new mines.

A number of disruptions to mine production also contributed to relatively low availability of zinc concentrates. Specifically, there was an eleven day strike at Kumba Resources’ Rosh Pinah zinc mine (70 000 tonnes a year) in Namibia during November. It is estimated that up to 5000 tonnes of zinc production was lost because of this strike (although some of this may have been made up during the remainder of 2006). Mining unions in Peru have also raised the prospect of a strike to oppose government plans to limit profit sharing. Peru is the world’s third largest producer of mined zinc, accounting for 12 per cent of global mine production. An extended strike in Peru would therefore cause a significant disruption to zinc production and lead to a further rise in zinc prices. 

zinc outlook 

    2005  2006 f 2007 f % 
World           change 
Production kt  10 229  10 540  11 036   4.7 
Consumption kt  10 628  10 960  11 150   1.7 
Closing stocks  kt   808   418   304  – 27.3 
– weeks consumption    4.0   2.0   1.4  – 30.0 
Price  US$/t  1 382  3 285  4 238   29.0 
  USc/lb   62.7   149.0   192.2   29.0 

    2004  2005  2006   
    -05  -06 s -07 f  
Australia            
Mine output kt  1 352  1 382  1 468   6.2 
Refined output kt   464   446   486   9.0 

Exports           
– ores and conc.  kt  1 953  1 822  1 972   8.2 
– refined  kt   397   388   411   5.9 
– total value  A$m  1 466  2 540  4 102   61.5 

click to download the excel data  


new mines and restarts adding to production in 2007

In 2007, world zinc mine supplies are expected to increase as a number of new mines come on line and some marginal mines are restarted. Specifically, Kazzinc recently commissioned the new Shaimerden zinc mine (60 000 tonnes a year) in Kazakhstan and Apex Silver Mines are expecting to commission the new San Cristobal zinc mine (182 500 tonnes a year) in Bolivia by mid-2007.

Hudbay Minerals restarted the Balmat zinc mine in New York during 2006, which is expected to produce 60 000 tonnes of zinc concentrate in 2007. In addition, Teck Cominco is planning to restart the Lennard Shelf mine (70 000 tonnes a year) in Western Australia in early 2007 and Glencore is considering reopening three zinc mines in Tennessee that were closed in 2001, with a combined annual capacity of around 60 000 tonnes a year. Concentrates from the Tennessee zinc mines may be purchased by ZincOx and refined at the Big River zinc refinery in Illinois, which was closed in February 2006 because the cost of importing concentrates made continued operation of the refinery unprofitable.

Higher mine production should assist in easing the low supply of zinc concentrates and enable refineries to operate closer to capacity. However, this increase in production in 2007 is not expected to be sufficient to bring the market back into balance as strong demand in Asia is forecast to result in consumption exceeding production by around 110 000 tonnes in 2007.

higher Australian mine and metal output

Australian zinc mine output rose by 2 per cent to 1.38 million tonnes in 2005-06. This increase was drawn mainly from the ramping up of production at Oxiana’s Golden Grove mine in Western Australia.

Zinc mine output is forecast to rise by 6 per cent in 2006-07 as new mines, expansions and restarts are commissioned. In particular, production from Xstrata’s Mount Isa mines is expected to increase with the completion of stage 1 of the zinc–lead concentrator expansion, with increased feed coming from the ramping up of the Black Star openpit mine. Zinc mine production is also expected to be boosted by the commencement of production from Intec’s Hellyer concentrate project (30 000 tonnes a year) in Tasmania and Teck Cominco is on schedule to restart the Lennard Shelf mine (70 000 tonnes a year) in early 2007.

Australian production of refined zinc fell by 4 per cent in 2005-06 because of once in thirty year maintenance at Zinifex’s Hobart refinery. Refined zinc output is forecast to rise by 9 per cent in 2006-07 as production at the Hobart refinery returns to normal and higher production from Sun Metals’ zinc refinery is also expected.

Australian exports earnings to rise strongly

Despite a decline in export volumes in 2005-06, export values rose by 73 per cent to $2.5 billion because of substantially higher prices. The volume of zinc concentrate and refined exports are forecast to rise by 8 per cent and 6 per cent respectively in 2006-07 as production increases. The value of zinc exports is forecast to increase by 62 per cent to $4.1 billion as a result of higher production and higher prices.


----------



## drmb (28 January 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> I hardly see a slight delay and marginally lower grades a problem - higher grades are found deeper in the tailings - momentum will gather - production will be ramped up in good time - there is no problem here! Itchy trigger finger paranoid day traders might see this as an exit signal but rational investors will stick with INL.



Very impressed with quality of the discussion in this Forum and find the remarks very useful. I hold in my smsf, but like to think of it as a tech stock as well as metals producer. I am not to fussed about the week-to-week production or the grades as I have as mid- to longterm hold.


----------



## Novski (30 January 2007)

INL has has been holding and consolidating just above its price gap (23c-23.5c) It has however momentarily dropped below this gap, to 22.5c. The gap has been a strong support and i don't think it's good for it to close below.

What do others think..?


----------



## zombie_ninja (30 January 2007)

Novski said:
			
		

> INL has has been holding and consolidating just above its price gap (23c-23.5c) It has however momentarily dropped below this gap, to 22.5c. The gap has been a strong support and i don't think it's good for it to close below.
> 
> What do others think..?




Maybe it's due to the overnight drop in Zinc price?

XMJ is down 50 points at the moment anyway, so maybe it's just due to the overall market movement?


----------



## imajica (30 January 2007)

in a few months  these prices will be cheap - great accumulating opportunity at the moment - selling pressure from Ivanhoe is spooking the smaller investors - new investors will be keen once Ivanhoe is finished


----------



## powerkoala (30 January 2007)

from what i know
ivanhoe still have 39M share to dump
dunno when they are going to dump it or just simply hold it
with zinc price keep going down, it is very hard for this sp to move north.
still holding though...
thinking to top up...


----------



## j4mesa (30 January 2007)

Imajica,

I am still prett new to share trading....
it seems that you have a lot of knowledge about INL.
Apparently after the first shipment which is yesterday, indeed the sp is going south, it seems that since last month, INL sp has been moved only slightly by a good ann (first shipping etc...).

Might you know any reason behind that?? Anyone is welcome for the comments. Thank you in advance.....


----------



## wintermute (30 January 2007)

My opinion is that a lot of short term traders jumped on this, and now that it is not moving they are getting out.... falling zn prices can't help the situation.  I wouldn't be surprised if 19.5c support is tested again, but if it is I suspect it will be brief... 

I bought some more this morning at 23.5c, obviously should have waited LOL.. what is happening now is very similar to what happened between April and Oct last year... hopefully it isn't going to be that long this time!! Someone is soaking up the shares...... they don't tend to put big orders in waiting for the sp to come down to them... they don't put any orders in at all and wait till an apparent lack of buy side support causes panic selling, and then the orders appear as if by magic, to soak up whatever people want to offload... This is of course just my opinion... my average buy price after this mornings purchase is 19.5c so I'm not in a loss situation (overall), which others may be... 

It's possible that maybe some people have bought due to the potential of the intec process (though it hasn't appeared to be the case) and are getting nervous because the BFS hasn't appeared on time... don't know.......  

I suspect however a quick look at INL charted against ZFX will show that it is basically concern over zn prices...

Tony.


----------



## Porper (30 January 2007)

Porper said:
			
		

> Just looking from an Elliot Wave / Fib retracement point of view, maybe we have another 0.015 to go down.
> 
> wave C is usually the same length as wave A, so that takes us to 0.21.
> 
> ...




Definitely panning out nicely from a Elliot wave/fib point of view.

0.21 has a good chance of being the low, so any bounce from here would be as good a time as any to get some i.m.o.

The worrying thing is that todays volume was a bit higher than usual with a wide ranging bar, not many buyers around.

I hold so hope the count/retracement pans out.


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2007)

Porper said:
			
		

> Definitely panning out nicely from a Elliot wave/fib point of view.
> 
> 0.21 has a good chance of being the low, so any bounce from here would be as good a time as any to get some i.m.o.
> 
> ...



I agree this been a potential bounce point, just on the support line around 20-21 cents. I ´d been waiting for it to possibly get back here, or start new uptrend before buying in again. It ´s hard from where I am atm though.   I ´ll just stick to the tequila for now...


----------



## kransky (31 January 2007)

can someone with low level access to the market say if the large parcels sold in the last few days (especially late yesterday and early today) are by ivanhoe mines?

is it possible that ivanhoe have to the end of jan to sell their stake?


----------



## imajica (31 January 2007)

quarterly activities report released after market close

looks to be very encouraging!


----------



## drmb (31 January 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> quarterly activities report released after market close
> 
> looks to be very encouraging!



I'm determined to hold this for a longer term in my smsf. I think its a tech stock but its nice to see some cash flow will be coming in. The very gloosy report had lots of nice photos earnest men in hard hats, woofy big equipment etc, but I think the final paras are worth quoting 

Quote "The Company’s cash balance at 31 December 2006 was A$545,000. Payment of approximately A$1.24 million will shortly be received from Polymetals to reconcile the actual start-up costs with Polymetals’ agreed A$6 million up-front commitment. The Company’s available cash, receivables and debt facility with Macquarie Bank are more than sufficient for its working capital requirements (inclusive of the HZCP) through to positive cash flow in early February 2007.
In response to the above progress, I am pleased to report that both the ASX and Deutsche Boerse share prices of the Company doubled during the December quarter 2006, though the INL share price has since retreated somewhat during January 2007 in line with the LME zinc price and the
share prices of other zinc producers.
Even at today’s subdued level, Intec’s share price has quadrupled over the past 12 months. Remarkably, this is despite the departure (either fully or substantially) from Intec’s share register during that period, for a variety of reasons, of all of the company’s erstwhile nine largest beneficial
shareholders. However, I have recently and definitely been advised by the current major shareholders that they have no further foreseeable selling intentions. Now that Intec is demonstrably a cashflow positive zinc producer, I will be looking to fortify the Company’s institutional shareholding base in coming months. Yours faithfully Intec Ltd Philip R Wood Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer" End quote - lovely imo!!


----------



## j4mesa (31 January 2007)

yes,pretty encouraging

but I just doubt it would be able to move the sp...
we'll see tomorrow


----------



## stockmaster (1 February 2007)

drmb said:
			
		

> I'm determined to hold this for a longer term in my smsf.




um, i do agree there is a lot of potential, but as a smart trader, i believe it is essential to sell when the situation differs to what you expect, and it is important to restrict loss by not keeping a share for long term if the price is consistently going in a downward trend when market reverses the movement. 

I also believe there is reason behind the big selling, instos do have more detailed information than individual retail trader. 

I still believe it is wise to sell now and pick back up when price is stable enough to rebound. I do believe some traders are making significant loss at current price, but small loss is better than bigger loss, by selling, at least there are minimising their risk esp. when the market has temporarily achieved a record price!


----------



## Kipp (1 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I agree this been a potential bounce point, just on the support line around 20-21 cents. I ´d been waiting for it to possibly get back here, or start new uptrend before buying in again. It ´s hard from where I am atm though.   I ´ll just stick to the tequila for now...



Traders are never ever fully on holidays... don't bring your laptop next time...


----------



## j4mesa (2 February 2007)

this share is just going nowhere.....
with the good ann, it is still trading sideways


----------



## powerkoala (2 February 2007)

anybody knows 
what is happening?
there are BIG sellers 
and they are starting to dump this  

just check company profile on IRess
now ivanhoe only have 14M shares left
i do believe this is their selling again


----------



## marklar (2 February 2007)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> just check company profile on IRess
> now ivanhoe only have 14M shares left
> i do believe this is their selling again



Thanks pk, I was wondering how their selloff was going.  Looks like the share price will be kept down for a while yet, I still like this company, I'm going to be patient.

m.


----------



## imajica (2 February 2007)

Ivanhoe selling is spooking the smaller investors - causing the drop

I must say I am getting a little concerned but the fundamentals haven't changed - medium to long term everything should be okay - I can understand if you were a trader you would be pretty frustrated with INL


----------



## ezyTrader (2 February 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> Ivanhoe selling is spooking the smaller investors - causing the drop



Has anybody wondered why Ivanhoe is selling? Esp. if the fundamentals are good...


----------



## Dave31 (2 February 2007)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Has anybody wondered why Ivanhoe is selling? Esp. if the fundamentals are good...




This has been answered so many times!

It will be interesting to see how this closes. I'd like to pick some up at .20 or below, its just hit .195, might have to wait for monday to re-assess. I'm holding INL, looking to accumulate some more.


----------



## powerkoala (2 February 2007)

i guess there will be no more support level
as ivanhoe can sell at any price
correct me if i am wrong
before support is at 22-23c
then down to 21.5c
and now even worse...
guess 19.5c is the last holding level or it will drop even more


----------



## imajica (2 February 2007)

Ivanhoe is selling non-core assets to fund other projects - there is no ulterior motive here - they simply need their money for other things - INL is long term gold - people are panicking over nothing - this is causing the price drop


----------



## constable (2 February 2007)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> i guess there will be no more support level
> as ivanhoe can sell at any price
> correct me if i am wrong
> before support is at 22-23c
> ...



Thats what im thinking, it wont be ivanhoe that pushes it down further, rather all the nervous traders activating stop losses...hmmm might put a buy order@18 - 18.5c just in case!


----------



## moses (2 February 2007)

I know bottom feeders swallow a lot of dirt, but both URA and INL must surely be juicy morsels today. I'd have bought INL today were it not for BLR being irresistable...


----------



## constable (2 February 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> I know bottom feeders swallow a lot of dirt, but both URA and INL must surely be juicy morsels today. I'd have bought INL today were it not for BLR being irresistable...



Well i bought in at 20.5 after that big mother of a order was placed. Will be interesting where ivanhoe places its next order, you would think that they'd be spewing at these prices.
edit and another 50k@ 20c now i hope i dont have to eat my earlier post about waiting @18.5c.


----------



## Porper (2 February 2007)

Dave31 said:
			
		

> This has been answered so many times!
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this closes. I'd like to pick some up at .20 or below, its just hit .195, might have to wait for monday to re-assess. I'm holding INL, looking to accumulate some more.




My data is down again, were there any trades at all at 0.195 ?

If so I will be stopped out


----------



## constable (2 February 2007)

Well i think this must be really reaching value levels now. Volume today was the highest this year with sp falling 6% to get it. At what stage do ivanhoe say we wont go lower than these prices? Sure they need the money but the faster they sell the more they lose. Judging by the way the mill order came in at 20c to face off with the one seller at 20.5c i'd say inl is going to get some interest from some large bargain hunters.
no trades at 19.5c!


----------



## CanOz (2 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Well i think this must be really reaching value levels now. Volume today was the highest this year with sp falling 6% to get it. At what stage do ivanhoe say we wont go lower than these prices? Sure they need the money but the faster they sell the more they lose. Judging by the way the mill order came in at 20c to face off with the one seller at 20.5c i'd say inl is going to get some interest from some large bargain hunters.
> no trades at 19.5c!




To me its a critical juncture for this stock. If it breaks down through .20 then its broken through support of the old resistance and the channel support. It closed well off the open (high) and on above average volume. 

Cheers,


----------



## constable (2 February 2007)

CanOz said:
			
		

> To me its a critical juncture for this stock. If it breaks down through .20 then its broken through support of the old resistance and the channel support. It closed well off the open (high) and on above average volume.
> 
> Cheers,



Fundamentally a lot has happened with this co (that is since november 06 when it was last @20c) and i just think at 20c now, it's too good to go past. Sure all the people who have bought at 25c and above are going to be wincing, but there must be a lot of money that sees it as a bargain at this entry level.


----------



## wintermute (2 February 2007)

I did this chart a few days ago when it was still at 21.5c  I put the support line at 19.5c as even though there were two occasions it popped its head up to 20c before the rise, 19.5c was where the real resistance seemed to be to me.... 

The trend line I drew is the first one I've done so could be bogus  

I bought more the other day at 23.5 obviously a bit prematurely (should have done the chart first.. doh) ... my average buy price is now 19.5c.... anyone setting stops I would suggest setting them at 18c or lower if you really don't want to be stopped out...  I personally don't think we will see it close below 19.5c but, I do think we could see transitory drops to 18.5c

If you are worried about the big sellers, then why not consider the fact that someone is buying up everything they have to offer!! The buyers are the ones controlling what is happening here not the sellers!!  If there were no buyers the sp would be way lower than it is now with the volume of shares that are being offloaded.

I'm in for the long haul, if it drops below 17c though then I'll be a bit concerned 

Tony.


----------



## drmb (3 February 2007)

Zn still under pressure down more than 4% - at Kitco February 02,07:42 Bid/Ask 1.5006 - 1.5097, Change -0.0662  -4.23%, Low/High 1.5006 - 1.577 -Seems to be getting a hammering.


----------



## drmb (3 February 2007)

Very bad news on metal proces from London - Zn >12% fall. Red Kite hedge find in trouble has triggered sell off. What's opinion? Time to grit teeth and hang in (my choice) or dump and run. My feeling is the Chinese are not buying, but key date will be week after Chinese New Year when they will (hopefully) come back to the market. See http://za.today.reuters.com/news/ne...BS-MARKETS-METALS-20070202.XML&archived=False

Quote "Metals dive on report of fund losses Fri Feb 2, 2007 5:56 PM GMT LONDON (Reuters) - Base metals prices fell sharply on the London Metal Exchange on Friday on a report of heavy losses at a hedge fund and in the absence of Chinese buyers, dealers said.
"The market is collapsing," a European trader said.  Three-months zinc fell by nearly 9 percent at one stage, copper was down by over 6 percent and aluminium dropped by some 3 percent in a general sell-off. Traders said the selling was mostly on behalf of funds, triggered by a report of heavy losses at a hedge fund that specialises in metals trading.  Once prices hit specific chart levels the fall for most metals accelerated.  "Fund liquidation...a lot of stops triggered -- a lot of the stuff on the back of the Red Kite news," the trader said.  Hedge fund Red Kite, which posted strong gains in 2006, has suffered a roughly 20 percent loss in the first days of January and is now trying to stall investors who want to pull money out, The Wall Street Journal reported.  "It is quite scary, actually, a lot of volume going through and no one is buying the stuff," analyst Michael Widmer at Calyon said. etc, etc" End quote


----------



## clowboy (3 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> I personally don't think we will see it close below 19.5c but, I do think we could see transitory drops to 18.5c
> 
> 
> Tony.




mmm well given zinc's ON performance, maybe we will see some stupid figure like 15cps on monday.


----------



## dhukka (3 February 2007)

Zinc down 12%, INL is going to get smacked on Monday. Has the market over-reacted to Red Kite's request to slow redemptions? Who knows, picking the bottom in zince prices and anything else for that matter is fraught with danger. It usually wise to get out of the way of a runaway train. The 6 month, 1 year and 5 year charts look horrible. INL under 15c is looking like a real possibility


----------



## TheAbyss (3 February 2007)

Definitely not what I wanted to hear D. Anyone concur or have analysis to support? My stop will get hit and I am out which I dont really want to do.


----------



## ALFguy (3 February 2007)

dhukka said:
			
		

> Zinc down 12%, INL is going to get smacked on Monday. Has the market over-reacted to Red Kite's request to slow redemptions? Who knows, picking the bottom in zince prices and anything else for that matter is fraught with danger. It usually wise to get out of the way of a runaway train. The 6 month, 1 year and 5 year charts look horrible. INL under 15c is looking like a real possibility




Personally, I think a drop in Zinc prices shouldn't be looked at as 'doom and gloom' for zinc companies. Everything points towards long term demand.

INL's chart only looks iffy because since the beginning of December, so much stock has been offloaded. If this hadn't happened, I imagine the sp would be over 30c by now - looking at the chart pre Dec that is.

*IF* INL hits 15c, I'll be buying for sure. I just can't see it though.


----------



## wintermute (3 February 2007)

Some fundamentals of INL for anyone getting concerned....  Below from the April 5th 2006 announcement.

_The 10.9 million tonnes Hellyer tailings dam resource contains (along with lead, silver, gold and copper) 305,000 tonnes of zinc at an average grade of 2.8%, which alone at today’s US$/A$ exchange rate and LME zinc price has an in-situ metal value of over A$1.1 billion.
The 10.9 million tonnes Hellyer tailings dam resource contains (along with lead, silver, gold and copper) 305,000 tonnes of zinc at an average grade of 2.8%, which alone at today’s US$/A$ exchange rate and LME zinc price has an in-situ metal value of over A$1.1 billion._

and that doesn't take into consideration the lead and silver...

Intec's current market cap is about 112 Million... Note that 1/2 of all profit made for the 1st 2 years goes to Polymetals, and half of the ongoing production costs are borne by Intec.... This also from the same announcement...

_The CLA provides for an unincorporated joint venture (JV) owned equally by IHM and PMS. PMS will operate the Project and sole-fund the ‘Start Up Costs’ in an amount of A$4 million or such larger amount as is required in order to achieve ‘Steady State’, being an annualised tailings throughput of 1.5 million tonnes and producing concentrate grading >35% zinc. After Steady State has been achieved for a continuous 21 day period, the JV will commence to bear the Project operating costs for a period of two years, with an option to renew the Project yearly for a further two years. Four years after commencement of Steady State, IHM will have the right to acquire PMS’s 50% interest in the JV for A$1.
The JV is projected initially to produce about 63,000 tonnes of concentrate per annum, though it is intended over time to significantly increase this amount by expanding the tailings throughput capacity of the Mill to above 2 mtpa. INL has commenced technical investigation of the opportunity to blend EAF dust (grading ~30% zinc) into the concentrate product.
It is important to note that:
1) all Hellyer assets, the refurbishments of which will be depreciable capital improvements, remain the property of IHM at all times;
2) the refurbished Mill will be made available as much as practically possible to treat ores from regional miners (notably including Bass Metals Ltd (ASX code: BSM) which is 22.1% owned by INL);
3) the retreatment residues from the Mill will be returned to the tailings dam where, though depleted of two thirds of their contained zinc value (and of 17% and 10% of their lead and silver values respectively), they will be available for treatment yet again via Intec’s Hellyer Metals Project technology, after being augmented with high grade zinc secondary residues such as EAF dust, lead smelter slags and primary leach residues; and
4) the effect of (3) above is that the JV’s Project (under PMS’s operational management) will in no way cut across the overall Intec Hellyer Metals Project, whose Burnie Demonstration Plant is now achieving its required technical outcomes and will very shortly be the subject of a separate ASX announcement. _

There is some important info in that snippet! not the least of which is that after 4 years Intec will be getting 100% of the revenue from the project! I suggest anyone holding INL who hasn't read that announcement should do so, as well as a few of the earlier ones... I gave a list before I think of some of the important ones. 

I have also done some *rough* calculations based on the figures in INL's latest report... and I came up with a revenue figure of about $40 million US.  After conversion to aussie $ using an exchange rate of 0.77 we have approx 52 million gross revenue.

This is based on the projected 65,000 tpa of concentrate and the reported percentages of zn pb and ag. 

using prices slightly below current spot prices and dividing the figure by 2 (because of the JV) and then taking 90% of the metal value (which is what they are getting for it) I came up with 

zn 33 million
pb 4.3 million
ag 3.1 million

Note prices used were:
zn $3000/tonne
pb $1700/tonne
ag $13.40/oz 


I may have made a mistake here!! note I do not know what the production costs actually are, but the projected costs in April last year were AUS $50 million per annum, $25 million of which go to INL... so that would leave $27 million in profit... with 557 million shares on issue that comes out to about 4.8c eps (note that I have not factored tax in as accumulated losses at June 2006 were 39 million). This also doesn’t take into account depreciation an amortization, I have assumed they are in the $50,000,000 annual costs quoted in the April report (not necessarily a correct assumption).

So based on slightly lower than current metals prices, a p/e of 10 and some assumptions that they will meet production targets, it would seem the sp should be around the 48c mark based just on the JV... of course this is an overly simplistic valuation, and I could have stuffed up, but it does tend to support my feeling then INL have been oversold  

Of course I could well have made some major mistakes here so don’t rely on my figures alone… however if these figures are even remotely close, zinc prices could go down substantially and Intec would still be in a profit situation. Their original April 2006 profit forecast was based on a zinc price of about US $1980/tonne. Based on that price their eps would have been approx 1.7c (or 17c share value with p/e of 10!) so unless we see a massive drop in the price of zinc I think that INL if it does drop Monday will just be even more of a bargain than it already is  

Tony.


----------



## dhukka (3 February 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Personally, I think a drop in Zinc prices shouldn't be looked at as 'doom and gloom' for zinc companies. Everything points towards long term demand.
> 
> INL's chart only looks iffy because since the beginning of December, so much stock has been offloaded. If this hadn't happened, I imagine the sp would be over 30c by now - looking at the chart pre Dec that is.
> 
> *IF* INL hits 15c, I'll be buying for sure. I just can't see it though.




Actually AFL guy the charts I was referring to are the zinc charts - falling off a cliff would be an apt description. I like INL's medium term prospects but prefer to monitor zinc prices and stocks for a while before entering.


----------



## juddy (3 February 2007)

Hi Tony,
should that be 43m for zinc?

cheers


----------



## camaybay (3 February 2007)

Even at today’s subdued level, Intec’s share price has quadrupled over the past 12 months.
Remarkably, this is despite the departure (either fully or substantially) from Intec’s share register
during that period, for a variety of reasons, of all of the company’s erstwhile nine largest beneficial
shareholders. However, I have recently and definitely been advised by the current major
shareholders that they have no further foreseeable selling intentions. Now that Intec is demonstrably
a cashflow positive zinc producer, I will be looking to fortify the Company’s institutional
shareholding base in coming months.
Yours faithfully
Intec Ltd
Philip R Wood
Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer

Extract from quarterly report.

MLS is still drilling and not producing although very +

the MD's sentement is positive and the first production output is dispached/sold/invoiced.
If it still drops through others restructure, then is will be a bigger bargin than before. vide qtly report


----------



## drmb (3 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Some fundamentals of INL for anyone getting concerned....  Below from the April 5th 2006 announcement. Etc, etc Tony.



Thanks Tony, nice reading to me and did see some of it as part of my research before I bought! Still holding but hae been surpirised to see it slide from high 20s down and expect Monday to maybe see it go low as 15 or 16 - just a hunch and just speculation, based on panic sellers. I will still hold and keep thinking that I should just stuff this in the drawer and only have a look at it again next year. I am not a day trader or a short term trader and DYOR, etc


----------



## wintermute (3 February 2007)

Hi juddy, calculation for zinc was done thus:

65000 * .38 * .5 * .9  * 3000 = 33345000  I then rounded it to 33 Million... That is US $

65000 is the tonnes per annum concentrate. 
.38 is the 38% zinc
.5 is for JV
.9 is because intec said in the latest report they are being paid 90% of the contained metal value.  but yes it would be very close to 43 million aussie dollars.   I just did the conversion to aussie dollars on the combined zinc lead and silver totaled there was some rounding (down) to the nearest hundred thousand or million 

Tony.


----------



## PhoenixXx (5 February 2007)

Despite of the drop in zinc price last weekend, but in the long run I'm still rooting for this share.


----------



## Moneybags (5 February 2007)

Long term this co looks great........short term I thought so too........I am however reducing my holding today and will buy back in when the chart changes direction.

MB


----------



## imajica (5 February 2007)

I realise that the zinc spot price has taken a hammering but don't people realise that INL will still make a decent profit on a spot price much lower than this!

the market is so predictable and reactionary sometimes - obviously people not doing their research


----------



## constable (5 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Well i bought in at 20.5 after that big mother of a order was placed. Will be interesting where ivanhoe places its next order, you would think that they'd be spewing at these prices.
> edit and another 50k@ 20c now i hope i dont have to eat my earlier post about waiting @18.5c.



MMMM tastes good that post! I have picked some up now! 
Lot of people seem to be shorting judging by the way 18.5c got snapped back up


----------



## nizar (5 February 2007)

Trade the price action guys.
This stock has been a dog for a while now, giving plenty of sell signals.


----------



## toc_bat (5 February 2007)

im glad i sold at 24.5, not glad i didnt at 29-30 mark,

was convinced i was jinxing this one, good to have proved myself right for once,

still believe this has awesome potential as soon as the process is saleable, just think there are 1000's of tailing dams all over the world waiting to benefit from this technology as soon as it shows signs of reversals i will try to buy if i have cash,

bye all


----------



## constable (5 February 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Trade the price action guys.
> This stock has been a dog for a while now, giving plenty of sell signals.



Im hearing you nizar but this stock seems to be already heavily discounted so i think today i will be a buyer of despair!


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Im hearing you nizar but this stock seems to be already heavily discounted so i think today i will be a buyer of despair!



looks to be supported for now risky buy but cheap price for this one though imo


----------



## wintermute (5 February 2007)

I'm continuing to hold, but not topping up just yet... will wait and see what zinc prices do....  if zinc continues to retreat, then no doubt so will INL.... I have my core holding now, so if I miss out on a bargain that's life   It is certainly tempting to buy a few at this price and then sell them when the price bounces back, which I'm pretty certain it will.... but it depends on whether the zinc drops are just panic selling, or whether zinc has started a long term decline... I suspect the former, but not going to bank on it 

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (5 February 2007)

Shortly after having said that, I bought some more  saw some available at 18.5 and got them... looked at the chart and next major support looks like 17c... INL is starting to be one of my bigger holdings... but I guess given the potential I think it has,  thats not a bad thing... I just hope I'm right!!

Tony.


----------



## constable (5 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Shortly after having said that, I bought some more  saw some available at 18.5 and got them... looked at the chart and next major support looks like 17c... INL is starting to be one of my bigger holdings... but I guess given the potential I think it has,  thats not a bad thing... I just hope I'm right!!
> 
> Tony.



What i find interesting other zinc stocks are off about 5% and inl has been off double that and its already discounted?! Why is it so?


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> What i find interesting other zinc stocks are off about 5% and inl has been off double that and its already discounted?! Why is it so?




this company needs high zinc prices to support itself... if the price drops too far the idea this company has will be worthless (not sure of cut off point)


----------



## constable (5 February 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> I realise that the zinc spot price has taken a hammering but don't people realise that INL will still make a decent profit on a spot price much lower than this!
> 
> the market is so predictable and reactionary sometimes - obviously people not doing their research



Snakey's raised the idea of a cut off point where it would not be profitable for inl to process at a certain zinc price. Imajica do you know the answer to this ?


----------



## imajica (5 February 2007)

zinc prices will bounce back soon enough - increased demand will see to that - INL is still profitable even at 90c lb


----------



## constable (5 February 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> zinc prices will bounce back soon enough - increased demand will see to that - INL is still profitable even at 90c lb




Well that's ok then Ive got the current price @ $1.48 from the lme.


----------



## imajica (5 February 2007)

although of course the higher the spot price - the higher the profit margin

although the recent correction in the zinc spot price was sudden and unfortunate it will be short lived as stockpiles are still incredibly low and demand is forecast to increase and outstrip production

could someone explain to me how a hedge fund could cause such a slump in the zinc price? forgive me for my ignorance


----------



## imajica (5 February 2007)

zinc is up on the LME - should see a rebound in the share price tomorrow with any luck


----------



## imajica (6 February 2007)

The presentation at the AGM (subsequently released as an ASX announcement dated 15th Nov) stated: 
"Off-take arrangements in place with Chinese smelters:
a) 20,000 tonnes per annum for three years,
b) 20,000 tonnes per anum for two years

Further three-year 5,000 tonnes per annum contract under negotiation

Remainder of production to be sold at spot price."


this indicates that 45,000 tonnes a year for at least the next two years are being sold at a price that was negotiated during the recent peak in the zinc price -2/3 of production is locked in at a premium price - why are we stressing over the zinc price - INL has already guaranteed its profits!  very prudent management if you ask me


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (6 February 2007)

I agree, its been hard to see the recent pullback eating away my initial investment but I believe once money starts rolling in regularly the SP will react accordingly.


----------



## wintermute (6 February 2007)

Hi Imagica, I've checked that announcement, and whilst it is possible to interpret it as such, it does not actually state that they have locked in prices.. 

They have simply come to an agreement with the smelter that the smelter will buy a certain tonnage off them (not necessarily at spot price, but not necessarily a fixed price either).  If Intec had locked in the price I'm sure that information would have been presented to the market.  Similarly They wouldn't have had a table a bit further on in the presentation that showed what effect on EBITDA different POZ figures would have if it was largely irrelevant... 

Posters elsewhere have stated (if they can be believed) that there is no fixed price and that it is based on a fairly complicated formula... I guess one way to find out would be to ring Intec... 

I'm still of the opinion that zinc prices will stabilise or even rise again... if they stabilise at current levels Intec will still do very well. 

Tony.


----------



## imajica (6 February 2007)

I guess I might have been looking too much into it -however, I also believe that we have seen the bottoming of the zinc spot price and it will rise steadily throughout 2007 as demand increases and stockpiles diminish

btw winermute, what's ur favourite gibson novel?

are u into other cyberpunk writers?

I wrote my honours thesis on this particular genre


----------



## wintermute (6 February 2007)

I think Count Zero is my favorite  I haven't actually read any other cyberpunk Authors though.  Interesting thesis!  Lots of prescience in Gibsons writing for someone who claims to have known pretty much nothing about computers at the time! 

Tony.


----------



## imajica (6 February 2007)

if your interested , check out

Neal Stephenson - Snow Crash

Pat Cadigan - Synners

Jeff Noon - all of his books are awesome


----------



## Joe Blow (6 February 2007)

:topic 

Gents, this thread is for the discussion of INL, not cyberpunk authors.

Lets keep this thread on topic please. If you wish to continue this conversation please do so via PM or in another thread, perhaps this one: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5781

Thank you!


----------



## Moneybags (7 February 2007)

Presentation out.

MB


----------



## constable (7 February 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> The presentation at the AGM (subsequently released as an ASX announcement dated 15th Nov) stated:
> "Off-take arrangements in place with Chinese smelters:
> a) 20,000 tonnes per annum for three years,
> b) 20,000 tonnes per anum for two years
> ...



Then what the "bloody hell" is everyone worried ablout?
Stong open on the cards, looks as though the sky's not going to fall in on all the chicken littles out there after all!


----------



## imajica (7 February 2007)

very encouraging report - a nice visual representation of the sheer potential of Intec's success

I especially like the finale which highlighted interest from overseas in licensing the Intec process - this will grow exponentially over time!


----------



## Moneybags (7 February 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> very encouraging report - a nice visual representation of the sheer potential of Intec's success
> 
> I especially like the finale which highlighted interest from overseas in licensing the Intec process - this will grow exponentially over time!




Hi imajica,

I agree.......the finale was the highlight.

Incidentally my sell order wasn't taken up the other day so I'm smiling again.

MB


----------



## drmb (7 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Then what the "bloody hell" is everyone worried ablout?
> Stong open on the cards, looks as though the sky's not going to fall in on all the chicken littles out there after all!



Nice green start today - it is really a relief to see it open up for a change. INL 0.215 0.220 0.215 +0.015 0.210 0.220 0.210 2,105,584 
Presentation looks great - who wouldn't buy on that? 

Also quote "International Expressions of Interest in IZP
 Russia
 US$2.5m feasibility study proposal
 100,000tpa Intec Zinc Process plant
 Bolivia
 US$2.5m feasibility study proposal
 100,000tpa Intec Zinc Process plant
 Iran
 US$1.5m feasibility study proposal
 40,000tpa Intec Zinc Process plan


----------



## Halba (7 February 2007)

those international projects look quite substantial

so inl's potential is certainly there. not bad for a $100m co.


----------



## PhoenixXx (7 February 2007)

Ann released today just couldn't be even better at this stage.
Very pleased


----------



## jtb (7 February 2007)

PhoenixXx said:
			
		

> Ann released today just couldn't be even better at this stage.
> Very pleased




Ditto, just got home from work and good to see a bit more green.
Had to sell my ERN to pick up more @ 18.5 -still averaging 21c but.

Dont tell Chris about the ERN though


----------



## constable (7 February 2007)

inl's going for a walk!!


----------



## imajica (7 February 2007)

strong buying today! big orders going through - punters are liking the presentation


----------



## dhukka (7 February 2007)

What I found most interesting is the slide that drmb shows above which is exactly the same slide from the AGM  presentation except they have now added an asterisk that wasn't there before which reads _*"For a 12 month period operating at 100% capacity. Excludes corporate overhead and technology expenditure"* _

So EBITDA as shown is not really EBITDA since corporate overhead and technology expenditure are omitted. The most important question to ask right now would be how much corporate overhead and technology spend will actually be.


----------



## imajica (7 February 2007)

we all know that dividends wont happen for ages - the profits will be re-invested into the business to expand operations and to commission the new Intec plant - that's all it means


----------



## jet328 (7 February 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> we all know that dividends wont happen for ages - the profits will be re-invested into the business to expand operations and to commission the new Intec plant - that's all it means




I think what dhukka is trying to say, is "how can you can calculate earnings by excluding some of the costs?"
Since they are a technology company, this could have a big effect on the bottom line

Cheers


----------



## wintermute (7 February 2007)

Return on equity will be the key..... simple calculation if they re-invest into the capital of the company shareholders equity will increase, if they keep making the same ROE (ie earnings growth increases with increasing shareholder equity) then the sp will appreciate comensurately... 

At the end of 2006 financial year Intec had approx $31 Million in sharholders equity. Now lets assume that they get an average zinc price of $1.50 / lb and that their admin costs are $4 million... that leaves $20 million... this would be about a 65% return on equity... now lets assume that that entire 20 million is re-invested in the company in such a way that they can continue to make a 65% return on equity.... they now have 51 Million in shareholder equity if they make a 65% return on that they should have $33 million (before admin costs) the following year... even though no earnings were distributed to shareholders 20 million equates to about 3.6c/share  at the current sp that is a p/e of about 6. 

Now the following year the same happens but the profit (re-invested) will be about 29 million... assuming the same number of shares on issue we have 5.2c/share earnings.. with p/e of 6 we have 31.2c sp or an approximate increase in share value of 70%... 

Now this of course is just hypothetical and can't be used to forecast the sp a s INL doesn't have a track record yet for ROE, but it gives an insight into how if money is re-invested wisely it can be of great benefit to the shareholders.. (the key word there is wisely!)  consider the return you would get if instead of investing that 20 Million back into the company they distributed the entire profit as dividends... Instead of a 70% return you would be looking at a 16% return based on the current sp of 22c!!!

As I have said before, the zinc concentrate JV is just a means to an end, they are using it to generate cashflow to fund their real drawcard  

Tony.


----------



## dhukka (7 February 2007)

jet328 said:
			
		

> I think what dhukka is trying to say, is "how can you can calculate earnings by excluding some of the costs?"
> Since they are a technology company, this could have a big effect on the bottom line
> 
> Cheers




Exactly, you wouldn't expect corporate overhead to be a big number but how much is the technology spend, $2m $4m $8m? Based on the zinc price of $1.50 EBITDA according to the slide would be $24.5m. Factor in $5m (I've just picked that out of the sky) to cover corporate and technology spend and you've already reduced EBITDA by 20%.


----------



## dhukka (7 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Return on equity will be the key..... simple calculation if they re-invest into the capital of the company shareholders equity will increase, if they keep making the same ROE (ie earnings growth increases with increasing shareholder equity) then the sp will appreciate comensurately...
> 
> At the end of 2006 financial year Intec had approx $31 Million in sharholders equity. Now lets assume that they get an average zinc price of $1.50 / lb and that their admin costs are $4 million... that leaves $20 million... this would be about a 65% return on equity... now lets assume that that entire 20 million is re-invested in the company in such a way that they can continue to make a 65% return on equity.... they now have 51 Million in shareholder equity if they make a 65% return on that they should have $33 million (before admin costs) the following year... even though no earnings were distributed to shareholders 20 million equates to about 3.6c/share  at the current sp that is a p/e of about 6.
> 
> ...




Absolutely ROE and the ability to sustain a high ROE are essential for growing shareholder value however I think your calcualtions need some revision. If we use your adjusted figure of $20m EBITDA minus $1m for depreciation and amortisation (FY06 $0.7m)  That's $19m EBIT. The company has no debt and therefore no interest expense. That gives Profit before tax of $19m. With $39.6m in accumulated losses we'll assume no tax. However if we believe the company will earn profits going forward we should normalize the NPAT for tax. 30% tax on $19m is $5.7m giving normalised NPAT of $13.3m. 

Now the problem with your ROE calculation is that you used FY07 profit but FY06 shareholders equity. If we assume $13.3m profit and the company retains all its earnings shareholders equity at 30 June 2007 will be $44.8m.
$13.3m / $44.8m gives an ROE of 29.7% However since shareholders equity on the balance sheet is a snapshot at year end whilst the P&L reflects the full period I believe *average* sharholders equity is more appropriate giving: avg s'holders equity = ($31.5m + $44.8m)/2 = $38.2m. NPAT $13.3m / s'holders Equity $38.3m, ROE = 34.8% still very good but a far cry from 65%.

If we don't normalise profit: NPAT of $19m / avg shareholders equity of $41m gives ROE of  46.3% but you would be hard pressed to make a case that they could continue to earn these kind of returns once they start paying tax. Not to mention the fact that zinc at US$1.50 lb is well above historical averages and therefore unsustainable in the long term.


----------



## wintermute (7 February 2007)

Thanks Dhukka, just curious as to why the ROE rate would be calculated after adding in the profit... the increase in equity is because of retained profits no? So if they make a profit of 20 million and have 31 million at the start of that year, then I would have thought the ROE calc was done on what they had before they produced the profit, rather than what they have once the profit is added in??   I guess you could go half way and average it as you said because potentially some of the profit from the early parts of that year could already be boosting the performance for the rest of that same year...

I used to have (on my HSBC broking site) figures for the ROE for companies, and when tried to work out how they had come up with those figures as far as I could tell they had were based on what the shareholder equity was at the beginning of the year in question....  I'll go and do some reading, as admittedly the way I have been working out ROE was based on stuff I had divined rather than been told or read  

Anyway the calcs were only for demo purposes, and hypothetical.. INL will only have 5 months of actual earnings for 2006/2007 financial year so that calculation was not supposed to reflect reality, just demonstrate a point   probably should have made that more clear! 

The tax question is an interesting one, should have 1 or two years clear, and there could also be substantial R&D deductions for a while too.  From a long term perspective I can understand allowing for tax, but in the short term, it isn't an issue so the growth should be higher as a result, of course when they do start paying tax THEN the relative performance will drop, so I guess in trying to work out share value a discount factor does need to be applied  

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (7 February 2007)

Did a google search, and yeah the average seems to be the way to go  Thanks for pulling me up dhukka!  It's been a while since I first looked at doing ROE calcs (had been lasy and was doing simple eps * p/e) I will start using ROE in my evaluation, and do it the right way!!  

Tony.


----------



## dhukka (7 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Thanks Dhukka, just curious as to why the ROE rate would be calculated after adding in the profit... the increase in equity is because of retained profits no? So if they make a profit of 20 million and have 31 million at the start of that year, then I would have thought the ROE calc was done on what they had before they produced the profit, rather than what they have once the profit is added in??   I guess you could go half way and average it as you said because potentially some of the profit from the early parts of that year could already be boosting the performance for the rest of that same year...
> 
> I used to have (on my HSBC broking site) figures for the ROE for companies, and when tried to work out how they had come up with those figures as far as I could tell they had were based on what the shareholder equity was at the beginning of the year in question....  I'll go and do some reading, as admittedly the way I have been working out ROE was based on stuff I had divined rather than been told or read
> 
> ...




Tony,

The standard way to caluclate ROE is to divide Net Profit for the year with S'holders equity at the end of the same year. Take a look at the 'shares and funds' part in the money section of msn.com.au. All the financial data there is exactly the same as what standard Commsec clients see on the Commsec website courtesy of Huntleys. You can check how ROE's are calculated. Here is an example: BHP 

Imagine a fictitious company with $10m in s'holders funds at 30 Jun 2006. The very next day there is a capital injection of another $10m. The company would have the benefit of that capital for the entire financial year to Jun 2007 yet if we calculate ROE as you suggest we assume their profit was made off a capital base of $10m. Conversely if the company has a $10m capital injection on June 30th 2007 and we use end of year equity we are assuming that capital was available all year when in reality it was available for one day. Of course these examples are taken to the extreme but you get my drift.  

There has probably never been a company in history that has earned a consistent (10 years +) ROE of 65% - certainly not a resources company. Hight quality businesses can consistently average 20%+ only very exceptional 
ones would be capable of 30%+. BHP's average ROE for the past 6 years as you can calculate yourself on msn money is 24.6%. Over the last 10 years it becomes 19.4%. 

You could kid yourself into believing that BHP has evolved into a fantastic business and that the 42% ROE achieved last year is sustainable or you could be a little more realistic and say we are in a period of peak commodity prices  and over time we would expect BHP's ROE to revert to around the 20% level - still quite good.


----------



## drmb (8 February 2007)

INL presentation now posted on its website http://www.intec.com.au/docs/asx/07/070207 - ASX Announcement - Australias Newest Zinc Producer.pdf
(the ASX post is a grainy b/w) I emailed generic Intec email a "Nice presentation but wazzup doc?" Got an email back from Philip Woods (CEO) within a few hours "Believe me, I share some of your frustrations, but INL is heading in the right direction." Thought that was nice. Must remember Warren Buffett said to the effect "The stockmarket is a mechanism to transfer money from the impatient to the patient", repeat 100 times (Ommmmmmm!)


----------



## kransky (9 February 2007)

drmb said:
			
		

> INL presentation now posted on its website http://www.intec.com.au/docs/asx/07/070207 - ASX Announcement - Australias Newest Zinc Producer.pdf
> (the ASX post is a grainy b/w) I emailed generic Intec email a "Nice presentation but wazzup doc?" Got an email back from Philip Woods (CEO) within a few hours "Believe me, I share some of your frustrations, but INL is heading in the right direction." Thought that was nice. Must remember Warren Buffett said to the effect "The stockmarket is a mechanism to transfer money from the impatient to the patient", repeat 100 times (Ommmmmmm!)




nice post!

its funny... i want it up but i also want it down under 20c so i can accumulate more.. come on ivanhoe.. sell some more shares...


----------



## imajica (9 February 2007)

I know what u mean, I have no problem waiting - always prefer to hold them a year at least to reduce CGT


----------



## gordon2007 (14 February 2007)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00692872

News is out. And I'm not even a holder.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (14 February 2007)

That equates to $22 M US at 60000 T PA
Thats almost $30 M AUS PA

Lets hope they announce some JV and partnerships etc in the near future. Go INL


----------



## ezyTrader (14 February 2007)

Looks all good news to me. Lets see how the market takes on... :


----------



## Moneybags (14 February 2007)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Looks all good news to me. Lets see how the market takes on... :




If it doesn't move today it never will........should be green everywhere today.

MB


----------



## PhoenixXx (14 February 2007)

Have been waiting for this.


----------



## imajica (14 February 2007)

for some reason VMS can nearly double in a few minutes on hot air over a possible hit of mineralisation and INL has reliable bona fide cash flow for the next decade and it jumps a point - it doesn't make sense. (I hope everyone who runs after the hot money gets burnt !!!!  hehe)


----------



## wintermute (14 February 2007)

personally I was a bit disappointed... seems I mis-interpreted a previous announcement and had unrealistic expectations about their smelter costs. 

Yes it is nearly $30 million (if you extrapolate) but that is just the revenue, not gross profit... we still don't know what the plant costs are to produce that concentrate...  there is a figure from April last year of 25 million / annum costs, but I don't know if that includes smelter costs or not. If it doesn't then that 30 million is looking more like $5 million, a big difference!  I guess we will know once the annual report comes out! 

Something just doesn't seem to add up as even at a zn price of 90c / lb their revenue was predicted to be 34 million.... unless I just went back and looked at the latest presentation, and the figures I realised are for the whole JV, so at a zn price of 1.50 / lb Intecs gross profit before any corporate overheads is projected to be around $12 million... not to be sneezed at but also no where near $30 million  

I give up on trying to work out how INL arrives at their figures!

Tony.


----------



## Col Lector (14 February 2007)

Been in INL for a while but also concerned after todays announcement....
At the crux of the issue is INL's "Base Case Scenario" most recently posted in the Feb7 announcement. 
I, similarly, had been reading the table as INL's share of the JV revenue and profit. 
It appears it is not!! ie, the table appears to be misleading. 
Surely any confusion could be overcome by replacing... 
"*50% JV interest @ 1.5M tpa" with 
" The  figures in this table refer to 100% JV revenue and profit at 1.5M tpa"....as it appears to be

Will be postponing stocking up on more shares until INL clarify this crucial point!


----------



## Dave31 (14 February 2007)

another announcement just came out for those who dont know.

Would have prefered it out tomorrow tho!


----------



## Col Lector (14 February 2007)

Col Lector said:
			
		

> Been in INL for a while but also concerned after todays announcement....
> At the crux of the issue is INL's "Base Case Scenario" most recently posted in the Feb7 announcement.
> I, similarly, had been reading the table as INL's share of the JV revenue and profit.
> It appears it is not!! ie, the table appears to be misleading.
> ...




Just contacted Intec and received prompt clarification(s).....

*"In reponse to your query, the table to which you referred indicated estimates for Intec's 50% share of the joint venture project".*

Also>>*"Under standard definitions, tonnage estimates are usually referred to on a dry basis."*

Helpful....but I still have doubts the figures add up based on ist payment...


----------



## imajica (15 February 2007)

From Australian Equities Report
Thursday, 15 February 2007 
Peter Taylor – Equities Sales, Trading & Account Management
Sonray Capital Markets Pty Ltd

Intec Update – 
INL is on track to produce 65,000 tonnes of Zinc with its partner in operation this year. 
The operation is very profitable with no digging for ore, rather it is all in tailings that are all contracted to Intec.
Grades are being reported as higher than expected. 
Intec looks good as a long term investment as it grows to medium size producer.


----------



## imajica (19 February 2007)

Bass Metals launches Hellyer Mine Project

Zinc concentrate from Hellyer


Bass Metals Ltd has announced a major new exploration initiative targeting newly identified high-grade copper and zinc targets surrounding the Hellyer Mine in north-west Tasmania designed to rapidly build its resource inventory.

The program – to be called the Hellyer Mine Project (HMP) initiative – will see Bass Metals allocate significant resources to follow up on a number of exciting targets remaining from the former Hellyer mining operation (Western Metals/Aberfoyle). 

Hellyer is a world-class scale deposit with a published pre-mining Mineral Resource of 16.9 million tonnes grading 13.8% zinc, 7.2% lead, 0.4% copper, 167g/t silver and 2.5g/t gold. It was mined between 1986 and 2000 as a major underground mine.

Bass Metals’ Managing Director, Mike Rosenstreich, said the HMP initiative represented a strategic exploration commitment designed to achieve a rapid build-up in the Company’s broader inventory of base metal and copper-gold resources in light of its forthcoming move into production at the nearby Que River Project.

Earlier last week, the company announced that, in association with its mining alliance partner, Mancala Mining Pty Ltd, it had commenced trial mining at Que River, another former high-grade base metals operation in the region. The alliance will initially excavate, crush and haul a bulk sample of approximately 2,500 tonnes grading 16.5% zinc, 7% lead and 2oz/tonne of silver 4km to the Hellyer Mill for a test processing trial.

Bass Metals has signed an Ore Sales Letter of Intent with the joint venture operating the Hellyer Mill; Intec Ltd (the company’s major shareholder) and Polymetals Group. Full-scale open pit mining at Que River is scheduled to commence as soon as possible subject to successful completion of the trial mining program and receipt of Tasmanian Government approvals expected in late February.

Mr Rosenstreich said the forthcoming establishment of a mining and production operation at Que River and the commencement of early cash flow would enable the Company to significantly step up its near-mine exploration efforts in the region.

“The HMP represents a substantial undertaking in terms of people and funding, which we have, to date, largely deferred in favour of the higher priority development of the more accessible Que River mining operation,” Mr Rosenstreich commented. “We have already identified several exciting new targets and potential resources within the HMP which could significantly boost the Company’s base metal resource inventory and ultimately its production profile.”

Targets identified to date in the immediate vicinity of the deposit and underground workings at Hellyer include the “Southern Feeder Zone” high-grade copper target, the “Central Feeder Zone” copper-lead-zinc-silver target and the “Southern Barite Lens” zinc-gold-barite target. In addition, there is significant remnant resource potential at Hellyer estimated at approximately 0.6-0.7 million tonnes at 8% zinc, 5% lead, 108g/t silver and 2g/t gold.

- 19 Feb 2007


----------



## Dave31 (19 February 2007)

This Wednesday they are scheduled to receive their payment from the first shipment, also with the Chinese new year over and done with, there might be some new interests in INL


----------



## drmb (19 February 2007)

Dave31 said:
			
		

> This Wednesday they are scheduled to receive their payment from the first shipment, also with the Chinese new year over and done with, there might be some new interests in INL



Were from here? UP we hope as it seems to be at the bottom of the trend line. Chart from www.getagraph.com


----------



## Sean K (19 February 2007)

drmb said:
			
		

> Were from here? UP we hope as it seems to be at the bottom of the trend line. Chart from www.getagraph.com



What trend line is that drmb? What day MA? I do think that chartwise it's starting to come towards buy territory again for me, once the downward move is reversed. That may happen at 20 cents, or if it fails here, 16 looks likely. Keeping a close eye on this one again.


----------



## wintermute (19 February 2007)

I did a graph of INL last night, I reckon sometime before the end of the month we should see some positive action   MACD looks to be crossing over (though I haven't checked it today), and we seem to have a triangle formation combined with lowering volume.  Note this is only my second attempt at this sort of T/A


----------



## PhoenixXx (19 February 2007)

The MACD looks really tempting to top up SOME more


----------



## drmb (19 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> What trend line is that drmb? What day MA? I do think that chartwise it's starting to come towards buy territory again for me, once the downward move is reversed. That may happen at 20 cents, or if it fails here, 16 looks likely. Keeping a close eye on this one again.



Sorry for my amateur attempts! I think the downward movement has been within a narrow channel and now with today's close down 1 at 20c (modest vol 1.5 million) it seems to have kissed the 120 EMA.  Seems to my naive eyes this now is at a critical point, if only by intuition. If it breaks down through this it will head for possible support at 16c, since the outstanding shares still held by IVN on are everyones minds.    If it breaks up it could head to support at 24-25c.   Just my hunch, just trying to justify to myself why I have held on instead of taking a profit, just reminding myself not to be impatient! Etc, etc. Don't listen to me, DYOR etc!!


----------



## drmb (19 February 2007)

Some titbits of good news 
*On ABC*- 15/2/07 Hidden treasure in Tassie slag heaps by Babs McHugh  http://www.abc.net.au/rural/tas/content/2006/s1848806.htm 
One man's trash is another man's treasure has never been truer than in the mining game at the moment. One of the inevitable by products of mining are mullock dumps, also called slag heaps or slime heaps, depending on which part of Australia you live in. And even though they're considered waste by mining companies, they often have incredible amounts of minerals worth millions of dollars locked up in them. 

That's where minerals processing company Intec comes in. Intec CEO Philip Wood said the company is reprocessing slag heaps on Tasmania's West Coast, removing an environmental hazard which is generally an eyesore, and picking up a tidy profit along the way. 

"It's driven by two factors: one of course is the price of zinc and other metals; so that there is a progressively greater value that would otherwise be thrown away. The second factor is just the general environmental emphasis today."


*Kitcometals * links to 19/2/07 *Minebox * http://www.minebox.com/story.asp?articleId=9021 "Bass Metals launches Hellyer Mine Project:,  "Zinc concentrate from Hellyer"

Bass Metals Ltd has announced a major new exploration initiative targeting newly identified high-grade copper and zinc targets surrounding the Hellyer Mine in north-west Tasmania designed to rapidly build its resource inventory.

The program – to be called the Hellyer Mine Project (HMP) initiative – will see Bass Metals allocate significant resources to follow up on a number of exciting targets remaining from the former Hellyer mining operation (Western Metals/Aberfoyle). 

Hellyer is a world-class scale deposit with a published pre-mining Mineral Resource of 16.9 million tonnes grading 13.8% zinc, 7.2% lead, 0.4% copper, 167g/t silver and 2.5g/t gold. It was mined between 1986 and 2000 as a major underground mine.

Bass Metals’ Managing Director, Mike Rosenstreich, said the HMP initiative represented a strategic exploration commitment designed to achieve a rapid build-up in the Company’s broader inventory of base metal and copper-gold resources in light of its forthcoming move into production at the nearby Que River Project.
(Etc)


----------



## rub92me (19 February 2007)

drmb said:
			
		

> Some titbits of good news



 Young kids could be reading this forum. That should be breast-bits surely :


----------



## drmb (20 February 2007)

rub92me said:
			
		

> Young kids could be reading this forum. That should be breast-bits surely :



_Titbit - Noun 1. small tasty bit of food, choice morsel, tidbit, dainty, goody, kickshaw, treat, delicacy - something considered choice to eat - _ the same as "breast-bit" I imagine. Look at this  _t-b _ (aka _b-b_)  ..."new high-grade copper and zinc targets identified from historic drilling around the Hellyer deposit."... BSM is owned 18.4% by INL.
 3.9m at 4.9% Cu & 40 g/t Ag
 4.0m at 12.9% Cu & 70 g/t Ag
 44.3m at 1.7% Cu, 5.4% Pb, 3.3% Zn and 101 g/t Ag (HL237)
 39.2m at 1.8% Pb, 3.2% Zn & 23g/t Ag
 5.0m at 3.5% Cu, 4.1%Pb 4.9% Zn & 280 g/t Ag
 5.0m at 6.1% Cu, 1.5% Pb, 2.6% Zn & 56 g/t Ag
 3.0m at 1.4% Cu, 4.3% Pb, 6.7% Zn & 100 g/t Ag
 4.7m at 0.4% Cu, 6.3% Pb, 9.3% Zn, 420 g/t Ag & 5.4 g/t Au
 6.2m at 1.1% Cu, 10.7% Pb, 24% Zn, 156 g/t Ag & 2 g/t Au


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 February 2007)

Negative sentiment looks to be turning, sell orders much lower. Ivanhoe not dampening SP any more hopfully it gets legs back up to mid-late 20's before announcements of more ships leaving, dollars in the bank and BSM going forward very well.


----------



## Porper (20 February 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Negative sentiment looks to be turning, sell orders much lower. Ivanhoe not dampening SP any more hopfully it gets legs back up to mid-late 20's before announcements of more ships leaving, dollars in the bank and BSM going forward very well.




Negative sentiment seemed to be turning until a big dump went on for half a mill.

It just doesn't seem logical to me for a big seller to stop a potential breakout from occuring by dumping a load of shares all at once.

The better tactic surely is to let it run, get some interest back, then sell into strength.Just doesn't add up to me.

On a more positive not, maybe accumulation is going on and all the gossip about a couple of big sellers is not true.Maybe Ivanhoe aren't selling at the moment.


----------



## wintermute (20 February 2007)

Possibly some games being played... someone mostly buying but every time the price looks like creeping up sells just enough to dampen things and then starts buying again... 

Another possibility is that it is close to 12 months since the first dramatic price rise, we may be seeing a sell off by people who have been holding since 4c and have been waiting for the CGT discount to kick in, if that is the case we may not see a let up until the middle of April... and there could be a BIG sell off in April itself, as their were much bigger volumes in April last year.... 

Tony.


----------



## Sean K (20 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Another possibility is that it is close to 12 months since the first dramatic price rise, we may be seeing a sell off by people who have been holding since 4c and have been waiting for the CGT discount to kick in, if that is the case we may not see a let up until the middle of April... and there could be a BIG sell off in April itself, as their were much bigger volumes in April last year....
> 
> Tony.



Hi Tony, I remember you coming up with this theory on another stock a while ago (can't remember which) but I don't think it came to fruition. Might have even been INL. LOL


----------



## wintermute (20 February 2007)

I can't remember Kennas, it may have been INL, but I do remember that it didn't work the one time I made a bold prediction ... I did pick it for both IIN and NLS (NLS on multiple occasions, however NLS is in the dog house right now...), but April will be the test this time for INL, I think the last time there was just big volume, no big price rise as well, lets see what happens  

Tony.

edit: it was INL it was actually my first ever post on them  It was when I thought I could get some for 8.5c! before I did any research on them....


----------



## wintermute (20 February 2007)

in addition to the above post here is what I wrote over at sharecafe that Kennas is referring to  

_There was a fair volume traded back in June last year starting as low as 4c and ending up about 7c. It is now 12 months down the track and trading around 13c.... the magic thing about 12 months is the 50% CGT discount kicks in.  There will be likely a whole pile of people rubbing their hands  together and selling up at a big profit (and only having to pay tax on half of that profit), there won't be enough buyers for the demand of the sellers, and the price will start to go down, people will see it going down and want to get out no matter what thinking that they will loose their opportunity to cash in big time, they will reason hey I can still make a 50% profit, 40% 30% down to 20% which is my magic number.  there will be a quick dip and then back up again and on with normal business._ 

Now there were some flaws in my original analysis, when I look at a two year chart for INL I'm wondering how I came to the conclusion their was a fair volume in June 2005!!! secondly, the price returned from 7c back down to 4c Before it climbed on up to 13c... a lot of the original 4c buyers may have bailed when it went back down to 4c.... 

If you look at what happened in Feb last year there was a massive sell off and a drop to 4c... I think (from memory) that happened as a result of further delays in reaching steady state of the demo plant.  So there was a substantial number of shares purchased at around 4-5c each about 12 months ago!! If you look at where the biggest route occurred for INL after the  recent rise, it was coincidentally at the beginning of Feb this year, or 12 months to the day that there was large volume at a significantly cheaper price... is there a connection?? I'd say yes!  Next volume spike is towards the end of March (though there was also one close to the end of Feb which could be right now).  and the really big one was at the beginning of April when the Polymetals JV was announced... 

Now one thing that I didn't say in that quote above was that it doesn't necessarily have to be a large number of people that held for the 12 months, just enough to start a downward price movment that is enough to stop out other traders, potentially causing a domino effect. but I think that possibly my theory holds water  

Tony.


----------



## drmb (20 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Possibly some games being played... someone mostly buying but every time the price looks like creeping up sells just enough to dampen things and then starts buying again...
> 
> Another possibility is that it is close to 12 months since the first dramatic price rise, we may be seeing a sell off by people who have been holding since 4c and have been waiting for the CGT discount to kick in, if that is the case we may not see a let up until the middle of April... and there could be a BIG sell off in April itself, as their were much bigger volumes in April last year....
> 
> Tony.



You guys (or dolls!) are so much more experienced than me with this stuff, as I have come late on the scene trying to look after an SMSF. I'm not sure why INL occupies a lot of my time, just that I thought when I researched it it was as exciting as PDN, or BMN, with as much upside. It's only about 5% of our SMSF so what do I care? but still it seems a puzzle. I would like to put forward a conspiracy theory where all else fails. Can somebody be manipulating INL as a possible takeover? Hoping that if it flatlines for a month to the despair of the mums'n'dads like moi, who will sell out, then it can get in with a swifty of, say, plus 30% (ie 26c) when really all my research shows it should be a 40c stock if you take into account Zn production AND the technology licensing? To reach this decision all I did was check the IVN website and see that it is going to use the Intec technology in Mongolia, and have a look at all the JVs around! Anyway all it takes is a decent red and mewing sounds of lost traders to set me off!   I will keep holding only because I am ???? (insert your choice of hopelessly optimistic, lazy, stupid, crazy, drunk, all of the above)


----------



## wintermute (20 February 2007)

hehehe drmb I've read some stuff before about cappers, and thought it was peoples imagination, until I saw it myself, can't remember the stock but everyday someone would put a sell bid for 500,000 shares at about 3c above the current buy price.. it would sit there all day the price wouldn't move up.  They pulled it every evening, and put it in again after market open... one day the sell bid didn't appear, that very same day the sp went up about 6c on much higher volume! 

I've also realised that there was something about my theory above that was wrong the first time I applied it to INL.... I Think looking back, that it only works when there has been a large volume sell off 12 months earlier (not when there has just been large volume, and sideways or upward movement), and the sp is currently trading at a value quite a bit higher than it was at the time of the sell off.... still works for Feb for INL but may be irrelevant for April...  Thinking about it, it is the bargain hunters who move in and buy during a sell off... those same bargain hunters will probably sell when the sp rises to a certain level (so they have cash for the next bargain) and being bargain hunters, will no doubt want to take advantage of the CGT 50% discount.... 

hehehe that's my theory and I'm sticking to it 

Tony.


----------



## kransky (20 February 2007)

The 12 month CGT theory doesnt make sense to me because people selling now would be those who had bought in before mid Feb 2006 and the volumes were low before rising in late march 2006 looking at those graphs... ?? I dont understand why you still think this is the case here.


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

when I look into INL, I always thought it is a smelter, and give 50% future profit for peanuts, not a mining company. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Col Lector (20 February 2007)

Had a bit of a look at the Ivanhoe website.... thought this section was interesting....a bit of wood for the conspiracy bonfire......
Is Ivanhoe capping the price & CITIC picking them up, prior to a jump on INL??
This also suggests that CITIC could be a third partner in the Mongolian project......or a forth given the Mongolian Governments push for a 34% stake. We all know the Chinese dont like to pay any more than a minimal price......and CITIC is one hell of a big Chinese  armtwister....

Wed Apr 23, 2003
IVANHOE MINES AND CITIC FORM ALLIANCE TO JOINTLY DEVELOP ASIAN MINERAL PROJECTS, INCLUDING EARLY DEVELOPMENT OF RAILWAYS AND MINING INFRASTRUCTURE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  BEIJING -- Wang Jun, Chairman of China International Trust & Investment Corporation (CITIC), and Robert Friedland, Chairman of Ivanhoe Mines Ltd. (Ivanhoe) (TSX and ASX:IVN), announced today that they have signed an agreement enabling the two companies to form a strategic alliance to work together in mineral exploration, development and production projects to be selected throughout the world.

The principal objectives of the strategic alliance are to investigate, explore and develop base- and precious-metals projects to help meet China's current and future metals requirements. Consumer spending and urban growth powered by China's huge population base and demographics are expected to underpin continued strong Chinese demand for metals for the foreseeable future. Investment in the transportation, telecommunications and energy sectors also is key to China's economic growth. 

CITIC is a giant Chinese state-owned enterprise that reports directly to the governing State Council. It holds major interests in many industries throughout the world that have strategic value to the expanding Chinese economy, including energy, banking, airlines, information technology, investment services, real estate, engineering services, heavy industries, infrastructure investment and resource industries. At the end of 2001, CITIC's total assets exceeded 400 billion RMB (US$48 billion). CITIC reported an after tax net profit of 2.4 billion RMB (approximately US$290 million) in 2001. 

The Ivanhoe/CITIC agreement provides for several areas of mutual cooperation. CITIC has agreed to help the alliance to raise capital in international financial markets for investment in, and development of, projects selected with the support of Ivanhoe's technical expertise. On a project-specific basis, CITIC has agreed to help facilitate discussions between senior Chinese and Mongolian government officials regarding a proposed 290-kilometre rail line that would link the Chinese city of Bayan Obo with Ivanhoe's gold and copper discovery at Oyu Tolgoi (Turquoise Hill) in southern Mongolia. Bayan Obo is connected to the Chinese national railway network and is approximately 100 kilometres north of Baotou, a major industrial centre serving a very large regional steel industry. 

The proposed rail line, which would enhance the value of Ivanhoe's copper/gold project and increase trade and the movement of goods and people between the two countries, was initially discussed in early 2002 between the Mongolian Prime Minister, Nambaryn Enkhbayar, and China's Minister of Railways during a visit to China by a senior Mongolian Government delegation. 

The new Ivanhoe/CITIC alliance will investigate strategies to optimize the development of the following key projects in which either Ivanhoe or CITIC is involved:

1. Copper/Gold Exploration and Development in Mongolia. Ivanhoe and CITIC have expressed a willingness to jointly invest in the Oyu Tolgoi copper/gold project and also to participate in the planning, construction, development and exploitation of the project. Ivanhoe and CITIC have agreed to seek the assistance of the Chinese and Mongolian governments to fast-track the approval and construction of a rail link between Oyu Tolgoi and the Chinese rail network. The CITIC Group will be primarily responsible for liaising with various Chinese government authorities, while Ivanhoe will be primarily responsible for liaising with Mongolian government authorities. 

2. Expansion of the Monywa Copper Project in Myanmar. Ivanhoe and CITIC will work together to facilitate the proposed expansion of the Monywa Copper Project, 50%-owned by Ivanhoe, which currently produces approximately 28,000 tonnes per year of LME grade A copper cathode. A recent scoping study by Ausenco Limited called for Monywa's production rate to increase to 129,000 tonnes in stages spread over six years --- a level that would establish Monywa as Asia's largest and lowest-cost copper producer, using the advanced heap-leach, solvent-extraction and electrowinning (SX/EW) copper recovery process. 

3. Development of Joint Ventures with CITIC Gold. CITIC Gold and Ivanhoe will examine possible arrangements to collaborate on various Chinese gold projects held by CITIC Gold, as well as other mining projects around the world. CITIC Gold, a wholly-owned subsidiary of CITIC, controls 15 operating mines in China.

*4. Introduction of Advanced Processing Technology. Ivanhoe and CITIC will work together to introduce advanced mineral processing technologies to various Asian mining projects. One example of an advanced technology is the Intec Process,   a hydrometallurgical technology being advanced by Ivanhoe. The Intec Process   provides substantial cost and environmental advantages over conventional smelting and refining processes and can be used to refine copper, zinc, nickel and precious metals from raw concentrates.* 


THOUGHTS????


----------



## Col Lector (20 February 2007)

Of which the crux is......

*The new Ivanhoe/CITIC alliance will investigate strategies to optimize the development of the following key projects in which either Ivanhoe or CITIC is involved:*

4. Introduction of Advanced Processing Technology. Ivanhoe and CITIC will work together to introduce advanced mineral processing technologies to various Asian mining projects. One example of an advanced technology is the Intec Process, a hydrometallurgical technology being advanced by Ivanhoe. The Intec Process provides substantial cost and environmental advantages over conventional smelting and refining processes and can be used to refine copper, zinc, nickel and precious metals from raw concentrates.


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

Its early days to call but it seems the tide is turning; methinks its time to get back on board. DYOR.


----------



## drmb (20 February 2007)

Col Lector said:
			
		

> Of which the crux is......
> 
> *The new Ivanhoe/CITIC alliance will investigate strategies to optimize the development of the following key projects in which either Ivanhoe or CITIC is involved:*
> 
> 4. Introduction of Advanced Processing Technology. Ivanhoe and CITIC will work together to introduce advanced mineral processing technologies to various Asian mining projects. *One example of an advanced technology is the Intec Process,* a hydrometallurgical technology being advanced by Ivanhoe. The Intec Process provides substantial cost and environmental advantages over conventional smelting and refining processes and can be used to refine copper, zinc, nickel and precious metals from raw concentrates.



That's exactly the quote from IVN I had in my mind earlier today when thinking "In whose interest is it to keep the price down, then move in so you don't have to pay licence fees or royalties." Why the JV which can pick up the technology for pennies if it keeps a lid on the price now. Mumble, mumble, mumble


----------



## Col Lector (21 February 2007)

Likely that Ivanhoe is liquidating/reducing initial big INL holding to free up some cash to ensure the Rio JV is established; 
Quite feasible  that CITIC is "in-the know"  is accumulating these parcels, at the dampened price, and will, to a point where Ivanhoe & CITIC  are holding a quantity that when combined will enable them to call some  shots in a takeover play....
    This strategy is made difficult however by the declarations required when a significant holding is accumulated . But there maybe another party  or two (a Rio operative???)also enlisted to quietly buy on their  behalf.

Could bode well for the INL sp when these parties reach significant declarable share levels and they make a grab for more, prior to a bid??

How well this works will depend on how quickly we...the opposing ASF bloc....accumulate any spare stock floating around...
If we mop up 300mill shares ASF Unincorp will be in a strong negotiating position......


----------



## Porper (21 February 2007)

Col Lector said:
			
		

> Likely that Ivanhoe is liquidating/reducing initial big INL holding to free up some cash to ensure the Rio JV is established;
> Quite feasible  that CITIC is "in-the know"  is accumulating these parcels, at the dampened price, and will, to a point where Ivanhoe & CITIC  are holding a quantity that when combined will enable them to call some  shots in a takeover play....
> This strategy is made difficult however by the declarations required when a significant holding is accumulated . But there maybe another party  or two (a Rio operative???)also enlisted to quietly buy on their  behalf.
> 
> ...




Not sure about all the conspiracy theories, but one thing I did notice was that when that half a million sell came in late yesterday there wasn't any reaction.A few weeks ago this would've started an avalanche of selling.

This to me says that most of the day traders are out of the stock.This is good as far as I am concerned.

Unfortunately Zinc is having another setback so today will be a test.


----------



## wintermute (21 February 2007)

Hi Kransky yeah I was probably going off half cocked again  but I do think the sharp dip at the beginning of feb does have a correlation, but that was probably it... 

Tony.


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2007)

Nice colourful presentation by BSM out today. (INL 18% owned) Good maps. Very pretty. 

Would have liked to hear some dialogue and get a feel for management. 

No update on the BDP feasibility study which is due.

Interesting notes in their presentation on 7 Feb about the interest shown by foreign company's in the IZP plant. Not sure what this is going to lead to? Anyone? 

Still waiting for another go at INL. Waiting for it to look like recovering. Perhaps holding above 20 cents is positive, but it really needs to confirm some higher highs. Perhaps if it gets over $0.24 it'll be heading back up. I'll be looking at it around the green circle I think. Failing 20 cents will be ordinary IMO..


----------



## hypnotic (21 February 2007)

hi Kennas

Always a pleasure looking at your graphs. INL has build a strong base around the 19.5 to 20 cents mark. Looks like it might break either way though. 

Any fundamentals calcs on this one anyone??

(not a holder.. yet.. maybe soon to jump in)

Hypnotic


----------



## kransky (21 February 2007)

Col Lector said:
			
		

> Had a bit of a look at the Ivanhoe website....
> 
> *4. Introduction of Advanced Processing Technology. Ivanhoe and CITIC will work together to introduce advanced mineral processing technologies to various Asian mining projects. One example of an advanced technology is the Intec Process,   a hydrometallurgical technology being advanced by Ivanhoe. The Intec Process   provides substantial cost and environmental advantages over conventional smelting and refining processes and can be used to refine copper, zinc, nickel and precious metals from raw concentrates.*




Ivanhoe talk about the Intec Process like its theirs.. this seems a little suss..

Though its very good seeing it mentioned like this!


----------



## wizz (22 February 2007)

Hopefully with zinc rebounding strongly INL can bounce today although it seems to respond inversely to good news


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2007)

Closer look at INL chart shows the clear support and resistance. 

Breaking 23 cents will be good darts, but 25 could signal a resumption of uptrend.


----------



## juddy (22 February 2007)

Hi Hypnotic,

There are a few fundamental calcs on the thread. As an example, Wintermute did some about 3-4 pages back.


----------



## wintermute (22 February 2007)

yeah but be wary of them, some things just didn't seem to add up any more after the announcement about what they got for the shipment came out.... I decided to wait for the yearly report because I don't understand the complexities involved!!   I did some more very back of the envelope calcs recently based on the Presentation figures and came up with earnings of 2.1 cps based on the concentrate shipments, which with a p/e of 10 would be surprise surprise 21c... this could well explain why it is staying at this level, as I have for quite a while been of the opinion that the Intec Process is no longer being factored into the sp.  

Tony.


----------



## Col Lector (22 February 2007)

Upside maybe with EAF dust & BSM trial added?? hopefully


----------



## wintermute (22 February 2007)

yes Col I don't think anything other than the forecast for zn shipments (based on current zinc price) is being factored in... plenty of upside IMO  

Tony.


----------



## TheAbyss (22 February 2007)

Howdy, Does anyone have access to Miningnews.net? Article today on Intec becoming a producer looks interesting.  Easy enough to get a 30 day trial to view the article and well worth the effort people. Article to large to paste here

http://www.miningnews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=94615 §ionsource=s0


----------



## Col Lector (23 February 2007)

Mmmm.....a green day...

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/fds/hi/business/market_data/commodities/default.stm


----------



## TheAbyss (23 February 2007)

Interesting article in Miningnews.net on Bass Metals which INL own 18.5% of.

WITH trial production at its Que River mine now underway, Bass Metals says the project and its other prospects at Tasmania offer plenty of opportunities for a "hungry" company.

Drilling at Bass Metals' Que River polymetallic project in Tasmania 

Bass Metals' managing director Mike Rosenstreich examining drill core from the Que River polymetallic project 

Speaking at the RIU Explorer's conference in Fremantle Wednesday, Bass Metals managing director Mike Rosenstreich outlined the opportunities the company saw in northeastern Tasmania.

"It's a happy hunting ground for elephants," he said. 

Bass Metals' focus to date has been the Que River project, where trial mining recently began. 

The Que River area was historically mined by Aberfoyle from 1978-1991 and then abandoned as uneconomic in favour of the Hellyer deposit to the north, a situation Rosenstreich views as good luck for Bass.

"Que River is in some ways a company-making project in its own right … It has never had a hungry geologist looking over it looking to fill up a hungry mill because they had this feast on their hands at Hellyer," he said. 

Within the Que River, the S-Lens and PQ South prospects have "significant" exploration upside, according to Rosenstreich. 

"[PQ-South] is an extraordinary area, the grades here are nothing short of spectacular - 20 m at 25% zinc … but they are quite consistent from other grades from historical drilling at this intensely mineralised area," Rosenstreich said. 

"Our evaluations are based solely on remnant resource material and we're pretty confident that at least one stope area in the mine was abandoned prematurely, and we hope to win that ore out by coming at it in an open pit."

Bass Metals has already hit an unexpected high-grade zone during trial mining.

"It's very selective mining, it's high value material, so when we have unexpected finds like this our whole mining schedule is based around winning that ore and driving value out of it," Rosenstreich said.

Beyond the existing deposits Rosenstreich was hopeful there are significant other, as yet undiscovered, deposits in the Que River area.

"Bass Metals is the first explorer to go over the ground since the early 1970s. We're dealing with a wide zone of alteration … it's a monster. We think that technology has advanced and we have an appetite for drilling and we think there's excellent prospects for finding more lenses, and if we're successful we'll crack it wide open again," he said.

"We have an untested geophysical anomaly down there we're keen to follow up on, we just haven't had the ability to do that yet."

The company also has several other significant prospects in the same region of Tasmania scheduled for more drilling. 

These included the Hellyer prospect, which Rosenstreich said would offer new value given the current metal price climate, and Mt Charter, as well as a zinc deposit 4km from Zinifex's Rosebery mine. 

Shares in Bass Metals were up 5% to 33c in morning trading today.


----------



## Rafa (23 February 2007)

INL's just had big fall...!


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Rafa said:
			
		

> INL's just had big fall...!



1 cent.   

Testing 20 cents and still holding ok. Waiting for a rebound........


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (23 February 2007)

I wish they would start licensing their technology and building more of a rep. So far they seemed to be improving perhaps once BSM gets their project up and running with INL technology they will be noticed. Looks like I'll be holding long term now.


----------



## wintermute (23 February 2007)

hi KiwiKarlos they can't licence their tech until it is proven on a comercial scale... that is what the BFS and new plant is for.... I'd say it will be 2009 at the earliest before we see any licensing assuming all goes well. 

@ Rafa, OMG 1c!! I think I'll go jump off a cliff  hmmmm let me see I hold 26000 INL shares so OMG I'm down $260!!! I'm ruined 

Tony.


----------



## Rafa (23 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> 1 cent.
> 
> Testing 20 cents and still holding ok. Waiting for a rebound........





sorry about that, for some reason when i looked it actually said 19.5 cents...
which is a 50% bigger fall that the 1cent, so i suggest you lot take all your wise cracks back!

   

But seriously, i was more concerned that it was going to close below 20c resistance!

PS: and i do hold close to 200,000 of this stock!


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Rafa said:
			
		

> sorry about that, for some reason when i looked it actually said 19.5 cents...
> which is a 50% bigger fall that the 1cent, so i suggest you lot take all your wise cracks back!
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. 20 cents is important, but it could probably close just under and still be ok. Would just be concerning....There's always a bit of leeway with these support lines, of course. I'll be waiting for around 24 cents before I'd be happy to be back in, even though I think it's got great potential.


----------



## wizz (23 February 2007)

JRV acq looks interesting
Esp when you look at this

YOUNG, NSW
Nickel/Cobalt/Scandium/Iron Laterite
Exploration Licences 5527, 5571 and 5152
Resource Statement
0.6% Ni cut-off: 167 million tonnes at 0.72% Ni, 0.07% Co
(140 million indicated, 27 million inferred)
Including 0.8% Ni cut-off: 58 million tonnes at 0.99% Ni, 0.07% Co
(50 million indicated, 8 million inferred)
In addition Low Grade 0.3% Ni cut-off: 113 million tonnes at 0.38% Ni, 0.04% Co
(95 million indicated, 18 million inferred)
Total Resource: 280 million tonnes at 0.58% Ni, 0.06% Co
(235 million indicated, 45 million inferred)
The company has been pursuing for about 2 years, a new process for the recovery of nickel, cobalt
and iron from its vast laterite resources near Young, NSW. The enhanced reaction of hydrochloric
acid in a magnesium chloride brine has been widely recognised for about 20 years. The possible
application to the treatment of nickel/cobalt laterites is of more recent origin. Many other groups
worldwide are seeking an improved treatment of laterites, so far without success. For the
relatively low grade Young resource, a treatment method needs to be found that would place any
operation located there potentially in the lower one third of nickel production cost worldwide. We
are advised by our consultants that the chloride route shows particular promise provided the
hydrochloric acid can be cheaply and effectively re-cycled for re-use. Tests have been carried out
in Canada that indicate that acid re-generation is a strong option, subject to engineering and cost
confirmation. The programme for the next 6 months will include:
1. An update of the Aspen Plus modelling of the metallurgical flowsheet;
2. Confirmatory tests for acid re-generation at a major laboratory here in Australia;
3. Independent expert review of key acid regeneration process and design issues;
4. Preliminary engineering studies to yield Capex and Opex for the operation;
5. On-going process development tests in Canada and Sydney;
6. An in-fill drilling programme of some 4000 metres at Young to provide about 10 tonnes of
metallurgical sample;and
7. Plans for a continuous test of the process at pilot plant stage at a probable cost of $12-15
million dollars.
The company can meet the cost of items 1 through 6 but item 7 will need input from a partner,
perhaps in late 2007.


----------



## juddy (23 February 2007)

20% of BSM plus offtake agreement, 15% of JRV plus good possibility of Intec process being used in commercial production, currently earning $2.5m a month...God, what more does the market need?

They must have tested samples of JRV's laterite deposit to move to this stage and tests must have been good.


----------



## constable (23 February 2007)

juddy said:
			
		

> 20% of BSM plus offtake agreement, 15% of JRV plus good possibility of Intec process being used in commercial production, currently earning $2.5m a month...God, what more does the market need?
> 
> They must have tested samples of JRV's laterite deposit to move to this stage and tests must have been good.



No one is gonna chase this stock while it has a ceiling in place!(imo its at .215c which is when the large orders squash the buyers). The day ivanhoe stop selling will be the day to jump on it!


----------



## juddy (23 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> No one is gonna chase this stock while it has a ceiling in place!(imo its at .215c which is when the large orders squash the buyers). The day ivanhoe stop selling will be the day to jump on it!




Sorry, that makes absolutely no sense to a long term holder. If IVN are going to sell it down to 13c then I will grab more. It certainly beats buying at 22c.  Remember that some of us, being LTHs have a different mindset so chasing stock is what we avoid.


----------



## imajica (24 February 2007)

with Jervois having an in ground nickel resource of over 1 million tonnes of nickel - this is huge! (albeit low grade resource) INL should surge next week on this news


----------



## kransky (24 February 2007)

will GME be next?


----------



## wizz (24 February 2007)

If u check the INL register Ivanhoe haven't sold a single share this calender year, as per their statement. Don't blame them for capping
Only costs $20 to check


----------



## juddy (24 February 2007)

kransky said:
			
		

> will GME be next?




Any laterite nickel project will be fair game it seems.


----------



## imajica (26 February 2007)

INL have bought a large stake in JRV

197 mill full price shares at 1.16 cents plus 107 mil oppies 

JRV is currently trading at 2.9 cents


that's a 3.5 million dollar capital gain since friday



nice


----------



## imajica (26 February 2007)

INL just went into pre-open

an announcement is on the way


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2007)

Doesn't look like pre open to me...  

Ann in regard to JRV notice.

INL turning into an interesting company with major holdings in BSM and now JRV. Wonder where this is leading....


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2007)

Just bumping another chart of INL here as it looks to be moving into buy territory for me. At 22 cents now, and moving towards a breakout at 23-24 cents. Around the green circle. One to watch IMO. 

The indicators are saying it's recovering.

(not holding)


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2007)

And their stake in JRV has just gone up 50%. Good darts.


----------



## CanOz (26 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like pre open to me...
> 
> Ann in regard to JRV notice.
> 
> INL turning into an interesting company with major holdings in BSM and now JRV. Wonder where this is leading....




Certainly making for an interesting day trade for JRV, not that i'm in it.


----------



## imajica (26 February 2007)

Mining News Article:



> Intec snares stake in Jervois
> 
> Monday, 26 February 2007
> Paul Garvey
> ...


----------



## wintermute (26 February 2007)

you back in yet Kennas??  I put the base of my decending triangle at 20c figured today was make or break (for the short term) looks like it was make, assuming we aren't seeing a false break  

Tony.


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> you back in yet Kennas??  I put the base of my decending triangle at 20c figured today was make or break (for the short term) looks like it was make, assuming we aren't seeing a false break
> 
> Tony.



Yep. Picked up a few. If the break is confirmed will probably buy a few more. Not sure if today's action is sustainable. Might be just reaction to JRV play and peter off. I'm cautiously optomistic that it might have turned, but as I said earlier, needs to clearly break 23 cents IMO for downtrend to perhaps be broken. The indicators are telling me it has but I'm not yet convinced.


----------



## Porper (26 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yep. Picked up a few. If the break is confirmed will probably buy a few more. Not sure if today's action is sustainable. Might be just reaction to JRV play and peter off. I'm cautiously optomistic that it might have turned, but as I said earlier, needs to clearly break 23 cents IMO for downtrend to perhaps be broken. The indicators are telling me it has but I'm not yet convinced.




INL need a close on the days highs to have a chance of moving up in the short term.

Much improved volume with a close near the days lows is a big negative for me.At the moment it is getting dumped again.A strong close and we have a case for a strong run.

I may be even tempted to buy more if we can get a close of 0.23 or higher.


----------



## skint (26 February 2007)

Porper said:
			
		

> INL need a close on the days highs to have a chance of moving up in the short term.
> 
> Much improved volume with a close near the days lows is a big negative for me.At the moment it is getting dumped again.A strong close and we have a case for a strong run.
> 
> I may be even tempted to buy more if we can get a close of 0.23 or higher.



I wonder if Ivanhoe is doing the dumping. A little while ago they still had 39m shares to sell.


----------



## Rafa (26 February 2007)

skint said:
			
		

> I wonder if Ivanhoe is doing the dumping. A little while ago they still had 39m shares to sell.




According to Wizz, Ivanhoe haven't sold a single share this year...
But their announcement about this sell off certainly has capped the price very nicely for someone!


----------



## wintermute (26 February 2007)

Well I think this looks pretty positive  







We have a break of the downtrend, increased volume, positive MACD, DMI cross, and RSI reversal and break above 50! 

Also the break below 20 could be considered the false break of the descending triangle, and this one the true break... Well that's my fantacy and I'm sticking to it 

Tony.


----------



## jtb (26 February 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> Well I think this looks pretty positive




Smick chart too mate


----------



## TheAbyss (2 March 2007)

At least INL  has some good news. Record breaking no less. Pity they chose today to announce as it will probably get lost in the gloom.

Record Production at Hellyer
Trial commenced at Que River
Trial in Sydney under way

The good story continues


----------



## bigt (2 March 2007)

Great ann out by INL, the hellyer mill is powering, and gives positive assurance to investors of the continuing positive cashflow going forward. A real long term winner this.


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

Yeah good ann. They need to give JRV a lesson or two on marketing/PR. Perhaps when they have 50% they will do it themselves.


----------



## imajica (2 March 2007)

very encouraging announcement - just had a bit of a run - looks like the usual selling pressure will drag it down once again - I hope I'm wrong


----------



## imajica (3 March 2007)

Intec website has been updated with a detailed description of their process for extracting nickel - a crucial necessity if they want to extract the billions of dollars worth of nickel that Jervois mining has in the ground - their process looks far more favourable to traditional heap leaching techniques  -  very encouraging indeed for all INL holders


The Intec Nickel Laterite Process (INLP) has been developed as a halide-based alternative for the recovery of nickel and associated by-products from lateritic deposits. The development of such deposits is generally by way of pressure acid leach (PAL) or high pressure acid leaching (HPAL). 

Both pyrometallurgical and hydrometallurgical processes are applied commercially to the recovery of nickel and cobalt from lateritic ores. Pyrometallurgical techniques tend to utilise saprolite, with a process typically involving drying, calcining/reduction and electric furnace smelting. Pyrometallurgy usually produces a ferro-nickel (Fe-Ni metal) or nickel sulfide matte, which are further processed/refined to recover pure metal. The disadvantages of these processes include the requirement for higher-grade ores, substantial energy requirements and poor cobalt recoveries. 

Hydrometallurgical processes are more applicable to the limonitic laterites. Although the saprolitic laterites are often richer in nickel (up to 3%) than the limonitic layer, the high magnesium content results in higher acid consumption. The primary hydrometallurgical processes applied commercially are: 

the Caron process, an energy-intensive pyro/hydro combination with lower overall Ni and Co recoveries, which was first applied in Cuba the 1950s and is no longer considered viable for greenfield projects; 
high-pressure acid leaching (HPAL), which offers higher overall Ni & Co recoveries, >90%. This has been the technology common to all new hydrometallurgical nickel projects over the last 15 years, such as the three Australian projects at Cawse, Murrin Murrin and Bulong; and 
atmospheric-pressure acid leaching processes including the Jaguar Nickel Inc (JNI) process. 
The INLP uses the chloride medium, which is relatively novel when compared with the conventional sulphate medium for PAL and HPAL. The main advantage of the chloride medium is the ability to operate a leach at atmospheric pressure. This approach is the essence of the Atmospheric Acid Leach (AAL) (Jaguar Nickel), which relies on pyrohydrolysis to recover HCl for leaching and MgO for liquor purification.


www.intec.com.au/docs/asx/Nickel Process/Intec Nickel Laterite Process Description.pdf


----------



## TheAbyss (5 March 2007)

Miningnews.net has reiterated the positves for INL again today. Basically the news from last week re the trial at Queue, ongoing Trial Sydney and record producition. It seems that most agree that INL are a winner so be patient


----------



## nizar (5 March 2007)

Tend to agree with constable and Chops.
Fundamentals and growth potential DOES NOT make you money.

If you are taking a long position which i suspect you are by your constant ramps, then you can only make money from share price appreciation.

The share price is going down - so why are u still holding this one?

Trade the price action.


----------



## imajica (5 March 2007)

I always hold stocks long term - I don't trade short term price movements

P.S. I am not ramping - merely stating facts regarding the company - I don't invest in hot air and empty promises


----------



## Techbuy (5 March 2007)

INL and JRV are having a meeting around the 8th March about ?????
It could be a take over offer or rejection of INL.
How do you think this will change the SP?


----------



## resourceboom (5 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Tend to agree with constable and Chops.
> Fundamentals and growth potential DOES NOT make you money.
> 
> If you are taking a long position..., then you can only make money from share price appreciation.




Fundamentals and growth potential results and many other factors, such as the current share price (is it a bargain?) result in share price appreciation.

Warren Buffet is the worlds richest investor, and value investing on fundamentals is the key, not trends or charting.

However if charting is working for you thats great, each to their own, we can all make profits using different methods, astrology even


----------



## Gundini (5 March 2007)

Techbuy said:
			
		

> INL and JRV are having a meeting around the 8th March about ?????
> It could be a take over offer or rejection of INL.
> How do you think this will change the SP?




You would have to think it a positive prospect. INL already holding 10% JRV stock at an average of 1.6 cents I think, so they have doubled their money either way. The speculative premium was built into JRV last week at 4.1, so they shouldn't get hurt at current prices of .3... I doubt there would be a takeover, a win/win deal more likely IMO. Figure if INL and JRV do a deal with the Nickel, and it's procesing, both stock should increase in value. If the deal is canned, there shouldn't be any downside, as no current premium is built into either price as they stand.

I hold INL, and will be buying some JRV tomorrow. All's good IMO, not much risk!   

DYOR


----------



## wintermute (5 March 2007)

I normally use charts (in addition to my FA), since the 28th Feb I think any charts went out the window until the market settles down.  INL was starting to look like it had broken out of it's downtrend, then along came some bad? news from China about a little slip on ONE of their stock exchanges, the world hits the panic button, LOTS of stocks get hit pretty hard... INL is most certainly not alone in this regard...  Add to that that zinc fell something around 5% on Friday, and it's hardly surprising we've seen a re-visit of 18.5c... If I had more cash I'd consider buying some   sure it might go a bit lower, but I hardly think we are going to see a return to 11c. usually when INL hits 18.5 it is only for a brief time. 

There are not many shares currently that are performing well...  Unless we are in for a LONG correction of 6 months or so, I don't think buying at 18.5 is committing financial suicide  I'd be very surprised (and a bit concerned) if I saw INL go lower than 15c... my average buy price is about 19c. 

Tony.


----------



## Techbuy (6 March 2007)

Gundini said:
			
		

> You would have to think it a positive prospect. INL already holding 10% JRV stock at an average of 1.6 cents I think, so they have doubled their money either way. The speculative premium was built into JRV last week at 4.1, so they shouldn't get hurt at current prices of .3... I doubt there would be a takeover, a win/win deal more likely IMO. Figure if INL and JRV do a deal with the Nickel, and it's procesing, both stock should increase in value. If the deal is canned, there shouldn't be any downside, as no current premium is built into either price as they stand.
> 
> I hold INL, and will be buying some JRV tomorrow. All's good IMO, not much risk!
> 
> DYOR




Thanks Gundini, I wanted some idea of how things could go and maybe the kind of risk involved.


----------



## juddy (7 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Fundamentals and growth potential DOES NOT make you money.




That would have to be the funniest statement I have seen on any investment website. It was a joke right????? Gawd, I hope so.


----------



## nizar (7 March 2007)

juddy said:
			
		

> That would have to be the funniest statement I have seen on any investment website. It was a joke right????? Gawd, I hope so.




Well im glad you enjoyed it bro


----------



## imajica (7 March 2007)

right before close of trade today we have a single bidder for 2 million shares

looks like we may have some intso buying 

tomorrow should be a solid day as BSM have hit some promising mineralisation - have a read of their announcement

also with INL's CEO meeting up with JRV on Friday tomorrow should be a very strong day indeed


----------



## wintermute (8 March 2007)

yeah saw that and made me pull a sell bid I had in  don't worry it was only a small one  just trimming a few of my stocks to get some more cash as I think this correction is not over just yet. 

I also noticed this morning some unusual trades... first signs of bot trading on INL maybe??

Time	Price	Volume	Value	Conditions	Attributes	BuyXRef	SellXRef	
08/03/2007 10:35:47	0.205	62996	12914.18		G			
08/03/2007 10:35:47	0.2	37000	7400.00		F			
08/03/2007 10:35:47	0.2	4	0.80		F			
08/03/2007 10:28:31	0.2	30000	6000.00		G			
08/03/2007 10:26:50	0.2	19996	3999.20		G			
08/03/2007 10:26:50	0.2	30004	6000.80		F			
08/03/2007 10:21:54	0.2	9996	1999.20		G			
08/03/2007 10:21:54	0.2	4	0.80		F			

why would anyone in their right mind sell (or is it buy) only 4 shares??? admittedly they were part of an overall bigger trade but in both cases it started with just 4 shares!

Tony.


----------



## Gurgler (8 March 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> I also noticed this morning some unusual trades... first signs of bot trading on INL maybe??
> 
> Time	Price	Volume	Value	Conditions	Attributes	BuyXRef	SellXRef
> 08/03/2007 10:35:47	0.205	62996	12914.18		G
> ...




Looking at these bids from the bottom up (and focusing on the times):
at 10.21.54    4+9996 = 10,000
at 10.26.50    30004+19996 = 50,000
at 10.28.31    30,000
at 10.35.47    37,000+63,000 = 100,000

Could be nothing more than a programming glitch. Hey, but I'm no expert!
What do the G and F mean - a buy and sell reference? In which case???


----------



## Techbuy (8 March 2007)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> What do the G and F mean - a buy and sell reference? In which case???



F = Buy Partial Fill
G = Sell Partial Fill


----------



## imajica (9 March 2007)

should be an interesting day with PW telling Jervois how things will be!

INL has got the goods to unlock a previously uneconomic very large resource

why would INL purchase nearly 20% of JRV if they didn't have a high level of certainty that their process could be used on the deposit

Good luck INL holders, we are not gonna need it


----------



## Gundini (9 March 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> should be an interesting day with PW telling Jervois how things will be!
> 
> INL has got the goods to unlock a previously uneconomic very large resource
> 
> ...




Agree with you imajica, but must say I am a little disheartened by the lack of accumulation in the Intec stock over the last couple of days. Maybe investors figure it would be some time yet until INL could get a processing plant built near JRV's nickel resourses, so prefer to wait rather than speculate! Figure we won't get any new of the outcome until Monday.


----------



## champ2003 (11 March 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> should be an interesting day with PW telling Jervois how things will be!
> 
> INL has got the goods to unlock a previously uneconomic very large resource
> 
> ...




PW? What or who is PW?
INL have an 11.66% holding in JRV not 20%.

Champ


----------



## Kauri (11 March 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> should be an interesting day with PW telling Jervois how things will be!
> 
> INL has got the goods to unlock a previously uneconomic very large resource
> 
> ...




   How much did they buy, I have read here 11%, then that went to 15%, and now 20%????


----------



## TheAbyss (11 March 2007)

Their latest market release regarding this states that they owned 11.7 5 then sold down to 11.35 as of last week.


----------



## Gurgler (11 March 2007)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> PW? What or who is PW?
> INL have an 11.66% holding in JRV not 20%.
> 
> Champ




Champ
PW = Philip Wood MD and CEO of INL

Friday's announcement from INL states the holding reduced from 11.78% to 11.31% (minor adjustment - reflecting ???).

The phrasing of the ann doesn't sound particularly friendly ".. there can be no assurance that any agreement will be reached ...". More news promised in two weeks.


----------



## Atomic5 (11 March 2007)

If the Chinese MOU JV goes ahead, JRV could choose whichever metallurgists or process they wanted, worldwide, and even someone the Chinese approve of. 

Plus INL dumped the stock _before_ the meeting (nice 'insider' move there INL), and their holding of JRV as of 26th February 2006 was "197,407,783 shares and 107,200,000 options representing 14.56% on a fully diluted basis".

Perhaps JRV sees them as wanting to jump on the JRV bandwagon for the benefit of INL, seeing as the Chinese have no shortage of funds. Pursell has yet to say anything positive about INL that anyone knows of.

_*Chinese interested in Young project * 

Thursday, 8 February 2007
Mining News

IN A move the company describes as a "huge step", Jervois Mining has signed a memorandum of understanding with Chinese company Guandong Guang Ye Assets Management, which could see the two firms establish a joint venture at the Melbourne-based junior's nickel-cobalt laterite project in Young in New South Wales.

A map of Melbourne-based junior Jervois Mining's tenements. 

The memorandum gives Guang Ye a six-month mandate to examine the project before deciding to enter the JV.

Jervois said Guang Ye "believes that the development of the Young project would fit well with is nickel processing operations".

The Guandong Provincial Government wholly owns the Chinese company, which will analyse the resource and the proposed laterite ore treatment as well as the project economics during the next six months, with Guang Ye representatives visiting the project either in March or April.

Jervois managing director Duncan Pursell told MiningNews.Net that the deal is highly significant for the explorer.

"The Young resource is enormous," he said. "If the Chinese come in and fund it, it will be a huge step for us. The company [Guang Ye] has the funds to do it, there's no shortage of money there."  

The memorandum also established that Jervois will provide Guang Ye with a business plan covering projected capital expenditure, operating expenses, and the project's technical data. 

Additionally, Jervois has given a commitment that it will not deal with any other Chinese entity while Guang Ye is considering its decision. 

The Young project has an indicated and inferred resource totalling 167 million tonnes at 0.72% nickel and 0.07% cobalt. Jervois holds other tenements in NSW and Western Australia, including area prospective for copper, nickel and gold as well as nickel and cobalt.

The market responded positively to the announcement, boosting shares in Jervois by 23% from 1.3c to 1.6c in morning trading.
_ 


Just MHO - Please DYOR


----------



## juddy (11 March 2007)

Don't forget to add, "if they find anything". You could say the same of RRS, they have a potential resource of over $50 billion. lol 

In their history NWE have found nought, their management has been weak (even worse than RRS). Why would people believe this time is going to be different? A market cap of $30m shows how much the market believes the story. 

Raisings on the way to fund the next drilling campaign?


"How much have people lost on INL?" What a stupid thing to say. How much have people who bought NWE in late 2000 lost? That was 6 years ago and they have seen cap. raising after cap. raising since that time. Any words of encouragement for them Chops? No of course not, you just plan to trade it.


If only investing was a easy as drilling a hole and hoping there was something at the end of it... I believe some people think it is.   


Anyway, enough from me I'm not going to give you anymore reasons to spam this thread. Do it elsewhere.


----------



## imajica (11 March 2007)

chops, I must admit you are sounding a little desperate ramping those dog stocks!!!! INL has 3-4 billion in tailings resource alone at Hellyer + a s**tload of other projects - chops, nizar   etc   if you don't like INL why bother posting then - stick to the other threads


----------



## juddy (11 March 2007)

imajica said:
			
		

> chops, I must admit you are sounding a little desperate ramping those dog stocks!!!! INL has 3-4 billion in tailings resource alone at Hellyer + a s**tload of other projects - chops, nizar   etc   if you don't like INL why bother posting then - stick to the other threads




It's amusing when TA traders start referring to fundamentals to get others in.


----------



## juddy (11 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Perhaps JRV sees them as wanting to jump on the JRV bandwagon for the benefit of INL, seeing as the Chinese have no shortage of funds




INL have been accumulating JRV since September last year, way before the market knew the Chinese were contemplating anything and probably way before JRV knew about the Chinese too. That looks like a well-planned manouvre, not 'jumping on the bandwagon".

cheers


----------



## chops_a_must (12 March 2007)

juddy said:
			
		

> It's amusing when TA traders start referring to fundamentals to get others in.





			
				imajica said:
			
		

> chops, I must admit you are sounding a little desperate ramping those dog stocks!!!! INL has 3-4 billion in tailings resource alone at Hellyer + a s**tload of other projects - chops, nizar etc if you don't like INL why bother posting then - stick to the other threads



I'm not a T/A trader.

I am posting because this stock has been blatantly ramped since it came down from it's highs. Frequent calls of "bargain" have been laid again and again before yet another price dive.

Dog stocks? Lol! AED and NWE have made me 30% plus, and that's banked profit, not incliding what I'm sitting on now.

So let me ask you something imajica. INL was at one point your only holding. Now you hold another stock. So, have you reduced some of your INL holding to fund this new position? If not, what has happened to the confidence you once had to put everything into INL?


----------



## Atomic5 (12 March 2007)

juddy said:
			
		

> INL have been accumulating JRV since September last year, way before the market knew the Chinese were contemplating anything and probably way before JRV knew about the Chinese too. That looks like a well-planned manouvre, not 'jumping on the bandwagon".
> 
> cheers




Yes fair enough. Their big move however came on the 23rd February 2007, the day Jaguar Nickel announced that they were going to become a merchant bank and invest in undervalued stock.

I would have known nothing about Jaguar Nickel (Canada) except for INLs constant referrfals to them on their webpage and PDFs. 

INL either want to be Jaguar or they want to compete with Jaguar worldwide. Jaguar however earn $100-250m P/A, and JRV could bring INL that type of income if only they would agree to play ball. 

Unfortunately experimental Nickel laterite techniques still leave a bad taste in investor mouths, and maybe, just maybe JRV think this kind of association might scare off the Chinese. 

But who knows ....

Just MHO - But please DYOR, or at least read the stock webpages.


----------



## juddy (12 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Yes fair enough. Their big move however came on the 23rd February 2007, the day Jaguar Nickel announced that they were going to become a merchant bank and invest in undervalued stock..




I note you make constant referral to that coincidence as being planned.  Conspiracy theories shouldn't be passed off as fact.



			
				Atomic5 said:
			
		

> INL either want to be Jaguar or they want to compete with Jaguar worldwide. Jaguar however earn $100-250m P/A, and JRV could bring INL that type of income if only they would agree to play ball. Unfortunately experimental Nickel laterite techniques still leave a bad taste in investor mouths, and maybe, just maybe JRV think this kind of association might scare off the Chinese.




JRV have had plenty of time to use the Jaguar process, they have not done so. The reason is that it was probably bound to fail, casting doubt on the viability of that process globally.

The INLP is one of the babies of the INL stable of processes. A minor process. INL wanting to be Jaguar? No they want to be INL. Jaguar only have one process.




			
				Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Just MHO - But please DYOR, or at least read the stock webpages.




Perhaps before telling me to educate myself on this stock, you need to read back through the thread.


----------



## Atomic5 (12 March 2007)

JRV dont have the money.

& its not conspiracy, it's just plain old business. Gees you sound hurt.

Cheers.

Just MHO - Please DYOR


----------



## juddy (12 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> & its not conspiracy, it's just plain old business.




It is opinion, nothing more (the work of an overactive imagination). It is irresponsible to portray it as anything else.

Hurt feelings? No just little tolerance for those who don't research.


----------



## chops_a_must (12 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> & its not conspiracy, it's just plain old business. Gees you sound hurt.



Yep. People on this thread are massively defensive. People have lost a lot of money on hopes and dreams.


----------



## juddy (12 March 2007)

Not me, have made heaps and will make heaps more. Read back through the thread and you'll see my buy points. *All recorded there for you to see.* 

Most people who bag stocks with no fundamental backing (other than referring to charts) are TA traders who have been burnt. They haven't learnt to move on. It happens a lot on sites such as HC. I thought ASF was different. Apparently not.

Does that describe you Chops?


----------



## Joe Blow (12 March 2007)

Lets not let this get personal guys.

How about you both just agree to disagree and we can let this thread move forward in a more constructive way?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (12 March 2007)

take it somewhere else guys, this seems more like general chat.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (12 March 2007)

Guess i'm not as quick as the moderator  :


----------



## chops_a_must (12 March 2007)

juddy said:
			
		

> Most people who bag stocks with no fundamental backing (other than referring to charts) are TA traders who have been burnt. They haven't learnt to move on. It happens a lot on sites such as HC. I thought ASF was different. Apparently not.
> 
> Does that describe you Chops?



Nope.

It is disappointing when you can't provide an alternative view to a blatant ramp without being called a "myopic wa*ker".

Fundamental or not, you still HAVE to pick an entry and an exit. And this hasn't given an entry for a long long time. There is also disagreement on the fundamentals, and just because people may disagree with you, aren't thinking along the same lines as you, it does not mean that they have not done any research.

Ignore different points of view at your peril. This one has had alarm bells ringing since December and they haven't stopped. And a boardroom playing schoolyard tactics, why woud you want to be a part of it?


----------



## Atomic5 (12 March 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Yep. People on this thread are massively defensive. People have lost a lot of money on hopes and dreams.




INTEC like any other company or business would be aware of of global events and changes in their field of business and research.

There is nothing personal about that at all.


----------



## juddy (12 March 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Fundamental or not, you still HAVE to pick an entry and an exit.




Yes, but the exit point is certainly not there yet. It will come when the fundamentals change. As I see it, they are only getting stronger. 

My entry points were along time ago.


----------



## chops_a_must (12 March 2007)

juddy said:
			
		

> Entry points were along time ago.



So if you agree no one should be buying now and so do I, what is the problem?


----------



## Atomic5 (12 March 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> And a boardroom playing schoolyard tactics, why woud you want to be a part of it?




I agree.

but ... Just my MHO - Please DYOR


----------



## juddy (12 March 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> So if you agree no one should be buying now and so do I, what is the problem?




you should have known what I meant, by the smiley afterwards. I have since edited it because you didn't understand or purposely misquoted me for the sake of your own view.


----------



## juddy (12 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> but ... Just my MHO - Please DYOR




That is business. Paladin are a recent example. I'm very happy to be associated with them too.


----------



## Atomic5 (12 March 2007)

Why haven't they peddled their processes to BHP over the last 2 years? 

BHP have been building a $2.2bn (expensive!) Nickel refinery in Ravensthorpe since 2004, and are currently desperate to get their Nickel refinery into production in order to take advantage of current nickel prices.

Delays have been partly due to lack of expert personnel so much so that they too will need to go overseas and get them.

Just MHO - Please DYOR.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (12 March 2007)

Have any of their processes been commercially proven yet?


----------



## Sean K (12 March 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Have any of their processes been commercially proven yet?



Not sure if it's been reported in the past few days but the BDP plant did mostly operate to specifications but is now being reviewed in a Feasability Study with the assistance of WOR to determine if it's commercially viable. This report is supposed to be out very soon. Check back through their previous anns for more detail on this.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 March 2007)

Which process did this plant test, don't they have a whole range of processes for different metals each requiring the types of feasability tests your referring to.

Would be good to hear some news of a successfull Zinc and nickel process.


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Which process did this plant test, don't they have a whole range of processes for different metals each requiring the types of feasability tests your referring to.
> 
> Would be good to hear some news of a successfull Zinc and nickel process.



Kiwi, You should go to their website to get a full understanding of the different projects they have. There are two main ones that people are getting confused about. There is the Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project (50% JV with Polymetals) which is in operation producing Zinc concentrate from the old tailings damn, and will have Zn fed in from BSM and others into the future, and there is the Bernie Demonstration Plant, BDP, which has been tested but is now undergoing a feasability study to test it's commercial viability. This is being prepared by Ammtec and Worley Parsons and is due soon. This process can be applied to any metal and has been tested to produce zinc, lead, silver, copper and gold. You really should go back through their anns in detail to see the differences here. It's worth a read. Cheers.

http://www.intec.com.au/


----------



## imajica (13 March 2007)

a you tube video of  an intec presentation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFa095WC-Vo


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 March 2007)

I did read through some of the material. The process your talking about at the Burnie demonstration plant is a totally different process to the one been used at Hellyer.

From my understanding the Burnie demo Plant process is the one which will really make big bucks if it works. The metals that come from the burnie process will be almost pure zinc where as Hellyer is only concentrate.

I thought to extract each different type of metal also required a different chemical process, not one process that pumps out pure zinc, lead and nickel at the end.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 March 2007)

The chemical processes used to process zinc at burnie are very similar to those used for copper and nickel. 

I don't think there is any where near the potential value in the concentrate project as compared to the chemical leaching process.

Sure the Concentrate process can get more out of existing tailiings, blended ore and perhapes be used in EAFD but the leaching process is what will be used if anything comes of the JRV nickel deposit.


----------



## wintermute (13 March 2007)

Hi Kiwikarlos, the demo plant process can actually extract more from the tailings than the concentrate process does!!! They will do a second pass on the tailings with the INtec process to extract what they miss when producing the concentrate. 

Also the end product is PURE zinc, in tests it rated higher purity than Prime Western Grade zinc. 

Finally I believe that the plant has separate circuits which simulateously extract ALL of the metals in the ore.... I'd need to double check this though, not sure how they manage it, but that is my belief... the copper and gold circuits did not perform to specification during the demo plants steady state period, but since they are going to be starting the Burnie demo plant back up in semi commercial mode, they might work on getting that right then. 

Tony.


----------



## Atomic5 (22 March 2007)

RE: JRV & INL merger off 

JRVs views on the INTEC (INL) process have been known since May 2006 at least. 

Why force themselves on JRV? Pity people who bought JRV at 3c. They'll be happy the when the Chinese come over, grateful even.

http://www.jervoismining.com.au/uploaditems/reports/Dr Bryn Harris ALTA paper April 2006.pdf


_Recently, Intec Limited described what also appears to be a somewhat complex new
chloride-based process wherein the limonite fraction of a laterite is leached by hydrochloric acid
in a solution of calcium and sodium chlorides [14]. The process can be operated in either one or
two stages, the first stage being at 100-110 °C and the second, or if it is just a single-stage
process, at 150-220 °C in an autoclave. In this process, both dissolved iron and magnesium are
precipitated via the use of lime, iron as hematite and magnesium as MgO. The process also
requires the substantial addition of sulphuric acid to regenerate the hydrochloric acid from the
resulting calcium chloride solution, with the sulphate balance being controlled by the further
addition of lime. The use of an autoclave and the large requirement for sulphuric acid seem to
mitigate against the use of this process, and unless a saleable form of calcium sulphate can be
produced [15,16,17], there will also be a considerable residue fall._


----------



## rub92me (23 March 2007)

SP looks to be falling through (short term) resistance now. Next resistance at 15 cents; if that doesn't hold it could get real ugly


----------



## Atomic5 (26 March 2007)

Couldn't be because they hold shares in a company that has no faith in them?: Wood himself practically admitting as to how "stupid" the JRV proposal almost was considering INLs technological "limits". 

Wish they would just state what they intend to do with JRV. They seem to _agree _with JRV.

People now think they have 'invested' in JRV, hence the Patented Aspen process (competitors) for extracting Nickel. 

Some even think they will come back for hostile takeover (?)  

Makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## coladuna (26 March 2007)

I don't know what their intention was, but all they achieved through the JRV merger proposal is put a real negative sentiment towards this stock. 
Just can't believe how much the SP has gone down since January. 
Now we are back to where we were 10 months ago. 
I've been a faithful holder since May last year and have seen my profit shoot up to 120% in Dec-Jan and now it's down to 11%. Certainly not a happy camper here.


----------



## Atomic5 (26 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Kiwi, You should go to their website to get a full understanding of the different projects they have. There are two main ones that people are getting confused about. There is the Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project (50% JV with Polymetals) which is in operation producing Zinc concentrate from the old tailings damn, and will have Zn fed in from BSM and others into the future, and there is the Bernie Demonstration Plant, BDP, which has been tested but is now undergoing a feasability study to test it's commercial viability. This is being prepared by Ammtec and Worley Parsons and is due soon. This process can be applied to any metal and has been tested to produce zinc, lead, silver, copper and gold. You really should go back through their anns in detail to see the differences here. It's worth a read. Cheers.
> 
> http://www.intec.com.au/




Hi Kennas
What does the BDP plant info say about Nickel? Do they anticipate it being feasable, chemically wise (Ni output, sulphur residue etc), viable, (cost effective)?

Ive ploughed through the INL website and the internet and still cant answer this one.
Thanks


----------



## jtb (26 March 2007)

coladuna said:


> I don't know what their intention was, but all they achieved through the JRV merger proposal is put a real negative sentiment towards this stock.
> Just can't believe how much the SP has gone down since January.
> Now we are back to where we were 10 months ago.
> I've been a faithful holder since May last year and have seen my profit shoot up to 120% in Dec-Jan and now it's down to 11%. Certainly not a happy camper here.




Agree,

Took my medicine this morning and sold down 75%.
If 0.16c support fails the the rest is going as well, no point in holding two more months for CGT relief if theres no CG


----------



## coladuna (26 March 2007)

Looks like the announcement has helped in slowing the haemorrhaging!
Lets hope it counters the negative sentiment somewhat.


----------



## Col Lector (26 March 2007)

Holding 8.3% of a 50mill company for a cost "less than zero"....that has to be a positive thing for INL. Given the (apparent) Chinese interest in JRV it is likely that this will be able to be utilised ie, converted to cold hard cash, or used as a handy bargaining chip in the short-medium.
No wonder the gnashing and wailing from the embittered JRV holders (see JRV thread). eg......"I can just see the INL guys now - geek nerd pimpled science types with bifocals and 7 gigabytes of pr0n, and NO socially redeeming features"


----------



## Atomic5 (26 March 2007)

No actually Col I was referring to you.


----------



## Col Lector (26 March 2007)

Ah Atomic.....Playing the person rather than the ball.....a typical response from someone out-played, under-equipped or out of their depth. Need I say more??? except to suggest that maybe labelling yourself "Atomic" is also a reinforcement of this. The stock forum equivalent of the under-endowed male tooling around in the phallic sports car....?


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

Let's keep it to INL guys, or the personal tit for tat goes. Thanks, kennas


----------



## CanOz (26 March 2007)

Col Lector said:


> Ah Atomic.....Playing the person rather than the ball.....a typical response from someone out-played, under-equipped or out of their depth. Need I say more??? except to suggest that maybe labelling yourself "Atomic" is also a reinforcement of this. The stock forum equivalent of the under-endowed male tooling around in the phallic sports car....?




ROTFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Gundini (26 March 2007)

Col Lector said:


> Ah Atomic.....Playing the person rather than the ball.....a typical response from someone out-played, under-equipped or out of their depth. Need I say more??? except to suggest that maybe labelling yourself "Atomic" is also a reinforcement of this. The stock forum equivalent of the under-endowed male tooling around in the phallic sports car....?




Sorry Atomic, but even you have to laugh at this, hehehe....

What a come back  

Now, what's the topic again?


----------



## Atomic5 (26 March 2007)

yeah especially as I wasnt born with a p****  ???? 

(last tat from me Kennas) .... and unlike Col I dont equate trading or JRV with "perfectly round luscious grapes"  ???? and I already told him the hand is _creepy._


----------



## Joe Blow (26 March 2007)

Okay guys.... back on topic please. 

From this point on any posts not related to INL will be removed and offenders severely spanked.


----------



## greggy (26 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:


> RE: JRV & INL merger off
> 
> JRVs views on the INTEC (INL) process have been known since May 2006 at least.
> 
> ...



Hi Atomic5,

"Pity people who bought JRV at 3c" you say.  When playing with specs you have got to be very careful and understand the risks involved.  INL have made a pretty good profit out of the exercise and helped increase JRV's share price.  I can only remember a couple of months back when it was around the 1c mark.  I don't hold any INL or JRV shares.
DYOR


----------



## juddy (26 March 2007)

> Change in INL shareholding in JRV
> 
> As noted in the attached Form 605 (Notice of Ceasing to be a Substantial Holder), Intec Ltd (ASX Code: INL) has sold a portion of its shareholding in Jervois Mining Limited (ASX Code: JRV) subsequent to the announcements by both companies on 22 March 2007 to the effect that the two merger proposals put by INL to the JRV Board had been ended.
> 
> ...




Those years at Macquarie have served you well.

Did you say for free? At no net cost? Entry price of less than zero?


----------



## imajica (30 March 2007)

> Companies Announcements Office 29 March 2007
> 
> Australian Stock Exchange
> 
> ...




this is very encouraging news (which should have been price sensitive) - why hasn't the market reacted - I know the market can be irrational sometimes but I must say its getting ridiculous!


----------



## Col Lector (30 March 2007)

More good news! Agree, though maybe not price-sensitive in that most of it has been flagged previously - except move to 22% of BSM. 
However, I think the market impact of the ann has been muffled by inclusion of this positive detail under a substantial shareholder notice heading. Many market watchers do not even open such notices.
I have been surprised that INL has not jumped higher in the last couple of days given the JRV bargain-buy notice, this good progress report, and firming zinc market........
Could be a good time to stock up....


----------



## mango65 (30 March 2007)

I am an INL shareholder and have been for over 3 years so I am therefore very biased. Remember that!
Despite what JRV shareholders say INL's in and out play was brilliant.  8% of JRV at less than zero cost.  INL has its own Ni process and was looking for a deposit to treat.  JRV did not want to go that way.  INL therefore sold much of its holding but has stayed with JRV as the major shareholder for free.  INL may yet get to treat JRV ore if the Chinese don't come on board. INL can't lose.  INL has already covered all its costs.
INL's holding in Bass Metals is also brilliant as it is picking up shares at well less than present market value.  INL will also more than likely treat BSM ore and, beside getting revenue from that source, will improve its Zn/Pb concentrate going to China.  A higher percentage concentrate means a lower cost of transport per tonne.
I agree that yesterday's announcement should have stirred the market but didn't.  I think the stir will come with the release of the BFS which was due "before the end of the current quarter".  In other words today! As usual with INL the announcement is late. It appears as though Worley Parsons has not yet finished the BFS.
Intec may be based at Sydney Uni but its personnel are not uni staff.  Having met all directors and research staff I can say that all are truly professional and dedicated to furthering the Company.


----------



## Col Lector (30 March 2007)

Biased?? I call that very intelligent & insightful reasoning. Would appreciate it if you also snapped up a couple of million shares this afternoon to show just how strongly you feel.....


----------



## Col Lector (30 March 2007)

Hey Mango, INL obviously being depressed by uncertainty towards Zinc price in medium term due to potential supply response. What do you see as a reasonable SP if Zn remains between 3K and 3.5K USD, and production targets are met??ie,  a ballpark price for INL?


----------



## mango65 (30 March 2007)

Hi Col Lector.
I would love to be able to buy more INL but my finances don't allow it.  Not even $500 worth which is the minimum through CommSec.

As for a predicted share price only a fool tries to put a value on a share.  I have been in the stock market for well over 10 years and I have seen share prices go down when reports are good and share prices go up when reports are bad. Such is the fickelness of the market.

INL has put out its own predictions on revenue and return from the JV with PMS and the figures stack up.

It is the BFS that I am really interested in.


----------



## Col Lector (30 March 2007)

Fair enough Mango. I also see as a buy at these levels.... in fact in the queue at present at .175 to build on present holding.
When BFS does come out.... some in market may be scared by the potential capital costs?? Or maybe/hopefully will see INL's scope & opportunity to diversify from current Zinc conc focus.


----------



## mango65 (30 March 2007)

The capital cost of the new polymetallic plant was expected to be about $US 135 million.  That was before the demand for labour and materials increased.  However with a known ore deposit with a life of 22 years, ability to process EAF dust which is obtained for free (and even a cash credit), the ownership of the Zeehan slag heap, agreements with Ford Motor Co for scrap, the new mill will have a life well past 22 years.  Therefore the annual depreciation etc is not much in the way of things.
Add to the above the tailings from BSM, if INL and BSM agree to INL treating BSM ore.


----------



## juiceman (1 April 2007)

Col Lector said:


> More good news! Agree, though maybe not price-sensitive in that most of it has been flagged previously - except move to 22% of BSM.
> However, I think the market impact of the ann has been muffled by inclusion of this positive detail under a substantial shareholder notice heading. Many market watchers do not even open such notices.
> I have been surprised that INL has not jumped higher in the last couple of days given the JRV bargain-buy notice, this good progress report, and firming zinc market........
> Could be a good time to stock up....




I agree with your comments.
INL's sp has been locked in a down trend for a couple of months Re 27 day ma etc.
INL has a real chance of breaking out of that trend this week.
MACD has finnally turned up from a deep low, and it would only take a close a couple cents higher to change tech perspective on this company.Given the company Directors quiet understated comments of late, the next few week's could be interesting.
IMO worth a look. 
holding inl longer term


----------



## Sean K (1 April 2007)

juiceman said:


> I agree with your comments.
> INL's sp has been locked in a down trend for a couple of months Re 27 day ma etc.
> INL has a real chance of breaking out of that trend this week.
> MACD has finnally turned up from a deep low, and it would only take a close a couple cents higher to change tech perspective on this company.Given the company Directors quiet understated comments of late, the next few week's could be interesting.
> ...



Surely will find support around this level. Almost back to where I first bought it on breakout from the long term sideways move. 

(not holding) 

(bought on false break, and sold on failure)


----------



## juiceman (1 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Surely will find support around this level. Almost back to where I first bought it on breakout from the long term sideways move.
> 
> (not holding)
> 
> (bought on false break, and sold on failure)




Nice to see you picked up my post, Funny but it was one of your comments to Gundini [just buy INL!] back in Nov-Dec, that created my initial interest in the stock.
Currently a couple cents out of the money, but happy to be holding.
Thanks


----------



## Moneybags (2 April 2007)

Ann out by JRV regarding INL merger proposals..........seems as though some ill feeling between the 2 co's and some rather big claims from Purcell regarding INL's ability to extract precious metals.

MB


----------



## DonTryThis@Home (2 April 2007)

Rather incorrect claims would be more to the point. Only 1500 tons per year through Hellyer? Don't know how that's possible when they are shipping 5000 tons of concentrate out of the plant A MONTH! Someone at JRV made a boo-boo, and I think they are going to pay dearly for it....
INL's smugness, before and after the deal, has JRV management fuming, by the sounds of this. INL may as well just dump the JRV shares at market and buy back their own...


----------



## chops_a_must (2 April 2007)

DonTryThis@Home said:


> Rather incorrect claims would be more to the point. Only 1500 tons per year through Hellyer? Don't know how that's possible when they are shipping 5000 tons of concentrate out of the plant A MONTH! Someone at JRV made a boo-boo, and I think they are going to pay dearly for it....



I think that's zinc, not nickel.

From a neutral perspective, I can't see anything wrong with the announcement.


----------



## Moneybags (2 April 2007)

DonTryThis@Home said:


> Rather incorrect claims would be more to the point.




Exactly.........will be interesting to see how INL will counter. A huge dump of JRV shares should do the trick.

MB


----------



## DonTryThis@Home (2 April 2007)

Actually, I re-read the ann. and it does say *Burnie* could only do 1500 tons per year, *not Hellyer*. Not sure about the truth in that statement, either though....
Hopefully we will see some sort of rebuttal from INL this afternoon, anyhow, whether it be an ann. or a major JRV sellout. Nothing like a little corporate drama on a Monday afternoon...


----------



## imajica (2 April 2007)

actually the building of the new plant can be as big as required - it has been stated that if demand was high - a 40ktpa plant could be built - are u blind Chops? JRV are pathetic amateurs with no hope of mining their deposit!!!!!!


----------



## chops_a_must (2 April 2007)

imajica said:


> actually the building of the new plant can be as big as required - it has been stated that if demand was high - a 40ktpa plant could be built - are u blind Chops? JRV are pathetic amateurs with no hope of mining their deposit!!!!!!




Could be but isn't. I don't particularly care, I don't hold either stock, I was just commenting on the statement. Didn't really appear to be anything shocking or massively out of line with what has been _proven_.


----------



## coladuna (2 April 2007)

Guys, 

I emailed INL about the JRV announcement and I got the below response (very quick response too! got a reply in under 2 hours)



> *Thank you for your enquiry regarding the JRV announcement. Clearly there are a number of points in the document that we would strongly dispute, and the Management of Intec are currently considering how this should be dealt with.
> 
> I will respond to your enquiry once these considerations have developed*




Sounds like they are not very happy about this announcement either.


----------



## Gundini (2 April 2007)

Might be a good time to have a re-think about my JRV stock. They do not seem happy at all. I suppose all they could do is sell their 8% holding...


----------



## gordon2007 (2 April 2007)

Reminds me of two school girls fighting. You know it's wrong but yet you just can't help watching it. It does have a certain element of entertainment value though.


----------



## marklar (2 April 2007)

> the Management of Intec are currently considering how this should be dealt with.



Wait for JRV to drop below 1c and start buying up to 50.1% ?  

m.


----------



## Atomic5 (3 April 2007)

marklar said:


> Wait for JRV to drop below 1c and start buying up to 50.1% ?
> 
> m.




Marklar
If you're right then we dont have long to go. 
JRV is tanking miserably.


----------



## Atomic5 (4 April 2007)

Nope. An INL dump.
Looks like INL holders will not be getting a rebuttal to the JRV statement. 
Hope this is the last of it.


----------



## Gundini (4 April 2007)

Atomic5 said:


> Nope. An INL dump.
> Looks like INL holders will not be getting a rebuttal to the JRV statement.
> Hope this is the last of it.




It is, they only hold their JRV options now.


----------



## white monkey (4 April 2007)

I think INL has emerged the victor in this school girl spat.  

INL now has a cool 2.5 million, whilst JRV looks to have suffered a series of slaps to the face and appears to be missing a small clump of hair as well a scrunchie.  Bitch!:


----------



## mango65 (4 April 2007)

While INL has made a cool $2.5 million gross profit so far it still has 107.2 million JRV options available at 1 cent each.  To exercise these and then sell them at even today's JRV share price means another $1 plus million profit.  I think that that sort of overhang will not see JRV's price rise very far in the near future.  Since INL is not short of cash and has a positive cash flow, INL will not have to sell in a hurry so the pressure is really on JRV.  No positive cash flow, no Chinese agreement, and a quarterly cash out flow will make it all very interesting.


----------



## sparkey101 (4 April 2007)

Jervois has had limited success with the nickel at young mine. They sent a few cubic meters of their ore to america to put through a similar procees to INL demo plant and claimed great success however nothing has come of it. A little over 12 months ago there was a share offer at 0.014 and I purchased the max about $5000.00 at the time Jervois was trading about 0.02 but I held till finally they dropped to 0.01 at this stage there was another offer but investors had lost confidence as the previous money produced a negative result. It appears this was where INL started to buy in (they were a take over target for INL and you cant blame INL for an excellent pure business decision.) INL has sold its shares in JRV and invested in BSM a wise move. I believe INL will keep the JRV options because of the uranium licences JRV has, uranium is a good thing to be in at the moment and it would only take a little good news to drive JRV to 0.05.  I sold out of JRV at 0.041 and would not buy back in above 0.015 and if something does not happen with the uranium quickly I think thats where they are heading. INL needs to get a few ship loads of zinc through the Burnie wharf asap as its shares have slipped from 0.30 back as low as 0.16 (lots of talk but limited production results)


----------



## Atomic5 (4 April 2007)

mango65 said:


> While INL has made a cool $2.5 million gross profit so far it still has 107.2 million JRV options available at 1 cent each.  To exercise these and then sell them at even today's JRV share price means another $1 plus million profit.  I think that that sort of overhang will not see JRV's price rise very far in the near future.  Since INL is not short of cash and has a positive cash flow, INL will not have to sell in a hurry so the pressure is really on JRV.  No positive cash flow, no Chinese agreement, and a quarterly cash out flow will make it all very interesting.




In mining terms $2.5m is nano$ and if INL are bragging about having made that much from JRV then they can't have the scale of Ni production economies in perspective.

Bit of smoke screen that one to assure INL shareholders that they are not wasting time and money doing what they are doing, and maybe to divert from the inability to provide a rebuttal to the Pursell statement that enraged them so much.


----------



## mango65 (4 April 2007)

sparkey101 said:


> Jervois has had limited success with the nickel at young mine. They sent a few cubic meters of their ore to america to put through a similar procees to INL demo plant and claimed great success however nothing has come of it. A little over 12 months ago there was a share offer at 0.014 and I purchased the max about $5000.00 at the time Jervois was trading about 0.02 but I held till finally they dropped to 0.01 at this stage there was another offer but investors had lost confidence as the previous money produced a negative result. It appears this was where INL started to buy in (they were a take over target for INL and you cant blame INL for an excellent pure business decision.) INL has sold its shares in JRV and invested in BSM a wise move. I believe INL will keep the JRV options because of the uranium licences JRV has, uranium is a good thing to be in at the moment and it would only take a little good news to drive JRV to 0.05.  I sold out of JRV at 0.041 and would not buy back in above 0.015 and if something does not happen with the uranium quickly I think thats where they are heading. INL needs to get a few ship loads of zinc through the Burnie wharf asap as its shares have slipped from 0.30 back as low as 0.16 (lots of talk but limited production results)



Hi Sparkey101,
Second shipment of about 5000 tonnes of concentrate left Burnie late March with over 3000 tonnes of concentrate still sitting in Burnie waiting for the next ship.  The mill is behaving as it should with good results. Why the INL price drop is anybody's guess.  Price of zinc? Dollar exchange with US $? Still no announcement re BFS result?
The share market is a strange place!


----------



## mhtrieu (5 April 2007)

Atomic5 said:


> In mining terms $2.5m is nano$ and if INL are bragging about having made that much from JRV then they can't have the scale of Ni production economies in perspective.
> 
> Bit of smoke screen that one to assure INL shareholders that they are not wasting time and money doing what they are doing, and maybe to divert from the inability to provide a rebuttal to the Pursell statement that enraged them so much.




Atomic5, you are TOO in love with JRV. Thank god INL didnt publicly rebut against the JRV statement. INL have rebutted againsts Pursell statement in private emails, they just didnt do it in a public annoucment. After all INL still hold a large parcel of JRV options, it would not do INL any good to go and de-value JRV and their management team.

I wouldnt call JRV attack on INL *looking after their shareholders interest*, they achieved nothing with what they did. Had they maintained a good relationship with INL, it would have benefited them and the shareholders. If the chinese deal doesnt work out, i doubt INL would now be interested in doing business with JRV. 

Who the hell goes and criticises their major shareholder???


----------



## juddy (5 April 2007)

mhtrieu said:


> Atomic5, you are TOO in love with JRV. Thank god INL didnt publicly rebut against the JRV statement. INL have rebutted againsts Pursell statement in private emails, they just didnt do it in a public annoucment. After all INL still hold a large parcel of JRV options, it would not do INL any good to go and de-value JRV and their management team.
> 
> I wouldnt call JRV attack on INL *looking after their shareholders interest*, they achieved nothing with what they did. Had they maintained a good relationship with INL, it would have benefited them and the shareholders. If the chinese deal doesnt work out, i doubt INL would now be interested in doing business with JRV.
> 
> Who the hell goes and criticises their major shareholder???





you're wasting your energy on Atomic5. Read his bitter, vindictive posts on HC. He is too far gone.


----------



## wintermute (7 April 2007)

OK Time for another chart... Since the last two times I posted a descending triangle chart on INL I got it wrong you might want to take this with a very large grain of salt  

You might also want to look back at my post about CGT discounts https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=124538&postcount=858

Could (admittedly on shaky ground here) possibly explain the latest dips to 16.5c certainly fits with the timing of late march early April that I mentioned. Yeah I said a post or two later maybe it doesn't work that way, but hey it is a theory, and it is evolving, it needs inputs to test whether it holds water or not  

Anyway here is the chart... the down trend line was a bit hard to fit and it is possibly fitting in such a way as to make my theory look reasonable (ie personal bias or wishful thinking), but if you take the couple of piercings as false breaks then maybe it is reasonable?? Anyway I'm hopeful that we might now see a trend reversal. Certainly with this particular descending triangle there is no more room for it to bounce, so a move one way or the other is likely.  I personally don't think there is any reason other than negative market sentiment for the stock to go lower than 16c, so my probably biased opinion is that it is more likely to break to the upside.  I guess we will know within a few days.


----------



## chops_a_must (7 April 2007)

I think the bottom may be 16c. I can't see it going any further than that. But unless the POZ recovers, I can't see it having a strong break either. Perhaps sideways action between 16c and 18c until things become clear? 

P.S. is it just me looking at it, or do all the charts of zinc producers look very similar to this?


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2007)

Agree, looking similar. Had a pretty weak run. Coinciding with POZ, no?

Also agree, 16 could be a bottom. I think I put that up a while ago. Will be waiting for higher lows and highs before reentering though.


----------



## wintermute (7 April 2007)

No it's not just you chops  

Have a look at six months weekly for INL vs ZFX if you take out the spike when INL started production, there is IMO a very large similarity!

Also as is evidenced by past INL price movents, six months of sideways movement bouncing between two points is not at all unusual.. I'm a bit loath to post prices now, but my oppinion is that a likely range going forward seems to be liklely between about 18.5c and 22c... 

BFS may be a wild card here, but I'm not convinced that a positive announcement about the BFS (which has been delayed, and will quite possibly be further delayed, I'm having flashbacks to steady state here) will have a positive effect on the sp.... It depends I think on the makeup of the share holders... how many bought because of the polymetals JV and are not interested in the Intec process, and how many are in it for the process... Something I don't have any evidence on so these comments are basically speculative, but the tracking of the ZN price seemingly closely,  tends to make me think that the sp is more sensitive to the POZ than to anything to do with the Intec process.  Also a look at key points where the sp has risen (and fallen) over the last 12 months and what announcements or events happened at those times, and you will find that in (all?) cases it seems to have been polymetals JV or POZ related... When Intec finally announced that Steady State had been reached there was barely a blip in the sp, something that pre Polymetals, would no doubt have had a significant effect. 

Tony.


----------



## nizar (8 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> P.S. is it just me looking at it, or do all the charts of zinc producers look very similar to this?




Check out KZL, going on a bit of a run.


----------



## Dave31 (10 April 2007)

ahh... Atomic5 = pop_moo (on HC)


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

Has it found a bottom?


----------



## Rafa (16 April 2007)

A bottom...???
I tell you what this stock has found, an bloody big crap hole... :flush: 

  

Sorry about that, just venting my frustration as the worst performing stock in the whole wide world!!!


----------



## wintermute (16 April 2007)

hehehe It's only bad performing if you take a short term view!! I bet if you asked people who bought in Feb 2006 whether they thought it was a bad performing stock they'd have a different view...

I've thought for a while Kennas that 16c is strong support... we might see it bounce off it some more, but I reckon 16.5 is excellent buying.  Of course this is just my bargain hunting strategy and it is potentially fraught with danger!!  Never underestimate just how irrational negative sentiment can be, however, I personally have chosen to convince myself that I'd have missed out on a bargain if I hadn't topped up at 16.5c  

I've now sunk nearly 10K into INL which is a substantial amount of my captial, so I hope I'm not wrong!! I don't think I'll buy any more now.. just sit back and wait... patience is a virtue with INL  (I hope!!)

Tony.


----------



## Kipp (17 April 2007)

Rafa said:


> Sorry about that, just venting my frustration as the worst performing stock in the whole wide world!!!




Harsh call there Rafa.  SP is influenced by alot of things- POZ, market sentiment, those idiots at JRV... right now the market only seems interested in U. Just type in any share ticker with a U in there.. MRU, USA, UXA,  (DYL, SRZ, MTN) breakouts a-go-go...

I don't feel that INL management has done too badly, meeting performance deadlines etc.  And shrewd investment in BSM  .  Find it hard to believe that SP is back to where it was in Oct last year prior to any Zn shipments out of Burnie- just punished by the LME and POZ- IMO.  Anyway... I was a buyer at 17.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (17 April 2007)

This Burnie Demo plant feasability study is taking a while.


----------



## Dave31 (17 April 2007)

Director bought shares on 13/4/07. Dont they have to wait 2 weeks before they release any price sensitive information now? Perhaps around 27th-30th April we may get an announcement? (those dates are just my guessing based on 2 weeks from when PW bought shares)


----------



## Kipp (17 April 2007)

Dave31 said:


> Director bought shares on 13/4/07. Dont they have to wait 2 weeks before they release any price sensitive information now? Perhaps around 27th-30th April we may get an announcement? (those dates are just my guessing based on 2 weeks from when PW bought shares)



Well... definately would co-incide with the QTRly.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 April 2007)

Can't find an earlier post on here where I said it was breaking down through 20c. Must have been deleted.

I said that this would bottom at 16c. I'm not so sure now.

The BFS is well and truly late. That's never a good sign.

Buyers pack themselves everytime a seller comes across. And there is no buying at an important support level.

This needs good news, otherwise it might be finished. It will be interesting to see what all those "long term" holders do if it breaks 16c.


----------



## nizar (23 April 2007)

Total bid: 4.5mil
Total ask: 7.7mil


----------



## chops_a_must (23 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Total bid: 4.5mil
> Total ask: 7.7mil




Nah man. "It's just being capped, it's just being manipulated!!?*!"


----------



## nizar (23 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Nah man. "It's just being capped, it's just being manipulated!!?*!"




Yeh, this is not time to be selling. Its time to be buying.
Its just idiots selling.
Remember INL is a producer now!


----------



## mango65 (23 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Can't find an earlier post on here where I said it was breaking down through 20c. Must have been deleted.
> 
> I said that this would bottom at 16c. I'm not so sure now.
> 
> ...




Well it has not bottomed at 16 and has been at 15 for quite some time as no buyers are there even at 15.5 cents.
Agreed the BFS is well and truly late. Don't know what is behind its lateness but it is not funny.
I'm looking for good news and the CEO breaking his silence on what is happening within the Company.


----------



## constable (23 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Yeh, this is not time to be selling. Its time to be buying.
> Its just idiots selling.
> Remember INL is a producer now!




No buyers yet and if the ones at 15c dont get bought up you can guarantee more pain and a few more stop losses activated. Which is a really shame for a stock that was 30+cents . Buying opp? You would think so but no bouncy bouncy yet. Im in at 15.5c just to see what happens next!


----------



## nizar (23 April 2007)

constable said:


> Im in at 15.5c just to see what happens next!




Your brave, your brave.


----------



## Sean K (23 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Your brave, your brave.



Yes, but you'd have to think the downside is limited to 12 cents. Although, I thought 80 was BDG's bottom. And I got dirty fingers!


----------



## chops_a_must (23 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Your brave, your brave.



I know. 

Tell me Constable... do you like Poker?

'Cos that's a mighty bluff call you are playing there. I just hope it doesn't gap down through a one tick stop would it be?

I just could not see anyone making money from this one at the moment.

An announcement is due out tomorrow. Rumour has it they are going to ask the ASX if they can change their code from INL to DOG.


----------



## constable (23 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Yes, but you'd have to think the downside is limited to 12 cents. Although, I thought 80 was BDG's bottom. And I got dirty fingers!




if it did tank i was kind of thinking 14c....day traders i would have thought have long been out of this and longtermers would have more backbone or tolerance to todays price movement. So i cant see it doing anything to irrational ,anyrate i'll give it a 1.5c s/loss.


----------



## constable (23 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I know.
> 
> Tell me Constable... do you like Poker?
> 
> ...




DOG has already been taken by UNI chops!
Its not like I've put my sausage on the block (only 45000 units) and with limited down side fairly safe play for a couple of cents.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 April 2007)

constable said:


> DOG has already been taken by UNI chops!
> Its not like I've put my sausage on the block (only 45000 units) and with limited down side fairly safe play for a couple of cents.



Hilarious. 

Well, I got stopped out on that one... and if INL holders had of taken the same approach, they wouldn't be in this position. And wouldn't be squeeling all over the net.


----------



## dhukka (23 April 2007)

ALFguy said:


> *IF* INL hits 15c, I'll be buying for sure. I just can't see it though.




I expect you're topping up today AFLguy?


----------



## constable (23 April 2007)

Finished 15.5c ...down half a cent on nearly 5 million in units ...soaked up the weakness ok.


----------



## ALFguy (23 April 2007)

dhukka said:


> I expect you're topping up today AFLguy?




It's ALFguy : 

Certainly wanted to, but didn't have the $$'s spare. Will be keeping an eye on this tomorrow though.

Can't believe it's still in a downtrend.


----------



## kransky (24 April 2007)

Back about 6 weeks ago my mate made a joke about topping up INL at 15c and today it finally got there.

So I believe it will go up from here!!!

<holding>


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (26 April 2007)

Looking much stronger today, this could be the turn around we have been waiting for and all because of some director buying


----------



## wintermute (26 April 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Looking much stronger today, this could be the turn around we have been waiting for and all because of some director buying




Stranger things have happened... That's the thing with negative sentiment....  once something happens that reassures people, then it can change quickly, just as how any negative news can cause a selloff much more dramatic than warranted...  Not saying this is a reversal (yet) but certainly going from 15.5c to 16.5c is better than going to 14.5c  

someone at another forum said that 50,000 shares was inisignificant, but this directors fees are less than $53,000 per year, so he isn't necessarily a high flyer, and 50,000 shares for HIM may well be significant... FWIW 50,000 is my entire holding!!

Tony.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (26 April 2007)

Well one things for sure Chops a must should start eating his words of negativity toward this stock : 

I don't think we will ever see SP below 16.


----------



## Gundini (26 April 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Well one things for sure Chops a must should start eating his words of negativity toward this stock :
> 
> I don't think we will ever see SP below 16.




I would like to think your call is correct, but ever is a long time...

I'll leave the Champagne in the rack for now...


----------



## Gurgler (26 April 2007)

Here's today's Intraday so far - now at 17. MACD crossing.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 April 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Well one things for sure Chops a must should start eating his words of negativity toward this stock :
> 
> I don't think we will ever see SP below 16.




Did you guys eat your words when I said it would drop below 20c?

Just watch the ramps start up again...

By the way, I think INL is now an absolute screaming buy. I think everyone should put their houses on it. (I don't hold)


----------



## constable (26 April 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Well one things for sure Chops a must should start eating his words of negativity toward this stock :
> 
> I don't think we will ever see SP below 16.




Well its had a little bounce but far from a full blown recovery! I'm out.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (26 April 2007)

hahahaha

Thats funny stuff, I was just making a point that your posts both here and on HC tend to be very pessimistic whether its for INL or the market as a whole.

I mean with forums like "SEVERE AND IMMENENT MARKET CORRECTION!!!" which is yet to eventate and the fact that INL can pull a 10% gain with no news and weeks of bad sentiment proves that most statements (including my own) are more guesses than enlightened facts.

I'm always eating my words and here's the first ramp for you chops

INL is a wonderstock watch it surge to all time highs on the back of 60 Tonnes/PA production and feasability studies that seem to never appear. Trust me i bought 10000000000 shares for an average of .00123 cents its gotta be a winner


----------



## Gundini (26 April 2007)

Trevor Jones, one of the directors just informed the ASX @ 4.41PM today that he had purchased 350K shares on market @ .15

At close he was up 10% already... Not too shabby


----------



## juiceman (26 April 2007)

Gundini said:


> Trevor Jones, one of the directors just informed the ASX @ 4.41PM today that he had purchased 350K shares on market @ .15
> 
> At close he was up 10% already... Not too shabby




Good observation Gundini,could of been missed easily.
What don't we know:   The Burny trial plant operation.
                                The Ord river trial and processing with BSM.
                                INL's quarterly statement due very soon.


What do we know:      INL has increased it"s holding in BSM to 23.49% (why)
                               All BSM Directors have increased their own shareholdings substantially in their own company.(why)
                               Directors of INL are increasing their own personal holdings in their own company.


Assuming Trevor Jones INL director,doesn"t want to make a $23000 donation to day traders,i feel it reasonable to assume things have been going reasonably well in the INL  BSM  camp.
Could this be the turning point. 
Good luck to all INL holders


----------



## chops_a_must (26 April 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Thats funny stuff, I was just making a point that your posts both here and on HC tend to be very pessimistic whether its for INL or the market as a whole.
> 
> ...




: 

Kiwi, I seem to be the only one not running around continually yelling the sky is falling here, in regards to the market as a whole. So I don't understand why you are saying I am negative towards the market as a whole. As to being pessimistic on INL, well, I'm positive and negative on stocks whether I own them or not. QGC is one example of a stock I am negative towards and post about that, but still own. I have posted positively towards ZFX, SMY and others that I don't own. I just don't like seeing one sided debate. Maybe that has to do with my philosophical background and being a believer in the dialectical method? Thesis, antithesis and then synthesis?

In regards to INL, it appears holders by and large have absolutely no money management skills, so I don't have a problem in trying to educate you.

Yes yes, INL did 10% on no news. It also gave back a large part of those gains. But Kiwi, it is not unusual at all for small caps to do this when bouncing off support. That's when you get pro's like Constable coming in and trading the counter trend for short term trades because they know there are people dumb enough to buy from him, caught up in the hype of a reversal when it is in actual fact, a dead cat bounce. But If anything, it should have done this before, and rather than using most of the buying energy to actually get back above support, it could have stopped it from plonking there in the first place if it was genuine.

On the chart there are no big white candles busting through key points. In fact, the small MA which determines the short term trend, was at 17c for me. Which is incidentally where INL reached today and subsequently thudded down from. For any semblance of a trend reversal, the buying strength should have been able to push through there. Instead, it languished at that point. In my eyes it has gone from a 75/25 chance of staying below 16c for a while, to that being a 50/50 chance. Obviously, if it stays above 16c for the next week, it has a good chance of not going through. And if it can close above 17c soon I would say it has an even better chance. But, the lack of follow through buying does not inspire one with confidence.

There are a few final points I would like to make:
1) I'm not sure of the chances of this one running, considering the general uncertainty of markets right now, and people generally being unwilling to open new positions in this environment on stocks clearly in a downtrend.

2) What are you going to do if the support at 16c doesn't hold? What are you and others going to do if the stock goes pear shaped? Are the people that doubled down and went all in at 24, 20.5, 18, 17.5, 16, 15.5, 15 going to continue to hold no matter what?

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## Moneybags (26 April 2007)

Very nice post indeed chops.

I agree with most of what you have to say but would like to hear your opinion in regard to POZ and INL. 

I have noticed that the downtrend INL has been in, does to a large degree, coincide with the POZ and if you check out some other Zincers you will see that they too have been in a downtrend of sorts also.

Since ZFX,KZL,CBH and the like seem to be turning now, once again coinciding with POZ, could it not be possible for INL to also experience this same reversal. Todays ann regarding another director purchase surely must also be a catalyst for sentiment to change.

Regards

MB

Oh yeah........sold most of my INL when price was first touhed 17.5 which seems like an eternity ago now. Still have 16,500 shares to see what happens.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 April 2007)

Moneybags said:


> Very nice post indeed chops.
> 
> I agree with most of what you have to say but would like to hear your opinion in regard to POZ and INL.
> 
> ...




I'm not as bullish on zinc as I am on some others. The fact that China is almost certainly now an exporter of zinc worries me, and I'm sure people are therefore reluctant to take on longs for zinc. Stockpiles are obviously low, but as Greg Gailey noted in January, supply really doesn't seem to be much of an issue.

I think if the POZ keeps going strong, it will definitely add support to stocks like INL etc. The reason why I am nowhere near as bullish on INL as some others is because INL broke its support point, from where its biggest breakout occurred. Opposed to KZL and CBH which ran off that support and ZFX which got nowhere near it.

The directors buying is a good sign, but it was really now or never. Maybe they were all actors before they became directors and are masters of suspense? Who knows lol. But if it goes through 18.5c on volume then I think it will do well. Until that time, it's probably a 50/50 call.


----------



## Kipp (27 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> The directors buying is a good sign, but it was really now or never. Maybe they were all actors before they became directors and are masters of suspense? Who knows lol. But if it goes through 18.5c on volume then I think it will do well. Until that time, it's probably a 50/50 call.




As for the directors buying... well 2 of those directors were for parcels of 30 & 50K... spare change for these guys.  (Unless of course they were actors : ).  Most recent though was 350K which is a little more assuring for holders.  

It would inspire a bit more confidence in me if there was a little more insto interest in INL (the tope 20 shareholders control a paltry % of stock).  I believe it would be less volatile (and wouuldn't of tanked so hard in the last few months) if it were more tightly held.  IMO.


----------



## Moneybags (27 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I'm not as bullish on zinc as I am on some others. The fact that China is almost certainly now an exporter of zinc worries me, and I'm sure people are therefore reluctant to take on longs for zinc. Stockpiles are obviously low, but as Greg Gailey noted in January, supply really doesn't seem to be much of an issue.
> 
> I think if the POZ keeps going strong, it will definitely add support to stocks like INL etc. The reason why I am nowhere near as bullish on INL as some others is because INL broke its support point, from where its biggest breakout occurred. Opposed to KZL and CBH which ran off that support and ZFX which got nowhere near it.
> 
> The directors buying is a good sign, but it was really now or never. Maybe they were all actors before they became directors and are masters of suspense? Who knows lol. But if it goes through 18.5c on volume then I think it will do well. Until that time, it's probably a 50/50 call.




Appreciate your comments Chops, good points about support being broken.

In my opinion ZFX never reached support as it had a dividend payment which kept people in the Co. Also KZL hitting $6 yesterday could be due to their copper plays as well as POZ increasing and LME stockpiles declining.

Anyway we will all know one way or the other as time marches on.

Cheers

MB


----------



## drmb (27 April 2007)

Kipp said:


> As for the directors buying... well 2 of those directors were for parcels of 30 & 50K... spare change for these guys.  (Unless of course they were actors : ).  Most recent though was 350K which is a little more assuring for holders.
> 
> It would inspire a bit more confidence in me if there was a little more insto interest in INL (the tope 20 shareholders control a paltry % of stock).  I believe it would be less volatile (and wouuldn't of tanked so hard in the last few months) if it were more tightly held.  IMO.



Trevor Abel Jones (the Financial Diector) notified after ASX close purchase indirectly of 350,00 at 15c on 24/4. Hopefully he knows what's up (or down?)  March quarterly due on Monday, so will be interesting. I hold for a 2-3 year horizon.


----------



## resourceboom (27 April 2007)

Does anyone know when the quarterly report is due, it will be interesting to see the revenue and expense figures from the first production!!


----------



## mft06 (30 April 2007)

INL going off at the mo, good vol, strong support, buyers lining up, on a good report, up 10% +


----------



## rub92me (30 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> The directors buying is a good sign, but it was really now or never. Maybe they were all actors before they became directors and are masters of suspense? Who knows lol. But if it goes through 18.5c on volume then I think it will do well. Until that time, it's probably a 50/50 call.



It just went through 18.5 cents with good volume. The market obviously liked the quarterly update! Now see if it can hold...


----------



## chops_a_must (30 April 2007)

constable said:


> DOG has already been taken by UNI chops!
> Its not like I've put my sausage on the block (only 45000 units) and with limited down side fairly safe play for a couple of cents.




UNI, ADI and INL were all up over 10%.

No-one told me there were Greyhounds running today!

A very bullish close though. I'm not even sure if the quarterly was that great...


----------



## drmb (30 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> .... I'm not even sure if the quarterly was that great...



Looks good to me but I have been holding through gritted teeth (it has been my worst performing stock) although I bought with at least a 2-3 year horizon/ I think the technology they have is still being overlooked by the market. .. But one thing I've learned is the market is always right -  even when it's wrong!!!

Highlights
• INL’s EBITDA in the March 2007 Quarter was approximately A$3.7 million, including payments
subsequently received for the second zinc concentrate shipment on 27 March 2007 and the sale
completed at the beginning of April of all shares (excluding options) in Jervois Mining Limited (JRV);
• The Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project (HZCP) is now operating profitably, with production ramping
up to monthly ‘in-spec’ shipments of ~5,000t, operating costs at or below target, and buoyant
zinc/lead/silver prices;
• Trial processing of Bass Metals Ltd’s (BSM’s) high zinc grade Que River ore appears to have been
successful, with likely favourable metallurgical recoveries and product outcomes. BSM has just
completed a completely successful rights issue in which INL’s participation took its BSM
shareholding to 23.49%;
• The Ammtec report on ‘steady state’ operations at the Burnie Demonstration Plant (BDP) has been
completed with a set of information and conclusions leading to setting up the BDP for commencement
of the previously outlined Intec Hellyer Residues Project (IHRP) in the second half of 2007;
• The IHRP has progressed significantly towards completion in 2008. The Intec Process will be used to
extract zinc, lead, and silver from electric arc furnace dust and potentially other zinc-bearing oxidised
residues, followed by precipitation of high-grade zinc sulphide product. The IHRP plant at Hellyer
will be Intec’s first commercial-scale plant, generating substantial near-term cash flow through
blending with, and enhancement of, the HZCP zinc bulk concentrate for sale of increased tonnages to
the HZCP’s existing customers. Because there is no zinc electrowinning required, the IHRP will have
low capital and operating costs, together with short lead-times on design and construction; and
• Acquisition and then divestment of a strategic stake in JRV resulted in cash profits of A$2.5 million,
with 107.2 million JRV options retained for an additional profit (marked to JRV’s current market
price) of A$1.6 million.
ABN 25 001 150 849


----------



## chops_a_must (30 April 2007)

drmb said:


> Looks good to me but I have been holding through gritted teeth (it has been my worst performing stock) although I bought with at least a 2-3 year horizon/ I think the technology they have is still being overlooked by the market. .. But one thing I've learned is the market is always right -  even when it's wrong!!!
> 
> Highlights
> • INL’s EBITDA in the March 2007 Quarter was approximately A$3.7 million, including payments
> ...



The thing that worries me is that most of the EBITDA is from the sale of JRV shares. Without that, the EBITDA for the quarter is only $1.2m. So if you only take into account their earnings from sales, ~.6m per shipment, at 1 p/month at roughly ~$2m overall per quarter, their P/E is at about 20. Even if you forecast an EBITDA of 3m for the whole year, the P/E is at about 8.5.

And that's well above CBH or ZFX and it doesn't even pay dividends. If I was getting into a zincer, I think there is much better value and income out there than this...  

But well done to those people who are now approaching break even and have a chance now.


----------



## juiceman (30 April 2007)

Looks good to me . 
Typical INL no hype just the facts.
Top 20 shareholders still there,and accumulating.
Basic earnings,projected at 20 mil,and thats before any of their existing projects in the pipeline,that should cover all costs.
Doesn't that put them on a PE of 5.

INL must hold 19+ tomorrow,or holders will be in for the long wait!
Good luck to all.


----------



## drmb (30 April 2007)

juiceman said:


> Looks good to me .
> Top 20 shareholders still there,and accumulating.



I hope it holds 19 as well. One thing about the top 20 is that there does'nt seem to include Ivanhoe?


----------



## wintermute (30 April 2007)

Well it is only one day, but I think it was a very positive one  chops, as for the approaching break even point, I'm already in profit (albeit a small one, a measly $157 after brokerage in fact).

I haven't had a chance to properly read through the quarterly yet... will do so with interest, but I must say I like that top 20 shareholders bit.

Tony.


----------



## Moneybags (30 April 2007)

drmb said:


> I hope it holds 19 as well. One thing about the top 20 is that there does'nt seem to include Ivanhoe?




I noticed that too, then had a closer look. 

2nd from the top drmb.

Certainly good to see top 20 holding on.

MB


----------



## drmb (30 April 2007)

Moneybags said:


> I noticed that too, then had a closer look. 2nd from the top drmb. Certainly good to see top 20 holding on. MB



Right, wasn't expectin to see it as a holding company. I guess those shares will come onto the market at some point since the Mongolian agreement with Rio is that IVN must divest non-core assets.


----------



## nizar (30 April 2007)

Todays candle looks like a break of a longterm (since dec06) descending triangle to me.....


----------



## Robbo73 (30 April 2007)

Any ideas on the long term price of this I hold 200,000 at avg price of .181?? Report today looked good to me??


----------



## stoxclimber (1 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> The thing that worries me is that most of the EBITDA is from the sale of JRV shares. Without that, the EBITDA for the quarter is only $1.2m. So if you only take into account their earnings from sales, ~.6m per shipment, at 1 p/month at roughly ~$2m overall per quarter, their P/E is at about 20. Even if you forecast an EBITDA of 3m for the whole year, the P/E is at about 8.5.
> 
> And that's well above CBH or ZFX and it doesn't even pay dividends. If I was getting into a zincer, I think there is much better value and income out there than this...
> 
> But well done to those people who are now approaching break even and have a chance now.




At 1.2mm EBITDA per quarter, INL is trading at 19.8x EBITDA...thats a pretty high price being paid for the technology side of the business

I was pretty dissapointed with the profit figure


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 May 2007)

did anyone notice that in their announcement they basically said the burnie feasability study was positive and that further commercialization will be proceeding.

Surely this means they will have to announce the full feasability study very soon, and once its out can this go anywhere but up


----------



## wintermute (1 May 2007)

I did notice something in the brief look I had, but I also saw something about not requiring an electrotwining circuit which I thought was very odd, need to actually put aside the time to read it properly. 

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (1 May 2007)

OK I've read through the report, must say I'm a little disappointed about the omission of the electro twinning circuit... I guess it is a gentle way of saying that that bit is not currently feasible.... probably why they want to continue running the demo plant, so that they can sort it out. I guess we will find out more when they release the BFS... putting a positive spin on it (ie lower cost and sooner cash flow) maybe they have become concerned about stuff I've mentioned before, about the possibility of a shareholder desertion if all profits are sucked up building the commercial plant... who knows!

Thought it was interesting that a lot of the stuff I've been saying about zinc price correlations, pre and post Polymetals JV etc was mentioned in the report 

Still happy to be holding but a little disappointed, the electro twining bit was IMO the best bit of the technology, ie pure zinc sans smelting... 

anyway just for fun here is another of my "alternative" graphs  

think of it what you will, but I think it is bullish  






Tony.


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2007)

wintermute said:


> anyway just for fun here is another of my "alternative" graphs
> 
> think of it what you will, but I think it is bullish
> 
> Tony.



Last 2 days look remarkably similar to the end of Feb  A break though 20 cents will make me more interested to get back in. Watching closely. Cheers.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 May 2007)

Wintermute why are you upset about the omission of the electrowinning circuit  

Electrowinning has nothing to do with Intec patented zinc recover process.

Electrowinning is the current method employed by others to recover zinc, there statement is positive meaning that because their process doesn't require this energy intense system to extract zinc their patented process is far more efficient and profitable.

Its a good thing champ


----------



## wintermute (2 May 2007)

Not at all KiwiKarlos... The electro twinning ciruit was in the demo plant, it is the bit that deposits the zinc onto a cathode to produce pure zinc ingots... they are doing away with it (for the short term at least), and are only going to produce zinc sulphides that they can use to enrich the existing concentrate... ie they will still only be producing a concentrate, which then has to be sent to  the smelter who need to take their cut, they won't be a zinc metal producer. 

The whole selling point of the intec process IMO is doing away with the need for smelting, they have stated this in the past, this is also part of the green side to the technology.  Not IMO necessarily a good thing, as it means that the FINAL solution is a quite a way off yet. 

Tony.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 May 2007)

Thats incorrect wintermute.

Read the intec process on their site, from electro winning it still does require smelting you cant form a zinc ingot from electrolysis.

The main advantage to the intec process is the elimination of the roasting stage thats where the power saving is. 

The zinc concentrate that intec send out is going to go to a place where they electro winning it and then smelt it to.

They have probably done away with stage 3 of their process (electro winning and smelting) because it is more economic to do it at already established sites.


----------



## imajica (2 May 2007)

solid close today of 20 c - up 11% and closing near day's high

with larger investors taking an increased stake and new fund managers coming on board - INL is positioned well for further gains

also the zinc spot price rising dramatically wouldn't have hurt either!!!


----------



## juiceman (2 May 2007)

imajica said:


> solid close today of 20 c - up 11% and closing near day's high
> 
> with larger investors taking an increased stake and new fund managers coming on board - INL is positioned well for further gains
> 
> also the zinc spot price rising dramatically wouldn't have hurt either!!!




INL up 11% on volume.
BSM up 15% on low volume.
Additional new director joins the company: James Bell brings some legal clout to the board,with a reputation to boot.
Typical inl building a solid base before blowing their trumpit.


----------



## wintermute (2 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Thats incorrect wintermute.
> 
> Read the intec process on their site, from electro winning it still does require smelting you cant form a zinc ingot from electrolysis.
> 
> ...




I don't agree kiwikarlos, I believe there is a big difference between melting electrically deposited PURE zinc and reforming it into ingots, than in taking a zinc concentrate and smelting it... if you read enough intec announcements you will see them espousing the virtues of NOT needing to do smelting  

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (2 May 2007)

OK I read up a bit on zinc smelting, and I can see now where the lines get blurred... I was thinking along the lines of the original heat up and reduce oxides to metal type smelting, but I see there is also elctrolysis based smelting in common  use now too. 

Anyway I still think being able to sell a process that at the end result you have a pure metal rather than a sulfide, or concentrate is prefferable to just selling a different way to produce concentrate, as it gets rid of the middle man, but that's just me  

Tony.


----------



## dhukka (3 May 2007)

juiceman said:


> Looks good to me .
> Typical INL no hype just the facts.
> Top 20 shareholders still there,and accumulating.
> Basic earnings,projected at 20 mil,and thats before any of their existing projects in the pipeline,that should cover all costs.
> ...




Juiceman, 

I read both quarterly announcements and couldn't see any reference to earnings of $20m. They did receive payments of $2.36m and $2.0m for their share of the two shipments to date. Backing out their profits from share sales as chops suggests gives EBITDA of $1.2m or $0.6m per shipment. Again using chops numbers of $2m EBITDA per quarter that's $8m EBITDA for FY08. 1H07 depreciation charges were $1.15m. Lets assume $2m for a full year. Pre-tax profit of $6m, probably won't be paying taxes for a while because of prior losses so NPAT of $6m. 

Assuming $6m NPAT for FY08 and paying no dividends, I use a 15% discount rate. A 20% return on equity (based on $6m NPAT / Avg Equity of around $31m) giving fair value of around  $0.12.


----------



## imajica (3 May 2007)

your analysis is flawed as it does not take into account the ramping up from 1.5Mtpa to 2 MTPA at little or no additional cost - also the tailings resource is worth over $3 billion in situ value - a company is valued on its projected earnings growth from the expansion of its business - INL has massive growth potential - compared to stocks like: SMM - a market cap over 1 billion and won't see cash flow for many years - let's not be myopic regarding INL and take into account the greater overall picture


----------



## dhukka (3 May 2007)

imajica said:


> your analysis is flawed as it does not take into account the ramping up from 1.5Mtpa to 2 MTPA at little or no additional cost - also the tailings resource is worth over $3 billion in situ value - a company is valued on its projected earnings growth from the expansion of its business - INL has massive growth potential - compared to stocks like: SMM - a market cap over 1 billion and won't see cash flow for many years - let's not be myopic regarding INL and take into account the greater overall picture




All valuations are flawed to some extent as they entail predictions about future earnings and prospects of the company which by nature are unpredictable. What I've done is lay out a considered estimate of future earnings based on INL's current activites which is far more than you have provided. 



> a company is valued on its projected earnings growth from the expansion of its business




Well that is certainly part of it. As stated before I have projected what can be reasonably expected from INL's current activities. Therefore I don't estimate earnings past FY08 and I don't ascribe any value to the tailings resource which is little more than blue sky in the forseeable future. I do assume that the company can consistently produce a 20% return on equity and that retained profits can be profitably reinvested at this rate. 

If we take your assumption of 2MTPA which is an increase of one third and I therefore increase NPAT by one third we get NPAT of $8m for FY08 and a ROE of 26%. Applying a discount rate of 15% gives a value of $0.21.


----------



## resourceboom (3 May 2007)

Mate, I'd read todays announcements re expected ebitda's.
I'd rather rely on mment recent forecasts.


----------



## Kipp (4 May 2007)

Going through the lastest annt I hadn't fully realised how diversified the Hellyer tailings dam is... only 40% of the resource value is held in Zn- with the rest spllit between Lead, Silver and Gold.  But the company seems primarily concerned with the Zn side of things (comparing their SP charts to LME Zinc etc).  Any reason for this?


----------



## dhukka (4 May 2007)

resourceboom said:


> mate, I'd read todays announcements re expected ebitda's.
> I'd rather rely on mment recent forecasts.




Just read yesterday's announcement of $21.6m EBITDA based on a $1.75 US$/lb POZ. As has been discussed before, the problem with these forecasts is the little notes attached which tell you that EBITDA is not really EBITDA. Note 2 says 

_*"For a 12 month period operating at 100% capacity. Excludes INL corporate overheads and technology expenditure"*_

What I assume this means is that EBITDA as represented by the slide is the EBITDA for the Hellyer Project and not INL as a whole. From the 1H07 report we can see the following corporate overhead expenses:

Administration expenses     $0.6m    ($1.2m annualised)
employee benefits expense $2.1m    ($4.2m annualised)

There are a number of other smaller expenses that could be lumped under corporate but the 2 above are the major ones. $6m would be a reasonable estimate for corporate overheads based 1H07 results. 

Technology spend is a little difficult to work out. In the P&L INL have an expense called "Hellyer demonstration plant expenses" totalling $3.0m ($6.0 annualised). There is also a smaller maintenance charge of $0.06m ($0.1m annualised). Is all this related to technology spend? If it is all related, lets call it $6.0m. So we have:

Hellyer Zinc Project EBITDA       $21.6m 
Corporate overhead                -$ 6.0m 
Technology cost                    -$ 6.0m
*INL EBITDA * *$9.6m*
Depreciation                           $2.3m
*Pretax Profit* * $7.3m*

The technology expense is a big if but considering, as Imajica suggests, INL is ramping up to 2.0MTPA costs as forecasted here could well be on the low side. I'll stick with my forecasts rather than management's until more info comes to light.


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2007)

I think I put this in the potential breakout thread a couple of days ago when it had broken those lines of down trend resistance and looked set to break up through 20 cents with momentum clearly up. I thought 20 was a critical resistance area and a psychological point so breaking this would have been good darts. Gapped up and failed  making 20 even stronger resistance.


----------



## juiceman (4 May 2007)

Kipp said:


> Going through the lastest annt I hadn't fully realised how diversified the Hellyer tailings dam is... only 40% of the resource value is held in Zn- with the rest spllit between Lead, Silver and Gold.  But the company seems primarily concerned with the Zn side of things (comparing their SP charts to LME Zinc etc).  Any reason for this?




IN my opinion,it's because of the proliferation of zinc in the general area.
Consider BSM and the high grade zinc deposit;s around Ord River,going into production about now.
Zinc is their cash cow for now,but try and remember,there are many known rabbit's in their hat.
To-date all expectations have been met or exceeded, EAF dust will be a huge money spinner for INL when (they) choose to put it in production (they have the stock and tools to do it at their leasure).
Holding INL longer term,but getting a whole-lot bored with it at the moment.
As per Kennas post it must break through 20 cent's,or where all in for the long wait! 
Look at what the market did and this mother did NOTHING!!!!!!


----------



## juiceman (4 May 2007)

dhukka said:


> Juiceman,
> 
> I read both quarterly announcements and couldn't see any reference to earnings of $20m. They did receive payments of $2.36m and $2.0m for their share of the two shipments to date. Backing out their profits from share sales as chops suggests gives EBITDA of $1.2m or $0.6m per shipment. Again using chops numbers of $2m EBITDA per quarter that's $8m EBITDA for FY08. 1H07 depreciation charges were $1.15m. Lets assume $2m for a full year. Pre-tax profit of $6m, probably won't be paying taxes for a while because of prior losses so NPAT of $6m.
> 
> Assuming $6m NPAT for FY08 and paying no dividends, I use a 15% discount rate. A 20% return on equity (based on $6m NPAT / Avg Equity of around $31m) giving fair value of around  $0.12.




RE. my earlier post 30 April    20mil PE of 5
Look at INL's pres  3/5/07
Apart from many other things: consider:
              EAFD BENEFICATION
INL's suppliers dump 20-25000 tpa
Pay INL $100+$100 to transport it to Burny = $5,000,000
INL processes the dust,containing 30-40% zinc
20,000 tn @ 40% zinc =8,000 tn zinc ingots
8,000 tn zinc @$4000 pt = $32,000,000  (not bad for rubbish)

The world produces:  3-5mtpa of this environmentally unfriendly rubbish,
INL has proven that they can process it (thinking )
People pay them to take it away.

I will be happy to be corrected 

PS I read somewhere on the nett that Ivanhoe Mines was paddling their own canoe in China promoting their INTEC method re zinc?  This was some month"s ago,but can"t find it now. Has anyone else seen that? (not happy)


----------



## resourceboom (4 May 2007)

dhukka said:


> If we take your assumption of 2MTPA which is an increase of one third and I therefore increase NPAT by one third we get NPAT of $8m for FY08 and a ROE of 26%. Applying a discount rate of 15% gives a value of $0.21.




I think your conservative analysis in you posts is quite acceptable, so if you value the share at 21c would you not agree that there is not too much downside, and plenty of scope for upside, 

eg EAFD, Zeehan Slags, IHRP with high probability of success.
I also would definitely include in any INL valuation that in a few years INL will own 100% the HZCP project, doubling the revenue!

Personally I think the zinc price is much more likely to go higher rather then lower, but to be fair, would agree with you and value at spot.

And finally the aspect that would add great value to the company is licensing the tech, but I would probably not ascribe any value at this point in time, like the market is not.


----------



## juiceman (4 May 2007)

resourceboom said:


> I think your conservative analysis in you posts is quite acceptable, so if you value the share at 21c would you not agree that there is not too much downside, and plenty of scope for upside,
> 
> eg EAFD, Zeehan Slags, IHRP with high probability of success.
> I also would definitely include in any INL valuation that in a few years INL will own 100% the HZCP project, doubling the revenue!
> ...




Reguarding the successfull Burni pilot plant.
In there latest presentation INL states:
The plant will go into limited production (cash flow)
Used to train more personal
Demonstrate it"s operation to other insto"s and company"s (why) 
Worley parsons,who designs and builds things like this,has inmo given this the green light.
They have just appointed a respected commercial lawyer to the board, and i expect they will use his talent. (for which of the below 
Licensing the tech,imho thats to easy.
Constructing their own plant overseas ; thats to hard 
JV with an overseas established company surrounded, by big piles of enviromentally unfriendly EAFD


----------



## camaybay (4 May 2007)

Juiceman,

Post 863 refers to Ivanhoe's intec process to China interest.


----------



## dhukka (4 May 2007)

juiceman said:


> RE. my earlier post 30 April    20mil PE of 5
> Look at INL's pres  3/5/07
> Apart from many other things: consider:
> EAFD BENEFICATION
> ...




No need for corrections you've outlined the revenue side clearly, how about the cost side? I've purposely been conservative by leaving the benefication out of my calcs. It does represent upside, exactly how much is difficult to quantify. Maybe by the time I get enough evidence it will have run but I'd rather be pretty sure than guessing.


----------



## dhukka (4 May 2007)

resourceboom said:


> I think your conservative analysis in you posts is quite acceptable, so if you value the share at 21c would you not agree that there is not too much downside, and plenty of scope for upside,
> 
> eg EAFD, Zeehan Slags, IHRP with high probability of success.
> I also would definitely include in any INL valuation that in a few years INL will own 100% the HZCP project, doubling the revenue!
> ...




Agreed my analysis is conservative and there is more upside risk than downside. INL mentioned getting brokerage coverage at some point soon. I'd like to see the analysts numbers for FY08 and FY09. Hopefully INL would make it available on their website along with the other media reports.


----------



## wintermute (6 May 2007)

Few things... First the use of the burnie demo plant... if I'm not mistaken, Intec have called this semi commercial for a reason, I believe that it will not break even price wise so don't count on it contributing to cash flow, I think it will be a sink rather than a source. I'm pretty sure they have stated that it will cost more to run than it generates, this is because it is too small, and that means inefficiencies, this was done of course to prove the process (with as low a risk, and as low a capital outlay as possible) and was never originally intended to go into commercial operation, I believe they will use it to "tweak" things so that they can make better use of the fully commercial plant. 

Second, I gave up ages ago trying to work out potential cash flows from Intec's operations... too many details have not been supplied and trying to reconcile EBITDA amounts in presentations with estimates from what has been released proved completely frustrating to me.  I decided to simply wait and see full year reports... it is ok to do estimates if you know all of the relevant info, but we don't so I think it is a fruitless exercise. 

Finally I'll post my latest Intec graph.  Kennas is concerned about breaking through 20c... I'm not, because of this graph... maybe I'm wrong, but I think on the longer term INL is still in an uptrend channel and has just bounced off the bottom trend line... I don't think it will be more than a month or two before it is above, and stays above 20c.   

I may be a bit unconventional in my charting at times, but rules are meant to be bent or broken.. unorthodox methods have worked for me in the past (in many areas other than charting) I've often been told that won't work, but the proof is in the pudding as they say  we shall see  






If you take into consideration the latest gem of info released, that MBL has 8.7% of intec on a fully diluted basis, something I have mentioned was coming (possibly only at HC) based on announcements last year about the loan facility and the issue of options to MBL if the facility was used past (I think march this year)  and the fact that Macquaries options are well in the money, It may not be too long before we see a new substantial holder on the books.   

I was speculating elsewhere recently that the price may remain low for a while, a cap-raising may happen (or the issue of more options) and then Macquarie would play their ace and surprise the market with a substantial holding notice however it seems the cat is out of the bag now.   I've seen what an initial substantial holder notice from MBL can do to a penny stocks share price, and I'm looking forward to the same thing happening for INL... that's not to say it will happen, but I think the chances are that the substantial holding notice will come, and when it does the sp will rise. 

Tony.


----------



## juiceman (6 May 2007)

wintermute said:


> Few things... First the use of the burnie demo plant... if I'm not mistaken, Intec have called this semi commercial for a reason, I believe that it will not break even price wise so don't count on it contributing to cash flow, I think it will be a sink rather than a source. I'm pretty sure they have stated that it will cost more to run than it generates, this is because it is too small, and that means inefficiencies, this was done of course to prove the process (with as low a risk, and as low a capital outlay as possible) and was never originally intended to go into commercial operation, I believe they will use it to "tweak" things so that they can make better use of the fully commercial plant.
> 
> Second, I gave up ages ago trying to work out potential cash flows from Intec's operations... too many details have not been supplied and trying to reconcile EBITDA amounts in presentations with estimates from what has been released proved completely frustrating to me.  I decided to simply wait and see full year reports... it is ok to do estimates if you know all of the relevant info, but we don't so I think it is a fruitless exercise.
> 
> ...




Great post, just like the many on this thread over the last six month's.
Starting to read like an Agatha Christy noval.
Now to grind the axe, re EAFD Burnie
My words;  Limited Production
Their words;  Semi Commercial.      (good point,  think i will give them a call on Monday, and ask the question.  Will post if i get an answer 
RE; cash flow"s and  EBITDA, I think i give up too. There are just to many buttons that could be pushed all at the same time, IE. Ord River processing fee"s etc?:
Re, your chart  there virtually saying the same thing.
Yours for consolidation at or above 20
Kennas is looking for a tecnical trade point with breakout through 20. Watch the volume next week for our answer.
Tony a very important point in your post;RE loan facility with Macquarie Bank and their right to exercise opies if loan was still outstanding past April? i think.
Do they really want to give them to Macquarie for that price?
As at 31 April they had $3664000 cash at bank,
They owe Macquarie $2000000 which ^gives M the right to the opies,
Why not pay them out?
As at 31 April 
Further repayment of which is anticipated during the current! quarter,(what later that afternoon) or should that of read next! quarter: 

These Guy's are not fool"s
To date the only fair (to all parties deals) has been with Polymetals,and Orian Holdings Corp (Ivanhoe Mines ) re; lic funding agrement 7 Aug 2003.
(because they needed capital and creditability )
Just unniversity rock oligests, i don"t think so.
Look at these deals:
      31 Dec 2003  purchase Hellyer Mill etc  A$1,597,973 from recievers.
                                      Replace To-day A$100,000,000, thats 1.5 cents in the doller.
      17 Feb 2004  recieve R and D Grant from Gov  A$1,430,000, pay"s for Hellyer.
      10 Mar 2004  purchase from Encore Metals (Zeehan Zinc)  pay"s A$30,000 +4.5 mil inl share"s + opies,
      + others.
Not bad share traders either:
IMO the JV with JRV, could never happen because, JRV needs more capital than INL has. Let"s see if their Chinese come out from behind the bushes.

Some of inl"s sp weakness of late, could be due unlucky traders punting on that JV.

Personally i think INL is in pressure-cooker mode, just don"t know when she"s gonna blow.
Good luck to all patient INL holders.


----------



## wintermute (6 May 2007)

Definitely worth checking out Juiceman, as I'm only going on recollections of announcements I have read, and I'll be the first to admit, that on occasion, what I have remembered (or thought I'd read) and what is actually in the announcement, can be rather at odds! 

I'm not sure about the options I was expecting an announcement saying more had been issued but none have been forthcoming, but the number that MBL have, as reported in the presentation, seems to fit with how many I thought that they would have after the issue, not before....  (my understanding, again from memory is that if they were using the loan facility past april, then an additional number of options excercisable at 8c each would be issued to MBL) so I think they have them but there has been no appendix 3B (if that is the correct letter) stating that they have been issued... perhaps if they are unlisted it is not necessary?? not sure. 

I fully agree that these guys are really on the ball, and IMO very astute businessmen, the slurs against management that I've read elsewhere are IMO extremely unwarranted and if anything show a complete lack of understanding of the achievements to date, on the part of the people making the slurs. 

On the MBL here are extracts (from commsec pro trader operational history) of the relevant announcements with respect to MBL.

23/06/2005 Intec announced that Macquarie Bank (MBL) committed to provide a secured $2.5m standby Working Capital Facility to the company alongside MBL taking a placement of $0.5m worth of the companys shares at 6.9 cents per share. There are no cash fees payable in respect of the Facility, which is repayable by 31 December 2006. The company added that in consideration of MBL providing the Facility, it will issue call options to MBL for the purchase of 15m shares at 8 cents per share, expiring 30 June 2008, with a further issue of 10m options on the same terms made on first drawdown of the Facility. The company added that it has agreed to mandate MBL to lead arrange the debt financing and associated metal price and interest rate hedging facilities for development of the Hellyer Metals Project. 

That first one accounts for 25 Million options. 

By Deed Of Amendment dated 15 February 2006, Macquarie Bank and Intec have agreed to increase MBLs Working Capital Facility (WCF) to INL from A$2.5m to A$5m until 12 May 2006. In the event that the increased WCF is utilised beyond 13 March 2006, INL will issue 10,000,000 options to MBL, each to purchase one fully paid ordinary INL share at 8 cents on or before 30 June 2008. In the event that the increased WCF is utilised beyond 10 April 2006 a further 10,000,000 options will be issued on the same terms.

And that one is the other 20 million matching the total of 45 million options... 

Now one thing I had not noticed previously was that these were call options...  I had previously thought that they were normal options.... Call and put options is not something that I have done any research on, but I'n guessing that call options give maquarie the right to say they want the shares if they are in the money, and they pay 8c each??

Finally thanks for the compliment  I have been very interested in INL since about June last year, when I flippantly made a remark to Kennas (and finicky) over at sharecafe saying I thought it was going to go down (I think that they were bullish at the time) I'd done no research, and was being somewhat of a smartarse (but it was at least based on a theory... which didn't pan out), I'd only just joined the site, and it was in fact my first stock forum.  When things didn't quite go how I thought I actually started doing some research on them, and the interest was sparked.  I completely failed to take into account the significance of the Polymetals JV which is why all of my waiting for retraces that never came was in vain, I was only considering one part of the company, ie the technology side.  I think it is safe to say that I've learnt a lot from following INL... I've not made any money on them yet (could have if I sold when they topped 30c), but they are one of my biggest holdings, and I'm confident that with time, it will pay off. 

Tony.


----------



## juiceman (8 May 2007)

Hey Mute
Re: Burnie eafd and opies, called INL yesterday, no answer yet,Directors were a bit busy,said they would call back to-day.

INL share holders, Have a look at BSM sp this morning.
Not new,but look at who is involved,and on what terms.
INL sits on the board of BSM, so who might have a very good reason to develop an interest in INL's processes.
Doesnt that other party have newly aquired Zinc processing intrerests in Europe


----------



## Enumerate (11 May 2007)

Just a couple of points about Intec.

In terms of the EBITDA numbers and P/E thread:

- Intec gets from the Polymetals jv a payment of about US$1.85million per shipment.  Remember, this is from the jv (not to the jv) and is after smelter terms have been deducted.
- Steady state will be about 1 shipment per month.
- Smelter terms vary significantly by grade (the higher the grade - the more significantly higher the payment).  Hellyer grades will go higher - for a couple of reasons following.

Hence, the EBITDA for the Hellyer project is likely to be about A$30million+, steady state.  (Subtract the corporate and R&D costs - I think a current P/E of about 5 can be expected for a years steady state Hellyer production.

Note also, that the output from the HZCP will be stockpiled for a second processing run using the Intec process (there is still economic Zn, Au, Ag, etc in the "waste" from the traditional concentrate run!).

The Intec Hellyer Residues Project (IHRP) is very important.  It is likely to be a mixture of EAFD + Zeehan slag + BSM ore.  It is important because it is the "front end" of the full Intec process.  EAFD contains Zn oxides and Fe complexes that are dealt with using the Intec halide process.  The Zn Sulphites are precipitated out and sold as Zn concentrate only after a filter process which captures Au, Ag, Pb, Cu, etc.  These precious, and other base metals will be available as concentrates to be processed through the final stage of the Intec process - electrowinning.  The speculation is that this could be done a Burnie - at the development complex.

The conclusion is that IHRP will produce high grade Zn concentrate to be mixed with the HZCP output for increased $$.  Also, Burnie, as speculated could be producing ingots - Au, Ag, Pb, Cu etc - in processing campaigns.

(Remember the Intec process produces metal at the cathode of the electrowinning stage.  The only reason HZCP produces concentrate is that it sells for big $$ NOW - and Intec do not have a the electrowinning element at the Hellyer site.

The IHRP will prove the Intec process beyond doubt and create more valuable concentrate.  If the speculation is correct - ingots may be produced at Burnie - another happy surprise for the market.

Remember, also, that BSM are expected to sign an ore processing agreement with Intec real soon now.

Add in to the mix that after processing 6mt - Intec can buy out Polymetals for A$1 and double income from the HZCP ...

Lots of organic growth from current levels over the next few years.

Not bad for a company trading with an estimated P/E of 5 ...


----------



## Bushrat (12 May 2007)

From what i see on all these forums, everyone is trying to reassure each other that INL is a good thing.......why the lacklustre share price, and walls of selling on every advance??? If it moves down 2 cents instead of up 2 cents - gawd helpus the world will cave in....will this be the case when it is $2...?

Let the impatient sellers have their way.....as they obviosuly believe extremely short term opportunities lie elsewhere....my feeling is seeya off the share register loosers.....chasing shadows on stocks that arent producing....

I see it all as a mad buy opportunity. The stock is underpriced, the fundamentals are there, the management is keen, responsive, motivated, intelligent and not phased by SP action...a professional outfit.

I hold a stack and not so concerned by short term price fluctuations - for me its a 12 - 18 month project for serious sp movement. Thereafter many multiples of where we are now....

Its stock picking 101.

Look at the basics...cashflow, resource, technology, fundamentals, management,  base metals prices......it is on the radar.


----------



## imajica (17 May 2007)

...on the web...

"Sargold Targets Longer Term Production Strategy at Furtei"

Su Coru is the principle resource in a number of enargite-hosted deposits at Furtei. This enargite ore has historically proven to be problematic - it is refractory in nature and contains deleterious minerals to the smelting and refining process, which attract significant cost penalties. After investigating a number of processing options over the past year to solve this issue, the Company is pleased to report it has received promising test results from an atmospheric leach process, the Intec Copper and Gold Process, which has obtained metal recoveries of 90% or better utilizing a halide solution to oxidize the sulphides. This method does not require high temperatures and pressures, and can be carried out using typical chemical processing equipment. The continued success of this process will provide for the production of saleable gold and copper at Furtei, eliminating the refractory limitation of the enargite ore, and providing enhanced economics due to minimal transport, smelting and refining charges compared with traditional sulphide concentrate production. 

Chairman & CEO Richard Warke said, "The Intec Copper and Gold Process has demonstrated that enargite ore can be recovered with potential economic viability. If successful, this will allow the Company to explore several target areas at Furtei and other properties on the island that have enargite hosted mineralization." 

full article here: http://www.sys-con.com/read/375531.htm


----------



## drmb (17 May 2007)

imajica said:


> ...on the web... "Sargold Targets Longer Term Production Strategy at Furtei"



From http://www.sargold.com/ - Sargold Resource Corporation (TSX-V: SRG) is a Canadian junior resource company that controls the largest precious metals exploration land area in Sardinia, Italy. The Company now holds a 90% interest in the assets, which range from the mine and full processing plant at Furtei, to a host of exploration opportunites at Monte Ollasteddu and the advanced exploration properties at Osilo.  

Sargold poured its first gold bar at Furtei in March 2007 to launch a near-term production plan based on processing the upgraded ore from the residual heap leach pad at the site.   This production is currently yielding approximately 500 ounces of gold per month for the next few months. 

Based on metallurgical testwork, internal studies and results to date, the Company is now targeting to produce approximately 15,000 – 20,000 ounces of gold within the next 12 months from the Sa Perrima zone, ramping up to between 60,000 – 70,000 oz Au equivalent in its second year with the addition of the Su Coru zone, before leveling off to approximately 50,000 oz Au equivalent per year for a minimum of five years.*


----------



## Porper (21 May 2007)

drmb said:


> From http://www.sargold.com/ - Sargold Resource Corporation (TSX-V: SRG) is a Canadian junior resource company that controls the largest precious metals exploration land area in Sardinia, Italy. The Company now holds a 90% interest in the assets, which range from the mine and full processing plant at Furtei, to a host of exploration opportunites at Monte Ollasteddu and the advanced exploration properties at Osilo.
> 
> Sargold poured its first gold bar at Furtei in March 2007 to launch a near-term production plan based on processing the upgraded ore from the residual heap leach pad at the site.   This production is currently yielding approximately 500 ounces of gold per month for the next few months.
> 
> Based on metallurgical testwork, internal studies and results to date, the Company is now targeting to produce approximately 15,000 – 20,000 ounces of gold within the next 12 months from the Sa Perrima zone, ramping up to between 60,000 – 70,000 oz Au equivalent in its second year with the addition of the Su Coru zone, before leveling off to approximately 50,000 oz Au equivalent per year for a minimum of five years.*




A bit of movement today so thought it might be time for a chart and one of many possible scenarios.

What struck me was the amount of time projections around 17th May.The more projections around the same date potentially give a higher chance of a reversal happening.

Still low volume so could be totally wrong here, and the recent price action is negative, but may be of interest to some.


----------



## imajica (22 May 2007)

Minenews Story: May 17, 2007 (source: minesite)


Bass Metals Revives Hellyer

By Our Man In Oz

Size, contrary to what some men think, is not everything. In Tasmania, a sometimes forgotten island off the south coast of Australia, there is even a mineralised example illustrating the point that good things can come in small packages, especially in a mining boom. Two companies, Bass Metals and Intec Ltd, are the entry points to discovering a remarkable story of revival and potential future growth in a State where orebodies can be small, but remarkably rich. Between them, Bass and Intec are breathing new life into the once mothballed Hellyer base metals treatment facility, and setting about exploring for additional ore to expand a business which was once a major source of zinc and lead. In terms of “symbiotic” relationships, where each side leans on the other, this is perhaps one of the better examples anywhere in the mining world.
If all goes to plan, Bass has the potential to become a substantial producer of zinc and lead, with the added bonus of gold and nickel in the future. Intec, which is essentially a technology-development business, will be able to show the world that its patented chlorine-leach process is a money-spinner. So far, investors have been cautious as to how they treat a rather complex technology development and exploration situation, especially given the history of Hellyer. Bass, so far, has been the favoured partner in the deal with a share price that is close to a 12-month high at A42 cents, capitalising the company at A$30 million. Intec is the bigger business, valued at A$106 million, but with a more sluggish share price which has eased from a high of A31 cents late last year to recent trades at A18 cents. 

To understand what’s happening a potted history is essential. The Hellyer mine and processing plant, located near the hamlet of Tullah in western Tasmania, were once the pride and joy of a famous Australian miner, Aberfoyle . It disappeared inside Western Metals in 1998 after a hotly-disputed takeover. Western Metals, in turn, collapsed in mid-2003, triggering the mothballing of the Hellyer mine and plant. Late in 2003, Intec bought Hellyer at a bargain-basement price of A$1.59 million (yes, A$1.59 million, or about £670,000). The plant replacement cost today is estimated to be A$100 million. Intec’s plan is to use Hellyer as a life-sized demonstration of its chlorine-leach process, starting with high-grade tailings near the mine, and then by bringing in fresh feed from mines, such as remnant ore from the old Que River project, and from remnants in the Hellyer mine itself. Because it is a technology business Intec sponsored the creation of Bass in 2005 as an explorer and miner, retaining a 23 per cent share and board seat. 

Roll forward two years, factor in much higher metal prices, and the re-birth is almost complete. Tailings are moving through the Hellyer mill, with at least five years of work ahead. Bass has also delivered to the mill its first trial of fresh ore from a re-worked “lens” of near-surface ore from Que River. Intec’s plant operators are busy twiddling knobs to blend tails and fresh ore, a process providing its own challenges. As the ramp-up at Hellyer accelerates, Bass is busy working up a mine plan, which sees a series of development stages at Que River, then on to the old Hellyer mine, and then (fingers crossed) from exploration targets such as those around the old Farrell, Magnet and Oonah mines. 

Stage one of mining at Que River is small. The total resource and reserve is estimated to be just 124,000 tonnes, but with a grade of 8 per cent zinc and 4 per cent lead, plus copper, gold and silver credits – with the gold component assaying a respectable 2 grams a tonne. A glimpse into the quality of the original Que River orebody can be gauged by remnant pillars in the mine which include assays as ripe as 19.4 metres at 25 % zinc, 9 % lead, 343 g/t silver and 11 g/t gold. Good enough to eat. 

But, the big prize for Bass (and Intec) is a major new discovery which would be far more rewarding than rooting around in old and difficult mines. “We’re in elephant country, hunting elephants,” is a phrase given a thorough work out by Bass chief executive, Mike Rosenstreich, while showing Minesite’s Man in Oz around the plant and exploration sites. His aim is to find a mine similar in size to Hellyer, or the nearby Rosebery base metals mine still being mined by Zinifex. “This whole north-west corner of Tasmania is intensely mineralised, with the potential to throw up world class mines such as Mt Lyell, Rosebery and Hellyer.” Rosenstreich is right. But it’s equally true to point out that Tasmania has been home to a multitude of small, but rich, mines, and in a boom even a couple of those will prove juicy morsels – especially when you have a processing mill at your disposal, and within easy trucking distance. Nothing’s far away in Tasmania. 

“We expect to be able to generate a profit of somewhere between A$8-to-A$12 million from our work at Que River,” Rosenstreich said. “That represents a substantial cash injection which we’ll apply to our exploration effort.” In terms of time, work at Que River is likely to last between three-and-five years, with development divided into four stages. After that, remnant mining is likely to start in the Hellyer mine, as well as possibly stepping out into identified extensions of the original, but mined out, orebody. As the cash flows in, Bass will accelerate exploration.


----------



## imajica (22 May 2007)

touching 20.5 cents today with good volume

I think the word has got around

could someone provide some T/A for this mini breakout?


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2007)

imajica said:


> touching 20.5 cents today with good volume
> 
> I think the word has got around
> 
> could someone provide some T/A for this mini breakout?



Lots of resistance at .20 ish established over some time. Has failed a couple of times at potential breaks recently so don't count your chickens.  Looks promising though. Making a higher high. Chart, MACD and Stochs all lining up to say it will break. I wouldn't call this one a break until it holds EOD above 20 and then subsequently tests it as support.


----------



## juiceman (22 May 2007)

Had a return phone call yesterday from  Dave Sammut  corporate development manager inl.
During the conversation it came out that they monitor our posts and comments, with a degree of interest, they too apparently enjoy our comments  (with i"m sure the odd laugh). as it should be.

Somebody nailed the situation with one of their posts with a degree of accuracy that impressed the company (joking they thought it should of been on their web-site).
So who was it?
I suggest  DRMB
              WINTERMUTE
              ENUMERATE
              IMAJICA
While i don"t know apparently the person recieved an email from the company re that post 
Stand up and take a bow.    
Sorry but i have run out of time,will post my reason for the phone call later ie questions and answers later.


----------



## Moneybags (22 May 2007)

juiceman said:


> Had a return phone call yesterday from  Dave Sammut  corporate development manager inl.
> During the conversation it came out that they monitor our posts and comments, with a degree of interest, they too apparently enjoy our comments  (with i"m sure the odd laugh). as it should be.
> 
> Somebody nailed the situation with one of their posts with a degree of accuracy that impressed the company (joking they thought it should of been on their web-site).
> ...




Well I nominate Tony ( Wintermute ) as the likely candidate. His posts offer a well thought out approach to INL. If you ever visit HC you will see his posts outshine most over there.
MB


----------



## drmb (22 May 2007)

juiceman said:


> Had a return phone call yesterday from  Dave Sammut  corporate development manager inl.
> During the conversation it came out that they monitor our posts and comments, with a degree of interest, they too apparently enjoy our comments  (with i"m sure the odd laugh). as it should be.
> 
> Somebody nailed the situation with one of their posts with a degree of accuracy that impressed the company (joking they thought it should of been on their web-site).
> ...



I wish! But can't be me mate, I'm just a dumb sh*t sitting in a lab at the moment in Indonesia draining the swamps, looking for the crocodiles, or was it bird flu! Time to come home I think. One of the other three - take a bow!


----------



## chennyleeeee (22 May 2007)

Wow this post has really kicked off since the last time i posted abt this stock. Unfortunately Im already out of this one. Im not too happy with this little stock anymore, its gone past a lot of regions which I thought would have been good areas of support.. (23 and 21) but it hasnt yet gone past where I brought it at 13.5 last year.

Good luck to anyone who still wants in, but I dont know if I'll ever get back into this one, I still like its prospects but the graph is just so disappointing (very solid downtrend) regardless of todays significant move. 21c has become somewhat of a barrier. maybe if it breaks past 21c they might have a good chance.









CHEN


----------



## wintermute (22 May 2007)

Well I haven't received any emails (that I'm aware of) so it must be either Imagica or Enumerate (or someone who wasn't listed!  Unless it wasn't identified as being an INL person..... ) and thanks for the compliment MoneyBags!

I've done more research on INL than any of my other holdings, but It still has it's mysteries, and I could still do a lot more!! but I've done enough to feel comfortable  

Must say that todays volume and closing price looked good, volume weighted average price was 0.1992 today so very close to the close price which IMO is a good sign. 

Tony.


----------



## juiceman (24 May 2007)

2 down and 2 to go.
Further to conversation with Dave Sammut
Burnie pilot plant is cash neutral +   But very valuable to the company going forward.
His words; the company is very much in a staged development phase.
               Orian/Ivanhoe do have certain rights to Hellyer technology,and were entitled to discuss it with the Chinese (if used there would be many spinn-offs for inl.  Massive Synergy

He reminded me; That the mining industry is famous for RACING to come 
second.

Hellyer plant has capacity to handle bsm ore as well as there own tailings
BSM ore high grade (look at their sp)
Old news re; Bolivia Russia and others etc  are living things

IMO there has been quiet accumulation of inl shares for three months, avg 2 mil per day, BSM sp has been moving up very well and an announcement is due very soon.
Just suppose bsm found their elephant and with inl owning 23% of that beast
Tassie may end up with 1 very large mammoth.  

Out of interest there is a lot of new information on the company web site
re; new directors, local press releases etc.


----------



## juiceman (26 May 2007)

I"m going to stick my neck out and call a PRE - breakout alert on inl 
Reason:
Look at BSM"s  6--12 month chart
Look at INL"s   6--12 month chart  to me they look very similar, both retreated aprox  16 cent"s  50% before bsm broke out.
Both had similar % gains last yr pre Dec Jan.
There is a synergy between the two, ie shared director, part ownership,processing, same region etc.

So why the lethargy with inl sp?
Kennas any technical thoughts?


----------



## wintermute (26 May 2007)

Time for the next installment in my running theme of weekly charts for INL  It keeps looking better to me...






Note points 1 and 2 marked on the chart, only twice the sp has dropped down below the price envelope (apart from now) in the last two years, and shortly after it had a breakout.  We have recently point 3 broken down under the price envelope again.  Point 4 is a long handled inverted hammer (or shooting star if you are feeling bearish) the fact that it is pretty much sitting on my trend line, gives me the feeling we should see a rally next week. though if you look at the last major breakout, the price actually pierced down through the trendline before convincingly coming back up.

All a bit smoke and mirrors, but from a pattern point of view, to me it looks pretty bullish  Big white candle next week would pretty much make a  bullish reversal pattern. 

Tony.


----------



## juiceman (26 May 2007)

Hey Mute great minds think alike, at the same time,from a different points of view.
Tony with 2 heads on the chopping block now
In the event that were both wrong, would you mind terribly; if you go first


----------



## juiceman (26 May 2007)

out of interest here's an oldie but a goodie
consider the price of zinc then as against now
Think i should run down to Cash Converters now,  sell our dog kennel with dog and top up with a few more inl.
Then within a short time buy back the dog, and treat him with 2 larger kennels

http://www.intec.com.au/docs/media/Ozequities.pdf


----------



## juiceman (27 May 2007)

Further to comments made by Wintermute and myself of late.
What could make this sp move outside of a bomb
1 or 2 announcements, if good about AMMTEC report: Burnie Plant.
BSM processing agreement,(or jv on that issue  surprise?
Both ann are overdue, so when are they likely to report.
Consider this:
Staff and Consultant Option Plan.   There are 6.6 million options due to expire on 16 July 07 with an exercise price of 0.25 cents, ( so if they wanted those options to close in the money they had better blow their trumpet before the 16th July or risk having some not too happy employee"s or consultants

Last yr in their annaul report it was stated that they were involved in discussions with many company"s re licencing jv"s etc.
Their word"s: discussions so far held may be expected to reach announcable outcomes during 2007 financial yr.

Anyone like to write a put option against INL shares as at Friday"s closing price?
Good luck to all INL holders


----------



## Col Lector (27 May 2007)

Greetings Juiceman, 
noticed you have more than the average enthusiasm re INL. 
Obsessive even...?
Certainly no criticism....INL reps my single largest holding at the moment. However, just wanted to caution you .....keep a gambling counsellor close....you/we are now apparently able to borrow against INL shares currently held....collateral rating of around 45-55% available through the new MacBank "Prime" offering*.
The word "exponential" comes to mind!

* me no MacBank stooge


----------



## chops_a_must (27 May 2007)

Just going to show you that I have some objectivity when it comes to stocks, I am now short term bullish on INL although I disagree on Winter's trend lines. The new higher low looks nice, and the reversal on the candlesticks also look positive. I think it is going to face problems getting through the low 20s as the fibs suggest (given they have some validity here). But above 25c it should do alright. It still wouldn't be one I would be prepared to trade, but hopefully there is some comfort ahead for long suffering holders of this one. 

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Just going to show you that I have some objectivity when it comes to stocks, I am now short term bullish on INL although I disagree on Winter's trend lines. The new higher low looks nice, and the reversal on the candlesticks also look positive. I think it is going to face problems getting through the low 20s as the fibs suggest (given they have some validity here). But above 25c it should do alright. It still wouldn't be one I would be prepared to trade, but hopefully there is some comfort ahead for long suffering holders of this one.
> Cheers,
> Chops.



Chops, I'm with you on the higher lows. This is potentially starting to turn. Looking for a break through 20 for a re-entry now for a short term trade pending market, etc. Once stochs turn, MACD hitting zero on the up, breaking 20, I'm ready for a high conviction trade on this. Might bomb as well. This has disappointed a few times.


----------



## juiceman (27 May 2007)

Col Lector said:


> Greetings Juiceman,
> noticed you have more than the average enthusiasm re INL.
> Obsessive even...?
> Certainly no criticism....INL reps my single largest holding at the moment. However, just wanted to caution you .....keep a gambling counsellor close....you/we are now apparently able to borrow against INL shares currently held....collateral rating of around 45-55% available through the new MacBank "Prime" offering*.
> ...




Thanks for your comments, sensible words of wisdom for all.
Being relatively new to the forum I appreciate any return post as it means people actually bother to read them.
Obsessive enthusiasm...  just have to agree with you on that one (ask my wife)
Normally I trade most days based on emails I might recieve, market trends or charts I follow on companys I've traded many times before (in and out in one day or before the weekend) not much fun, and high risk.
INL has just got stuck in my craw I guess.
I am overweight in INL by numbers, but certainly not by value no leverage at all. As per an earlier post, I have sold the family's kennel with dog to cash coverters, but they gave me cash for a further purchase on Monday no dept.
To me the forum is a great place to relax and share your own opinion(anonymously) with other like interested people).

PS  i don't now much about any other company, I just trade them for the moment


----------



## wintermute (27 May 2007)

Hey juiceman, I guess we will see whether we keep our heads tomorrow or not  My chart has tended to polarize people, as I'm stretching conventional charting somewhat, Chops is most certainly not the first to disagree with my trend lines   I think it has a heap more validity than the very dubious first one I posted though, but it is interesting to see how it has pretty much stayed where I picked it right back then, and has been getting more and more (IMO) validity... 

I think It will be full steam ahead before too long  

Tony.


----------



## jman2007 (27 May 2007)

Evening all,

Thought I'd throw my 2-cents into the now legendary INL debate!

I was trawling thru some previous INL announcements and I came across a rather interesting statement made my Jervois Mining Limited (2nd April) re the failed JV with INL, which read as follows (quote):

"...INL's metal recovery technology is unable to economically recover precious metal from the Hellyer tailings and is only able to recover zinc metal.  INL's merger proposal would only have been worthy of consideration if the precious metals were capable of being recovered.." (end quote)

INL immediately launched a strong rebuke to reassure their shareholders.  

Would someone be able to shed some light on this?  Are Jervois aware of some inherent failings in the INL technology, or was it an unjustified and inaccurate statement to make?  Perhaps someone with more techinical expertise than myself can clear this up for me, I am not all that familiar with Intec.

Apologies is this issue was dealt with in an earlier post.

Cheers
Jman2007


----------



## Enumerate (28 May 2007)

jman2007 said:


> Evening all,
> Would someone be able to shed some light on this?  Are Jervois aware of some inherent failings in the INL technology, or was it an unjustified and inaccurate statement to make?  Perhaps someone with more techinical expertise than myself can clear this up for me, I am not all that familiar with Intec.
> Jman2007




The Jervois statement is completely wrong, in all of it's phases.

Not only has the Intec process proven high yeilds, in terms of metals extracted, but the process itself has proven highly efficient (Worley Parsons BFS - bankable feasibility study) in terms of energy and environmental residue.  This means that as a closed system the Intec process simply produces inert, solid waste and not highly toxic liquid waste as with conventional leaching.  It actually generates some of the reagents it uses as process by products - hence the efficiency!

(The BFS has been received by the company who are pleased, apparently, with the prognosis.  It has not been released publicly but, apparently, a public "summary" is being contemplated.)

Intec have proven the process on Cu, Au, Zn ore bodies.  It is important to understand that the process is not a fixed an rigid thing.  Depending on the chemistry of the ore body and the metal targets - the process can be changed and tweaked.  I'd speculate that the thermodynamics of the process are more important than the "mass equations".  

It is important to understand that Intec did not offer "the process" to Jervois.  Rather, they offered the skills, expertise and access to the Burnie scale plant to work out the best approach for the Ni laterite ore body.  The fact that Jervois directors did not seem to fully understand what was on offer is more a testament to the ego centric nature of Jervois board decision making than the technical merits of the Intec process.

BTW - you will see the hydromet part of the Intec process working at Hellyer as part of the IHRP (Intec Hellyer Residues Project) - processing Zeehan slag, EAFD and BSM ore.


----------



## wintermute (28 May 2007)

my guess is that JRV picked up on some of the stuff in the announcements from last year about how the gold circuit in the Burnie Demo plant had not performed to design specifications.  This is something I have meant to follow up on but haven't, as there was never any (that I found) clear indication from Intec as to what happened here or what the implications were...  I suspect that they decided that the zinc lead and silver were the most important going forward (for the hellyer tailings) and did not continue to optimize the gold and copper circuits as getting stuff moving was more important (as they were already more than six months behind when they finally announced steady state)... 

I've been speculating for a while that part of the reason for the "semi comercial" operation of the Burnie Demo plant, may in fact be to tweak the gold and copper circuits whilst also producing zn and pb.  Thus as has been posted the demo plant will be cost neutral (ie roughly running at break even) This would allow for R&D to be done effectively at no cost. 

Tony.


----------



## juiceman (28 May 2007)

mute re our heads, you did say you would go first didn't YOU?
Ps dog's not happy either.


----------



## youngneil (28 May 2007)

juice you'll get your dog back.

my charts as tony would know says next week is the week nad this week is the start. 

they thing with charts is patience. what we know is most indicators are bullish.

i dont really trade candlesticks, so i tend to stay away from the day to day stuff. from my experience candlesticks are only best suited to very high volume stocks (at the least) and forex, where the prices are not as easily manipulated.

regards

youngneil


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2007)

youngneil said:


> they thing with charts is patience. what we know is *most indicators are bullish.*
> i dont really trade candlesticks, so i tend to stay away from the day to day stuff. from my experience candlesticks are only best suited to very high volume stocks (at the least) and forex, where the prices are not as easily manipulated.
> 
> regards
> ...




Not sure what you're on about here Neil. Are you looking at the same stock I am?

Nothing bullish about this at the moment, except it's made a higher low. Might have found a bottom at 15 (I anticipated 16 to be the bottom) MACD neutral, Stochastics bearish, sp under 200d ma. Still looks vulnerable to fail under 20 cents to me. Needs a positive day ot two to gain momentum, and for those indicators to turn more bullish.


----------



## wintermute (28 May 2007)

yeah juiceman I'll go first, I have no problem admitting when I'm wrong, but you we need to wait till Friday for me to admit it, as my chart is weekly, and it could go to 12c during the week but if it closes at 20c or higher then my trend line still stands  and if it were to go to 22c then I'd say we have a very bullish trend reversal signal 

Hi Kennas, it is the weekly chart you should be looking at for bullish indicators   the daily turned bearish towards the end of last week.  A program I have been playing with (it analyzes the indicators to give bullish bearish calls) says that on the weekly chart for INL only MACD is bearish, it has 14 other indicators it thinks are bullish... I haven't used it long enough to know whether to believe it however   for the daily it now thinks four are bullish and 12 bearish with a 63 percent probability of further declines.

BTW Youngneils chart is a MUCH longer timeframe, and is using (I think) pattern analysis more than traditional T/A methods  

Tony.


----------



## youngneil (28 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure what you're on about here Neil. Are you looking at the same stock I am?
> 
> Nothing bullish about this at the moment, except it's made a higher low. Might have found a bottom at 15 (I anticipated 16 to be the bottom) MACD neutral, Stochastics bearish, sp under 200d ma. Still looks vulnerable to fail under 20 cents to me. Needs a positive day ot two to gain momentum, and for those indicators to turn more bullish.




hi kennas

i am looking at weekly charts MACD is tending to almost perfect there.

also bolinger band is tightening (however this only indicates spike, doenst tell you which direction)

regards

youngneil


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2007)

youngneil said:


> hi kennas
> 
> i am looking at weekly charts MACD is tending to almost perfect there.
> 
> ...



Cheers Neil. You should start posting your charts up! Things would look different on a weekly perhaps. Post it up!


----------



## youngneil (28 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Cheers Neil. You should start posting your charts up! Things would look different on a weekly perhaps. Post it up!




here goes kennas
the next chart will explain the blue and yellow lines

i dont know all teh technicals of TA. i just know how to use the indicators etc. so i cant get into a duel about definitions etc 

regards

youngneil


----------



## youngneil (28 May 2007)

another one to explain teh support lines

WME and ENG once showed the same characteristics

again kennas, i'm not as knowledgeable abt charts as you guys are. i just want to make quick money. i have been inand out of INL for a quick buck. but i always believe int he story, its just that i dont believe i can make money if i just hope i'm right.

i use other indicators too. but this is just to illustrate the time frame of my charts.

i personally thought next week will be turning point for INL. but it may not be.

regards

youngneil


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2007)

youngneil said:


> here goes kennas
> the next chart will explain the blue and yellow lines
> 
> i dont know all teh technicals of TA. i just know how to use the indicators etc. so i cant get into a duel about definitions etc
> ...



Thanks Neil. Interesting that on the weekly it's clearly bounced off 15.5/16. MACD and BB is converging, but change isn't imminent IMO. Needs a few more positive days to confirm any up trend. Getting in now would be fraught with danger for short/medium term trading IMO. Long term fundamentals are up for argument - as is the case.


----------



## youngneil (28 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Thanks Neil. Interesting that on the weekly it's clearly bounced off 15.5/16. MACD and BB is converging, but change isn't imminent IMO. Needs a few more positive days to confirm any up trend. Getting in now would be fraught with danger for short/medium term trading IMO. Long term fundamentals are up for argument - as is the case.




i strongly agree. as you can see jun06 to sep06 it traded sideways for a long time.

charts fail sometimes. nothing is 100% fool proof.

i think if you follow the market action (as i have for the last month, on annual leave! but back to work next week), in the last few days a few "traders" have tried to anticipate this big rise and have had to bail out (t+1, 2, 3 imo). i ahve always bought INL with what I am willing to hold. since i got in sub10c and sold 27, 24, 22 on support failures, i've made the point that my stop loss is half the profit i made intially.

regards

youngneil


regards

youngneil


----------



## jman2007 (28 May 2007)

Cheers to Enumerate and Wintermute for their explanation re the INL metals recovery process.  

I certainly detected some "sour grapes" undertones from the Jervois Directors, they clearly didn't seem to appreciate the fundamentals of what they were being offered by INL. 

Good luck to the long-suffering masses who own this one, all the fundamentals seem to be there (top notch management, tech expertise etc..) but this bad-boy refuses to budge from the 15-16 c range!

I'll be following developments closely....


----------



## Enumerate (29 May 2007)

I was moved to post here following some excellent posts presenting a "back of envelope" estimate of revenue, expenses and P/E ratio estimates.  (I still remain of the view that INL.ASX is trading at an effective P/E of 5 with lots of organic growth prospects!).

One of the better people to follow on the technology is BananaBender over on www.sharescene.com.au ...

GeeWiz is also worth following, on the same forum, on matters financial.

Lots of expertise, here, as well.  (Enumerate tips his hat to aussiestockforum posters).


----------



## Sean K (30 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure what you're on about here Neil. Are you looking at the same stock I am?
> 
> Nothing bullish about this at the moment, except it's made a higher low. Might have found a bottom at 15 (I anticipated 16 to be the bottom) MACD neutral, Stochastics bearish, sp under 200d ma. Still looks vulnerable to fail under 20 cents to me. Needs a positive day ot two to gain momentum, and for those indicators to turn more bullish.



Starting to look just a little better. Short term support estab at .175. While it's around here look positive to break up. Indicators look just a bit better now. Watching closely. Could fall back just as easily at this point, IMO.


----------



## Moneybags (30 May 2007)

Kennas,

Agree starting to look a little better, however I think there are a lot of stale bulls left in this one and should SP exceed resistance @ 20 I expect a lot of selling to occur for people to get there money back. Just my opinion.

MB


----------



## Sean K (30 May 2007)

Moneybags said:


> Kennas,
> 
> Agree starting to look a little better, however I think there are a lot of stale bulls left in this one and should SP exceed resistance @ 20 I expect a lot of selling to occur for people to get there money back. Just my opinion.
> 
> MB



Yes, that would certainly be a factor. There is a damn lot of volume to get through to get to 21 and more will pop up I imagine. Needs some very good news I think or it might just churn up and down for some time. Fundamentally, this does not make too much sence to me. Seems pretty undervalued, as discussed. But who am I to disagree with the market.


----------



## mango65 (30 May 2007)

I have talked to Dave Sammut at Intec re Macquarie and he informed me that Macquarie and Intec are talking but until the BFS result, and the BSM negotiations are concluded, that the talks are just that. Naturally Macquarie needs the facts. Intec is also frustrated about the delay with the BFS report but they can do nothing about it except jump up and down. When Macquarie put out their assessment it will also project several years into the future based on their predictions of metal prices.
Back of the envelope predictions of revenue without info makes for a lot of hot air.
Looks like everyone will just have to be patient.
Any error in the above is mine but that is the way I understand it.


----------



## juiceman (31 May 2007)

Hey Kennas what's happened to the BOAT? please don't tell me it sank and that's your new interpretation on life from the porthole


----------



## Col Lector (7 June 2007)

INL have just released a technical collaboration agreement with Outotec of Finland ( formerly Outokumpu). This has to be a positive. 
They state they intend to cooperate...utilising each others technology to develop base metal projects


----------



## imajica (7 June 2007)

Outotec and Intec enter into Technical Collaboration Heads Of Agreement

Intec Ltd of Australia (ASX code: INL) and Outotec Oyj of Finland (OMXH code: OTE1V) have
entered into a Heads Of Agreement (subject to final legal documentation) to collaborate closely in
the field of chloride hydrometallurgy.

According to the agreement, Intec makes available to Outotec its internationally patented mixed
halide leaching technology, which enhances the recovery of gold and other precious metals from
mineral ores and concentrates. Similarly, Outotec makes available to Intec its OKTOP reactor
technology developed for a variety of applications such as the efficient transfer of oxygen into
mineral slurries, which will enhance kinetics in the leach section of the Intec Process.
A world leader in chloride hydrometallurgy since the early 1990’s, Intec has developed and
patented the core Intec Process (together with patenting numerous subsequent processing
refinements) for the recovery of base and precious metals from a range of mineral and industrial
feedstocks. Intec has also recently diversified into commercial production via the Hellyer Zinc
Concentrate Project. However Intec’s business strategy remains centred on acquiring interests in
base and precious metals projects where the environmentally advantageous Intec Process can
unlock value not readily available to conventional technologies (e.g the Hellyer tailings dam,
electric arc furnace dusts, the Zeehan lead smelter slag residues, etc. which are being incorporated
into the overall Hellyer Metals Project).

Outotec is the worldwide overall technology leader in minerals and metals processing, providing
innovative and environmentally sound solutions for a wide variety of customers in iron and steel,
aluminium and non-ferrous metals industries. Formerly Outokumpu Technology (prior to its
October 2006 IPO), Outotec employs 1,800 people worldwide and recorded a profit of EUR 56
million in calendar year 2006 from sales revenues of EUR 740 million.

Outotec actively develops or acquires new technologies and processes based on customer needs and
business requirements. The aim of its research and development work is to increase the
competitiveness of metal production processes, thus improving its customers' businesses as a whole.
The common denominator of all Outotec technologies is their ability to save energy, natural
resources or capital investments, frequently all three at the same time.

Philip Wood, Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of Intec, said today from Helsinki:
“Outotec and Intec have been closely involved with chloride hydrometallurgy for the past two
decades. During this time we have had great respect for each other’s different capabilities and I am
therefore very pleased to see this now culminating in our Technical Collaboration Agreement.”
“Intec’s strength is its diversity of patented technologies able to extract a wide variety of base and
precious metals from diverse mineral and industrial feedstocks. Outotec is generally regarded as the
world’s leading minerals and metals processing technology company, with tremendous research
facilities and personnel, extensive international marketing capability and a formidable reputation in
the financial and engineering industries.”

Markku Jortikka, President, Outotec - Base Metals, stated: “Outotec has developed the new
revolutionary HydroCopper® Process to treat copper concentrates using chloride hydrometallurgy
and producing copper rod directly at mine site. The first commercial scale copper plant is currently
in the engineering phase for Erdenet Mining Company in Mongolia. In this situation we are
extremely happy to have established cooperation with Intec, which we regard as one of the pioneers
and most innovative companies in halide hydrometallurgy. We look forward to achieving great
results in commercialisation of new technologies and based on Intec’s and Outotec’s joint efforts.”
Intec and Outotec now look forward to identifying and jointly developing base and precious metals
projects where their respective technologies can be brought together to create additional value.

For Intec Ltd:
Philip R Wood
Managing Director & Chief Executive Officer


----------



## spooly74 (7 June 2007)

> Outotec makes available to Intec its OKTOP reactor technology




This tech looks impressive at a glance but Intec doesn't like good anns.

Good news for all those long 



> OKTOP™ VFF technology offers a number of benefits. Chief among these is the ability to leach larger particles than has been possible previously. This gives significant cost savings in terms of feed grinding and residue filtration. Enhanced leaching recovery also means that the payback times on investments are much shorter. Overall investment costs are also lower, compared to autoclave leaching.






> The new atmospheric leaching process – including the new type of leaching reactor, the OKTOP™ VFF, that lies at its heart – was tested down to the smallest detail in a laboratory-scale plant built at Pori by Outokumpu Technology. This proved beyond doubt that the technology would offer high yields, low operating costs, and flexibility, as well as operate within tough environmental limits. And enable the mine to extract over 90% of the copper in the formation at industry-leading low costs.


----------



## gordon2007 (8 June 2007)

Does this look like it's set to maybe go for a short run up this morning? Can anyone who is good at charts add anything?


----------



## imajica (8 June 2007)

announcement out: presentation to European Investors

this combined with the Outotec heads of agreement and the imminent coverage of Macquarie  Bank should see a nice appreciation of the share price - strong bidding in the pre-open today (even with wall street tanking 200 points last night) - I believe Monday should be bullish for INL


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> Does this look like it's set to maybe go for a short run up this morning? Can anyone who is good at charts add anything?



No, it's chart is boring. Match price is currently same as last night close, and the US got smashed. If anything, it's more likely to come off, IMO.


----------



## questionall_42 (9 June 2007)

imajica said:


> announcement out: presentation to European Investors
> 
> this combined with the Outotec heads of agreement and the imminent coverage of Macquarie  Bank should see a nice appreciation of the share price - strong bidding in the pre-open today (even with wall street tanking 200 points last night) - *I believe Monday should be bullish for INL*




Well, if INL does go for a run on monday, I will be surprised... ... it is the queen's bday and mr. ASX is closed for the day.  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Col Lector (11 June 2007)

And just to confuse the market a bit....


*Inteq beefs up research capabilities*
SMH June 11, 2007 - 1:39PM

Small-cap advisory firm Inteq Ltd is beefing up its research capabilities and considering offering a brokerage service as it anticipates a rush of new business.

The small, Sydney-based investment bank has focused on assisting local companies to list in London since it was acquired in January by listed British counterpart Blue Oar Plc.

Inteq says the relationship with Blue Oar allows it to provide a smoother service for the growing number of small caps looking to list on London's Alternative Investment Market (AIM)......


----------



## spooly74 (11 June 2007)

Col Lector said:


> And just to confuse the market a bit....
> 
> 
> *Inteq beefs up research capabilities*
> ...




Hey Col,

I realise it`s hard to understand the complexity of the Intec process but I`m pretty sure investment banking is not one of them!  

Intec and Inteq!

cheers


----------



## zeezee1962 (19 June 2007)

anyone have any idea what is going on with this?
the way i see it the stock should be trading at least 10 cents higher.
the product they have seems to be giving the results that the market was expecting but every time it looks like going up it gets hammered.


----------



## Col Lector (19 June 2007)

Gidday Wayne....I think a large proportion can be put down to Tax-loss selling..large volumes were purchased when the price spiked upwards of 20c (Hit 30c) earlier this year. 
Others attribute some of it to both investor panic as the price drifts lower. & to a degree of confusion as to its dual role as a tech company and also as a miner. 
Under this scenario it is likely that buying strength may return in July...particularly if the pending MacBank report on the company is both publicised, & received well

Could be seen as a good opportunity to stock up...


----------



## juiceman (20 June 2007)

Col Lector said:


> Gidday Wayne....I think a large proportion can be put down to Tax-loss selling..large volumes were purchased when the price spiked upwards of 20c (Hit 30c) earlier this year.
> Others attribute some of it to both investor panic as the price drifts lower. & to a degree of confusion as to its dual role as a tech company and also as a miner.
> Under this scenario it is likely that buying strength may return in July...particularly if the pending MacBank report on the company is both publicised, & received well
> 
> Could be seen as a good opportunity to stock up...




Totally agree
Buying strength must return early July
Two or three ann's overdue now
Employee opies will close out of the money @.24 mid July if something doesn't change
Stock Resouce has a buy on inl up to .17 at the moment, view this report in latest media release's  13 June  inl web site
The word's Staged Development should not be taken lightly and has been posted previously on this forum
Now back to watching the grass grow


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 June 2007)

I held these guys for ages and initially made a good profit.
But a few weeks ago sold at 30% loss and invested elsewhere. I made that back in a week and im so glad im out of this dog stock.

Sure they have potential but the guys that run the company are scientists not business managers. If it wasn't for their BSM holding they would be down the dunny at the moment.

Hope for holders something does happen soon but really even a jump from 17 C to 25cc is not a big gain and prob just a break even for alot of people.

That said good luck i hope it pays off


----------



## wintermute (20 June 2007)

Hi Kiwi, sorry to here you made a loss on INL, but good that you have made it up.  I think the comment about the management being scientists and not businessmen is about as far from reality as you can get though.  

IMO INL's sp is where it is because of uninformed market sentiment, and possibly through some shrewd trading, not because of any lackings in INL's management.   

If anything the management keep proving that they have their heads screwed on the right way, and make savvy decisions which are all coming together like pieces of a puzzle, you need to look at the big picture not the day to day stuff to realise that they are doing things the right way.  All journeys have some bumps along the way, and Intec hasn't been without theirs, but IMO they are getting there, but for whatever reasons the market isn't convinced. 

Personally I think the shares are a bargain at 16c and I'd buy some more if I had the spare cash, but that's my contrarian view, INL is not for the conventional trader 

Tony.


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2007)

wintermute said:


> Personally I think the shares are a bargain at 16c and I'd buy some more if I had the spare cash, but that's my contrarian view, INL is not for the conventional trader
> Tony.



Tony, great to see you back! I remember us following this from about Apr 06 through to the breakout at the green circle and wooosh!! I will not be surprised to see that happen again, but it's a long way from providing that excitement I think. Has failed and failed again due to what? Sentiment? Hard to make a confident investment in this now till it clears maybe....20 cents? I agree that 16 may be a bottom according to the chart. Will look at it again clearing .175 longer term S&R. All the best! Sean


----------



## kransky (21 June 2007)

Seeing a director selling at 17.5c was enough for me with INL. I sold out at 17c a few days ago for a massive loss...

Still holding BSM though.. i like their tenements and the fact that they are connected with ZFX and INL.


----------



## mango65 (21 June 2007)

I totally agree with wintermute's statement of yesterday at 10.23pm.
The management team are very astute businessmen as I have previously posted.
ASX releases are all positive.
OZ and international presentations about the future are all positive.
Company is cashflow positive and ramping up output of concentrate.
However it is still unloved but for what reason is beyond me.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 June 2007)

All the concentrate project does is provide them money so they don't have to do a share issue.

The whole basis of this company is their patented technology which is yet to be proven. Where is this BFS that everyone has been waiting for for so long?
You say the management is good but realistically there has been little progree in the last 9 months of proving the tech. Milestones just haven't happened how is that good management.

Also good management would encourage investment and create good sentiment. The SP graph alone would scare most people off.

I still think they have a lot of prospects but seriously they need to get something happening. You couldn't say it was looking like a short, medium or long term prospect from previous record.


----------



## mango65 (21 June 2007)

Yes the concentrate is only a good positive cash flow and preventing another round of share issuing.  It does however provide some spare change to pursue the ZnO project and modify the Burnie plant.
The technology was proven with the Burnie demo plant in August.
Where is the BFS report?
Well, while that is anybody's guess, it must still be with WorleyParsons.
PW can't be happy with the delay as he has stated that the Company wants the Hellyer residue project producing by late 2008. However the Company can not go to Macquarie for the financing of the new plant without the BFS results.


----------



## wintermute (21 June 2007)

Hi Kiwi, whilst I understand your positon on management, IMO their hands are tied. Delays from an external party (ie worsley parsons) are not something that they can realistically control. Management has updated us on the status a few times, they can do one of two things... update when things change, or flood the market with meaningless announcements saying something like "Worsley Parsons are still working on the BFS"..... neither is going to help with the sp. 

Kennas, I see we have hit 15c again today, do you think it is a possibility for a double bottom??  Honestly, I can't see INL sp taking off without either a significant announcement or positive news on cashflow for the financial year, the problem with INL is you never know when some significant news will come along, and how quickly it will go up when it does (and whether it will hold!!) could get burnt buying in at 20c after a run, cause it could dip back again (and hit stops) this is why I say not a share for conventional traders... 

I'm thinking even more seriously about topping up after todays drop, but just don't have the cash to do so ATM. 

Tony.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 June 2007)

Yeah i agree the biggest problem here is there are heaps of traders sitting on very significant losses who will undoubtedly be taking all the opportunities they can to minimise those losses.

Quick to fall and i believe there will be alot of resistance on the way up. I don't think any news they could release even if its extremely positive would encourage the numbers required to get this to mid 20's


----------



## Col Lector (21 June 2007)

I think the best strategy ...& it seems the Board agrees...is to wait until Everyone sells before releasing any meaningful announcement. Seems to be in play ATM...


----------



## juiceman (21 June 2007)

Col Lector said:


> I think the best strategy ...& it seems the Board agrees...is to wait until Everyone sells before releasing any meaningful announcement. Seems to be in play ATM...




If i had any concerns,which i do
It's the director that sold 450000 shares (even though he exersized 450000 long dated opies early)
As a director of inl he also sit's on the board of bsm
Bsm is off 22% in the last few week's
Still no signed agreement between inl  bsm


What does he know that we don't?
Just the same not a bad entry point for those with a few spare $
Early July should be very interesting
I still see this as a multi-bagger by years end

PS Tony  it's not looking good for my dog with kennel lodged at cash converters at the moment cheers


----------



## drmb (21 June 2007)

juiceman said:


> If i had any concerns,which i do
> It's the director that sold 450000 shares  ... What does he know that we don't?




I think that sale by the dir may have spooked the market a little. There is also the IVN thing hanging over this stock. The dir may have been doing what I am trying to do now on a smaller scale and that is, at the urging of my accountant, I'm stuffing everything into the SMSF. So as much as possible I'm getting rid of everything I can that is not nailed down and sticking into Super. Come July 2 I'll start taking it out again all tax FREE! At least that is what I hope the Dir has done. I'm not worried too much about INL at the moment although the sales today worried me   However, it's in the SMSF and I have a lot of other pluses there such as BMN, PDN and IMD as well as blue chips. Looking at this INL as more of a 2 year horizon so I am prepared to stay calm since the technology seems to be a winner. (PS sorry about your dog)


----------



## stretch (21 June 2007)

All the director has done is exactly what we all would of done if we could.

450,000 ordinary shares acquired on exercise of options of $0.069 per share.

450,000 ordinary shares sold on market at a price of $0.175 per share.

He still holds the same amount of fully paid shares as he did last week except that he has managed to put over 47k in his pocket buy selling on-market and converting some of his options into fully paid shares.

He still holds over 2.3 mill in options,but one thing I do know is he won't be exercising the ones that expire on 16th July 07 at 24.6c in any hurry.


----------



## Broadside (21 June 2007)

stretch said:


> All the director has done is exactly what we all would of done if we could.
> 
> 450,000 ordinary shares acquired on exercise of options of $0.069 per share.
> 
> ...




Nice way of spinning it, but at the end of the day he lightened his exposure to INL when the price is already in the doldrums...now he may have his reasons and some of them may have nothing to do with INL's outlook, to buy a house, a car, whatever, but at this point in time it sends lousy signals to the market.  I'll hold for July and hope all this is tax loss selling plus capping for accumulation.


----------



## kransky (22 June 2007)

Exactly. The guy sits on the board, he knows what is going on. If he was expecting some really positive developments in the near future then he would not be selling.

But that doesnt mean things wont turn around for INL in the next few months...


----------



## Brissydave (22 June 2007)

What about, if the director knows that there will be a positive ann. just in time to "save" the employee options (16th July) .... BUT still wants to top up his super ..... and the super window closes too soon for the announcement.

* Dave


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (26 June 2007)

These guys are breaking all sorts of resistance levels. Support is weak as, perhapes than orders at 4 c will get filled soon :

Is anyone still holding from the 25-28c level?

There has just been no good news for these guys, possibly one of the worst performing stocks of 07


----------



## rub92me (26 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> These guys are breaking all sorts of resistance levels. Support is weak as, perhapes than orders at 4 c will get filled soon :
> 
> Is anyone still holding from the 25-28c level?
> 
> There has just been no good news for these guys, possibly one of the worst performing stocks of 07



Do I sense a disgruntled ex-shareholder here that bought on a high? 
The price is actually up from 12 months ago and 15 cents support looks to be holding despite some heavy selling today. I'm not disputing that this has slided badly in the past 6 months, but it's harldy Armageddon over a 12 month period. And no, I'm not holding. I may buy in if it bounces strongly from here in early July though...


----------



## Broadside (26 June 2007)

rub92me said:


> Do I sense a disgruntled ex-shareholder here that bought on a high?
> The price is actually up from 12 months ago and 15 cents support looks to be holding despite some heavy selling today. I'm not disputing that this has slided badly in the past 6 months, but it's harldy Armageddon over a 12 month period. And no, I'm not holding. I may buy in if it bounces strongly from here in early July though...




good news for patient INL holders!  I sold half so expect a breakout at any time....saw what I think is a better opportunity elsewhere, have fingers crossed for a turnaround in the fortunes of INL in the new financial year...share price performance has been pitiful, but at least slowly they are putting the fundamentals in place.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (26 June 2007)

your right mate i am an ex share holder who bought at 17 sold at 30 then bought more at 25 and sold at 30% loss. I then put that money into MAE and made that 30% back in a week plus more now. 

You may have bought at 15c (which INL is testing now) over twelve months ago but a return of o% over 12 months would have to be a poor investment.

I liked the idea of the technology but untill i hear some rock solid proven reports on its feasability its as good as a fairytale to the market. Without any news soon i would expect this to keep drifting down.

I mean imagine if the market turns bear like so many have predicted it could be the end of INL.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (26 June 2007)

PS i would like to know what fundamentals people keep speaking of?

They have a quite large market cap for stuff all profit from their tailings, the Burnie BFS is nowhere to be seen. They have only one JV with BSM that has apparently gone nowhere except for feeding some of their ore through the floatation system (which is by no means a new technology)

What do they have except for a 20+ % stake in BSM and a dam full of metal?


----------



## spooly74 (26 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> PS i would like to know what fundamentals people keep speaking of?




Kiwi,

What made you buy it in the first place?

News thats overdue.
BSM Ore Sales Agreement 
Mac Bank Research coverage 
BFS 
IHRP Economics


----------



## Broadside (26 June 2007)

spooly74 said:


> Kiwi,
> 
> What made you buy it in the first place?
> 
> ...





Let's see this flood of announcements....where are they???  Not having a go at you.  Seriously, this is perhaps the greatest bull market in a generation, especially for resources....if they are treading water the past year, in this market it is not good enough.  I am not emotional about this stock at all, I do see potential, I just don't see delivery on it, and in this market all the ducks are lined up --- it doesn't get easier than this!


----------



## rub92me (26 June 2007)

Being impatient is rarely a strategy that makes money in the long term, unless you're lucky. Time will tell whether the management of this company can deliver on the promise. Time hasn't run out for them yet though in my opinion...


----------



## Broadside (26 June 2007)

I agree, patience is the key to success for good stocks, now INL needs to show it is one, because technology has a finite life and you can bet competitors are working feverishly.....today saw this stale bull capitulate (half anyway), a sure sign the stock has bottomed out.  I've had my rant, I'll hibernate now until I sell the rest or INL shows a little fight.


----------



## spooly74 (26 June 2007)

Broadside said:


> Let's see this flood of announcements....where are they???  Not having a go at you.  Seriously, this is perhaps the greatest bull market in a generation, especially for resources....if they are treading water the past year, in this market it is not good enough.  I am not emotional about this stock at all, I do see potential, I just don't see delivery on it, and in this market all the ducks are lined up --- it doesn't get easier than this!



Hi Broadside,
Personally I think the BSM deal is holding the Mac report up and we`ve got a bottleneck now but I can`t imagine why... I`m hoping that there is possibly another company involved with stock for the HZCP, and it`s not some unforseens with Polymetals, but it`s important to get it right first time.

The main game for me with Intec will be the licencing and royalties of the tech.....this will take years.....I have a comfy seat and can wait.
The market currently values it on its zinc concentrate only ....hell...even the H plant is worth 100mill.

Below is a flow chart taken from another site which is usefull the see the big picture (sorry cant remember where I got it)...currently dissappointing but very happy to hold.
I first bought in when AGS took a share.


----------



## Broadside (26 June 2007)

Thanks spooly for the flow chart, and I agree with you I see the blue sky being royalties for the IP.  I also hold AGS.  The flow chart is a good visual representation of the problems this stock faces in communicating to the investment community, it is very complex and not a simple story!  Did you read BSM's announcement a few minutes ago?  Cheers and good luck to all.

PS Kieran Rodgers sold 450,000 ordinary shares at 17.5c a little while ago.  He is also a BSM director.


----------



## spooly74 (26 June 2007)

Broadside said:


> Thanks spooly for the flow chart, and I agree with you I see the blue sky being royalties for the IP.  I also hold AGS.  The flow chart is a good visual representation of the problems this stock faces in communicating to the investment community, it is very complex and not a simple story!  Did you read BSM's announcement a few minutes ago?  Cheers and good luck to all.
> 
> PS Kieran Rodgers sold 450,000 ordinary shares at 17.5c a little while ago.  He is also a BSM director.




jeees ...thats out of left field!
Be very interested to see the recovery rate from the 1000t test.

Seeing as Intec has an adversion to good news ....maybe it will go up now 

Do you know how big the plant at Rosebery is????
cheers


----------



## rub92me (26 June 2007)

Looks like I'll be watching from the sidelines a little longer then. Looking forward to the 'spin' INL will give on this. Being a large BSM shareholder some of the benefits will flow through to them I suppose


----------



## spooly74 (26 June 2007)

rub92me said:


> Looks like I'll be watching from the sidelines a little longer then. Looking forward to the 'spin' INL will give on this. Being a large BSM shareholder some of the benefits will flow through to them I suppose




Agree, not that it was a major deal anyway, but the BSM que ore is clearly marked on the latest insto presentation


----------



## juiceman (26 June 2007)

BSM processing aggrement is off.  Good or bad? i dont know.
I do know that Hellyer plant is running at full tilt,so it may not be a commercial issue for inl  (not sure what an unimformed market might think)
I spoke with Dave Sammut to-day before and after the bsm ann
Before the bsm ann his comments were all VERY POSITIVE with some good news to be released soon.
After the bsm ann he commented that it was a good resolve for both company's.
Something is going on here but i'm unsure what it is.
For myself i won't be selling my shares, and in fact may buy more to-morrow.
Volume to-day 5,102,180  110 trades  ave parcels  46,383  many individual parcels between  100,000 and 200,000  somebody likes em


----------



## Col Lector (26 June 2007)

I think that you have to consider that INL would make a higher margin on processing its own tailings dam material than that which it could achieve by commission treating a 3rd party's ore. An increase beyond 1.5mill tpa has always been an option to maximise return from the mill.
The attraction to INL (and the sticking point for BSM) of treating the BSM polymetallic ore being that the gold would not be separated in the initial campaign, but would be discarded to the tailings dam & available for extraction by INL(solely) once the Stage 3 leach plant is operational. 
BSM going with ZFX ensures that the value of the polymetallic ore is maximised in the short term. INL benefits here also due to its shareholding.
I can see a Mac Bank backed play by INL for an increased holding of BSM could be an attractive strategic play....


----------



## chops_a_must (26 June 2007)

juiceman said:


> If i had any concerns,which i do
> It's the director that sold 450000 shares (even though he exersized 450000 long dated opies early)
> As a director of inl he also sit's on the board of bsm
> Bsm is off 22% in the last few week's
> ...






stretch said:


> All the director has done is exactly what we all would of done if we could.
> 
> 450,000 ordinary shares acquired on exercise of options of $0.069 per share.
> 
> ...






Brissydave said:


> What about, if the director knows that there will be a positive ann. just in time to "save" the employee options (16th July) .... BUT still wants to top up his super ..... and the super window closes too soon for the announcement.
> 
> * Dave



It always amazes me how people can twist what they want to read, to how it fits in with their personal blocks. The same experiment can be done with 8 year olds: Ask them why they think the moon goes away during the day; then  tell them the actual reason; and then ask them again, why the moon goes away during the day. In most occassions they will melt in their own version with the factual version. But I guess this shows the position in life that INL holders are at.

WAKE UP you ninnies! It was a net sale! It's very very basic maths.

Lets just say... I don't know... someone wants to exercise 450,000 options at  $.069. And they have a whole basket full of fully paid shares. So... how much money do they need to raise to do this?

450,000 * .069 = $31,050

And lets just say... the FPO's are at 17.5c. So how many shares will he need to sell to raise this money?

31050/ .175 = x
x = 177428.6, or for arguments sake, 177429.

So, he needed to sell 177,429 shares to raise this money. Yet, he sold 450,000. 

Lets just do a few sums. 450,000 - 177,429 = 272,571 shares before exercise of options. Plus the 450,000 options = 722,571. But, he only kept 450,000, so this is a NET SALE of 272,571 shares. Or a capital gain of $47,700.

As a nice adjunct to this, this particular director is also a director of BSM. And yet, you guys are arguing whether or not this new deal will be good or bad for INL. Would this director have sold more than he had to if it was going to be positive for INL? 

And lets just dig up an old post of mine:



> The thing that worries me is that most of the EBITDA is from the sale of JRV shares. Without that, the EBITDA for the quarter is only $1.2m. So if you only take into account their earnings from sales, ~.6m per shipment, at 1 p/month at roughly ~$2m overall per quarter, their P/E is at about 20. Even if you forecast an EBITDA of 3m for the whole year, the P/E is at about 8.5.



Now that they have no immediate potential for any other earnings apart from this, it has to be valued on this. I doubt whether any premium should be paid for their tech, given a major zincer totally ignored them. Says a lot about the value of the tech.

So, given their market cap of $84m, and earnings of about 7.2m per year, the P/E comes out at 11.5. But given the strength in the AUD this is probably much higher now. And that is a ridiculous premium for a company with limited prospects, and no dividend. Even on a peer comparison, this could quite easily lose 30-50% of its value.

But despite this, magical figures of earnings of $20m p/a fall from the sky, as do P/E ratios of 5, and used as ramping material on stocks sites, despite falsification. 

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## spooly74 (26 June 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I doubt whether any premium should be paid for their tech, given a major zincer totally ignored them. Says a lot about the value of the tech.




Says absolutely nothing about the value of the tech chops ...the BSM deal was only connected to the HZCP not the IHRP.
Good post otherwise but I doubt any of this was factored so I`d be surprised to see it tank 30% - 50%.
They still can increase the throughput at Hellyer in the short term and may indeed have other regional ores which they can also add to improve the bottom line but imo this stock will only move on IHRP economics.
wait n see I guess

cheers


----------



## chops_a_must (26 June 2007)

spooly74 said:


> Says absolutely nothing about the value of the tech chops
> 
> They still can increase the throughput at Hellyer in the short term and may indeed have other regional ores which they can also add to improve the bottom line



I dispute that line.

"Intec notes that the Rosebery Mill has spare capacity, whereas the Intec Hellyer Mill is currently fully utilised in treating the Hellyer tailings to produce a bulk zinc, lead and silver concentrate."

And I also dispute your first statement. ZFX showed scant disregard for INL's assumptions that it would be used for processing. Check out the presentation to investors dated the 7th June. It puts out all of their earnings forecasts.

How can you say the SP wont be affected when management can't even deliver on their fait accompli's?


----------



## spooly74 (26 June 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I dispute that line.
> 
> "Intec notes that the Rosebery Mill has spare capacity, whereas the Intec Hellyer Mill is currently fully utilised in treating the Hellyer tailings to produce a bulk zinc, lead and silver concentrate."?




Correct Chops, just read the INL ann then  but the plant is not running at 2Mtpa therefore not fully utilised.
I think management (if possible) should clear this up.



chops_a_must said:


> And I also dispute your first statement. ZFX showed scant disregard for INL's assumptions that it would be used for processing.
> 
> How can you say the SP wont be affected when management can't even deliver on their fait accompli's.




Of course ZFX showed scant disregard for INL and so they should ...they shouldn't  give a $hit about INL but that does not mean the tech is a dud.

Also, I never said the sp won`t be affected, just that I`d be surprised by a 30%-50% drop like you predicted. 
The deal with BSM is not a main priority for management.
The Intec (hydrometallurgy) process is .... and thats what I`m waiting for.

cheers


----------



## wintermute (26 June 2007)

Have to say that I cant see the sp not taking a dive tomorrow morning after this announcement, I thought I was safe because I didn't get a contract note, but checking the course of sales my order went through today... which is unfortunate because I bought 20,000 at 15c! ah well... 

I definitely don't agree with everything you say chops, but I cannot see this as being good for INL short term!

This is going to be bad from the point of view of adding fuel to the fire of negative sentiment, and will possibly cause some panic selling with only 3 days to go for the financial year.. just wishing I'd held off another day before buying. 

As always time will tell, but the BSM ore treatment was as far as I'm aware never factored into revenue predictions (that INL used in presentations), and was always there as the potential for higher earnings, must admit though I haven't read the latest presentation carefully. 

Tony.

edit: I also don't think we will see a 30 - 50% drop... they never went down to 7.5c last year when there was so much less going for them, they are hardly going to do it now IMO


----------



## juiceman (27 June 2007)

juiceman said:


> BSM processing aggrement is off.  Good or bad? i dont know.
> I do know that Hellyer plant is running at full tilt,so it may not be a commercial issue for inl  (not sure what an unimformed market might think)
> I spoke with Dave Sammut to-day before and after the bsm ann
> Before the bsm ann his comments were all VERY POSITIVE with some good news to be released soon.
> ...




While the market may not agree.
On reflection i feel this may be a good thing for inl.
Hellyer is running at full tilt, ZFX will process BSM ore 23% owned by INL.
They won't need to buy bsm's ore and process it, just use their own for free.
That way everyone is happy and inl keeps the icing on the cake. 
By the way inl is into stage 2 IHRP and claim in 2008 they will have built and commisioned their new plant;  enter EAFD and LEAD.
On their figures that's about $65 mil pa 100% owned + hellyer
At this point in time they are not releasing the cost of the new plant.
Imo they are just itching to tell the market something new that will make us all feel warm and fuzzie
Good luck to all.


----------



## kransky (27 June 2007)

juiceman said:


> By the way inl is into stage 2 IHRP and claim in 2008 they will have built and commisioned their new plant;  enter EAFD and LEAD.
> On their figures that's about $65 mil pa 100% owned + hellyer
> At this point in time they are not releasing the cost of the new plant.
> Imo they are just itching to tell the market something new that will make us all feel warm and fuzzie
> Good luck to all.




can you please tell me where you got this information from? I find INL annoying as they dont disclose the full details of things.. like expected costs.. (so you cant make reasonable gross profit estimates)

it makes the stock easy to ramp.


----------



## juiceman (27 June 2007)

kransky said:


> can you please tell me where you got this information from? I find INL annoying as they dont disclose the full details of things.. like expected costs.. (so you cant make reasonable gross profit estimates)
> 
> it makes the stock easy to ramp.




How are you Kransky
From two sorces
1. phone conversation with Dave Sammut yesterday; development manager inl
Ph 0293516741
2.inl web site
IHRP plant commisioning 08 (his words)
Feed stock 1. 25000 tpa eafd = 10000 tpa high grade zinc  (10,000x$3500= $35 mil
                2. 56,000 tpa hellyer tails = 13,000 tpa lead  (13000 x $2500 = $32 mil
Re costs as you say they do not mention them, but it has been said that ihrp is low cost.
Hope this helps.


----------



## juiceman (27 June 2007)

Tony i don't think you should sweat your buy at .15 inl holding well at .145-15
The market is off 60 points as we speak
I have a buy in at .145 but havn't got it yet
I don't think were far off the money with our thoughts.
Ps 2.5 day's to go


----------



## juiceman (27 June 2007)

market off 120 pts
Not a bad close for a dog!
Only 30,000 after market trades pulled it down to 0.145
Two days to go


----------



## juiceman (28 June 2007)

INL closed at .15 to-day
3 X ann's
Phillip Wood bought 18,000 at .145 
Ian Ross bought 150,000 at .145 
Trevor Jones bought 500,000 at .15 
1 day to go


----------



## wintermute (28 June 2007)

I must say I was pretty pleased with yesterdays performance considering the XAO was down nearly 2%!! and closing at 15c today is even better  I assume the 1 day to go, is till the end of tax loss selling for this financial year... director buys announced this afternoon make me feel better about my parcel at 15c too. 

Tony.


----------



## juiceman (28 June 2007)

Hi Tony   glad you feel better about your buy
Trevor Jones held the least amount of inl shares, so the on market purchase is signifigent
Because of insider rules, i hope we don't have to wait too long for the good ann.
Got a parcel at .145 yesterday and some more after market at .15 to-day when i saw the late ann
On Tuesday  Dave Sammut told me that next yr, they will not only build the IHRP plant, but commision it as well  (think they had better get a move on)
The market is going to get a lot of news soon.

Now the questions;
How big is the plant
Have they sauced more EAFD or product to feed it
How much will it cost
Then the dollars, where will they come from
Borrow them? they will need a BFS and a good story for that
Or a CAPITAL RAISING + a good story
All's well, but i can smell some big ann's soon
Apart from the known facts, these are just my own thoughts
I would love some comments from you guys
Shredd me if you like, but let us know what you think


----------



## Col Lector (1 July 2007)

How significant is the Rio/Ivanhoe/Mongolian Govt Turquoise Hill (Oyu Tolgoi) project in Mongolia to INL??? Anyone?
As part of the draft agreement Ivanhoe is apparently required to build a copper smelter within 5 years.
Will this involve INL technology? Outotec technology?? Neither or a combination of INL Outotec? Consider the following...

May 2002 Australia's Intec and Ivanhoe Mines announced negotiated exclusive rights to use the already developed Intec copper/gold process under royalty-based licence on Oyu Tolgoi.
Ivanhoe at that time also negotiated licences for the variations of the Intec base metal process, in particular, Outokumpu HydroCopper process(now Outotec)
Ivanhoe remains a major shareholder of INL.
Intec & Outotec have recently announced a technology sharing & cooperation agreement
Adopting the Intec (& outotec) hydrometallurgy processes would allow Ivanhoe/Rio to produce LME grade Cu (& gold?) at minesite; also deliver energy savings & environmental benefits in a fragile environment.
Has it been ruled out?


----------



## juiceman (2 July 2007)

Afraid i can't answer your question as above
But it's a classic explanation as to why most people don't understand inl
I had trouble reading it 
Just the same, not a bad close to-day


----------



## powerkoala (6 July 2007)

back to 13c area where all started.
can't understand why the selling never stop.
seems one year activity doesn't help at all.
is this company really already producing money?
still holding, consider to top up, but don't have guts to enter.


----------



## jollyfrog (6 July 2007)

In Reply to Juiceman.... 28th june I think your onto something here,we could do with a few more anns, however...... remember, these guys ARE PRODUCING zinc & a LOT cheaper than mining!
  Intec OWNS the concentrator,& the mud pond, AND it doesn't cost a whole lot to run a DREDGE!.....( I shure hope the operator has a heater in the cab!!)
  People seem to forget about the EFA dust & the Zeehan slag stockpile! 
 sitting on the SURFACE!!! & NOT needing to be MINED!! RICH in Zinc content & EASILY processed!! 
    THANKS FOR YOUR POSTINGS I ENJOY YOUR COMMENTS!
                                      jollyfrog


----------



## Broadside (6 July 2007)

I am out....my patience has its limits and today's much anticipated "positive" Macquarie research report

"NEUTRAL" recommendation

12 month price target 15c 

Was the last straw for me.



> We initiate research coverage on Intec Ltd (INL) with a neutral recommendation and a 12-month price target of $0.15.
> 
> Impact
> 
> ...


----------



## juiceman (6 July 2007)

Broadside said:


> I am out....my patience has its limits and today's much anticipated "positive" Macquarie research report
> 
> "NEUTRAL" recommendation
> 
> ...




Macquarie research report
NEUTRAL recommendation  MY *RSE  
Why didn't they just save their paper and sink a ship in Burnie port and block the harbour for 2 years!
I have seen more accurate back of envelope research done by asf members than that pile of *rap  (hope they wern't paid)
Guess i shouldn't be angry with Macquarie though, as this was written by the TEA LADY during her lunch break
Working for Macquarie she obviously knows how to read tea leaves, knows the future and Zinc will be worth zippo in 2009
Some might say i'm bias,so here's your chance to chop me up
Let's have your thoughts
PS someone got alot of inl cheap today
     personally i think they held up well


----------



## juiceman (6 July 2007)

OOp's forgot to mention she's offfff Phillip Woods christmas card list
And the MD's of zfx and oxr have just jumped out of a  
high-rise building in Ubeckistan, due to the forthcoming events in 2009


----------



## Kipp (6 July 2007)

Well... cant blame the end of FY CGT loss selling anymore... a tough time to hold 
I'd really like to see their QTRly to know what they've made out of the HCZP


----------



## jollyfrog (7 July 2007)

Well Macquarrie should know: : didn't they buy into CFK kindergartens @ 38c ! (now down to 10/11c) !! Put in MEGGA $ too!
 Must have been a recomendation from the cleaner.
 Yes the share price is dissapointing.... on hte other hand it provides a marvellous opportunity to buy more!


----------



## dhukka (7 July 2007)

juiceman said:


> Macquarie research report
> NEUTRAL recommendation  MY *RSE
> Why didn't they just save their paper and sink a ship in Burnie port and block the harbour for 2 years!
> I have seen more accurate back of envelope research done by asf members than that pile of *rap  (hope they wern't paid)
> ...




Juiceman, 

I suspect you are getting over emotional about INL. I thought the Macquarie report was well balanced. They acknowledged the potential but also highlighted the risks. They attributed a value of $20m to the intec process which is commercially unproven. They could have easily been more conservative and given it no value. 

Commodity price forecasts are very tough to make. I'd like to know the basis  for projecting a steep decline in zinc prices. Even if we assume zinc prices at current levels I suspect it would not add much to the valuation. The success or otherwise of this company rests on the commercialization of the intec process.     

It would be interesting to get management's comments on the report. Did they court Mac bank to get this research done? When initiating coverage on a stock it is usual practice for the analyst to run the report by management. If management pushed to get this research out there and were not happy with the report and still allowed it to proceed it raises a lot more questions about management than it does about Mac bank's analysis.


----------



## juiceman (7 July 2007)

gold & MINERALS GAZETTE | May 2007 | 49
tasmania
Now that Intec Ltd has become a metals producer, the next task for the Sydney-based company is to clear up any misconceptions the market may have about its role in Australia’s resource sector.

It is fair to say that of late many people haven’t been able to classify Intec, with some seeing it as a cutting edge minerals
processing technology developer while others view it as a conventional metals producer.

The truth of the matter is the resources house is a bit of both, although this fact hasn’t distracted it from its core focus - to
implement the first commercial application of its own chloride hydrometallurgical process for the treatment of difficult ores using cash generated by an ongoing metals producing operation.

At the end of January, 2007, Intec became Australia’s latest zinc producer with its first shipment of 4,968 tonnes of concentrate (made up of 41% zinc, 9% lead and 220 grams/tonne silver) leaving Tasmania’s shores for its imperial smelting furnace customers in China.

The material was sourced from the Hellyer tailings dam in Tasmania’s central west and put through the mine’s plant using the traditional flotation and grinding technology. Intec acquired the Hellyer assets in January 2004 from the administrators of Western Metals, which had placed the Hellyer mill on care and maintenance in 2000.

For Intec’s Managing Director and Chief Executive Philip Wood, the first sale of concentrate was a defining moment for the
company, unequivocally proving to the market that it was capable of producing a healthy cash flow. This was all reiterated in March and then April when the second and third shipments were loaded.

Wood now plans to target broker research during the current quarter with the aim of strengthening the institutional
presence on Intec’s share register, during which time he will deliver some more (good) news vis-à-vis Intec’s
planned production profile at Hellyer.

Intec will be subjecting electric arc furnace dust to its patented chloride hydrometallurgical process to produce
high grade zinc sulphides, which will be soon added to the exported concentrates.

Furthermore, the company is adding a lead recovery circuit prior to the return of the retreated tailings to the dam. This will also be subjected to the Intec process to produce a high grade lead sulphide for inclusion in the final concentrate.
This should result in a significant grade increase for both zinc (from 40-48%) and lead (8-20%), turning the exported concentrate into something of a premium product for its type.

“Now you’ve got something that is closing in on a grade of 70% combined zinc/lead and this is a very attractive proposition for the ISF smelters,” Wood explained. “It will attract superior treatment terms, which will go straight into our bottom line, and it fits perfectly with our existing business model. “Furthermore, it’s actually quite simple and relatively cheap, so in this current price environment it will be a very lucrative addition to the circuit. “We’re currently reconfiguring the demonstration plant (located in the Tasmanian port city of Burnie) and that’ll be running campaigns treating EAF dust by the end of the September quarter. “Concurrently, we’ll be designing a larger plant at Hellyer, which will be commissioned towards the end of next year.”

Wood said this work would ultimately result in a doubling of production for a relatively cheap capital cost – something
which should help re-rate Intec’s share price.

“That does take focus, he admitted, “but I’m a hopeless optimist. “I think one of the issues we have at the moment in the market is that it finds us a confusing company – it sees Intec as something of a hybrid. “And if you look at other ASX mineral
processing technology providers it’s fair to say they are not all that well rated by the market. “Having reached that milestone of production, now is the time to get our story out there and attract some institutional investors to our share registry.”

The Hellyer tailings dam has an in-situ value of around US$3 billion and contains some 305,000t of zinc (at a grade of 2.8%), 330,000t of lead (3%), 30,850,000 ounces of silver (88 grams/tonne), 910,000 oz of gold (2.6 g/t) and 17,400t of copper (0.16%). Meanwhile the company has amassed a stockpile of 20,000tplus of EAF dust and is currently negotiating
further supplies with steelmakers both in Australia and abroad.

Wood said Intec would also be putting other ores through its Hellyer mill, including the material sourced from emerging
mining house Bass Metals Ltd, in which Intec has a 24% holding. “The processing of Bass Metals
high grade Que River ore offers the potential to increase the overall quantity and quality of zinc bulk concentrate
production by the joint venture partners and thus enhances the concentrate’s economies while providing Bass Metals
with excellent near-term cash flow at a minimal up front capital cost,” he added.

“As for the Intec Hellyer Residues Project, we would anticipate it being in full production (with a 25,000t per annum EAF
dust throughput) by the end of next year.” 

Track record being established
By Mark Fraser
▲ Philip Wood
The dredge at work on the Hellyer tailings dam.
▲
The dredge at work on the Hellyer tailings
dam.
▲While this article may not be that new
For those that have not read it,  it may be of some interest.

With the exception of processing BSM ore (their words were;  a commercial decision , made by both party's ) everything is on track

INMO inl is just 1 or 2 ann's away from a re rating by the market.
Just ask those that bought 14.5 mil of them on Friday, or was that just short covering?


----------



## wintermute (7 July 2007)

Rather than just going on the summary, I'd suggest everyone read the full report (I haven't yet, but will be)  Silentpartnr posted it over at SS here is a link http://www.sharescene.com/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=456217 

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (8 July 2007)

Well I have now read the full report, and I think that anyone who has read my postings on INL will know that I haven't changed my mind one bit, as it pretty much (except for the zinc price outlook) echo's what I have been saying all along  

I think that these two bits of information from the report, highlight what I have been calling the "speculative side" of Intec, and are the things that I have been buying for. 

_*Should INL’s processes be commercially proven and
adopted by miners, INL would expect to negotiate a
standard royalty of 3% on the value of metals produced
via the Intec Process. Alternatively, or in addition to a
royalty, INL may negotiate a project interest.*_

a 3% royalty on a 100,000TPA plant would be a reasonable little earner I think  

*Technology. If indeed INL was able to commercialise its
technology and it gained favour among one or more key
industry players, it may have significant upside potential
from our base case assumptions.*

finally this tid bit.... 

_*INL has also identified an incremental opportunity to
recoup some of the value of lead in the Hellyer tails.
Lead is currently not a major source of revenue because
it is at a low grade in the bulk zinc concentrate. However,
by using essentially the same technology as it would use
in the IHRP and processing some of the lead containing
Hellyer tails in parallel with the IHRP circuit, INL expects
it can produce a 20% lead grade concentrate that it can
then treat to produce a pure lead sulphide (>80% Pb)
that it can then blend with the HZCP concentrate.
! It remains early days. The opportunity is to produce
around 10ktpa zinc sulphide and 13ktpa lead sulphide in
concentrate from the end of 2008. For the time being our
estimates do not take into account the possibility of
these EAFD or lead feedstocks contributing to INL’s
earnings, because the detailed feasibility is still to be
undertaken.
! However, notional value for this project is broadly
reflected in our valuation of INL’s technology.*_

the valuation is pretty much based on current concentrate earnings, with a notional value of 20 million for the technology side on which they say 

_*Intec technology: The most subjective aspect in valuing
INL is the value of its patented technology. In the
absence of specific future cashflows, we have valued
INL technology at $20m. Our valuation is broadly (and
highly subjectively!) reflective of the potential value of a
royalty and/or project level interest that may arise, the
potential lead and zinc revenues that may come in the
relatively near term from the IHRP, and the intangible
value of INL’s Heads of Agreement with Outotec and
various other strategic alliances and JVs it has formed.*_

MBL mentions that it is quite difficult to get mining companies to adopt new technology.  I suggest everyone read the full report, as there are risks and other useful info in there, I've just plucked out some of the more positive things (positive IMO) to entice people to read it   It has a very good overview of the intec process and aludes to what I said a while back about putting all of the pieces together (they use the term moving feast). 

Tony.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 July 2007)

hahahaha yeah a good "little" earner. Lets say a full 100 K Tonnes PA at a price of $3000 per tonne at 3% that equates to 9Mill pa!

Whats the cost of establishing this plant? probable about 20 Mill ! and that 9 mill is before tax and expenses one would think?

I dont see it creating that much cash flow?


----------



## juiceman (8 July 2007)

Thanks Tony
There's a big difference between the report and the summary, on which i based my comment's ; re the Macquarie tea lady.
Thats what you get when you put your mouth into operation, before putting your brain into gear
After reading the report thoroughly, on reflection it's not too bad.
They are basing their opinion on what IS and not on what MIGHT be.
While none of us tried to place a value on the company, our interpretations and or assumptions, were not far of the mark;  pe of 5 etc.
At least the report will inform the market, as to what IS,and will enable those with an interest in inl to be reassured that the company is not going out the back door
This may well have placed a floor under inl, thereby allowing the market to re-rate the sp based on any positive ann's going foward ( i still believe there coming ) look for the bfs soon, and ann's re eafd etc.
If i have any problems with the report, it would be these;
The price of zinc, lead, silver, going forward. Really who knows.
Should we all sell our metal stocks, and short zinc etc pre 2009 ?
China is going to fall over?  i don't think so!
Besides conventional processing of zinc, is just their cash flow for now.
Phillip Wood said there is  3 billion dollars worth of metals in Hellyer dam at todays prices.
If Macquarie"s life of mine/dam is correct at 5 yrs and the ihrp process works,then there is going to be alot of dollars coming out of the water in a very short period.
Even Macquarie said that there were many iron's in the fire
Consider what 1 good confirmed deal might do to the sp.
The mining industry is famous for RACING to come second
Yeh i know we have heard it all before.
For my own i'm now very heavily over weight with inl, after adding to my holdings of late @ .15 - .145
Good luck to all.


----------



## juiceman (8 July 2007)

Tony started on the above post at lunch time, didn't finnish till late, so didn't notice your 1-45 posting until just now.


----------



## wintermute (8 July 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> hahahaha yeah a good "little" earner. Lets say a full 100 K Tonnes PA at a price of $3000 per tonne at 3% that equates to 9Mill pa!
> 
> Whats the cost of establishing this plant? probable about 20 Mill ! and that 9 mill is before tax and expenses one would think?
> 
> I dont see it creating that much cash flow?




I think you missed the point... this is royalties (ie INL has to spend nothing, but gets three percent of the sales)... multiply it by umpteen plants at umpteen different companies who want to use the tech and you might see it differently  It all of course hinges on INL making a commercially successful plant that convinces others to take up the technology, but should that happen then we are talking blue sky if the takeup of the tech is good enough. 

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (8 July 2007)

juiceman, I'm a bit overweight on INL now too, after recently buying 20,000 more at 15c (which in hindsight was a bad decision, should have waited a bit longer!)  

I agree on the metals forecasting, to me it seems that they are simply saying that prices always return to the mean, and that they are due to do so.... They are making the assumption that there will be a significant ramp up in production of zinc to match the demand (and perhaps that demand will fall off somewhat)... but what happens if the demand keeps growing??  I don't have a crystal ball, but having been to China, I don't see their appetite being satisfied any time soon, if anything I think demand will continue to increase  
I think this paragraph from the report is an interesting one too. 



> Where we may be conservative:
> ! Our metals price outlook. If we assume flat future zinc
> prices of US$1.50/lb, our DCF valuation triples to
> ~$75m. Currently, zinc inventories are at record low
> ...




If you do the sums on this, then the sp comes out at 23c as the NPV for the concentrate component goes from 25 Million to 75 million effectively taking the value to close to 150 Million instead of 100 Million (numbers all rounded for ease of interpretation  )  And this STILL does not really take into account the upside potential of the technology, IHRP etc (though that do have 20 Million NPV stuffed in there to cover that). 

Of course this is just another snippet of info from the report, and a balanced view can only be obtained by reading the whole report, and applying that against other information as well, after all that it could still be wrong   But to me it seems that Maccas have pretty much ignored the IHRP as well as other things, but have put enough "but's" in the report to cover themselves should it outperform their "base case" analysis  

Tony.


----------



## Enumerate (9 July 2007)

The key factor in the Macquarie report is the bearish outlook on the PoZ.

I have some issues with the "return to mean" idea they use to justify, overall, the forecast.  The PoZ is often quoted as US$ per lb.  Could it be that alot of the upside in the PoZ is due to a collapse in the US$?  If this is the case and it would seem that expecting a significant recovery in the US$ is not something I would expect any time soon; I would not expect any "return to the mean" by the the end of the decade.

About the only "hard" figure you can trust on the PoZ is the LME inventory levels.  There is a high inverse correlation between inventory and price.  Inventories are at 5 year lows.

What about economic growth in China and India.  The world is a different place from what it was 10 years ago.  Zn, as a prime "infrastructure" metal, is in demand as the world invests at exponentially growing rates in "infrastructure".

Reading the Macquaire report - you would sell Intec, today.  This is because of the PoZ forecast.

You would go out and SHORT Ni and Cu producers like there was no tomorrow.  (Which is basically the attitude of the Macquarie report).

[My personal view is positive on Zn - to maintain current price levels.  I see the price for this commodity demand side driven - rather than supply side.  My view on Pb is similar.  However, I do think Ni and Cu will endure some pain as I think these commodities are being driven by supply side constraints - which can be solved with new resource, alternative resource or substitution.]


----------



## mango65 (9 July 2007)

Hi Enumerate,
Agreed there is nothing wrong with INL and the Macquarie report says so IF people will only study it.  The price of zinc? Yes stockpiles are low but there is well over one million tonnes of zinc from new mines coming on-stream before 2009. Will China, India, and other developing countries keep pace with the increase? I don't know however; don't forget the USA is in a bit of a slump at the moment while Europe seems to be stirring. And then there is Japan.  If all the above get moving then forget about a surplus of zinc in 2007 of 60 tonnes and even the 312 tonnes in 2008.(Macquarie report, p8.)
All I want is the Worley/Parsons' report!!!!!!  
I feel sure that will put the cat amongst the waverers.


----------



## moses (11 July 2007)

Judging by the Neilson SMA chart there is a rising interest in INL suggesting we have a strong potential for a significant trend reversal. INL's price is up slightly today (3.7%) to 14c, so with a bit of luck INL may have bottomed out.


----------



## juiceman (12 July 2007)

Based on pre open bidding inl will move up again today
Volume is building and is starting to present a totally different picture, to that of late
Inl is up 7% off it's low and looks like going higher
Three up days in a row, have only occured once before in the last 12 mths
Bid to offer almost 2 to 1


----------



## juiceman (12 July 2007)

I think it's on
1 parcel for 1 mil in bid
Sp moved to .16 on volume, buyers moving up with sp, 
3 to 1 bid/ask
Strange bidding of late, maybe ann out soon?
Looks like inside knowledge to me.
But be wary of pump and dump
Good luck to all.


----------



## Awesomandy (12 July 2007)

It's been moving up quite steadily earlier this morning, but it's looking like there's a little bit of resistance at 0.16. There's quite a chance that it may be just a pump and dump going on though, as INL was listed in (iirc) "Insider Trading" yesterday or the day before as a spec. buy.


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

I just checked, you're right, INL is on the "Inside Trader" as the latest stock pick. However the reason they picked it is clear enough from their "Smart Money Analyser" chart posted previously on the thread, so I don't see this as a pump and dump. It looks as a genuine interest in accumulating INL for the last few weeks, and a strong signal that this stock has bottomed.


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

...and besides, somebody just bought 700000 @16c, aka, $112k. Today's volume is looking great, 16c is all but cleared.


----------



## Moneybags (12 July 2007)

This stock is confusing as all hell. This thing has been trending down for an eternity then all of a sudden from no news it bounces like this.

Can someone please shed me some light. I've heard people talking manipulation, insider knowledge, tree shaking and that the fundamentals will win out in the end......blah, blah. Then the Mac report.........a huge dump.......and then off it goes. Very suspicous.

MB


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

Check out the "ZINC metal for 2007" thread, the pundits seem to think that zinc is due for a rebound.


----------



## CanOz (12 July 2007)

Moneybags said:


> This stock is confusing as all hell. This thing has been trending down for an eternity then all of a sudden from no news it bounces like this.
> 
> Can someone please shed me some light. I've heard people talking manipulation, insider knowledge, tree shaking and that the fundamentals will win out in the end......blah, blah. Then the Mac report.........a huge dump.......and then off it goes. Very suspicous.
> 
> MB




Keep in mind too that given the downtrend and then the selling climax a couple of days ago, the stock is held in tight supply. A small amount of demand can then have a dramatic effect on prices, then it can snowball quickly as traders etc. jump on.

When you see light in regards to supply and demand, things like this become less of a surprise and more of a liklihood.

Cheers,


----------



## Moneybags (12 July 2007)

moses said:


> Check out the "ZINC metal for 2007" thread, the pundits seem to think that zinc is due for a rebound.




OK Moses, did that, thanks. And there could be a correlation, after all LME stockpiles are dropping,  however INL seems to only follow Zinc price when it comes off in the past. There have been countless days where Zinc was well up and INL slipping further.


MB


----------



## Bazmate (12 July 2007)

Damn, have a look at the buy side vs the sell side now..... has to be three times the amount of buyers to sellers.

Moses, This is the driver of your analysis right?

It seems to me like a really good indicator, however the only drama I see is that we cannot know how many are watching from the sidelines ready to pounce...

I picked up a little chunk this morning at 15c so we'll see how it goes

Baz


----------



## juiceman (12 July 2007)

Moneybags said:


> This stock is confusing as all hell. This thing has been trending down for an eternity then all of a sudden from no news it bounces like this.
> 
> Can someone please shed me some light. I've heard people talking manipulation, insider knowledge, tree shaking and that the fundamentals will win out in the end......blah, blah. Then the Mac report.........a huge dump.......and then off it goes. Very suspicous.
> 
> MB



Outside of a pump and dump (which is looking less likely )
The answer's to your questions will be found, by going back over our previous posts.
2 or 3 pages should do the trick
Good luck, and enjoy


----------



## mango65 (12 July 2007)

juiceman said:


> Outside of a pump and dump (which is looking less likely )
> The answer's to your questions will be found, by going back over our previous posts.
> 2 or 3 pages should do the trick
> Good luck, and enjoy




Really he/she needs to read the INL reports and presentations to see how good this company is.
Forget the neutral Macquatie report.  Go deeper.


----------



## juiceman (12 July 2007)

mango65 said:


> Really he/she needs to read the INL reports and presentations to see how good this company is.
> Forget the neutral Macquatie report.  Go deeper.




I agree ( quote) go deeper
If a person were really interested, they could go further back in our asf postings
Might take awhile though


----------



## Porper (12 July 2007)

Moneybags said:


> This stock is confusing as all hell. This thing has been trending down for an eternity then all of a sudden from no news it bounces like this.
> 
> Can someone please shed me some light. I've heard people talking manipulation, insider knowledge, tree shaking and that the fundamentals will win out in the end......blah, blah. Then the Mac report.........a huge dump.......and then off it goes. Very suspicous.
> 
> MB




I would be cautious, don't forget day traders will have seen the past couple of days action and will have been buying big.

There a re a lot of :sheep:  on Hotcopper who will all be blindly following each other.

Having said that I like INL and have it in a long term account (looking 5 years ahead).


----------



## Awesomandy (12 July 2007)

Porper said:


> I would be cautious, don't forget day traders will have seen the past couple of days action and will have been buying big.




I'm not sure if this is a big factor here, as it's been relatively quiet since around midday. There were a few trades here and there, hovering around the .16/.165 mark. It's true that there are quite a bit of buy pressure, but the orders haven't really moved up after the sp has gone past .155, which is a far cry from what has happened with the crazy rises of some other stocks as of late. It really seems to be not a pump and dump, which is a good thing. Although, personally, I'm not sure if I should take a little bit of profits (having bought in just the other day) or just leave them in for the ride.


----------



## juiceman (12 July 2007)

Last trades, or after market price might give us a clue?
For the record inl usually post ann's late in the day, or just after close


----------



## Moneybags (12 July 2007)

mango65 said:


> Really he/she needs to read the INL reports and presentations to see how good this company is.
> Forget the neutral Macquatie report.  Go deeper.




Mango,

I know about INL, I have been in this for some time, sold a large portion earlier and still have a small holding. What confuses me is the way this co sp moves around.

MB


----------



## CanOz (12 July 2007)

Moneybags said:


> Mango,
> 
> I know about INL, I have been in this for some time, sold a large portion earlier and still have a small holding. What confuses me is the way this co sp moves around.
> 
> MB




Moneybags, can you see my point about the selling climax and supply and demand?

Why do people often look for news to explain price movements, when in many cases its price movements that attract news?

Cheers,


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

Bazmate said:


> Damn, have a look at the buy side vs the sell side now..... has to be three times the amount of buyers to sellers.
> 
> Moses, This is the driver of your analysis right?
> 
> It seems to me like a really good indicator, however the only drama I see is that we cannot know how many are watching from the sidelines ready to pounce...




Yes, the indicator is supply and demand pressure, and it is important to appreciate that it is only measured once at the end of day. It has no idea of actual volume traded (there are plenty of other tools for that), but it is sensitive to the relative size of individual pending orders, and thus is able to go some way towards indicating the "smart" quality of the buying pressure. There is certainly no indication of who is waiting in the sidelines to either place or pull an order, and a lot of people criticise it as useless for identifying "smart money" for that reason. However, so long as its weaknesses are understood, it seems to me to be very a worthwhile indicator.

For more information and some discussion about its pros and cons visit the "Neilson Smart Money Analyser" thread here.


----------



## Bushrat (14 July 2007)

Hi
Can anyone please attach the Macquarie report...I have a mountain of INL, have been on holiday for 2 weeks and can't access the Sharescene link..

Cheers


----------



## Moneybags (14 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> Moneybags, can you see my point about the selling climax and supply and demand?
> 
> Why do people often look for news to explain price movements, when in many cases its price movements that attract news?
> 
> Cheers,




Sure Canaussieuck, I see what you're saying. I just get frustrated with this one like no other.

MB


----------



## RFG001 (15 July 2007)

Hi I hold INL stock, I do think that great potential does exist with this stock.
I'm interested in hearing others on this stock. Is it a dud or a possible winner ?
Looking foward to others opinions. Cheers


----------



## mango65 (15 July 2007)

In my opinion it is definitely a winner. PR is not great and all their endeavours make for confusing reading but with time and patience is does all make sense. Things should hot up very soon with the release of the Quarterly Report.
I know they are going to improve their PR and clarify the confusing acronyms relating to their processes.
Below is a post I made on Share Scene.
In reply to: wintermute on Friday 13/07/07 01:18pm

Hi wintermute. Dave Sammut straightened me out yesterday on a misunderstanding that I had. Now that document is for the IHMP and not the IHRP. I did not think I was confused until I talked to him.
The IHMP is on the back burner at the moment and that is what the WorleyParsons' Report is aimed at. It is an ore to metal process as per that document that you read. For clarification give John Moyes or Andrew Tong an email and ask but I believe it is the pure metal.
Now the IHRP is what is being worked on at the moment. It will produce zinc sulphide and lead sulphide which will be use to enrich the present concentrate. It will be quicker to implement, cheaper, and easier than the IHMP. It will make use of the present POZ and POL to greatly increase cash flow.
Now the IHRP and the IHMP makes it interesting. Everyone knows the Company is Intec so we could leave the "I" off. The "H" could stay as it is a geographical location and in the future there may be more locations so the "H" should stay. Now both planned processes draw on "metal residues" but give different results. We already have a HZCP from the residues with PMS as a JV so it all gets very confusing.
To make the processes easy to remember we could have HEMP; meaning the Hellyer Every Metal Process or HUMP; the Hellyer Ultimate Metal Process instead of the IHMP. HEMP may cause some draw-back by some people but most may pleasantly remember HUMP as the ultimate goal of Intec's process.
That would allow IHRP to be free standing and not confused with anything else. However a simpler name may be just the Hellyer Zinc/Lead Plant.


----------



## wintermute (16 July 2007)

Thanks Mango  the diagram is a little simplistic eh, there is obviously some process going on in between before it gets to the pure metal point, possibly it's a trade secret for now (ie might not have that patented).... 

Bushrat,  I have had trouble with SS links in the past, which seem to come good, so give it another try  (I just tried it then and it opened up fine.... I couldn't open it at work on Friday though.... note for me it won't open in firefox (comes up as text) but it does open fine in IE7). 

Tony.


----------



## Bushrat (17 July 2007)

thanks Winter, i managed to finally access the macbank report.....which provides some confidence. I cant see how the bottom is going to fall out of the zinc price...there are always mines that are due to come on line at a specific point in time.., but how many significant mines actually start producing on forecast date....i am scratching my head to see any..

Macbank appears to have have gone out on a limb with regard the zinc price, as i am not reading the same downfall in zinc prices on the kitcometals, basemtals, bulliondesk etc etc, websites...

i'll hang onto my hundreds of thousands with growing confidence....cheeers


----------



## CDG (22 July 2007)

I'm new to this site so apologies if this has been covered before but Stock Resource still have a buy on INL from 13 June report to 17c:

"Intec continues to add value but without quantification of parameters or specific project applications, it is not appreciated by the market. This particularly relevant to hybrid technology–mining companies like Intec with complicated projects with confusing names. However, Intec is likely to release a series of announcements over coming months which should highlight the value of the Intec Hellyer Residues Project in conventional economic terms. We expect Intec is currently bouncing along the bottom and hence, has significant upside on a 6 month view."

cheers.


----------



## juiceman (23 July 2007)

Latest ann inl today
Macquarie video interview
No reaction from the market, and i can see why ( totally boring!)
It was as if the market was being primed for an end of year report with no new news. BORING


----------



## CDG (23 July 2007)

juiceman said:


> Latest ann inl today
> Macquarie video interview
> No reaction from the market, and i can see why ( totally boring!)
> It was as if the market was being primed for an end of year report with no new news. BORING





It comes with the button down shirt. 
And he's had a charisma by-pass.

It's like they're deliberately trying to make the value of this company as opaque as possible. I think this is one for the long haul.


----------



## drmb (25 July 2007)

Up just a tickle today but really strange that there are parcels of 2195 or 2196 shares which are going through every 7 minutes or so. Is this some sort of secret broker to broker code?


----------



## juiceman (25 July 2007)

Probably a broker robot, i have seen this before on other shares but never on inl before.
Usually to push a price down or cap it.
This time it seem's to be maintaining the sp, or trying to push it up?
Very unusual on this stock.


----------



## wintermute (25 July 2007)

definitely looks like algorithmic trading.. the question is was it selling or buying... usually if it is buying it walks the price down, this seemed to be walking the price up... though based on the fact that each of the trades in question, has a G code (partial sell) it looks like it was buying, as if a seller made small parcels available at the current buy bid price, they should have showed up as F for partial buy (in that the sellers order was completely filled and took part of a buyers order).  Could be that the sellers just wouldn't come down to the buy bids, and they are taking small nibbles and waiting hoping to get a lower price, but still buying in case it goes for a run... Time will tell I guess 

It is a way to accumulate without making your intentions obvious... much more innocuous than simply putting in an at market for a few million shares 

Full course of sales below.  

Time	Price	Volume	Value	Conditions	Attributes	BuyXRef	SellXRef	
25/07/2007 04:10:29	0.16	9901	1584.16		F			
25/07/2007 04:10:29	0.16	30099	4815.84		G			
25/07/2007 04:10:29	0.16	10000	1600.00		G			
25/07/2007 04:10:29	0.16	90000	14400.00		F			
25/07/2007 04:10:29	0.16	10000	1600.00		G			
25/07/2007 04:10:29	0.16	50000	8000.00		F			
25/07/2007 04:10:29	0.16	40000	6400.00		F			
25/07/2007 04:10:29	0.16	10000	1600.00		G			
25/07/2007 03:58:11	0.165	2000	330.00		G			
25/07/2007 03:55:06	0.165	2000	330.00		G			
25/07/2007 03:50:00	0.165	23767	3921.56	XT	G			
25/07/2007 03:50:00	0.165	36233	5978.45	XT	F			
25/07/2007 03:49:27	0.165	20000	3300.00	XT	G			
25/07/2007 03:46:59	0.165	3767	621.56		G			
25/07/2007 03:46:59	0.165	7209	1189.49		F			
25/07/2007 03:45:30	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 03:43:51	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 03:40:45	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 03:37:05	0.165	2196	362.34		G			
25/07/2007 03:32:54	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 03:28:16	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 03:23:11	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 03:17:45	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 03:12:00	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 03:06:55	0.16	44812	7169.92		F			
25/07/2007 03:06:00	0.165	390	64.35		G			
25/07/2007 03:04:46	0.16	25089	4014.24		F			
25/07/2007 03:03:45	0.16	4911	785.76	XT	G			
25/07/2007 03:03:45	0.16	25089	4014.24		F			
25/07/2007 03:03:44	0.16	10000	1600.00	XT	G			
25/07/2007 02:59:30	0.16	14000	2240.00		G			
25/07/2007 02:59:01	0.16	5739	918.24		G			
25/07/2007 02:59:01	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 02:59:01	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 02:59:01	0.16	17976	2876.16		G			
25/07/2007 02:48:35	0.16	63024	10083.84		F			
25/07/2007 02:48:21	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 02:48:21	0.16	2000	320.00		G			
25/07/2007 02:48:21	0.16	902	144.32		G			
25/07/2007 02:48:21	0.16	82976	13276.16		G			
25/07/2007 02:46:37	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 02:44:46	0.16	7024	1123.84		F			
25/07/2007 02:39:51	0.16	390	62.40		G			
25/07/2007 02:37:30	0.16	15000	2400.00		G			
25/07/2007 02:30:12	0.16	1097	175.52		G			
25/07/2007 02:30:12	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 02:30:12	0.16	75391	12062.56		G			
25/07/2007 02:29:15	0.16	24609	3937.44	XT	F			
25/07/2007 02:25:37	0.16	50000	8000.00		G			
25/07/2007 02:25:37	0.16	5398	863.68		G			
25/07/2007 02:25:37	0.16	5702	912.32		G			
25/07/2007 02:25:37	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 02:25:37	0.16	549	87.84		G			
25/07/2007 02:25:37	0.16	2000	320.00		G			
25/07/2007 02:25:37	0.16	353	56.48		G			
25/07/2007 02:25:37	0.16	10291	1646.56		G			
25/07/2007 02:19:06	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 02:17:28	0.16	12500	2000.00		F			
25/07/2007 02:17:28	0.16	7209	1153.44		F			
25/07/2007 02:15:35	0.16	5791	926.56		G			
25/07/2007 02:15:35	0.16	15000	2400.00	XT	F			
25/07/2007 02:15:35	0.16	9209	1473.44		F			
25/07/2007 02:12:06	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 02:05:07	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 01:58:41	0.16	5684	909.44		G			
25/07/2007 01:58:06	0.16	2196	351.36		G			
25/07/2007 01:51:12	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 01:44:18	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 01:37:29	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 01:30:46	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 01:24:11	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 01:17:38	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 01:11:15	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 01:09:11	0.16	62000	9920.00		G			
25/07/2007 01:04:58	0.16	2196	351.36		G			
25/07/2007 12:58:52	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 12:55:05	0.155	33932	5259.46	XT	F			
25/07/2007 12:55:05	0.155	68	10.54	XT	G			
25/07/2007 12:52:53	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 12:47:02	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 12:41:21	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 12:35:49	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 12:30:23	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 12:25:11	0.16	1488	238.08		G			
25/07/2007 12:15:07	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 12:15:04	0.16	5961	953.76		G			
25/07/2007 12:15:04	0.16	2000	320.00		G			
25/07/2007 12:15:04	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 12:15:04	0.16	35000	5600.00		G			
25/07/2007 12:15:04	0.16	25000	4000.00		G			
25/07/2007 12:15:04	0.16	902	144.32		G			
25/07/2007 12:15:04	0.16	13243	2118.88		G			
25/07/2007 12:10:19	0.165	1255	207.08		G			
25/07/2007 12:10:19	0.165	940	155.10		F			
25/07/2007 12:08:33	0.16	16757	2681.12		F			
25/07/2007 12:08:33	0.16	36516	5842.56		G			
25/07/2007 12:05:38	0.165	1097	181.01		G			
25/07/2007 12:04:27	0.16	13484	2157.44		F			
25/07/2007 12:04:27	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 12:04:27	0.16	35593	5694.88		G			
25/07/2007 12:03:22	0.16	25000	4000.00		F			
25/07/2007 12:01:05	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:56:42	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:55:43	0.16	20000	3200.00		F			
25/07/2007 11:52:26	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:48:16	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:44:16	0.165	391	64.52		G			
25/07/2007 11:41:19	0.16	19407	3105.12		F			
25/07/2007 11:39:57	0.16	1097	175.52		G			
25/07/2007 11:39:57	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 11:39:57	0.16	3398	543.68		G			
25/07/2007 11:38:57	0.16	46602	7456.32		F			
25/07/2007 11:36:46	0.16	3398	543.68		G			
25/07/2007 11:36:46	0.16	16602	2656.32		F			
25/07/2007 11:33:41	0.16	7516	1202.56		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:41	0.16	17000	2720.00		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:41	0.16	100000	16000.00		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:41	0.16	10001	1600.16		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:41	0.16	8135	1301.60		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:41	0.16	6500	1040.00		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:41	0.16	10000	1600.00		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:41	0.16	24246	3879.36		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:16	0.16	5754	920.64		F			
25/07/2007 11:33:16	0.16	4639	742.24		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:16	0.16	11226	1796.16		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:16	0.16	1098	175.68		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:16	0.16	2000	320.00		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:16	0.16	902	144.32		G			
25/07/2007 11:33:16	0.16	42860	6857.60		G			
25/07/2007 11:32:51	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:29:14	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:25:42	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:22:15	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:18:51	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:15:32	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:13:37	0.16	47140	7542.40		F			
25/07/2007 11:13:37	0.16	2860	457.60		G			
25/07/2007 11:12:18	0.165	2196	362.34		G			
25/07/2007 11:09:06	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:05:57	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 11:02:51	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:59:48	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:56:45	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:56:07	0.165	11951	1971.92		G			
25/07/2007 10:56:07	0.165	38049	6278.09	XT	F			
25/07/2007 10:53:45	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:50:48	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:48:01	0.165	57561	9497.57	XT	G			
25/07/2007 10:48:01	0.165	42439	7002.44		F			
25/07/2007 10:47:52	0.165	40000	6600.00		G			
25/07/2007 10:47:50	0.165	2196	362.34		G			
25/07/2007 10:44:55	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:42:03	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:39:10	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:36:19	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:33:30	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:30:42	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:27:57	0.165	2195	362.18		G			
25/07/2007 10:26:44	0.16	47140	7542.40		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:44	0.16	2860	457.60		G			
25/07/2007 10:26:33	0.16	60000	9600.00	XT	F			
25/07/2007 10:26:27	0.16	10000	1600.00		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:27	0.16	27140	4342.40		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:27	0.16	13819	2211.04		G			
25/07/2007 10:26:27	0.16	25000	4000.00		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:27	0.16	20000	3200.00		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:27	0.16	9181	1468.96	XT	F			
25/07/2007 10:26:27	0.16	29301	4688.16	XT	G			
25/07/2007 10:26:27	0.16	20699	3311.84		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:14	0.16	39301	6288.16		G			
25/07/2007 10:26:14	0.16	25000	4000.00		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:14	0.16	10000	1600.00		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:14	0.16	25455	4072.80	XT	F			
25/07/2007 10:26:14	0.16	70000	11200.00	XT	F			
25/07/2007 10:26:14	0.16	100244	16039.04		F			
25/07/2007 10:26:00	0.16	4000	640.00	XT	G			
25/07/2007 10:25:13	0.16	2196	351.36		G			
25/07/2007 10:23:06	0.16	113560	18169.60		G			
25/07/2007 10:23:06	0.16	6440	1030.40		F			
25/07/2007 10:22:32	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 10:20:17	0.16	17365	2778.40		G			
25/07/2007 10:20:17	0.16	32635	5221.60		F			
25/07/2007 10:19:57	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 10:17:23	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 10:16:50	0.16	10000	1600.00	XT	G			
25/07/2007 10:14:53	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 10:13:02	0.16	50780	8124.80		G			
25/07/2007 10:13:02	0.16	249220	39875.20		F			
25/07/2007 10:12:28	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 10:10:10	0.16	2195	351.20		G			
25/07/2007 10:08:02	0.16	2890	462.40		G			
25/07/2007 10:08:02	0.16	9610	1537.60		F			
25/07/2007 10:07:58	0.16	390	62.40		G			

Note I took out the pre-open because the post was over the limit for size!

Tony.


----------



## drmb (25 July 2007)

wintermute said:


> definitely looks like algorithmic trading.. the question is was it selling or buying... usually if it is buying it walks the price down, this seemed to be walking the price up... though based on the fact that each of the trades in question, has a G code (partial sell) it looks like it was buying, as if a seller made small parcels available at the current buy bid price, they should have showed up as F for partial buy (in that the sellers order was completely filled and took part of a buyers order).  Could be that the sellers just wouldn't come down to the buy bids, and they are taking small nibbles and waiting hoping to get a lower price, but still buying in case it goes for a run... Time will tell I guess  It is a way to accumulate without making your intentions obvious... much more innocuous than simply putting in an at market for a few million shares  Full course of sales below.  Tony.




Strange patterns and strange way to accumulate! Seems that there were  54 parcels of 2195, and 6 parcels of 2196 shares, and other patterns were 3x390, 3x902, 3x1097, 10x1098, 6x2000,, 2 x 2860 – 166403

Total dollar value only 27040.49! Strange way to accumulate, attached is my sheet with the trading patterns. I would not have thouoght INL was worth setting up for Bot trading. However, I have been holding in my SMSF for a while and will wait with interest to see what's up.


----------



## CDG (25 July 2007)

Wintermute,
the orders were being filled at the ask price, they were buying. 
And pretty conspicuous.
But small $ amount is strange.
A mystery.

cheers


----------



## wintermute (25 July 2007)

Thanks CDG, I don't have the option of watching the action during market open hours now I'm back in the full time workforce.  Good to see my interpretation of the partial sell codes was on the mark  

Tony.


----------



## CDG (26 July 2007)

Hi Tony, no worries. Commiserations on your full time employ.
I’m looking at this all day. If only I knew what I was looking at…

You’re obviously pretty familiar with this stuff.
This is the first day of Robo-Trading I’ve noticed on INL. 
Do you know why someone would bother to buy such a relatively small amount so conspicuously?
Double bluff??  Suck in some buyers? (hey just because I’m paranoid doesn’t mean…. etc etc.. ) Anyway, appreciate any insight.

On a simple chart level they seem to have bounced off 13c pretty nicely. A run up to 20c would be good.
Depending on the conspiracy theory outcome I might bail then. Or not. I have a soft spot for badly promoted companies.

Cheers.
Colin


----------



## juiceman (26 July 2007)

juiceman said:


> Probably a broker robot, i have seen this before on other shares but never on inl before.
> Usually to push a price down or cap it.
> This time it seem's to be maintaining the sp, or trying to push it up?
> Very unusual on this stock.




While it was very small robo buying yesterday,i repeat it is the first time i  have seen this in 6 mths
For the record inl was up 13.5% on the Deutsche-Boerse last night


----------



## Novski (26 July 2007)

Nice little B/O above 16c today for this share, although not may buying above 15c. Buyers still need confidence in this stock to start getting back in and probably won't come until it breaks 20c.


----------



## tugga (27 July 2007)

Whats everyones thoughts on this company? Where is it headed?                                                     

PS i really hate how you have to use a certain amount of letters before you can post


----------



## drmb (30 July 2007)

tugga said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on this company? Where is it headed?  PS i really hate how you have to use a certain amount of letters before you can post




Intersting to see how INL held up today with the last 2 days of turmoil oao the Dow and fears of the subprimes. At close INL was up 1c (0.155 0.160 0.160 0.010 6.67 0.155 0.160 0.150 1,376,121) when most of my board was red. 1.3 mil is a reasonable vol, so could be interesting few months ahead for this little zincie (I hold)


----------



## RFG001 (30 July 2007)

Novski said:


> Nice little B/O above 16c today for this share, although not may buying above 15c. Buyers still need confidence in this stock to start getting back in and probably won't come until it breaks 20c.




Hi I hold INL shares. 

I hold a large amount in this company and do believe that this share should reach a much higher level, the company is run by tight consevatives that are reluctant to talk stock up, the next few months we should see a foward mooooove. Good Luck everyone.:


----------



## dhukka (30 July 2007)

RFG001 said:


> Hi I hold INL shares.
> 
> I hold a large amount in this company and do believe that this share should reach a much higher level,




Why? because you own a large amount?



> the company is run by tight consevatives that are reluctant to talk stock up,




This is a actually a positive thing



> the next few months we should see a foward mooooove.



 Again why? Without any evidence to back up your claims you are quite simply ramping.


----------



## juiceman (30 July 2007)

Qtly is due tomorrow, or should be!
Some questions:
Why did PW take a directorship with CMR  Compass Resources ( he doesn't need any more work, or a job? )
Who has been buying lot's of inl lately?
Would inl be of any use to CMR.  possibley.
What of OUTOTEC's involvement with Braemore Resources  Leinster nickel sulphide tailings project in WA. To which BHP has a supply agrement.
If there is such a thing as chemistry, then maybee something is brewing
If nothing else i feel the directors of inl can keep their mouths shut


----------



## mango65 (30 July 2007)

I think you will be disappointed tomorrow as INL usually releases the report on the last day of the last week but after the ASX closes. It will give everyone a night to digest the contents and so on Wednesday it should be on for young and old.
Tomorrow INL will more than likely get to 17 cents as people take their position but Wednesday will be a whole new ball game.
I hope I am wrong about the release timing but I doubt it.
The good thing about the Company is that it does not ramp.  So read with confidence what is said as it will be conservative.


----------



## juiceman (30 July 2007)

If nothing else, it will be interesting to see how accurate ASF members        postings have been


----------



## RFG001 (31 July 2007)

juiceman said:


> Qtly is due tomorrow, or should be!
> Some questions:
> Why did PW take a directorship with CMR  Compass Resources ( he doesn't need any more work, or a job? )
> Who has been buying lot's of inl lately?
> ...




Juiceman - what do you know on CMR, it appears to be expensive at $5 and not yet earning $$$. Having said that it's holding it's price and investors are seeing value. Interested in your opinion. Regards RFG


----------



## drmb (31 July 2007)

Ann out 31 July 2007 Smorgon and Intec Sign Stage 2 EAF Dust Agreement
Smorgon Steel Group Ltd (ASX code: SSX) and Intec Ltd (ASX code: INL) yesterday entered into the Stage 2 EAF Dust Supply and Treatment agreement for the ongoing supply by SSX over a (minimum and renewable) three year period of electric arc furnace dust (EAF Dust) as feedstock for
INL’s Hellyer Residues Project (HRP) in northwestern Tasmania. The HRP is expected to commence commercial production in early 2009.
This Stage 2 Agreement builds upon the Stage 1 EAF Dust Stockpile Transfer and Treatment Agreement between SSX and INL dated 21 February 2006 in relation to the 20,500 tonnes EAF Dust stockpile in West Footscray, Melbourne (also to be treated via the HRP). It also follows the successful extraction during 2006 at INL’s demonstration plant in Burnie, Tasmania of effectively all of the contained zinc, lead and silver from SSX’s ‘arising’, and INL’s stockpiled, EAF Dust.

The state regulatory authorities in Victoria and Tasmania have given the relevant approvals for the interim storage of the EAF Dust under the Stage 2 Agreement and for the renewed operation of the Burnie plant on a feedstock primarily consisting of EAF Dust, which is expected to commence on a campaign basis late in the current quarter, in order to provide detailed operational and engineering data for the HRP.
(etc)


----------



## juiceman (31 July 2007)

INL qrtly out after 5pm
Havn't read it yet, so will comment later.
Pig's really do fly (sometimes)


----------



## juiceman (31 July 2007)

Not a bad read
I do believe that in the future the market will be valueing their equipment, not just weighing it  ha ha and all is on track.
I do know that there were 2 x 5000t shipments that left Burnie in the last 10 days of June, that were not counted in that qrtrs accounts.


----------



## Porper (31 July 2007)

juiceman said:


> Not a bad read
> I do believe that in the future the market will be valueing their equipment, not just weighing it  ha ha and all is on track.
> I do know that there were 2 x 5000t shipments that left Burnie in the last 10 days of July, that were not counted in that qrtrs accounts.




Doesn't seem to be much we already didn't know to me.

Everything is still on track , but it seems a long slow climb, with a few ifs and buts in the way..Short term I can't see any reason for the share price to rise significantly, I have some for my retirement in 25 years time    !!


----------



## drmb (31 July 2007)

juiceman said:


> INL qrtly out after 5pm
> Havn't read it yet, so will comment later. Pig's really do fly (sometimes)




Hmm, quitely optimistic.  I see IVN is still major shareholder, sitting at no 2 with +34 mil shares, but for now it seems to be happy just to sit on the sidelines even though Rio has ordered it to divest non-core assests.

From page 1 Highlights
• The Hellyer Zinc Concentrate Project Joint Venture (50/50 Intec/Polymetals) has experienced its first full quarter of steady production, totalling 13,763 tonnes of bulk zinc concentrate grading 38% Zn, 10% Pb and 144g/t Ag and is now reliably and substantially cash-flow positive.
• In view of this year’s escalating lead price, Intec and Polymetals are implementing inexpensive options to speedily and substantially increase the overall lead recoveries from the tailings feedstock.
• Bass Metals Ltd has commenced mining at Que River and will be processing its ore through the nearby Rosebery Mill owned by Zinifex Limited. The market value of Intec’s 23.2% shareholding in Bass Metals rose during the June quarter to A$7.7 million.
• Progress of Intec’s Hellyer Residues Project remains on-track for construction in 2008 and operation in 2009. This is to be achieved via reconfiguration and then recommencement of operations at the Burnie Demonstration Plant, followed by staged development to ensure the earliest  possible production at the lowest capital and operating cost.
• The cornerstone supplier of feedstock to the Hellyer Residues Project will  be Smorgon Steel, with which Intec yesterday signed a long-term (three-year minimum and renewable) contract to recycle and recover the substantial contained zinc, lead and silver values of its entire annual production of EAF dust from both of its Australian operations. This contract secures 15,000tpa of high-grade EAF dust, containing 30-40% Zn, 1-2% Pb and ~100g/t Ag, with a total contained metal value of approximately A$20 million per annum at current metal prices.
• The Ammtec-WorleyParsons report has now been received by Intec, updating the 2004 pre-feasibility study by H.G. Engineering (since merged with WorleyParsons) for the now-superseded Intec Hellyer Metals Project. This provides useful generic information concerning the Intec Process and for future stages of development at Hellyer and elsewhere, but is not on the critical path for the current active development of the Hellyer Residues Project.
• Broker coverage by Macquarie Securities (Australia) Limited commenced in July. Meanwhile, the top 20 Intec shareholders continue to accumulate on a net basis.
• The total cash available at the end of the quarter was A$2,971,000.


----------



## mango65 (1 August 2007)

Tell me of any company with no short term debt and no long term debt; that is cash-flow positive; that has almost $3 million in cash and is waiting for payment of two shipments of concentrate; that has a proven resource worth billions, yes not millions, of dollars; mining and processing costs (from memory ) is about $10 a tonne; has substantial high quality back-up material and the means to process it; has concentrate sale contracts into the future years; and is ploughing ahead with planning new facilities to add value to what it has.
The "any" company is Intec.
And what is its share price?
16.5 cents. You have to be joking.


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2007)

mango65 said:


> Tell me of any company with no short term debt and no long term debt; that is cash-flow positive; that has almost $3 million in cash and is waiting for payment of two shipments of concentrate; that has a proven resource worth billions, yes not millions, of dollars; mining and processing costs (from memory ) is about $10 a tonne; has substantial high quality back-up material and the means to process it; has concentrate sale contracts into the future years; and is ploughing ahead with planning new facilities to add value to what it has.
> The "any" company is Intec.
> And what is its share price?
> 16.5 cents. You have to be joking.



Need to be thinking market cap Mango and compare to inground value, eps etc, not just the sp. But I think when you do that you will still find this looks cheap for whatever reason. The analysis has been done back in the thread. Some of the other posters here have amuch better handle on it's 'value'. I just follow the chart for the moment.


----------



## mango65 (1 August 2007)

kennas said:


> Need to be thinking market cap Mango and compare to inground value, eps etc, not just the sp. But I think when you do that you will still find this looks cheap for whatever reason. The analysis has been done back in the thread. Some of the other posters here have amuch better handle on it's 'value'. I just follow the chart for the moment.




Have looked at the analysis kennas and as you say "you will still find this looks cheap for whatever reason." As a chartist INL does not look healthy; as a fundamentalist it does look healthy.
Give the charts a few good weeks and watch the result.
It is getting the few good weeks for the charts that is the problem.


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2007)

mango65 said:


> Have looked at the analysis kennas and as you say "you will still find this looks cheap for whatever reason." As a chartist INL does not look healthy; as a fundamentalist it does look healthy.
> Give the charts a few good weeks and watch the result.
> It is getting the few good weeks for the charts that is the problem.



I did all the fundy stuff on this in mid 06 and then waited for the breakout which occurred in Oct 06, and then bailed when it broke down in Jan. Tried to pick up a couple of turn arounds but it kept on failing. I've saved a ton by getting out at the right time and the money has gone to more tastey fish. Good luck to the long holding. Chartwise now, .175 needs to be broken clearly before I'm interested and then if it finds 20 cents again, I'd consider it. Meanwhile, sideways.....all the best.


----------



## mango65 (1 August 2007)

kennas said:


> I did all the fundy stuff on this in mid 06 and then waited for the breakout which occurred in Oct 06, and then bailed when it broke down in Jan. Tried to pick up a couple of turn arounds but it kept on failing. I've saved a ton by getting out at the right time and the money has gone to more tastey fish. Good luck to the long holding. Chartwise now, .175 needs to be broken clearly before I'm interested and then if it finds 20 cents again, I'd consider it. Meanwhile, sideways.....all the best.




Well kennas we will just have to wait and see what happens.  Certainly 17.5 and then 20 cents will have to go.
As I've said elsewhere it is now only sentiment that is holding it back.


----------



## mango65 (2 August 2007)

mango65 said:


> Well kennas we will just have to wait and see what happens.  Certainly 17.5 and then 20 cents will have to go.
> As I've said elsewhere it is now only sentiment that is holding it back.




Some news on zinc from Platts.
Hope Macquarie change their tune on the future price of zinc soon.

As for the rest of the complex, nickel saw another small drop to be bid at $30,553/mt, down $847 from Tuesday's close, while stocks stood at 14,412 mt, up 432 mt in just one day. "The metal we continue to favour is zinc," said Adams, "with LME stocks now at a fresh 16 year low, we feel it is only a question of time before the market wakes up to the situation." Zinc was bid at $3,454/mt, down $91 from Tuesday's close, while stocks stood at 66,225 mt on Wednesday, up 350 mt from the previous day. Lead was bid at $3,052/mt, down $53 from the previous close, while tin was bid at $15,750/mt, down $450 from Tuesday's close. "We would expect scale-down buying to turn the market higher on Wednesday," concluded Adams, "especially as the commodities continue to provide an alternative investment." 

This commentary was first published in Platts Metals Alert. If you have any feedback about this commentary or want to find out more about Platts Metals products and services, please contact webeditor@platts.com.
Updated: Aug 1, 2007


----------



## juiceman (3 August 2007)

Nothing happening with inl?  wrong, everything is happening with inl.(we just can't see it).
With this company, nothing is done, till its done; so why talk about it.
They do not ramp their sp like some do.
If their technology works, the deals will come!
When? ask PW
Some event's of late (those that have an interest should do some research 

Outotec; heads of aggrement re Oktop Reactor Technology(thats good for gold,copper,nickle etc.
Discussions with JRV broke down (they had Chinese in the bush's, didn't they?) that aggrement expires on the 8th of Augest.
JRV is looking to do a deal with Outotec for research on guess what; Oktop Reactor Technology. Ha Ha
JRV is looking for Chinese money, Guess who found a lot of it CMR.
Compass Resources has a deal in place with HNC, with HNC a Chinese Government company funding the entire project; a Base Metals Oxide/ sulphide Project in the NT, it's under construction now.
Guess who is now sitting on the board PW of course. Go to cmr webb site and see whats going on.
Smorgon Steel; deal done. Only worth 20 mil pa to inl.
Smorgon Steel being taken over by ost Onesteel, with bsl Bluescope Steel in there somewhere.
Hydromet hmc lost it's contract with smorgon to inl
Hmc has been doing buisiness with ost and bsl, who do you think may pick that EAFD contract up

Braemore Recources has asked Outotec to do some research for them on their Leinster Nickel Sulphide Tailings Project in WA.
They currently have a supply agreement with BHP.
There are many more irons in the fire DYOR
Please remember the mining industry is famous for racing to come second, and inl tend to make their announcements after close of market.
Any comments?


----------



## mango65 (4 August 2007)

To all INL lovers, all INL haters, and all those in between.
I had a fairly long conversation with Dave Sammut yesterday about HRP. I had asked in an email for further explanations on the project along the lines that have been posted on the web sites. In short he said that no specifics would be released about the project for several months. The Company had to further refine costs/ revenue of the project. He said that the Company was presently in the range of plus or minus 20% and that they wanted to firm it up to about plus or minus 5%.
Therefore don't hold your breath and don't ask specifics but, if you can think of any questions of a general nature he will be glad to answer them.
Last night I gave up trying to think of any "general" questions and decided to continue reading the "blogs" to keep myself "informed" about the company.


----------



## juiceman (4 August 2007)

My position with inl and the market
First position was at 26.5 (silly me )
Last of a few buys at 14.5. Average cost to me, now 17c thats 2c off the money
I do not, and don't recommend averaging down normally, but am now very happy with my position.
My plan as of 3mths ago was by cheap when possible, and reconsider at end of yr.
While i have traded the market, i have not held one long position for 2 mths.
Just intra day trades.
INMO inl will weather the storm that may be coming better than most.
If they fell out of bed for no reason, maybe some of us may load up the truck.
As it's my only holding at the moment, i don't care which way it's sp goes.
INL true believers may be presented with a bargain, during this market turmoil.
Of the top 20 shareholders, only National Nominees have been sellers of 17ml, with 6ml to go maybee.
Re base metals,China is not going to fall out of bed.
As for America and it's problems, China would say  Bring it On, we have no debt, so what is the problem? (you yourself maybee) Let's go shopping
The Chinese Government via there company's are here NOW funding jv's and looking at our technology for base metals.
Inl has part of what they want. Look at my earlier post re cmr-hnc.
There is no fat in inl's sp, as it is off 50% from it's high six mths ago, yet the company continues to move forward?

As with any 15c spk, the main risk is that they may exit via the back door, or do nothing for yrs.
I just can't see that happening.
Look at the facts as posted by ASF members (backed up later by Macbank)
They have a plan, and are working the plan
Low sp. (which would be the harder sp to double in 6mth's. inl or bhp)
Good cashflow NOW and into the future.
Pe of 5 now + 20ml per annum from SSX eafd next yr + OST and BSL?
Cash at bank
No debt
Plus the blue sky of their patents and technology

If anybody can show me a safer long term speck play than this one.
Genuinely please let me know, so that i can start driving every one nut's on another thread.

Enjoy the ride NOT on Monday


----------



## mango65 (4 August 2007)

I agree juiceman that INL will weather the storm better than most and look forward to some solid data however; 
Just a simple question; what is the use of cost/revenue projections of HRP when the DOW tanked 281.42 points today and the SPI Futures tanked 123 points.
What will Monday bring share wise. 
What will metal prices be even in a month?
The world "ain't" standing still.
However I still beliee in INL.


----------



## juiceman (5 August 2007)

juiceman said:


> gold & MINERALS GAZETTE | May 2007 | 49
> tasmania
> Now that Intec Ltd has become a metals producer, the next task for the Sydney-based company is to clear up any misconceptions the market may have about its role in Australia’s resource sector.
> 
> ...



I thought i might just reprint an earlier post of mine.
It's a basic summery of what has been said before.  READ THE WORDS.
Scratch BSM for the moment
Add CMR-HNC
Add SSX--OST--BSL + overseas steel mill's
Add Outotec 
Read my previous 2 posting's and things should become clearer.
With the market the way it is, why bother telling people things, while their probably to busy with other issues.
Re the price of base metals (good for cashflow now)
But consider the lower, metal prices go. The more valuable their Technological
processes. there's a good eachway bet for every-one


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (9 August 2007)

The market has gone up but not INL sp...........still sitting at 14c,  is it because of the decline of  metal price......?????


----------



## mango65 (9 August 2007)

GOOGOOJEE said:


> The market has gone up but not INL sp...........still sitting at 14c,  is it because of the decline of  metal price......?????




I would say no. It has more to do with a lack of knowledge as to what is happening with developments.


----------



## juiceman (11 August 2007)

GOOGOOJEE said:


> The market has gone up but not INL sp...........still sitting at 14c,  is it because of the decline of  metal price......?????




Hi googoojee re your question;
If you have an interest read some past posts, the answers are there.
Given the state of the market INL is holding quite well.


----------



## Gundini (15 August 2007)

I see Intec has started an investors Q & A forum....

You can ask the company questions and get the answers from the horses mouth so to speak... Nice idea!

I suppose the first thread should be: 

"How come the share price is falling out of bed?" :


----------



## RFG001 (16 August 2007)

A new low today, .105 

Is this a good opportunity to buy more or is this the end?

Any constructive points / ideas out there, let me know I can use them right now!

RFG


----------



## Kipp (16 August 2007)

RFG001 said:


> A new low today, .105
> 
> Is this a good opportunity to buy more or is this the end?
> 
> ...




Ouch- ouch ouch... why did I turn my PC on today.....
My average entry price is about 16c... so I will not be panic selling now.  Just wishing Id used stops.


----------



## mango65 (16 August 2007)

RFG001 said:


> A new low today, .105
> 
> Is this a good opportunity to buy more or is this the end?
> 
> ...




Well the price actually fell to 9.5 cents with 80000 traded.

It is now retracing its fall with a come-back which I hope will continue tomorrow.

It is cash flow positive with NO debt either short term or long term.


----------



## wintermute (16 August 2007)

RFG001 said:


> A new low today, .105
> 
> Is this a good opportunity to buy more or is this the end?
> 
> ...




Well just because some shareholders panic and sell their shares and the price goes down, does not have any effect on whether the company will continue to make money or not, so I definitely don't think this is the end  

I'd say it is a great opportunity to buy more, but that is because I take a contrarian approach. I thought it was a great opportunity at 15c too!  My average buy price is 17.5c so I'm quite a bit in the red at the moment! 

Personally I don't think this correction is over yet, I think we will probably see a bounce off 5400 on the XAO, fridays are bad normally, so tomorrow will probably be another red day.  I originally had a buy target of 8c for INL which was never reached (my ultimate low price was 6.5c) I had my reasons for picking those figures, but it never went below 10c (this is a bit over 12 months ago).  I'm now wondering whether I'm going to see those levels tested!! or whether waiting for them will be the costly mistake it was last time, in that it never went that low, and by holding out I missed buying at 11c, and bought the majority above 15c! 

I also think we are going to see volatility in the market in general for another couple of months, and some stocks (and INL may be one of them) may not bottom out for another month or so.  Of course I don't have a crystal ball, so it might just head on up back to 14c in the next few days, and say goodbye to these bargain prices forever, who knows?? fun isn't it  

Tony.


----------



## dhukka (16 August 2007)

wintermute  said:


> Well just because some shareholders panic and sell their shares and the price goes down, does not have any effect on whether the company will continue to make money or not, so I definitely don't think this is the end




That's the perfect attitude. A credit crunch will have no impact on INL's ability to treat Zinc and ship it off overseas. Just have to keep an eye on the zinc price. 

Unlike most I took heart from the Macquarie interview with Phillip Wood, he mentioned that INL would post a small profit for FY07, I had them pegged for a loss. Now definitely trading at a discount to fair value based on current zinc prices and expected earnings for FY08.


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (21 August 2007)

It's good to hear that the Hellyer Residues Project Milestone has finally achieved.

Companies Announcements Office 21 August 2007
Australian Securities Exchange Limited

Hellyer Residues Project Milestone Achieved

Intec Ltd (ASX code: INL) is pleased to announce that another significant milestone has been achieved in the advancement of the Hellyer Residues Project.

Despatch of inital copies of the Development Application (DA) and Development Proposal & Environmental Management Plan (DP-EMP) for the Hellyer Residues Project was yesterday commenced to the Waratah Wynyard Council. The DP-EMP will be referred to the Tasmanian Department of Tourism, Arts and the Environment (DTAE) for assessment. This application
addresses the primary approvals process for the first stage of the Hellyer Residues Project, including the environmental, social and economic aspects of the Project.

The extensive DP-EMP represents the results of several months of work by Intec’s technical team and a number of supporting consultants providing data and independent analysis of the Project. The work was coordinated by lead environmental consultants Caloundra Environmental Pty Ltd, according to guidelines set down for the Project by the DTAE.

The submission of the DP-EMP will now be followed by a period of public consultation, and thereafter a determination by the Environmental Management and Pollution Control Board in Tasmania. It is hoped that Project approval will be granted by the end of 2007.
The full text and related graphics of the DP-EMP may be viewed on INL’s website at www.intec.com.au


----------



## drmb (21 August 2007)

GOOGOOJEE said:


> It's good to hear that the Hellyer Residues Project Milestone has finally achieved. Companies Announcements Office 21 August 2007 Australian Securities Exchange Limited 'Hellyer Residues Project Milestone Achieved' etc




Pretty much greeted with less than a yawn by the market - pity as I still hold but it is definitely my worst performing stock. Will keep holding for a while but not really ever going to see much green again?
INL 0.115 0.120 0.110 -0.010 0.120 0.120 0.110 963,297


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (21 August 2007)

Though the positive announcement might raise the sp a little or at least prevent the sp to drop .............. but.....


----------



## Bushrat (21 August 2007)

A bit of a ho hum - no reaction to this announcement today...BUT, things are moving, fundamentals are there and its going to take time. Intec is no overnight screamer that sets the world on fire, but I do feel with time, 12 - 18 months, this could be a 5 bagger (at least) from here.
The deals are coming, there is more media coverage (refer media part of website).....time, patience, fundamentals...i'll be hanging on as the cash is mounting up in the INTEC bank account.


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (30 August 2007)

Any comments regarding today's announcement? sounds pretty good

"Monthly shipments of around 5,000 tonnes of bulk zinc concentrate from the Hellyer Zinc
Concentrate Project have a provisional average grade of 38% zinc, 10% lead and 210g/t silver,
which delivers approximately $3 million profit per month to Intec’s 50 per cent-owned joint venture
with the unlisted Polymetals Group"


----------



## drmb (30 August 2007)

GOOGOOJEE said:


> Any comments regarding today's announcement? sounds pretty good
> 
> "Monthly shipments of around 5,000 tonnes of bulk zinc concentrate from the Hellyer Zinc
> Concentrate Project have a provisional average grade of 38% zinc, 10% lead and 210g/t silver,
> ...




Market seems to have liked it somewhat +2c or up 16.67%, on higher than average volume - "INL 0.135 0.140 0.140 +0.020 0.120 0.145 0.120 8,788,867"

Not sure what 3mil/month is as eps, not sure how many shares outstanding


----------



## wintermute (30 August 2007)

drmb said:


> Market seems to have liked it somewhat +2c or up 16.67%, on higher than average volume - "INL 0.135 0.140 0.140 +0.020 0.120 0.145 0.120 8,788,867"
> 
> Not sure what 3mil/month is as eps, not sure how many shares outstanding




close enough to 560 million shares on issue, though there are also a quite a few options (haven't got the figures handy) 

I must say I was surprised by the $3 million / month profit, I'm treating it with a grain of salt for now, but if it is really that high then that would be an eps of  6.4cps or based on last close of 14c an p/e of about 2.2 

I'm just a bit wary of the 3 million figure because they didn't get any where near that for the first reported figure if I remember rightly, but if it is correct and not some accounting mumbo jumbo, then woohoo  

Tony.


----------



## toc_bat (31 August 2007)

hi all

this is why i am still a noobs, i can not tell if Intec receives $3/month or the joint operation a a whole, and if Intecs slice is 50% does Intec then get $1.5/month?

ok bye


----------



## Bushrat (31 August 2007)

I was questioning that myself, until I read the appendix 4e announcement from yesterday..a $10million turnaround in the 2nd half - take out the profit from the JRV venture and they are making 50% of the $3mil per month...thats the way I see it..which translates to about 3.1cps..or 4.5eps...but, we have to add to this the value of the BSM holding, which makes me think INL is still way underpriced. 
We have to remember they have only been producing for 6 months, feed is improving, bugs are being ironed out and they seem to be sticking to specified timelines regarding moving forward..this is my banker stock, as I have supreme confidence it can only go 1 way in the medium term.


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (4 September 2007)

could anyone please explain today's sell off, now is down to 13c..............  wondering when it will get back to its previous average =   20 something cents


----------



## powerkoala (4 September 2007)

GOOGOOJEE said:


> could anyone please explain today's sell off, now is down to 13c..............  wondering when it will get back to its previous average =   20 something cents




well, because i put it on the stock tipping of the month 
so everything that i tip, will go down like H@#*.... 
just kidding.

well, look at the zinc price. it drops quite a lot
and somehow, sellers are lot stronger too.
you want to get back to 20 something ??? 
oh well, guess what? i bought at 30c


----------



## toc_bat (5 September 2007)

powerkoala said:


> well, because i put it on the stock tipping of the month
> so everything that i tip, will go down like H@#*....
> just kidding.
> 
> ...




INL is a great co with lots of potential but is not realy that speculative anymore, hey they make a profit and it has been anned as to roughly what it is expected to be, thus its no longer attractive to people who are into speccie stocks - speccie stocks have the advantage of making no profit however their profit projections are without limit, without bound, thus in the realms of euphoric hope and imagination, INLs profit now has a foreseeable limit for the near future - hence it is a boring stock now, thus it is not going to leap to 20-30c in two days, may take months,

Also I think that since it has been steadily sold off since last December there is a really poor sentiment about it, one has to look at the chart to shake their head and move on, it will take a while for that sentiment to change, I think people need to see the profit in a quarterly statement, not just the way it was ann'd a few days ago, anyway I got some for 14c because I was sure it would go to at least 17c the next day, heheheee, but I generaly think much more about what Ive bought than before I bought it, so have realised, yet again that I dont have to make the trade this very minute, I think its just a matter of time till all those people out there selling at these rates sell, and hopefully a steady slow climb - nice and slow as that way I wont be itching to sell,


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2007)

I haven't been following this closely enough, but I thought I'd chip in a chart for interset sake. 

I'll be looking again when it's over 15, and then closer to 20 cents. All the best!


----------



## Bushrat (8 September 2007)

I'm not sure this is heading anywhere fast, and for this reason I dumped 3/4 of my holding yesterday. In December last year when INL was above 30c, the price of zinc was above $2US a pound, now its below $1.30 a pound, and over the past month or so, all I have been reading is the slow decline in zinc price based on new mines opening up as they are quick to start producing. Some analysts are predicting the price of zinc will drift until 2010....Sadly, since the start of this year, I have been holding and hoping...but it has now got to a point where the OPPORTUNITY COST of holding INL has finally convinced me that there are better opportunities elsewhere. I still think it to be a good company with great ideas, but, the falling price of zinc will eat into profits and sadly they seem to be in no rush to hedge.


----------



## wintermute (9 September 2007)

Hi Kennas, that is looking eerily like the chart I posted when the sp had bounced of 15c.... and being a descending triangle would indicate a continuation of the downtrend.... could see a false break again then slip further? 

I'm still holding (and hoping).  Price of lead has been going a bit crazy to the point where the lead value of the concentrate is approaching that of the zinc.... INL are now moving to captialise on that.  I personally don't think that the zinc price will be as bad as what MBL are forecasting, even if it stays around this level rather than continuing to decline, INL is underpriced (based only on concentrate sales and no upside for other potential developments).  the MBL valuation of 13 to 15c was based on zinc falling to $US 60c per pound within the next three years, so personally I think that it is just a typical market over-reaction that has brought INL back to where the sp is now.. certainly compared to 12 months ago the company is streets ahead of where it was, and yet we are back to the same trading range.  certainly not rational IMO, but also not a short term prospect..... One as I always say for the patient  

Tony.


----------



## drmb (12 September 2007)

Despite positive ann 30 Aug no real upwards trend - I wonder why this is not more sort after, esp in view of "Strong Profit" forecast? Perhaps because it is not a spec with great blue sky at the moment in many people's minds?


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (19 September 2007)

another VERY disappointing day for INL holders....................... the market gone up by more than 2% but INL dropped instead...................... i know patient is the key but sometimes u just get frustrated with the sp performance........


----------



## drmb (19 September 2007)

GOOGOOJEE said:


> another VERY disappointing day for INL holders....................... the market gone up by more than 2% but INL dropped instead...................... i know patient is the key but sometimes u just get frustrated with the sp performance........




GGJ - not sure what will move this sp. POZ up strongly on LME today, up>4% at noon UK time. Also from Bloomberg below but I think the market believes this to be a very small base metals producer, no excitment or blue sky possibility, and not worth the bother after an initial bit of excitment when the H project started. Forever destined to be drifting along imo.

Base Metals Gain in Asia After U.S. Federal Reserve Cuts Rates By Glenys Sim Sept. 19 (Bloomberg) -- Base metals rose in Asia after the U.S. Federal Reserve lowered its benchmark lending rate by half a point, more than economists forecast, easing concern that there will be a slowdown in the world's largest economy. 

The Fed cut interest rates to 4.75 percent to try and prevent the U.S. from sinking into a recession sparked by fallout from the housing-market collapse. 

``The rate cut is the catalyst for base metals pushing higher today, as well as the entire commodities and energy complex,'' Chen Yonglin, an analyst at Citic Futures Co. in Shanghai, said by phone today. 

Copper for November delivery on the Shanghai Futures Exchange rose as much as 2 percent to 67,150 yuan a metric ton, before trading at 67,020 yuan at 2:35 p.m. local time. The metal for immediate delivery in Changjiang, Shanghai's biggest cash market, rose as much as 1 percent to 66,600 yuan a ton today. 

London Metal Exchange copper for delivery in three months advanced 2.3 percent to $7,760 a ton, extending yesterday's gain. 

December delivery copper on the Comex division of the New York Mercantile Exchange added 2.2 percent to $3.5225 a pound, after climbing 0.8 percent to $3.4480 a pound yesterday. 

Copper prices are supported by impending strikes in Peru. Workers at Southern Copper Corp.'s operations in Peru will vote today and tomorrow on whether to strike after failing to reach an agreement on wage increases, a union official said Sept. 17. 

General Strike Vote 

Separately, the Mining Federation said yesterday that Peruvian miners will vote Sept. 27 to Sept. 28 on whether to call a general strike on behalf of subcontracted workers. 

Zinc in Shanghai for November delivery rose 2.4 percent to 26,740 yuan a ton at midday, and LME zinc was up 2.2 percent at $2,902 a ton at the same time. 

Shanghai November aluminum was little changed at 19,340 yuan a ton, and LME aluminum was up 1.3 percent at $2,438 a ton. 

Among other LME-traded metals, nickel extended its overnight gain of 6 percent, trading up 4.7 percent to $32,200 a ton at 2:46 p.m. in Shanghai. 

``Nickel was trading at over $30,000 a ton going into the summer, a time of seasonally weak demand,'' said Citic's Chen. ``Prices are now normalizing with buyers returning to the market.'' Jinchuan Group Co., Asia's biggest nickel producer, raised its price for a second time this month on demand from Chinese steelmakers. 

``Nickel is starting to show some strength and the market is now very attuned to a possible pick-up in stainless steel demand that could have an impact on a nickel market that is short,'' Michael Jansen, a metals strategist at JPMorgan Securities Ltd. in London, wrote in a report yesterday. 

To contact the reporter for this story: Glenys Sim in Singapore at gsim4@bloomberg.net 

Last Updated: September 19, 2007 02:55 EDT


----------



## Bushrat (19 September 2007)

A few months back I had over 1/2 million INL..Yesterday I dumped what remained of my Intec holding, booking an extremely large loss.

The reluctance to hedge and the urgency to do so has meant that INL earnings will be eroded. This point has been raised in the past and is a topic on the Intec investor forum.  Sadly, Intecs response that they have left the hedging to the "experts" does not wash when they have missed the boat and now face large expenses to hedge from where POZ now sits.....and in the most recent presentation, they tout themselves as Australias newest Lead provider, which they are not yet producing...POZ up 4% in London tonight, and I wish holders all the best...It is an excellent company jamb packed with technical knowhow - a shame they cant insure against falling prices. .....not happy...


----------



## juiceman (26 September 2007)

kennas said:


> I haven't been following this closely enough, but I thought I'd chip in a chart for interset sake.
> 
> I'll be looking again when it's over 15, and then closer to 20 cents. All the best!




Look's a bit like this puppy might be having a bit of a crawl out to-day
From it's kennel, that is


----------



## Sean K (26 September 2007)

juiceman said:


> Look's a bit like this puppy might be having a bit of a crawl out to-day
> From it's kennel, that is



That support line we picked looks to have held ok. hmmmmm  Still generally going down till 15 is wipped IMO.


----------



## Porper (26 September 2007)

kennas said:


> That support line we picked looks to have held ok. hmmmmm  Still generally going down till 15 is wipped IMO.




Worth another look, but to me it needs to break above 0.155 with some volume and consolidate above, then we may get a push up into the twenties.

It is a weekly chart below, a clearer view.No Elliot wave count so that doesn't help.

I just get the impression that there are always sellers looking to get out on any attempted rally.

Yeh, I've talked myself out of it


----------



## mango65 (3 October 2007)

The following is a copy of info from Philip Wood.  All shareholders, I believe, should read it and do as they wish.


QUOTE

Intec Q&A Forum Submission
2 October 2007
Forum 2007100201


Proposal (Philip Wood): Shareholder Discussions with MD/CEO re 2007 Options

As the Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of Intec Ltd, I have principal responsibility for addressing the concerns of Intec's shareholders, who are the owners of our Company and in whose interests, above all others, I try to run it. With this in mind, Intec has, uniquely among listed companies of which I am aware, recently established this Investor Q&A Forum on our website; in the last six weeks the Forum has proven to be both highly popular and, hopefully, informative. 

However, despite the flurry of commentary on ShareScene.com in particular and on HotCopper.com.au concerning last week's announcement of the granting of options for fiscal 2007 under the Intec Option Plan, there has so far been only one submission on this topic to the Forum - by 'Jack', who subsequently expressed himself happy with our response.  

The Forum is intended to allow any Intec shareholder to have his or her say on a particular topic and then for all shareholders to be properly informed on that topic by Intec management’s response - in a  more cost/time-effective,  and broadly accessible, manner than on any one of the various share chat sites. I am therefore disappointed that on this particular issue the Forum has remained almost unused to achieve this outcome, with all the dissenting voices so far being heard elsewhere.

So I am now encouraging all such 'dissenting voices' to phone me at Intec (02 9351 6741) in order that we may learn from each other's points of view. I particularly encourage calls from shareholders posting to ShareScene.com /HotCopper.com.au under the following pseudonyms:

Boomer
Enumerate
diana
deidre
Roger
towie
calvin01
sarah
ooga
tinkus
kimv
traderdave
mercury
wolverine
rosskend
camaybay
ericson
nifty49
psychOlogic
veeone
TerryA
dreamer
Col Lector
guido 
Mango63/64
Elsimate
henrikc
cerbera
12 of
andyw

I have already spoken today at some length with Trudy44. 

In the case of those of you whom I don't already know, please understand that it will first be appropriate for you to confirm that you are in fact an Intec shareholder on the same criteria that would apply any shareholder making a submission to the Investor Q&A Forum or at the AGM, i.e. full personal name and the name (if different) and address in which your Intec shareholding is registered, phone number and email address. 

These phone calls will necessarily involve me in one-on-one and one-at-a-time communications with individuals amongst Intec's 3,792 shareholders. That is not necessarily the best use of my executive time and is an example of what the Forum was in part initiated to pre-empt. However, in this case it will be preferable to have these discussions now and hopefully to reach some acceptable set of understandings about the facts before voting at the AGM. This will hopefully reduce the amount of time during the AGM to be consumed by this issue which (albeit apparently controversial for the first time this year since Intec’s ASX listing in May 2002) is of lesser importance than many other issues upon which I would like shareholders to be focussed and informed in our traditional friendly custom.

Yours sincerely,

Philip Wood


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (3 October 2007)

Are you one of the below?

Proposal (Philip Wood): Shareholder Discussions with MD/CEO re 2007 Options
As the Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of Intec Ltd, I have principal responsibility
for addressing the concerns of Intec's shareholders, who are the owners of our Company and in
whose interests, above all others, I try to run it. With this in mind, Intec has, uniquely among listed
companies of which I am aware, recently established this Investor Q&A Forum on our website; in
the last six weeks the Forum has proven to be both highly popular and, hopefully, informative.
However, despite the flurry of commentary on ShareScene.com in particular and on
HotCopper.com.au concerning last week's announcement of the granting of options for fiscal 2007
under the Intec Option Plan, there has so far been only one submission on this topic to the Forum -
by 'Jack', who subsequently expressed himself happy with our response.
The Forum is intended to allow any Intec shareholder to have his or her say on a particular
topic and then for all shareholders to be properly informed on that topic by Intec management’s
response - in a more cost/time-effective, and broadly accessible, manner than on any one of the
various share chat sites. I am therefore disappointed that on this particular issue the Forum has
remained almost unused to achieve this outcome, with all the dissenting voices so far being heard
elsewhere.
So I am now encouraging all such 'dissenting voices' to phone me at Intec (02 9351 6741) in order
that we may learn from each other's points of view. I particularly encourage calls from shareholders
posting to ShareScene.com /HotCopper.com.au under the following pseudonyms:
Boomer
Enumerate
diana
deidre
Roger
towie
calvin01
ABN 25 001 150 849
sarah
ooga
tinkus
kimv
traderdave
mercury
wolverine
rosskend
camaybay
ericson
nifty49
psychOlogic
veeone
TerryA
dreamer
Col Lector
guido
Mango63/64
Elsimate
henrikc
cerbera
12 of
andyw
I have already spoken today at some length with Trudy44.
In the case of those of you whom I don't already know, please understand that it will first be
appropriate for you to confirm that you are in fact an Intec shareholder on the same criteria
that would apply any shareholder making a submission to the Investor Q&A Forum or at the AGM,
i.e. full personal name and the name (if different) and address in which your Intec shareholding is
registered, phone number and email address.
These phone calls will necessarily involve me in one-on-one and one-at-a-time communications
with individuals amongst Intec's 3,792 shareholders. That is not necessarily the best use of my
executive time and is an example of what the Forum was in part initiated to pre-empt. However, in
this case it will be preferable to have these discussions now and hopefully to reach some acceptable
set of understandings about the facts before voting at the AGM. This will hopefully reduce the
amount of time during the AGM to be consumed by this issue which (albeit apparently
controversial for the first time this year since Intec’s ASX listing in May 2002) is of lesser
importance than many other issues upon which I would like shareholders to be focussed and
informed in our traditional friendly custom.
Yours sincerely,
Philip Wood


----------



## mango65 (3 October 2007)

Yes I am listed below as mango63 and mango64 however I support management and what they are doing.
What I want is for all the bickering to stop and let management get on with the job.
For a Company with a positive cash flow and proven resource material the SP is a problem.


----------



## Porper (3 October 2007)

mango65 said:


> What I want is for all the bickering to stop and let management get on with the job.
> For a Company with a positive cash flow and proven resource material the SP is a problem.




I am not on the list but hold a fairly substantial amount in my long term portfolio and will ring the company and speak to them.

I've had contact with Dave Summit a few times and they say all the right things, however the share price is a serious worry.The market obviously doesn't think they are going to make it.

who to believe, Mr market or the company ?


----------



## mango65 (3 October 2007)

Well for a cash flow positive company with known resources I believe Mr market has got it wrong.
Further they have already proven their new process at the demonstration plant so I am just waiting for the economics of what is proposed to be issued.



Porper said:


> I am not on the list but hold a fairly substantial amount in my long term portfolio and will ring the company and speak to them.
> 
> I've had contact with Dave Summit a few times and they say all the right things, however the share price is a serious worry.The market obviously doesn't think they are going to make it.
> 
> who to believe, Mr market or the company ?


----------



## mango65 (4 October 2007)

mango65 said:


> Well for a cash flow positive company with known resources I believe Mr market has got it wrong.
> Further they have already proven their new process at the demonstration plant so I am just waiting for the economics of what is proposed to be issued.




Well being inquisitive about what is happening in Tasmania I forwarded some questions to Dave about progress on a couple of matters.
Despite being on holidays he has answered them and they are now on Forum for your information.


----------



## drmb (4 October 2007)

mango65 said:


> Well for a cash flow positive company with known resources I believe Mr market has got it wrong. Further they have already proven their new process at the demonstration plant so I am just waiting for the economics of what is proposed to be issued.




Hi Mango - I know from HC that you are a long time holder of INL, at least 3 years, so assume you are at least 2x your investment - unless you have been accumulating on the rises, in which case your holding will be less.

Despite the assurances of INL, it seems stuck in a long downward channel, see my clumsy chart.

Hosting a visit to the sites by analysts may spark a bit of interest but as to your comment "I believe Mr market has got it wrong", I think there are only 2 rules for the sharemarket:

1) The market is always right.

2) When you think the market is wrong, read rule 1.

I hold unhappily since I think the company was not fully upfront with its technology which no-one seems interested in, and has now swung from a tech company with licensing opportunities, to a small producer with limited production, and limited upside. 

No wonder shareholders are uptight if reported correctly at SS (I don't belong so not sure what the angst is), and po'ed at issue of opps to key personnel for paltry 15c, in 2012.

I note that inl is down 0.5c today, at 12.5c, no surprises there.


----------



## resourceboom (4 October 2007)

The efficient market hypothesis is a load of crock imo,
and that of many others (eg buffett)

Just my opinion, I won't bother replying to any comeback.



drmb said:


> 1) The market is always right.
> 
> 2) When you think the market is wrong, read rule 1.


----------



## mango65 (4 October 2007)

Yes it is surely stuck in a long downward trough. Unfortunately I haven't doubled my money and while still showing some capital gain my return is behind bank interest for the three years.  DRAT!!  I don't hold unhappily as I reckon that things will improve in the near future. I am an optimist.
Sorry to hear that you "hold unhappily since I think the company was not fully upfront with its technology which no-one seems interested in, and has now swung from a tech company with licensing opportunities, to a small producer with limited production, and limited upside."
The company has been very up-front with its technology and has published widely. Unfortunately no-one wants to be first at implementing any of the company's metal producing patents in case things don't come out as intended.  Thus Intec itself is going to do it with the Hellyer Residues Plant.
At the moment it is just a small Zn/Pb concentrate producer using an old time-worn method. However it is, by going back to the future, that the company is generating cash to operate.
Certainly trading at 12.5 cents today doesn't make me happy but I expect that sort of price until some good news comes out over the next couple of months.



Just had a look at Forum and see that James Bell will be taking the phone calls.
The following is copied from Forum.


Philip Wood (Information): Shareholder Discussions with James Bell re 2007 Options
As Kieran Rodgers and I will be escorting a group of broking analysts and industry participants on a
tour of Intec's Tasmanian operations on Thursday/Friday 4/5 October 2007 and Dave Sammut is on
family holiday, James Bell (an Intec Non-executive Director and member of its Nomination and
Remuneration Committee) has kindly offered to speak with shareholders who contact the Company
over those two days pursuant to my submission yesterday to this Forum inviting them to do so.
Somewhat surprisingly to me, nobody today took up my offer to speak with them by phone about
their previously stated concerns.

However it would appear that he will not be busy if the last sentence above is continued today.


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (5 October 2007)

Can anyone explain the market depth for this morning ?A large buying (1mil) volume between 13.5c - 14 c, looks good for half an hour and someone dumps the shares at 13.5c and 13c........... why these ppl dump their shares at 13c when the buying side is looking good (willing to pay 14c for it)............ i dun get this........


----------



## mango65 (5 October 2007)

Nor do I Googoojee but it happens all the time.  Price goes up a cent or less and the sellers come in to smash the price down again.
Oh well give it time and soooooooooooooner or laaaaaaaaaaaater the price will go up and stay up.


----------



## WRONG'UN (5 October 2007)

INL hold 19.6m BSM shares. The 13.5c rise in BSM so far today works out to about 0.5c per INL share - might explain the rush of blood.
Cheers.


----------



## drmb (6 October 2007)

WRONG'UN said:


> INL hold 19.6m BSM shares. The 13.5c rise in BSM so far today works out to about 0.5c per INL share - might explain the rush of blood. Cheers.




Would appear to have been entirely due to BSM ann made at 9am (upgrade) and little to do with with other INL activiites which continue to be mostly ignored by market imo. Chart below shows dollar value of course of trades during the day which shows the flurry of activity was mostly all in the morning, died in the b#m in the arfternoon. Back to sidewise track, imo


----------



## mango65 (7 October 2007)

Yes I'm sure any bounce in the INL share price on Friday was due to the BSM announcement.
However re-rating and coverage of Intec will come I hope from the metal analysts of broking firms that were taken on a tour of the Burnie Demo Plant, the Hellyer mill, and Bass Metals on Thursday and Friday of last week.
Remembering that INL owns almost 25% of BSM.


----------



## jman2007 (8 October 2007)

Hi all,

I don't hold any INL, but of all the stocks that I follow, imo this would have to be one of the trickier ones to trade by far.  Not one for the novice trader, that's for sure.

I think part of the problem here is that because there are a lot of people sitting on some pretty significant losses, it has lead to some pretty shrewd trading.  I haven't really seen this stock build up any serious momentum in a long time, whenever a mini-break threatens, the sellers seem to nip it in the bud pretty quick, often at a smidgen above the opening price.  

IMO it will take some pretty solid announcements from INL, AND a clear indication that the Market cares about their technology for this cycle to be broken.  I know it is completely inaccurate, but I think a lot of people still view INL with some scepticism, and believe these guys run around a lab in white coats with mysterious coloured liquids.

Just thought I'd put my 2c in
jman2007


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2007)

The bottom of this is starting to round up if that's any consolation to long term holders. Starting to make higher lows....just!


----------



## mango65 (10 October 2007)

Good to see the "up-turn" Kennas but I won't get too excited as I'm sure there will be dumpers as it tries to climb higher.
It is just the same as always; give it time!  It WILL go!


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (10 October 2007)

Mango, u are damn right.......... sellers now dumping their shares at 13.5 c .......... i guess patient is the key  ......but sometime u just cannot stop urself swearing in front of the screen when u see the SP movement........ even the whole market and the metal price is up ............ when will the sky turns blue?


----------



## mango65 (10 October 2007)

Well INL is going no where today because most shareholders are sitting on their shares waiting for the news releases to come.
Fewer than 400,000 traded and brokers are doing their friends favours.
First 13 cent trade was at 12.23. It was a crossed trade.
Price went back to 13.5 but at 14.45 there was another crossed trade than again brought the price down to 13.
Now back at 13.5 so watch for the next crossed trade.

Intec's day will come. It is just how soon.
One could have mentioned JRV along with WMT and BLR as non-starters however JRV still has a SP higher than INL. And JRV has nothing going for it.


----------



## wintermute (10 October 2007)

I wouldn't read too much into crossed trades mango.   Could simply be that two people who use the same online broker were each at the top of the buy and sell queues.  

I have had quite a few trades executed myself (both buy and sell) that have shown in the course of sales as crossed trades  

I'm starting to think that the sentiment on INL is self fullfiling and nothing short of a spectacular out of left field announcement, or convincing profit statements are going to change that.  I suspect that at least some are making a lot of money trading the swings of inl (though it would take quite large stakes to do so).  I wonder how much of the doom and gloom I read is actually helping them buy driving the price down each time there is a bit of a rally.  

Anyway I'm being patient, only down a few thousand at the moment  but stand to make that back plus a lot more if I hold on, well at least that is my belief anyway!

Tony.


----------



## roland (1 November 2007)

Does anyone have any new thoughts on INL.  I remember reading their annual report and it seems that they are due for a turnaround. From memory they have a reasonably large holding in BSM who have been doing somewhat better.

Maybe a chartist could drop a graph in here to see what's going on.


----------



## Porper (1 November 2007)

roland said:


> Does anyone have any new thoughts on INL.  I remember reading their annual report and it seems that they are due for a turnaround. From memory they have a reasonably large holding in BSM who have been doing somewhat better.
> 
> Maybe a chartist could drop a graph in here to see what's going on.




Roland, the chart doesn't tell much unfortunately.Well apart from being in a steep downtrend that is.

I hold this stock in my super, wish I'd paid the tax and sold, but that's hindsight for you.
INL has been a major disappointment to all and is a bit of a laughing stock at the moment.

The market don't believe.

The directors wanting cheap options for their pathetic performance is a laugh.

Not that I am bitter and twisted or emotionally envolved.


----------



## wintermute (1 November 2007)

I don't really have anything new to add. I'm still holding, and will possibly buy some more, but probably not till January.  I think that we will see 10c touched again before we see a recovery. 

What I personally think will cause a turnaround will be the release of the half yearly report (I'm backing a decent profit announcement, which will hopefully wake the market up). 

20/20 hindsight is a wonderful thing, I should have sold when it went below what I thought was the support at 23c... instead I bought more, and more and more  

Personally I don't think the management have done a bad job at all, I don't think anything they said or did would have made a difference to the current sp, it is just negativity that is causing it IMO. 

Interesting everyone seems to think (at SS and HC at least) that the managment did a really bad job over the last financial year.  The sp at the 30th June 2007 was 25% higher than it was at 30th June 2006 (yes there was a high in the middle of the year, but that was zinc boom driven, and something completely outside of managements control).  It is now back at about the same as it was at June 2006.  the last 3 months has been worse. 

I did a chart the other day plotting INL agains VPE (two shares with not a lot in common appart from both going down)... the interesting thing was they had tracked each other almost exactly, both being down roughly 40% over the last 6 months.  This leads me to think it is a flight away from shares perceived to be bad (for whatever reason) and not necessarily anything to do with an individual company. 

Tony.


----------



## Kipp (7 November 2007)

Tony, do you have any ideas what the $3 mill invested in non-current assets in the last QTRly cashflow represent?  There was no obvious mention of it elsewhere in the QTRly.

Why aren't INL sitting on 6.5 mill cash instead... maybe could pay a divy then.  ha ha.


----------



## wintermute (8 November 2007)

Kipp are you looking at the 4C released just recently or the 4E that was actually for the quarter ending June 2007?  Certainly in the most recent one there was a big chunk of cash (about 3.2 Million) spent on unspecified other fixed assets.  No idea what these were, unless it was money spent on reconfiguring and getting the BDP operational again???

The 4E funnily enough has about 3 million listed in "non-current" assets... which is why I'm not sure which you were referring to.  As for what they are, well some of the accounting practices of companies are beyond me, I think I need to get "reading financial reports for dummies" 

Oh and I did another chart.  I've posted this one at a number of sites but have so far only had one comment, and that was claws at HC who said it was the last straw and he sold all of his holdings when he saw it  

I was looking at it from a cup half full perspective (ie some light at the end of the tunnel possibly by Feb next year....

Tony.


----------



## monty4421 (23 November 2007)

To the person that continually puts his 2 million shares for sale each morning at 12 cents. You really are not helping the Share price.


----------



## roland (29 November 2007)

Well, INL is now below 10 cents - lowest it's been since April 06. Glad I sold out. I would have thought they may have had some sort of turnaround with the Chinese signing. I don't think that it is just the Zinc price and looking at the weakness and the chart, looks to me like it's going to keep falling.

Just my opinion, I'm not a chartist.


----------



## Porper (29 November 2007)

roland said:


> Well, INL is now below 10 cents - lowest it's been since April 06. Glad I sold out. I would have thought they may have had some sort of turnaround with the Chinese signing. I don't think that it is just the Zinc price and looking at the weakness and the chart, looks to me like it's going to keep falling.
> 
> Just my opinion, I'm not a chartist.




Chart is abysmal, not even worth posting.

The negative sentiment is so strong in this stock that it is hard to see it reviving.

Sellers always there on any slight rally.Have Ivanhoe still got 50 million left to sell ? If so then I think there is only one direction for the share price and it 'aint up.

A fundamentalist would say they have good growth prospects, the technical analyst would say different.

Unfortunately I hold in my super, apparantly for a very long time


----------



## roland (30 November 2007)

Intec down another 6%, anyone want to have a guess at the bottom. People are certainly caning this one.


----------



## mango65 (30 November 2007)

Roland I reckon you have seen the bottom. Yes it hit 9.1 today but has since risen to 9.6 cents.
For a company that is cash flow positive and with known "ore reserves" it has had its low.
Watch out for the approval of the new mill.
Watch out for the Burnie Demo Plant results and the economic figures it generates.


----------



## jollyfrog (30 November 2007)

Hey Mango! Glad to hear you are so positive, especially after Dave giving you a smack on the wrist!
 I agree with your thoughts, both about the company's future, but also anouncements of ANY GOOD NEWS!
 I was VERY disheartened with the response from Dave,  RE your question regarding zinc shipments. ( Dave is obviously a VERY busy man) when he cant take a few moments to reply to you in a civil manner!
 Furthur I agree with you, Any good news is worth announcing. ( Gee it might even improve the SP) Heavens Above WE WOULDN'T WANT THAT NOW WOULD WE!! 
 Keep up the good posts, we ALL enjoy your comments, thanks JF


----------



## coladuna (30 November 2007)

While I still hold INL (for more than a year now), it's getting very old thinking "It must be the bottom. How can it go any lower?" only to be defied by this stock and see it go even lower. How many months have we been saying that for?


----------



## mango65 (30 November 2007)

Thanks jollyfrog for your words of support. All I can say is that Dave must have had a "Blond" moment when he posted on the Intec Forum. Don't worry my hide is thicker than that of an elephant so the comment didn't even give me a scratch.  I posted a reply similar to this when a thunder storm was imminent but obviously the reply did not leave "Home" as it is not recorded.
Like you I think that any good news is great news.
I look forward to any positive announcement.
The great ones will be the statistics from the Burnie Demo Plant and the approval of the planned mill.


----------



## jama_kj (14 December 2007)

Excellent announcement released today for the purchase of 10mil Ecobulbs over 12 months = $50mil revenue.

This doesn't include carbon credits which are between $10-$20 for every tonne

Each bulb is expected to equal between half and one tonne of carbon credits.

INT is up 12%


----------



## wintermute (31 December 2007)

OK well it has been quite a while since I posted last on INL (or anything here for that matter)... in that time I've become a dad, so have had a little less time  

anyway I've redone the chart I posted a bit earlier.  I've revised my low price to somewhere around 7c, and I reckon the turning point will be somewhere towards the end of Feb if the chart plays out the way I think it is. 

Note that this chart is a monthly so I'm expecting a reaction low below the lower trendline, which is why I've revised lower price. 

Of course it should be noted that pretty much all of my attempts at divining something from INL charts have been complete and utter failures, so take this with a very large grain of salt  

Seasons greetings too all.  

I still hold as I do believe in the company, but I'm not expecting any miraculous turnarounds and huge increases in the short term, though I do think the end of the downtrend is in sight  

Tony.


----------



## ASK (11 January 2008)

Hello,

Im a 16 year old trader and a little over a month ago i  purchased shares in INL, recently, the share price has begun to fall. To me, this has come as a suprise as Intec continues to release postive media releases, volume is good - but INL is struggling to break back through the 10 cent per share barrier. 

Im a little concerned about the slipping share price, can anyone give me some tips as to what i should do?

Regards in advance, 

Adam.

edit: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO


----------



## rub92me (12 January 2008)

Adam, the INL shareprice has been in a downtrend for the past 12 months. Stocks that are on a prolonged downtrend like INL tend to fare particularly bad when the market overall is doing badly. What you do is up to you, but you have to ask yourself: what was your plan when you bought the shares? Was it to hold for a number of years or was it in the hope to make a quick buck. If it is the latter then the recent down move tells you what to do. If you plan to hold for a number of years then you have to accept the fact that a shareprice doesn't always go up. All the best.


----------



## ASK (12 January 2008)

rub92me said:


> Adam, the INL shareprice has been in a downtrend for the past 12 months. Stocks that are on a prolonged downtrend like INL tend to fare particularly bad when the market overall is doing badly. What you do is up to you, but you have to ask yourself: what was your plan when you bought the shares? Was it to hold for a number of years or was it in the hope to make a quick buck. If it is the latter then the recent down move tells you what to do. If you plan to hold for a number of years then you have to accept the fact that a shareprice doesn't always go up. All the best.




Thanks for the advice - but im still a little confused as to why INL continues to fall despite all the positive media releases, to me, as a newbie trader- it doesnt make sense.


----------



## wintermute (12 January 2008)

Adam, it doesn't make sense to a lot of us more seasoned traders either, but it is the way it is.  Whether it is simply negative sentiment feeding on itself, or whether there is a good reason that it is dropping that some people know that *we* don't is very hard to tell. 

INL is not what I would call a good beginners stock.  It appeals to "value" investors who have the patience (and the nerves) to sit back and see their initial investment do poorly for a while, with the belief that eventually they will be greatly rewarded.   However there are no guarantees that is the way it will pan out. 

I'm tipping that we will see sub 8c before we see it back over 10c.  My average buy price is probably around 17.5c... I have an order in the market which I think has a good chance of being filled, and it is only marginally over 7c.  

Having said all that, I really don't think we will see any significant increases in INL's sp until 2009. I think that we will see the end of the current downtrend by the end of March, but we could quite likely see sideways (or slightly upward movement) for a number of months after that. 

One thing you need to be able to learn to do when trading is cut your losses if something isn't going to plan, preferably whilst they are still small.  a 10% loss requires an approx 11% gain to make your money back.  a 25% loss requires roughly a 33.5% gain to make your money back, and a 50% loss requires a 100% gain to make your money back! 

The market in general at the moment is not good.  almost everything in my portfolio is dropping.  

The best thing to do in future is lay out a plan, and stick to it.  Decide what price you want to buy at (stocks don't keep going up forever as you've discovered). set a profit goal, and sell some or all when you reach that goal.  Set a get out level, and sell if the price drops to that point. 

With INL I'm guilty of not setting a get out level, I just buy more when it drops, but that is not widely recommended. and in hind sight I would have been much better off just waiting for a change in sentiment and buying in then.  I'm sure I could have seen the turnaround (which is yet to happen), and still bought for less than my current price of 17.5c 

If you aren't already look at the charts of stocks, forget indicators, just look at the trend, and the volumes of shares being traded.  A stock that is going up (in an uptrend) is _generally_ safer to buy than one in a downtrend like what INL is. 

As to what you should do, you need to do your own research, decide whether you have made the right choice, and not be afraid to admit you made a mistake if it appears that is the case.  INL to me is a long term investment, and not for the feint of heart!

Tony.


----------



## ASK (13 January 2008)

thanks alot Tony!

The money i currently have in INL is not something that i need to get my hands anytime soon, having said that - if i see the sp float above my average buy price of 10.5 , im out of there!

thanks again Tony

ill let you know how i go.

Adam


----------



## ASK (17 January 2008)

well wintermute, looks like your prediction might just come true. INL looks like its heading towards that 7cent benchmark!


----------



## wintermute (18 January 2008)

yep got my 7.2c order almost completely filled today, just 1600 shares short.  I now have to hope that my predictions of the price turning around starting in feb are correct too! 

note that the chart doesn't show todays low because of 16 hour delayed data.

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (18 January 2008)

and here is the commentary that went with that chart in response to Healyn at SS.  just so people know what was going through my head when I decided to put a buy order in the market about three weeks ago at 7.2c  

_Hi Healyn, Yes I have thought about the upswing too, otherwise I would not have bought. now bear in mind that my previous charts for INL My predictions of the trend reversal failed (these were ones I posted over at HC), but this one is a little different, my reasoning on those was flawed in that I was interpreting what is in fact a trend continuation signal as a trend reversal signal, bit of a problem getting my triangle formations mixed up wink.gif

Anyway I've attached my long term monthly chart. Basically the key element I am punting on with this is pattern repetition. So far it has been playing out as I thought, the end of this month will be make or break though. Perhaps I should have delayed and bought at the end of the month if the price closed at 8c or higher... but hell I like living dangerously wink.gif

The key thing in this chart is the bottom trend line. there are three previous breakouts starting on that lower trend line. The second one was a bit half hearted, but it maintained the upward trend. I've marked these roughly points 1, 2 and 3.

at points 1 and 2 the weekly rsi was in oversold territory for a little while and then sideways for a bit. It is just moving into oversold teritory now.

Don't worry about the fact that the current candle has broken down through the trend line, it is the last price of the month that will be the important one. At points 1 and 3 there were large dips below the final closing monthly price.

I've put a horizontal line in at 7.2c which I felt there was support at, that's why I put my bid in at that price (as well as because no one else had a bid in at that price so I got the front of the queue )

The other thing with points 2 and 3 is that there was a similar down trend which forms a triangle meeting with the up trend, this is the bit that I'm betting on. basically one of the trends has to end and it is running out of room, this is why I previously said end of January or possibly sometime in Feb.

I also figured that we should get half yearly results around this time as well, which hopefully will be a catalyst for some positive movement in the sp.

Now add to all that my fundamental research which tells me that INL is undervalued (though with the falling zinc price and the rising dollar, not as much as it used to be, based purely on the JV concentrate sales, which I still maintain is the only thing the market is looking at) and I feel reasonably safe buying at this point. As far as I am concerned, I'm getting the technology side of the company for free.

We may see a very big tail on that January candle, meaning I could have got an even cheaper price, but I've tried for that before and missed out. I chose my buy price based on the above interpretation of the chart, time will tell if it was a good or bad choice!!

Now at the moment I'm leaning towards a repeat of point two followed by a repeat of point three. something small to break the down trend with some sideways movement for a number of months, followed by a breakout. That would probably fit well with the timing of upcoming HRP announcements...

Anyway hope that all made some sense!! In essence I'm looking for a repeat of the pattern at points one two and three.

in the end it was only a small purchase a tad over $2000, but at the moment $2000 is a fair bit for me to spending as cash is a bit tight.

In the end I'm only trying to pick repeating patterns in the chart, there are no gaurantees that it will happen again. I didn't have enough faith in my chart to sell at 12c when I had the chance, even though I was predicting it would go down to now, so I think that the chartist extraordinare is a little misplaced. If the turnaround happens as predicted, then maybe I'll graciously accept the compliment wink.gif

Cheers,

Tony. _


----------



## ASK (21 January 2008)

we've broken that 7.2 barrier... high volume, could this be all INL holders dumping stock in the face of a declining share price? im starting to get a little worried... letting go of the shares might become a reality =!!!


----------



## mango65 (21 January 2008)

Hi ASK,
I have been watching your posts with interest.  It certainly was not a good time to buy Intec when you did. Hindsight however is a wonderful thing.
Now I am a biased true believer in Intec so don't accept any thing I say without question.

Your Post; we've broken that 7.2 barrier... high volume, could this be all INL holders dumping stock in the face of a declining share price? im starting to get a little worried... letting go of the shares might become a reality =!!!

I've had a look at the trades of today and there are 2 sell trades of about 400000 and the remainder are smaller.  Now there may be someone in the top 200 shareholders who has sold part of their holding but no one has sold all of their holding. With the top 200 still holding it should give you some confidence even though Intec seems to be going down the gurgler.
Bear in mind that Intec is still cash flow positive and that the Quarterly Report will be out very soon with the Half Yearly at the end of next month.
I am in the top 200 and holding.  I think Intec has a great future and am confident that the share price will turn around.  You said earlier that you did not need the cash right now so live with the "downs" and hope that the top 200 are correct in holding.


----------



## ASK (21 January 2008)

haha thanks mango 

As a 17 year old trader ... I get a little edgy sometimes, but im learning. Looking forward to seeing that qrt report, because I cant handle these all time lows!


----------



## mango65 (21 January 2008)

Hi ASK,
You are also getting older as you were 16 a short time ago.
Trading does that to some people.


----------



## ASK (21 January 2008)

yeeeeah! it was my birthday on the 16th ... hopefully INL can keep me young! looking forward to some big results mango, ill hold on! :


----------



## wintermute (21 January 2008)

Hi Ask, the support lines I drew are somewhat tentative.  here is another graph with all the support lines as I saw then on the monthly.  The next one is at 7c. followed by 6.2c 6c and the last one at 5.1c  (note that in the original chart it is much more detailed, but because of downsizing for web use you can't see as much). 
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n46/_wintermute/inl_ax01may03_to_01jun08.png

The other thing too though is that the weighted average volume price today was 7.2c  yes the sp closed at 7.1 but it is not uncommon to see dips below the support.  Bear in mind as well that the support at 7.2c is on a monthly chart not a daily. 

There are no guarantees though, the current market is in a serious correction, and intec has been suffering from very negative sentiment for about a year, those two things combined don't auger well for it maintaining its current price, but then again who knows.  I'm holding but I'm like mango, I'm biased and believe in the company, It doesn't mean we are right though!! you need to make your own decision based on what you feel comfortable with  

Tony.


----------



## mango65 (22 January 2008)

ASK said:


> yeeeeah! it was my birthday on the 16th ... hopefully INL can keep me young! looking forward to some big results mango, ill hold on! :




Hi ASK,
Well Congratulations on your birthday on the 16th. 
Today's INL price is a shocker.  A top 200 sold 745402 shares today and someone close to the top 200 off-loaded 460525.  With Margin Calls running rampant the dumping of non-performers to get some cash just has to be done.
When I last looked there had only been 44 trades and with over 3000 shareholders many must be sitting tight.
Unfortunately there have been so many shares sold over the past months that no one knows whether it is recent day traders who are bailing out or not.  Certainly 44 trades are not many but who knows what tomorrow will bring.
Stop losses often kick in at a loss of 10% or 15% and today's price drop beats even that.


----------



## roland (29 January 2008)

Wow, Intec's SP has been battered. I sold out ages ago and since then just kept watching it fall.

The quarterly today was quite upbeat, sales have increased - positive cashflow !! Yahoo

INL's day will come, good luck to all INL holders


----------



## Kipp (2 February 2008)

roland said:


> Wow, Intec's SP has been battered. I sold out ages ago and since then just kept watching it fall.
> 
> The quarterly today was quite upbeat, sales have increased - positive cashflow !! Yahoo
> 
> INL's day will come, good luck to all INL holders




Positve cashflow?  Em.. .a decline to $1.7 mill was what I saw, and that includes a 1mill borrowing.

I am a bit shocked at the unprofitability of the HCZP.  Yes, I not Zinc prices are down to 1.00 (which is where they look like they will stay for a while), but the Net operating costs of the HCZP was approx 2.5mill for the QTR.  Meanwhile, there are many other "convential" producers who can still turn a good profit out of the current Zinc market... ZFX for one!

I think we will not see any profits from this dog until the residues project comes online- not till 2009.  I hold only until July 1 when I will take my staggering capital loss.


----------



## roland (2 February 2008)

Kipp said:


> Positve cashflow?  Em.. .a decline to $1.7 mill was what I saw, and that includes a 1mill borrowing.
> 
> I am a bit shocked at the unprofitability of the HCZP.  Yes, I not Zinc prices are down to 1.00 (which is where they look like they will stay for a while), but the Net operating costs of the HCZP was approx 2.5mill for the QTR.  Meanwhile, there are many other "convential" producers who can still turn a good profit out of the current Zinc market... ZFX for one!
> 
> I think we will not see any profits from this dog until the residues project comes online- not till 2009.  I hold only until July 1 when I will take my staggering capital loss.




woops, what I meant was that they had some cashflow, meaning that they were selling stuff and getting paid. Wasn't taking in the balance sheet.

Re: zinc price, I posted an excert from a report from one of Kitco's contributors - where, they highlight the current problems in China with the extreme weather shutting down a lot of the miners. The shutdowns are putting pressure on the Zinc and other metals prices. Everyone is expecting a short term run on the LME


----------



## mango65 (2 February 2008)

Kipp said:


> Positve cashflow?  Em.. .a decline to $1.7 mill was what I saw, and that includes a 1mill borrowing.
> 
> I am a bit shocked at the unprofitability of the HCZP.  Yes, I not Zinc prices are down to 1.00 (which is where they look like they will stay for a while), but the Net operating costs of the HCZP was approx 2.5mill for the QTR.  Meanwhile, there are many other "convential" producers who can still turn a good profit out of the current Zinc market... ZFX for one!
> 
> I think we will not see any profits from this dog until the residues project comes online- not till 2009.  I hold only until July 1 when I will take my staggering capital loss.




Hi Kipp.
I posted this elsewhere but have copied here to save some time.

Remember that 6260 wet tonnes were shipped too late in December to be counted in the revenue though it has been expensed. That is 6260 of the 16270 tonnes shipped during the quarter; quite a chunk.
The $1258000 spent during the quarter was to keep its percentage of BSM shares at 23.5% of the total issue. Pity the share price of BSM has dropped so much but then that is the share market.
The $4950000 is tied up as the cost of environment bond for the storage of EAF dust till disposal. I suppose that the amount will increase as the amount of EAF dust increases in storage. The cost of EAF dust storage is why Intec is pushing ahead with the zinc only aspect of the new mill.
While it may appear as though they are running a bit close to the wind on the operational side I think that they will easily weather the next 3-4 months.


----------



## camaybay (2 February 2008)

Mango,
Do you know why the Bass shares had to be topped up, is there a significance with the %, or was this seen as a buying opportunity to increase the holding? Otherwise the cash may have been handy in the future.
Just wondering 
Cheers


----------



## mango65 (2 February 2008)

Hi camaybay.  The reason for the purchase was to keep Intec's percentage of BSM shares constant at 23.5%.  Intec had permission to do this and took up the offer.
Certainly the cash could have been used in the future but I believe the chance to top up would have been lost.


----------



## roland (19 February 2008)

Has INL bottomed yet? I noticed that they are starting to stockpile the furnace dust. >35% zinc content is a great result. Do they have to pay for the furnace dust, other than transport/storage/environmental overheads etc?

Correct me if I am wrong, but production/extraction looks to be set for 2nd qtr 2008, will they be extracting AU or anything other than Zn?

Fingers crossed for INL holders that it has hit the bottom - all up from here (hopefully)

P.S. I'm not holding right now - had to ditch


----------



## roland (21 February 2008)

Reasonable presentation by Intec today. Truthfully, INL could do with a bit of a spruce up. i.e. each contact I have with Intec presents me with a few old codgers showing me rusty pipes, sludge pits, dirty wharehouses etc. Then presenting it all in a few photos with hand drawn red lines pointing out things, with their old fashioned ugly logo splashed around..

I think we know that waste processing can't be glamourous, but for me, I would much more inclined to get more into Intec if they had more of a high tech presentation.

The business model is good, their technology is world class, their presentation sucks.

My


----------



## kransky (22 February 2008)

They need to show me some operating cost numbers instead of just revenue numbers. Then I might think about getting back on this ship.. till then I'll just watch her sink lower and lower.


----------



## juiceman (28 February 2008)

The dog may be comming out of it's kennel 
Good half yrly
Good boardroom radio
Lots of irons in the fire
Good news is starting to flow
At these prices it may be worth a look


----------



## mango65 (6 March 2008)

Hi juiceman.
Intec the dog may still be in his kennel but he may be out and about some day soon.

In Intec's latest Forum answer of today I will quote Dave Sammut's answer to a query.

Dave said, "whichever way you arrive at the valuation the current INL share price does not reflect the true value of the company or its substantial blue sky potential. And to prove that I am willing to put my money where my mouth is on this statement, I would note that (after checking that there were no issues of material relevance of which the market was not aware and after requesting approval from the Board of Directors) I recently almost doubled my shareholding in Intec. I am not a wealthy man, and I have a young son to care for, but I put all I could readily spare into the transaction, and Intec shares now represent 100% of my share portfolio.

Now Dave does not have to declare his holdings as he is not a Director so his holdings will remain unknown. Similarly for any other employee of Intec. They can buy and not disclose. When you look at the Director's holdings however on the Top200 list and go through all the Wood holdings either as a single name or in combination, the Moyes, Bell, Severs etc then the Directors really do believe in the Company.
Not only that but since Intec is not able to be Margin Loaned against then it is all cash that the Directors have invested in the Company.
Fancy having a Company which is immune from Margin calls.


----------



## mango65 (18 March 2008)

An ASX announcement just released informs the market of another purchase of 30000 shares at 6 cents by the CEO of the Company.  Okay it is "only" $1800 worth but it is still a buy.
Cynics will say "so what" but the buying of shares by an employee and the CEO is a positive in my book.


----------



## mango65 (18 March 2008)

I asked the direct question about the release of the HRP economics today and Dave has answered it on Intec's new Forum page.
The economics will not be released as I said and thought at the end of March. The economics won't be released to the market till negotiations for the new plant are concluded with the financiers.
Read it all on Forum.


----------



## mango65 (31 March 2008)

Hi All.
Go to today's ASX after hours close announcement by INL to see how far advanced the HRP is in the 3 months since approval.


----------



## mango65 (31 March 2008)

I read the post ASX close announcement as being the explanation of the silence regarding the economics of the HRP. When you look at the tasks required of ACSI it is surprising that they have done their task in a few months.
That the package has already been forwarded to GHD for Capex and Opex is really great. Outside, independent consultants are being employed to give credibility to any claims that Intec makes re the profitability and functionality of the process.
The release is also promising in the fact that, despite the plant being several months off being built, suppliers of raw material are being looked for to supplement the OZ supply of EAF dust. And of course customers are being recruited even though production is yet to start. Also long-lead equipment is being sought.
You asked for my opinion, well I think the announcement is great. It is an update on the HRP. It is comprehensive and explains what is going on behind the scenes.
Now all we need is more patience. Mid April for a release of new information is something to look forward to.
The "can-do" Company is at last in the final straight.


----------



## wintermute (1 April 2008)

Hi Mango, it looks like no one is listening   I also thought that the announcement was quite positive (although it seems that INL was concerned by the fact they released it after close)... Seems the market has treated it kindly too, despite the fact that INL is apparently one of the companies to be sold off via the Opes Prime debarkle. 

I have an order in at a bit below the current price.  I see 6c as being a pretty good support level now (though anyone who has been following this thread will know I've called other support levels before and been wrong!). 

I personally feel we wont see the real sp action till 2009, but that doesn't mean that I don't think we will see any rises until that time... INL has had a habit of surprising the market, with ensuing big jumps in price... and I think that once current market instability starts to settle, and progress towards the HRP happens we should see some upward movement in the sp. 

Tony.


----------



## roland (1 April 2008)

well, I'm listening too Mango - being a long term Zinifex holder, it's hard not to be interested in Zinc. Also I have been in and out of INL, so keep posting away - we are here.

Zinc needs to start going up in value before I consider looking at Intec again, seems like a bit of a hard slog spending so much time and energy into a commodity that keeps going down in value, but hey!, there will be a corner to turn.

Intec is what I would consider right now a spec investment, and it is taking all my time and many others just to try and reduce our losses in the non-spec world before speculative stocks become interesting again.

Intec will have it's day


----------



## mango65 (2 April 2008)

Thanks guys,  Very nice to have someone listening.

Because people are up-thight re the Opes scandal I advise that on INL's Forum site there was today posted information re the Opes saga as far as INL is concerned. 

As of 28/8/07 Opes had 1,030,000 INL shares via ANZ Nominees. A pittance really but important I suppose at the moment.
INL is to send another Section672A form to each of the bank nominees to up-date the info.

Go to Intec's Forum to get a full read.


----------



## mango65 (2 April 2008)

Deidre said elsewhere; "There is just so much upside with this company it's really not funny, and this is not a ramp." Now just watch what you say girl! We so-called rampers had better lie low for a while. Go take a cold shower and let the market get up to speed. How could so many people be so wrong about this little Tassie battler.
I agree with you however and INL's future is bright; if not dazzling. I watched the share price climb slowly higher today and watched buyers come on below the then present price only to be left behind.  There was no price retraction at any time during the day. 
Yes 7.1.cents is still a steal.
Oh well to quote a famous motto; "He who dares wins".

Let's see what tomorrow brings.

Sleep the sleep of the contented.

Cheers.


----------



## mango65 (2 April 2008)

I have just posed a question to Dave Sammut on Intec's Forum regarding the 5 new subsidiaries created by Intec.
Two really struck my fancy; Intec International Projects and Intec Exploration.  Everyone interested in INL should visit INL's Forum just to keep up with developments.
Developments just keep happening.
Let's see what answer we get.
Cheers.


----------



## mango65 (3 April 2008)

It appears as though someone is playing silly b*gg*rs with INL again. Last sale was for 182 at 6.9 cents. It does not match up with any remnants that I can find. Whoever wanted to buy only wanted 1000 so there are still 818 to buy at 6.9!
Does this make sense to anyone???????


----------



## juiceman (3 April 2008)

Hi Mango
You must feel very alone on this thread at times, don't dispare there are still many of use still lurking on the side lines.
While i havn't been posting my interest and share holding have not diminished.
How do i feel about the sp.
Both good that i could buy more if i wanted, and frustrated by the long wait and loss's at this point in time.
Try not to sweat the small sp movements at this time, they will become insignifigent as time passes, this company is going from good to great at a very fast pace.
The plot thickens


----------



## mango65 (3 April 2008)

Hi Juiceman.
Cheekily I have posted the following on SS on the JRV thread.

Well Jervois Mining did reject Intec's offer to work with them to advance Young Nickel Laterite prospect so Intec has decided to surround the JRV site. All Intec needs is to find enough nickel to build a plant and go for it. The Chinese seem to have disappeared as helpers in the project.
Exit the Chinese and now Intec as neighbours as in the Intec Forum release below;

Intec Exploration has acquired and applied for a number of mineralogically prospective exploration tenements immediately adjacent to and surrounding the Young Nickel Laterite Project of Jervois Mining Ltd and the currently operating magnesite mine of The Young Mining Company Limited (owned by the Orind Group in India). Intec Exploration considers that its tenements in this region are both prospective and strategic in nature and is being granted an Intec Process licence in relation to ores discovered within its tenements. This will be the subject of a more detailed ASX announcement shortly.

Just what will develop from the paragraph below will be interesting to follow.

Finally, Intec Exploration Pty Ltd was recently established as an exploration vehicle 50/50 co-owned and co-operated by Intec Ltd and RobertsConsulting Pty Ltd, whose principal Heath Roberts is a qualified solicitor, successful mining entrepreneur and currently the Executive Director and Company Secretary of Western Plains Resources Ltd. Heath is well known and respected by Intec, as our former Assistant Company Secretary and inhouse legal consultant. He has an expert understanding and extensive experience of the legal framework of mining and exploration tenements, backed by pragmatic geological insights.
Will Intec employ Western Plains Resources Ltd to find nickel surrounding Jervois????????

One needs to go to Intec's Forum to read today's posting about their five subsidiaries.


----------



## Porper (4 April 2008)

Very interesting set up now.

We have consolidation and a potential breakout.Will we reject and go back into the pattern or drive straight out.

It would be good to go straight through resistance, then come back to test before going higher.Volume increase which can mean a change is looming.

I hold in my super but am looking for a short term trade here.


----------



## mango65 (4 April 2008)

Hi Porper.
Great graph but it certainly needs an up-date.
Volume was about 3.8 million with a high of 9.7 and a close of 9.5cents.
All based on NO news!!!!!!!!!!!
However there has been months of good news that has been ignored.
Wait till the HRP economics comes out or any one of the many deals in the pipeline.


----------



## Porper (4 April 2008)

mango65 said:


> Hi Porper.
> Great graph but it certainly needs an up-date.
> Volume was about 3.8 million with a high of 9.7 and a close of 9.5cents.
> All based on NO news!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





Mango, the chart was taken about 4.15,(2.15 ASX time) I only have end of day data, so I should have added that the last bar was the price at the time which was 0.075 (that I added myself), so no volume, I should have explained that, at work so was rushing a bit.

We'll know on Monday if it was just day traders piling in.The pattern has been activated for an aggressive trader.

The updated chart is below.Looks nice, if we get a retracement to the 0.075 area on low volume then take off again that would technically be extremely bullish.


----------



## mango65 (4 April 2008)

Hi Porper.
Good work and of course a great graph.
Congratulations.
Now let's see what Monday brings.


----------



## Kobsy (4 April 2008)

Afternoon Porper,

Have been following, top work. What a great example of technical analysis.

Cheers 
Kobsy


----------



## juiceman (4 April 2008)

juiceman said:


> The dog may be comming out of it's kennel
> Good half yrly
> Good boardroom radio
> Lots of irons in the fire
> ...



The above was posted on the 28th of Feb. @ 6 cents

He's out, teeth bared, snapped his chain, cocked his leg on the capper at 7.5 cents and terrified those that were short.
Currently looking for a larger kennel
Where to from here?


----------



## wintermute (5 April 2008)

Hi Porper, weighted average volume price today was 7.5c so I think we will likely see that pull back to 7.5c. Things are starting to look positive, but having seen it all before (multiple times) I'm being reserved at this stage.  I've got my hopes up plenty of times when the sp has spiked over the last 12 months or so, and been disappointed every time, should have sold the spikes and bought the lows, would have made a killing 

Still holding, and looks like I missed out on my order at 6c...

Tony.


----------



## mango65 (5 April 2008)

Hi Wintermute.  Read your same story on SS.  I also looked at HC all day and watched the "fun".  I know the average is 7.5 but that was because there were 2 large bocks; one at 7 cents of over a million spread over 3 sellers ( which got run over by a speeding bus very early in the day) and one seller of a million at 7.5 cents.  I am actually encouraged by small buys towards the end of the day as I think these buys are for real.  I'm not too surprised by the small sell parcels as many holders have held for a long time; like you, Deidre and me.  The shares are fairly tightly held despite the huge number issued by the company.  We won't be selling at the moment because of all the good news yet to come and because we are still underwater as far as price goes. Yes there may be some contraction as the rise was swift but I don't share your outlook on a big drop.
This "can-do" company has several very important positive releases to the ASX in the next few weeks and months to go backwards very far.
Next week will be interesting to watch.
Cheers.


----------



## jman2007 (7 April 2008)

Congrats Mango and Porper, 

Just goes to show what some patience and some solid fundamental and technical analysis can achieve.  I don't hold INL but have been a keen reader of the thread as there have been some very candid and accurate assessments of INL's potential.

Good luck to all. It's been a long time coming 

Cheers
jman


----------



## Gundini (8 April 2008)

juiceman said:


> He's out, teeth bared, snapped his chain, cocked his leg on the capper at 7.5 cents and terrified those that were short.
> Currently looking for a larger kennel
> Where to from here?




He's recovered, and ready for the next battle! It's been a long hard road, but worth the wait, and greener pastures in sight... Just don't give him a mirror


----------



## juiceman (9 April 2008)

That has to be the reply post of the year.
Since looking at your photo, iv'e decided NOT to tell my wife that i'm going to buy more


----------



## mango65 (9 April 2008)

Hi Juiceman.  That I think is a very wise move.  Ever time I buy more I'm in the doghouse so I know the feeling.
Looks like a very slow start for the day with about a .07 difference between buy and sell.
Should make for a boring start.


----------



## mango65 (10 April 2008)

Posted on Intec's Forum is the following message from yesterday;

RE: Compass Resources
Response from John Moyes and Philip Wood, Intec Ltd

Intec's Technical Director John Moyes participated in the 'Browns Sulphide Processing Options Workshop' hosted by Compass and Ausenco in Perth over two full days in early March 2008. The outcome of these in-depth discussions has been to include the Intec Process as all or part of every remaining processing option nominated by Compass/Ausenco, apart from direct sale overseas of a low grade bulk concentrate which is likely to be much less economically attractive. Intec has since been asked to develop costs estimates for each of its proposed processing routes and these will be completed by mid-June 2008.

Intec is in there as either the whole provider or part provider "of every remaining processing option" of this very exciting deposit.  Now all we have to do is wait and see whether they get the whole contract or only a part of the processing action.


----------



## mango65 (10 April 2008)

Hi All. Pasted below is the response from Philip and John to my question. If you want to read the question I posed you will have to go to Intec's Forum page to read it. Sorry but I can't join the question and the answer on the one page.

RE: Compass Resources
Response from Philip Wood, Intec Ltd

For the sake of clarity, Intec's technology is included in all of the 6 remaining process flowsheet options for the Browns Sulphide polymetallic bulk concentrate. In three of these, it comprises the entirety of the flowsheet and in the other three of these it is combined with other minerals processing technologies. Apart from exporting the bulk concentrate without treatment in Australia (in which event it would still have to be treated overseas), all 6 treatment options involve the Intec Process one way or the other.


----------



## mango65 (11 April 2008)

Hi Me.

Cray Hunter made a statement on SS which is pertinent to the Brown's deposit.  I decided to also post my reply here to keep the silent ones informed.

Hi CrayHunter.

Your sulphur calculations are fundamentally correct.  With the current sulphur price so high it would be a great little earner.  The recovery of elemental sulphur could add to the economics of the resource however Browns bulk concentrate is low grade deposit with only 16% total sulphur.  Less than half of which will report to the*Intec leach residue in elemental form, making it unlikely to be economic to recover.

Your concept is however potentially viable for high grade sulphide feed stocks.  I believe that although recovery of elemental sulphur from the*Intec Process leach residue is possible it is somewhat technically challenging.


----------



## vince (14 April 2008)

Good  work  here  Mango..... The  Xstrata  emmissions  problems  in  Mt. Isa     may  have some influence on  the  final process chosen  for  CMR,s Browns Sulphide process  ... What is a bit  confusing  is  INL  is to supply  cost estimates  for  the  proccessing  options  by  mid  June  but ... CMR last  update  is sticking  with  commissioning  late  May  ...Cheers


----------



## mango65 (14 April 2008)

Hi Vince.
The process for the Brown's Sulphide deposit is still being worked on and the selection of the process method will be end  of June.
The Browns deposit has another ore that is ready for commissioning.  I can't recall the particulars but I will look into it and tell you what it is.


----------



## mango65 (14 April 2008)

Hi Vince.
The process being commissioned is the Browns Oxide deposit.  It is 3% commissioned as of a report on the ASX on 7/4/08.

The Sulphide deposit in an ASX release on 11/3/08, when commissioned will produce approximately:
Lead 155,000 tpy @95% recovery [Current price US$1.39/lb]
Copper 37,000 tpy @93% recovery [Current price US$3.86/lb]
Cobalt 6,500 tpy @91% recovery [Current price +US$50.00/lb]
Nickel 4,500 tpy @90% recovery [Current price US$14.65/lb]
Now that will be a very nice little money spinner.


----------



## vince (14 April 2008)

Thanks Mango  I realise  that  now,   yep, is yet  another  iron  in  the  fire of  this  versatile  little  stock  which  is  about to  appear  on  mining companys and investors radar . I believe the current practices of mining and processing  are ready for forced change  and INL will be ready  to  lead the way  .. .....  This  from  last friday .................................................Tougher environmental laws may cost Xstrata $100m
Posted Wed Apr 9, 2008 11:00am AEST 

Map: Mount Isa 4825 
The Minister for Sustainability says mining giant Xstrata has indicated it may need to spend $100 million to meet new state legislation for mines.

Nine of Queensland's largest mines will have to meet stricter environmental standards under the new laws, while the rest of the state's operations have been subject to them for several years.

Andrew McNamara says he expects the bill to be passed within weeks.

"I expect on the advice given to me that Xstrata will need to spend something in the vicinity of $100 million in improving their technology to bring the standard of the mine at Mount Isa up to meet the standards of the Environmental Protection Act," he said.

"That's money that now needs to be spent and to their credit they acknowledge that as well."
CHEERS  HOLDERS  .....


----------



## mango65 (25 April 2008)

Hi Vince.  I'm not interested in Mt Isa and its problems.  Intec has more than enough going on to keep all staff directly focused on its Hellyer Residues Project.  Then there is the Brown Plains development where Intec can not miss out on a big part of the action due to having a foot in all doors leading to extracting metal from the ore.
The quarterly report was good and things are only going to get better.

Cheers.


----------



## vince (25 April 2008)

Hi Mango, believe me , the Xstrata problem   reinforces the case for CMR to select the process of  anti-smelter. I believe the process announcement  willl be significant . I find it reassuring how the high quality team has been  installed at INL over the years, great work  by  PW ..... Cheers


----------



## mango65 (25 April 2008)

Hi Vince.

I thought your reference to Mt Isa was regard to the BIG clean-up that will have to be done.
I totally agree with you about CMR needing to be non-smelter because Environmental Bonds are only going to escalate to cover the clean-up after mining has finished.


----------



## juiceman (26 April 2008)

Being a long term holder of inl and frustrated by its market performance of late, I feel that it’s time to ask others, what they think has been pushing this company’s sp down.
Yes it appears to be breaking out, but that has happened many times before.
So rather than me push the inl barrow yet again, I would like to hear the negative side of the ongoing story, if there is one


----------



## mango65 (26 April 2008)

Hi Juiceman.
During the month of April Macquarie has been selling its original holding. Whenever the share price rose a bit they sold. They have now informed Intec that they have stopped selling.  They will buy the 45 million options at 8 cents when they want to before 30 june 2008 as is their right.  From memory Macquarie called its sell down "capital reinvigoration" but I can't be sure of the terminology.
Before April I believe there were too many doubters, about all sorts of issues, which were all imaginary in the minds of investors.  From not going ahead with the HRP, to not being able to fund the HRP, to a great dilution of present share number because of some share purchase scheme, etc, etc.  You name it and the scaremongers were talking about it.
Of course one of the biggest was that the HRP would not do what was promised or that its economics were such that the whole exercise was questioned.  That was despite the Company going through the lab work, the pilot plant and finally the demonstration plant.  The process worked. Then the Company gave preliminary figures of the economics of the HRP based on the Demo Plant results.  These were part of the DP-EMP put to the Tasmanian Goverment and the local Council for the go-ahead of the HRP.  The DP-EMP was passed in less than 4 months and it is now all systems go.

Cheers.


----------



## juiceman (26 April 2008)

Thanks for the reply
That makes sense, sometimes with this company you feel like the last palm tree in the middle of a desert


----------



## Porper (26 April 2008)

There are a few positives developing technically for INL as well as the fundamentals appearing to be good.

We got our break out from the consolidation pattern, which if you look back to the start of the recent big decline is the only consolidation that we have had.

Volume stalled (lack of sellers), we had a rise out of the pattern on strong volume, followed by the non believers getting out forcing the price down again.

We then moved back almost to the point of the break out again on declining volume, buyers coming in at 0.078.

The last bar, Thursday was high volume, a good rise but the non believers are still around as it closed off the days highs.Monday will be very interesting, a move above Thursdays high accompanied with strong volume (for this stock) would be very positive, and a strong move higher could be possible.

So in summary, we have the potential for a low to be in place and a possible reversal is under way.It is still early days, and after such a hammering from 0.31, to where we are now there will be people getting out on the way up, still glad to be out minimising the loss.

So, could be bumpy but at least the worst appears to be over.


----------



## mango65 (29 April 2008)

For those who might have missed it I suggest you go to;

The Boardroom Radio interview by Philip Wood on the Quarterly results and go to today's conference address on the ASX site or the Intec site titled;
"Presentation to the Mining Tasmanian Conference" especially page 18 where it states that the EAF stockpile will last for 7 years based on present sources and page 23 showing the value of CaS and CaSo4.
People who don't know much about Intec will find the whole presentation informative.

Cheers.


----------



## Greystone (29 April 2008)

Mangoe, I know you would not have missed it, but for others, on another post Intec have been talking to Nystar & Smorgons. No doubt a Zinifex inititiave -
Nystar (Belguim based and the world's biggest Zinc Smelters ) possibly have their eyes on Intec's clean, green ( no residues) technology.
Another long term holder reckons down the track a bit we could get taken out for a dollar and I agree with her this would be disappointing because there is so much potential with this co.
Note this is not a ramp - do your own research!!


----------



## mango65 (30 April 2008)

Hi Greystone.

Thanks for the message but you are correct.  I certainly have seen it.

On another forum site the posters are going bananas over the news.  Much too much but then again that is enthusiasm.  I have not joined in the throng of posters as I think I will wait and see.  I already know how and where I stand.

I agree Europe is looking for clean, green methods for metal production.  Intec is way ahead in this field.

I am posting here a message in reply to a poster on another site;

Hi XXXXXXXXXXX.

As I have posted before look at the director's holdings.  They are in the top 200 as listed on the Intec site.  These shares have all been paid for with cash up front.  Yes, and then there are the options.  How many shares do directors need to buy to show/prove confidence in the company?
Yes, they are careful and they are honest.  As far as I am concerned it is better to prove up the process before building the plant than to make up for mistakes when the plant is built.  Modifications on the run are very expensive.
Yes the tech is proven to all but the most cynical.  The demo plant proved the process and now to up-scale the process to treat 35000tpa.
The reason to go from 25000 to 35000tpa would be "economies of scale".  The bigger the plant the more the profit as labour charges etc do not increase proportionally with the throughput.  Why they started with 25000tpa was probably because of what they saw as a lack of EAF dust in OZ.  Now they will have 7 years supply, stockpiled and promised, by the time the plant is built.
The price of Zn, as with all metals will always vary.  But also it will always be needed.  If you are getting about 35% contained zinc free and all you have to do is extract the metal at low cost you are well ahead of the rest.  The price of Zn will go up again when the US comes out of its slump.  Remember there is still months of buiding work to be done before the first EAF dust is treated and comes out of the plant.
As far as I am concerned Intec is a "no risk" stock.

Cheers.


----------



## vince (30 April 2008)

Mango  we  were  right  about  mcb  selling  and  I believe  they  have ceased selling ,BUT  There is someone else dropping  big  parcels,  and looking  at  the weekly  top 200  holders  ANZ nominees    are dropping  around  1.1mill  a week  .. Dave S was going to  send  a form  672a  for a updated  list  of  benifical  owners(said it could take a week  or  more  from  april 1st. he  said )      on  the  banks nominees holding  in  particular ANZ  ......  might  put  that  in  the  forum ...... ps  we  could  get  a left  field  notice  before the econimics  release.. Cheers


----------



## mango65 (3 May 2008)

Hi Vince.

Intec released an interesting ASX statement on Friday 2nd May.

Thought you might be interested.

Cheers.


----------



## vince (3 May 2008)

Yes Mango , certainly  am,  another example  of  looking  at  all the options, to  benifit  Intec  an s/holders.. Lots of  info  in  that  and some questions for  the  forum  no  doubt.Still  waiting for  Dave,s update re anz noms. holdings, I have asked the quest.... Also There is a presentation in  Tas on 14-16 May  including  the full tour  of  Intec , I have done the tour and wont be attending  this time .. Cheers


----------



## mango65 (4 May 2008)

Hi Vince.

Now here's a thought about the following; "liberation of ~8,400 tpa of lead, ~2,800 tpa zinc, ~360,000 oz pa silver and ~4,500 oz pa gold from the Intermediate Lead Concentrate, generating approximately an additional A$42 million per annum in Stage 2 revenues at current metal prices;"

Note the word "additional" in the quote above.

Additional to the ZnS stream I would say but I'm not entirely sure. If so then the ZnS stream is processing 35000tpa of EAF dust at say 30% retrievable Zn giving 1050000 tpa of Zn. Now at even $A1000 per tonne that gives $1050000000 pa and then there is the CaS. Now take off processing costs, transport costs, etc, etc, and it must still a nice figure. Just a thought.

Cheers.


----------



## mango65 (4 May 2008)

Hi Vince.

Big mistake in my previous post unless I believe in a Cargo Cult. Sorry about the mistake. Back to the drawing board.

35000 tonnes by 30% = 10500 tonnes by $A1000 =$10500000

Cheers.


----------



## vince (4 May 2008)

Mango, figures   look  great, another figure looking good  is (generation of an additional ~41,000 tpa high-grade calcium sulphate co-product (increasing
production to a total of ~78,000tpa), more than doubling revenues from this source if  this  is  the  whisker product and it does say high grade. its worth $156,000000pa  at todays current prices ....yes u  had 2 extra 0,s  Cheers    Vin


----------



## vince (6 May 2008)

Lets hope  this  is the future ZN  direction...............Zinc Price May Jump More Than 50% in Five Years, Macquarie Says 

By Feiwen Rong

May 5 (Bloomberg) -- Refined zinc prices may climb by more than 50 percent in the next five years as growth in mine supply slows and leads to a global shortage of the metal used to galvanize steel, Macquarie Group Ltd. said. 

London Metal Exchange zinc for immediate delivery may average $1.50 a pound ($3,307 a metric ton) in 2013, according to a report today by the bank's London-based analysts led by Jim Lennon. That's 25 percent more than previously forecast, and compares with the May 2 settlement price of $2,193.50 a ton. 

Rapid supply growth in the near term notwithstanding, ``lower zinc prices and difficulty in securing financing are likely to limit zinc mine production growth in the longer-term, from 2010 onwards,'' Macquarie said. There could be a shortage of refined zinc by 2011 ``which could become extremely large by 2012,'' it said. 

LME aluminum for immediate delivery may rise to $1.40 a pound ($3,086 a ton) in 2012, up 17 percent from an earlier forecast, the report said. The metal, used in automobiles, planes and beverage cans, settled at $2,876.50 on May 2. 

There's no real tightness for aluminum this year despite power-related production problems in China and South Africa, the Macquarie report said. 

``As a result of rising cash operating costs in China and rising capital expenditure costs globally, we have raised our long-term aluminum price,'' it added. 

Ferrochrome Forecast 

Power problems in early 2008 in South Africa, where up to 45 percent of global ferrochrome is produced, will continue to boost prices for the ingredient used in stainless steel for rust- proofing, the report said. 

Ferrochrome may average $2.82 a pound next year, 80 percent higher than the bank's previous forecast, because of production cuts amid the power shortage in South Africa, the report said. Prices will average $2.033 a pound this year, 25 percent higher than the previous forecast of $1.625. 

Ferrochrome producers in South Africa have been forced to reduce output to around 85 percent of capacity, cutting about 300,000 tons from the country's expected supply in 2008. 

To contact the reporter for this story: Feiwen Rong in Singapore at frong2@bloomberg.net 

...


----------



## mango65 (6 May 2008)

Hi Vince,

Great to you are following the Zn price.  I saw the article on Kitco where you more than likely got it from also.

Intec is slowly getting replies to questions raised about Friday's ASX release posted on its Forum site.  The slowness comes from the fact that all posts have to get Philip's approval and sometimes he is hard to find.  I find it comforting that everything there has to have CEO approval.

Cheers.


----------



## mango65 (6 May 2008)

Hi Vince.

Dave has been very, very active this morning and has answered all questions about last Fridays ASX release asked by people.

Naturally some very informative and interesting answers.

Cheers.


----------



## vince (6 May 2008)

Mango,   the  zn  post is a small part  of a 19  page commodities price update  by  mc .bank  They indeed will  be taking  up  the  45m  options offer, as zinc price is the driver as far as  the IMRP is concerned .. Mango, DS is very competent and knowledgeble in    answering  sensitive  quest. and  PW  is  well aware of  that  and  lets him  have  his  head  accordingly.....  We are  going  to  look  back  in  6-12 months  and  wonder  y we  did not  buy  more at  this price.......


----------



## mango65 (7 May 2008)

Hi Vince.

I know DS is very competent and knowledgeable in answering sensitive questions but from information I have received PW still looks over the replies.  He is also very competent and knowledgeable with regard to all the processes being developed by Intec.  I have had the pleasure of a guided tour by Dave through Intec's laboratory at Sydney Uni.  Explanations were excellent.
Your comment "We are going to look back in 6-12 months and wonder why we did not buy more at this price" is true but my limiting factor is money as I am an OAP. I am hoping that Intec can get things up and running very quickly once the new GHD report comes in.


----------



## vince (7 May 2008)

I am  not  far behind u  mango.  Also  I attended  the  opening  of  the  BDP Sept. 05...  mill tour  etc. met  the  guys,of  course  D.S.  was  not  around  then,  but   have  stayed  in  touch with  a  few .  purchased  over a million  shares very  early  out  around  25c..  now back  in  heavier  than  before  but  can  wait  if  I need to ....


----------



## mango65 (21 May 2008)

Hi Vince and Others.

Try the link below to get the US Research Report on Intec.

http://www.jmdutton.com/research/inl/reports/icljy_report_051908.pdf

Cheers.


----------



## mango65 (27 May 2008)

Hi All.

For those who might have missed it the Presentation on Friday by Dave Sammut at the AMEC National Mining Congress 2008 is now on the Intec web site under "Presentations".

Many old slides but there are some interesting new ones.

Cheers


----------



## juiceman (28 May 2008)

For what it's worth
After market close inl announced a 1 for 5 renouncable rights issue + oppies


----------



## vince (29 May 2008)

Juiceman, If you are a believer in the company  its a great opportunity to add to  your parcel, providing  you  are reasonably patient .  Also  I note  p6  of  the  prospectus  PW  states  ............... the pricing of this Rights Issue
represents an attractive investment opportunity in the short, medium and long term...............I  recall May / June  2006  INL had a cap  raising  and over a period of 2  months  we  had a low  of  4cents  and a high of 16cents ..For  whats its worth  I will be taking my  entiltment  ..... Cheers


----------



## juiceman (30 May 2008)

Vince
I like you, will be taking mine, might even apply for any left overs if there are any.
Good luck to all that have been bored silly by this share


----------



## vince (1 June 2008)

Leon Pretorius has sold down from  6 ml. to  2.5 ml.over the last 3 weeks, but appears to  have ceased selling  for the time maybe he will take his entiltment of 500k  @ 0.05 and the attached oppies ....The sell  side  of  INL is as thin  as I have seen  it for  some  time except for 700k  at  0.075 there are no  parcels  over  100k , that  may  change of  course.. ...PW  says  rights issue  is  attractive  in  s/m/and long  term,  DS states a corporate  move could  change  the goal posts.  I would love to  see  their  watch  list.......Cheers


----------



## vince (3 June 2008)

Thursday   5/6 at 4.10pm  is cut off  for  rights entiltment  juiceman  as  the  record  date  is  6/6 .....Cheers


----------



## robbie (3 June 2008)

Hi Vince and all.....

Rights trading commences on ASX (shares quoted ex entitlement) 2 June 2008

The above is from the Intec site...

Cheers
Robbie


----------



## vince (3 June 2008)

I am  only  going  by  this Robbie..............Entitlements under the rights issue will be determined on
the basis of one new Intec share for every five existing
Intec shares held at the record date at an issue price of
$0.05 per share, payable in full on application, together
with a one-for-one, free attaching   option. Record Date to identify Shareholders entitled to participate in the Rights Issue 6 June 2008....


----------



## robbie (3 June 2008)

Hi again,

the record date is 5 days after the ex date...as it is regarding dividends - below from INL site

Rights trading commences on ASX (shares quoted ex entitlement) 2 June 2008
Record Date to identify Shareholders entitled to participate in the Rights Issue 6 June 2008

Cheers
Robbie


----------



## robbie (3 June 2008)

INL	0.062	0.064	0.062	 +0.003	5.09	0.061	0.065	0.061	1,274,686	32	80,991	Click here for the company announcement
Basis of Quotation   XR

above pasted from comsec....lol...trust me  I know about ex date vs record date


----------



## vince (6 June 2008)

Another announcement  another step  into another country , Russia  in  this  case  a large company  that producers 40% of that nations copper  and has plans to supply 100%  in the future , it  also  believes Intec  can  show  it  the  way  into  processing  cu pb zn  and  ag  the  Intec   way .... in  the  meantime    INLs s/p  looks dead in the water, But all these small but meaningful moves sets a very solid foundation for future success .. Cheers


----------



## mango65 (19 June 2008)

Hi All,

Dave Sammut has released a review of Intec's current position on boardroomradio.

Go to Intec's Forum to get the hot link.

Cheers.


----------



## mango65 (24 June 2008)

Hi All.

Great to have help at this late stage with regard to the Right's issue.  I must admit I had no trouble yesterday with Bpay.
Dave Sammut has posted today on Intec's Forum the following in answer to a question by Phil.

"Hi Phil,

Ivanhoe Mines (of which Robert Friedland is the Chairman and major shareholder) holds its shares in INL under the name Orian Holding Corp, with 6.13% of the company. The other major non-nominee shareholder is Alliance Resources Limited (ASX code: AGS), with 1.42%. Both of these are fully subscribing for their entitlements under the Rights Issue.

The Rights Issue closes today, Tuesday 24 June 2008 at 5:00pm AEST."

Well the only holders of more than 1% of Intec shares have both got in the act and taken up their allotment of Right's shares so it is encouraging to recognise their faith in the Company.

Cheers.


----------



## spooly74 (1 August 2008)

Intec Assumes full control of Hellyer !! see ann.

Perhaps the zn an pb prices have also forced Polymetals out??
This will now allow INL to treat 3rd party ore and give them options for other feedstocks.
Anything they can add at higher grade will vastly improve their revenue from the project.

Management hinted at some pre feasibility finance announcement later this month (from qtr ann yesterday)....surley this would greatly improve any deal being made with Poly out of the picture.

Good news for long termers, or in other words... those in the red.


----------



## Gundini (9 September 2008)

This used to be a very active thread, but I suppose the long term downtrend for INL has tempered interest. Considering it last traded at .014 and has lost over 50% of it's value over the last 2 days, I would have thought the long term holders would have come out to comment.

I remember when INL was looking to take over JRV not so long ago. I wonder if the Directors of INL are a little bit embarassed that JRV has 3 times the market cap of INL. 

I don't hold, sold at .17, but I do know there were some large holdings in this stock on ASF. Did everyone bail early?


----------



## PhoenixXx (9 September 2008)

> Zinc mine shut down a one-off
> Tuesday September 9, 2008, 10:28 am
> 
> The Minerals Council does not expect other zinc mines to follow Intec's lead and suspend their Tasmanian operations.
> ...




Correct me if i'm wrong, but if what i quoted above is about the closing of Intec's mining, then there is no point investing in this company aymore, face the fact and cut the loss...pardon me for being so cynical...


----------



## spooly74 (9 September 2008)

I had an ave price of just under 5c .. and was out early yesterday with most.

I`m baffeled by the recent developments with this mob.
They have publicly stated that the HZCP was modestly profitable on recent zn and pb prices. They have had record production also.

Polymetals clearly knew there was trouble ahead but why would Intec let them out so easily if they knew the plant was to be put on suspension. Only last quarter they spent money on improvments to it.

More importantly .....where does the IMRP stand? 
Where is the "significant pre financing announcement" due in Aug?
Was this it?

At least we know how much value the market places on Intec's IP .....sweetFA!


----------



## jman2007 (9 September 2008)

This looked like it had been dying a long, slow lingering death for a very long time unfortunately. I had toyed with the idea of getting into this for a long time, but the lack of credible baseline support over the last 12 months managed to scare me off. 

Personally, I don't think it was a great idea for their listed business address to be associated with the University Campus, it seemed to give of an air of guys who were technically very good, but perhaps lacked the hardline edge to survive as a publically listed company... just my . 

At least they still have listed assets which should be worth a substansial amount.


----------



## mango65 (10 September 2008)

Hi Jman.

Your comment that "Personally, I don't think it was a great idea for their listed business address to be associated with the University Campus, it seemed to give of an air of guys who were technically very good, but perhaps lacked the hardline edge to survive as a publically listed company."
Well the Company works from the uni campus and their building is adjacent to and connected to the Dept of Chemical Engineering. The association works well for both identities.
The CEO certainly has a "hard nosed edge" and is guiding the Company very well though PR is often lacking.

Hi Spooly74.
Recent developments are that the Hellyer mill became uneconomic so they put it on Care and Maintenance to save a steady drain on their finances while they got on with their real game; the IMRP.
Yes "Polymetals clearly knew there was trouble ahead".  Intec let them out because Intec now controls 100% of the mill.  Yes "Only last quarter they spent money on improvments to it." and these will still be there when the mill is restarted.
Unfortunately the economics of the IMRP are still to be announced.  Now the closing of the mill announcement was not the expected announcement in Aug.
"Where is the "significant pre financing announcement" due in Aug?"  Still coming.

The main game is still being played out.

Cheers.


----------



## spooly74 (10 September 2008)

mango65 said:


> Hi Spooly74.
> Recent developments are that the Hellyer mill became uneconomic so they put it on Care and Maintenance to save a steady drain on their finances while they got on with their real game; the IMRP.
> Yes "Polymetals clearly knew there was trouble ahead".  Intec let them out because Intec now controls 100% of the mill.  Yes "Only last quarter they spent money on improvments to it." and these will still be there when the mill is restarted.
> Unfortunately the economics of the IMRP are still to be announced.  Now the closing of the mill announcement was not the expected announcement in Aug.
> ...




Hi Mango,

I`m certainly not holding my breath for any news on that front now, although if it comes the sp could go nuts from this level. They are being very tight lipped at the moment.

Who's to say the latest **** up wasn`t tied in somehow with the IMRP? They have danced around direct questions......................

"no forward looking statements"...indeed! only when it suits :bs:

I'm curious to know who they were dealing with though


----------



## mango65 (10 September 2008)

Hi Spooly74. 
Yes they are being very tight lipped.  Absolutely no leaks.  Really just the way it should be until news is released to the market.
The latest share price fall was because some supplier did not want to supply ore to augment the tailings feed.  Read Intec's Q&A last entry of today.
The share price drop is not related to any news about the IMRP; it is all related to the mill closing; and panic.

Cheers.


----------



## wintermute (10 September 2008)

I'm still holding  was it a smart thing to do? Obviously not!! have I learn't anything?? I certainly hope so!!!! 

I could sell 100,000 but I'd only get $1500, I could sell all 250,000 but I'd only get a bit over $3.5K If I'd sold at 12c when I thought it was headed for 9 (as I really couldn't see anything stopping it) I could have had the cash sitting waiting for a turnaround... hell I might even have bought a couple of hundred thousand at 1.4c... but with an average buy price of 9.2c and sitting on a loss of nearly 20K at this point it is too late to do anything but sit back and hope that the reason I invested (should that be gambled) in the first place was sound, and hope that the company manages to get some finance to build the plant that us diehard supporters have been waiting for.  Hell if it comes off, and the sp starts to rise, I'll buy more on the way up provided it keeps climbing. At present though, I wouldn't advise anyone to buy unless they are taking a pure punt. 

I still believe in the tech, kick myself for not selling when even I was saying that there was no value being placed in the tech, and it was zinc linked, and dropping, and hope that by some means they manage to get the tech off the ground and big players interested. 

I've put more into INL than any other company, based on the belief that the technology is a winner, and that management was switched on, I think that the management have made some good moves, but it seems that they have also made some pretty bad ones.... Hedging is mentioned a lot.  They wouldn't have been able to get it at the begining, due to lack of a production record, but surely they could have done some hedging once they had shipped a few shipments.... I guess they wanted to secure a buyer rather than a price... 20/20 hindsight. 

I think in general I have said in my posts that INL was for the contrarian, well it has been more contrary than I would ever have imagined.... sigh.... 

One to chalk up to experience!!! and is possibly going to be one to offset future gains for some time 

Tony.


----------



## Gspot (11 September 2008)

wintermute said:


> I'm still holding  was it a smart thing to do? Obviously not!! have I learn't anything?? I certainly hope so!!!!
> 
> I could sell 100,000 but I'd only get $1500, I could sell all 250,000 but I'd only get a bit over $3.5K If I'd sold at 12c when I thought it was headed for 9 (as I really couldn't see anything stopping it) I could have had the cash sitting waiting for a turnaround... hell I might even have bought a couple of hundred thousand at 1.4c... but with an average buy price of 9.2c and sitting on a loss of nearly 20K at this point it is too late to do anything but sit back and hope that the reason I invested (should that be gambled) in the first place was sound, and hope that the company manages to get some finance to build the plant that us diehard supporters have been waiting for.  Hell if it comes off, and the sp starts to rise, I'll buy more on the way up provided it keeps climbing. At present though, I wouldn't advise anyone to buy unless they are taking a pure punt.
> 
> ...




Well said Tony. If it makes you feel any better, I got in at 27c and topped up at 22c, so you can imagine how I feel. So yes, we sit back and put our faith in management, that crazily enough, i believe are pretty good. 
Hindsight in this game would make you extremely rich.


----------



## Gspot (15 September 2008)

Would be great if Bass and Intec can do a deal that is a win/win for both companies, regarding Intecs Hellyer mill and Bass's Hellyer mine.
Otherwise I'l be doing this forever


----------



## jman2007 (17 September 2008)

mango65 said:


> Hi Jman.
> 
> Well the Company works from the uni campus and their building is adjacent to and connected to the Dept of Chemical Engineering. The association works well for both identities. The CEO certainly has a "hard nosed edge" and is guiding the Company very well though PR is often lacking.




Mango,

I know you've been a fairly stuanch supporter of INL, have probably contributed a lot to their Q&A forum and undoubtedly know much more about the company than myself.

However, I'm not budging from my position that these guys were essentially a Research and Development company, not a Mining comapny. This would have been a great project as a privately funded research program, but not as a publically funded company. There isn't really time to look at developing novel new extraction techniques in the middle of a metals cycle, a lot of companies other than INL, will also have misssed the boat and been caught with their pants down due to the plummeting base metals prices.

This isn't to say there isn't some intrinsic value in their patented extraction techniques, but they obviously needed to do a hell of a lot more work to get it over the line and convince the market that it would actually work at an industrial scale.

jman


----------



## mango65 (19 September 2008)

Hi Jman.

Been a few days since I visited this Forum so I missed your reply.
You are correct I am a staunch supporter of Intec.
You are correct in saying that "these guys were essentially a Research and Development company, not a Mining company." Really you can leave out the word "essentially" as they recognize themselves as only a R&D company. However this was started as a "privately funded research program" and then went public for cash and Developmental Grants. 
Intec itself has never claimed to be a mining company and left that side of things to Polymetals.  The mining side conducted by Polymetals provided unexpected cash flow and allowed Intec to pursue its research.  They really did not decide to develop their "novel new extraction techniques in the middle of a metals cycle".  They were already deep into the project and just continued on while the cash flowed into the revenue.

Your comment "This isn't to say there isn't some intrinsic value in their patented extraction techniques, but they obviously needed to do a hell of a lot more work to get it over the line and convince the market that it would actually work at an industrial scale" is correct. Hopefully they are there now but to obtain backing for a $75-$100 million plant in this troubled time will be a extraordinary challenge.  
No mining company likes to be first to try a method; everyone will line up to be second when it is shown to work.
Because no figures have yet been released as to the economics of the proposed plant every thing is in limbo as far as the Market is concerned.

Cheers.


----------



## rub92me (23 September 2008)

Looks like the faithful INL holders have fainted from the good announcement and jump in the shareprice. C'mon guys, I know it's still a big mountain to climb to buck the trend, but today it's time to celebrate!  P.s. I was awfully tempted to jump in at the open, but chickened out.


----------



## hsv2001 (25 September 2008)

If you look at the trend in this company over the years it looks very positive that this share will go back up, even an analyst on eTrade has it as a strong buy. 

In 2003 the s/p was as low as 4.1c then 17.5c by 01/2004
In 2005 the s/p was as low as 5.2c then 31c by 12/2006

Now at 2.9c it could be a very attractive outcome in the future in my opinion.

DYOR

Marc


----------



## rub92me (7 November 2008)

I don't want to put a jinx on it, but it looks like a bit of a turnaround story in the making for this one. I really hope for holders that this deal with the mysterious third party in a foreign country comes through and that it is as big as anticipated.


----------



## spooly74 (7 November 2008)

rub92me said:


> I don't want to put a jinx on it, but it looks like a bit of a turnaround story in the making for this one. I really hope for holders that this deal with the mysterious third party in a foreign country comes through and that it is as big as anticipated.




Yeah, there was a bit of interest at the close, but still no clear indication from the company as to when the details of the announcement might be released.

I really hope this regulatory approval has nothing to do with The Mongolian Gov on the Oyu tolgoi project. The Chinese I could handle ... just!

More importantly though, will be how they inted to fund the deal (whatever it may be)

Best of luck to long term deep suffering shareholders.


----------



## spooly74 (26 November 2008)

The news this morning is a positive move for the IMRP.

"Intec Acquires Right to Purchase Major Hydrometallurgical Plant"

Another left field ann but a big question remains over funding.
You would imagine a cap raising would be out of the question considering the last debacle.


----------



## TMM (26 November 2008)

Any views on the fact that they need to pay back their 5 million dollar debt to Macquarie bank by 31st Dec this year?

Where will they get the money from in such a short period of time - I estimate that they have only half of this amount in their coffers at the moment. Macquarie bank is unlikley to extend the loan period.

Aside from this immediate problem, today's announcement at least demonstrates a future for the company.


----------



## spooly74 (26 November 2008)

TMM said:


> Any views on the fact that they need to pay back their 5 million dollar debt to Macquarie bank by 31st Dec this year?
> 
> Where will they get the money from in such a short period of time - I estimate that they have only half of this amount in their coffers at the moment. Macquarie bank is unlikley to extend the loan period.
> 
> Aside from this immediate problem, today's announcement at least demonstrates a future for the company.





Macquarie have not stated that the debt be repaid yet, but it is highly likely. Perhaps they might defer payment due to this ann. They are still a major shareholder.

Speculation aside though ....  



> Intec has engaged Royal Bank of Canada to initiate the orderly sale by tender of the Hellyer Mill, tailings dam and associated infrastructure over coming months. Proceeds of sale will be used to retire debt and as working capital in furthering the Intec Metals Recycling Project.




This sale will easily cover Mac Bank but there will almost certainly be a shortfall for the new plant ...... by how much though?
Possibly a loan for the remainder 

They have inferred the IMRP could be cashflow positive in 6 months.


----------



## TMM (26 November 2008)

That's all well and good but we don't know when the sale will go through. Macquarie bank will need to be paid out on 31st Dec and Intec must have the cash to pay this back on time. I don't think that the Hellyer sale will be fully concluded within one month (noting that a third of December is a  holiday period). 
Intec is going to have to raise this cash and raise it quickly. If they have something up their sleeve it would be nice to share the information with their long suffering and now worried shareholders. The message regarding repayment of this loan should really be announced in the next couple of weeks in order to instil some confidence in the market.


----------



## TMM (26 November 2008)

As Macquarie bank is a major shareholder, there is of course a possibility that they may extend the loan period for a few months, particularly in light of today's announcement and money coming through in a few months from the tender for Hellyer. Let's hope that is the case.


----------



## mango65 (1 December 2008)

Hi TMM and All,

Posters continue to "bag" Philip Wood for a variety of reasons.

Personally I see no need for Philip Wood to do anything other than what he is doing. He is making the best of an extremely difficult situation.

Intec has passed many a milestone during the last few years but for every few steps forward there seems to be for some people, a step backward. So it seems with the latest announcement. Yes, selling the Hellyer complex was a surprise and deemed to be a step backward but, the buying of the Delta EMD plant is a big step forward. A giant step forward really. Milestones achieved in the last few years have been in the areas of an increasing number of patents to unlock metals from extremely difficult ores in an environmentally friendly way; no toxic residues and no emissions to pollute the atmosphere. Also large mining companies come to Intec and pay their Toll Fees to see what Intec can do to unlock their difficult ores. Intec has always been successful in its treatment of these difficult ores which is always an encouraging sign, but so far none have bitten the bullet and taken on one of Intec's methods. Philip Wood can't precipitate a "shotgun marriage" with some big company to take on an Intec method. It has to be voluntary and certainly a "greenfield site". That no company is willing to be first to try an Intec method is not surprising as no-one wants a multi-million plant that may be a lemon.

Intec wanted Hellyer to prove its process but now can do the proving much more quickly and cheaply than by going with its original plan. That is what I call flexibility and seizing the moment. Progress may be slow but it is steady and every step is calculated to allow for no unexpected surprises when the new method is adopted. 

Philip Wood has not driven the share price into the ground. It is because people don't read or understand what Intec is about and see it as a zinc miner and not a "technology provider". Therefore comments such as "You have driven the share price of INL shares to the ground so soon after digging into shareholders pockets with another dilution issue." is erroneous. It has the new cutting-edge technology and will prove it in the near future.

The Intec Forum site provides far more information than any other company I have ever known. That some people are unhappy with information given as answers is not withholding information and being evasive but answers are given according to strict ethical standards and conform with ASX rules.

Many milestones have yet to be achieved before Intec can claim success. The path ahead has still many obstacles to be overcome and anyone can add to those I am listing below.

1. Paying Macquarie $5 million by the 31st Dec or getting Macquarie to roll the loan over.
2. Paying $2 million by the 28th February to execute the agreement for sale of the site.
3. Acquiring South African regulatory approval for the sale.
4. Waiting for shareholders of Delta to agree to the sale.
5. Getting new site indemnity approval for the new process.
6. Conduct a "due diligence assessment" of plant and all it entails.
7. Obtain $30 million in cash or kind by the 15th April 2009.

He will certainly earn his keep by overcoming the above. What Philip Wood needs is support and the continued determination to do what he has always tried to do; Make Intec successful and a world leader in new technology.

Cheers.


----------



## TMM (4 December 2008)

Many companies are going through challenging times with regard to financing, and there are many good companies whose shares are severely down due to the general state of market and low metal prices. Intec is just one of them. It is linked to metal prices but also has great technology that the markets are not considering at the moment. Some companies will survive, others won't.  I have a reasonable amount invested in INL and, like other investors, am concerned about their ability to meet their financial obligations. Hoping that Macquarie bank sees the potential of this technology and holds off reigning in the December debt.


----------



## mango65 (5 December 2008)

Hi All.

The following is Dave's response to Tweaty on Intec's forum.

RE: IMRP Staffing
Response from Dave Sammut, Intec Ltd

Hi Tweaty,

The full operating Intec Metals Recycling Project will require four shifts of operators, a daytime maintenance crew, technical staff, line management and operational management, an environment, health and safety professional, and administration for day-to-day operation. It will possibly also have dedicated technical team for plant optimisation and the development of future projects.

We're not going to detail specific staffing levels until we are closer to operations, however, and even so staffing levels will probably vary over time as activities at the different business units vary.

The location of the upgraded Intec Metals Recycling Project is very favourable for several reasons (including the proximity to feedstocks as an Eastern seaboard transport hub), of which one benefit is that the Newcastle region is very well serviced by a substantial pool of well-trained, experienced industrial staff. Intec would clearly hope to recruit some of the operators who previously worked for Delta EMD and therefore know the plant very well, but looking more widely, we are informed that BHP (as example) is in the process of shedding over 100 and up to 200 jobs from its technical division. 

We are confident that we can readily staff the Intec Metals Recycling Project with talented, well-trained operational staff who will share our vision of bringing the environmental and economic benefits of the Intec Process to global application.

To those who doubt Intec is not serious on their future direction I recommend a re-think.

Cheers.


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

spooly74 said:


> The news this morning is a positive move for the IMRP.
> 
> "Intec Acquires Right to Purchase Major Hydrometallurgical Plant"
> 
> ...




Still a big questions remains over funding it seems.

I read that Philip Wood stated that there is no way Intec will place the 2 Million down payment for this plant unless funding was secured. 

The time has come to fork out the 2 Mil, by 28 Feb (Saturday)

Surely this means a big annoucement is forthcoming!

I can only see it being positive, as a negitive announcement would all but send these guys out the back door...

They are certainly tight lipped, anyone still interested in INL, or have you given up! I couldn't blame you, it has been a disappointing stock...


----------



## spooly74 (25 February 2009)

Yeah, disappointing is a word that comes to mind along with a few others, but I'll defer some time in the sin bin, for now.

BSM agreed to purchase Hellyer last week, and if Mac Bank are happy to defer full payment again (for now), there should be an ann out soon regarding a deposit for the new plant.
Despite the horrendous sp, the aquisition of the plant at Mayfield is a stroke of genius, if approved etc. 

Intec have always been about the IMRP, and comparing 20M now to the initial capital costs of 140M 5 years ago is a bargain.
Also, if they had attempted to construct the plant themselves, the risk of cost escalations and commissioning problems increases dramatically.

If they don't get funding for the plant :goodnight

Risk/Reward at 1.2c?


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

spooly74 said:


> If they don't get funding for the plant :goodnight
> 
> Risk/Reward at 1.2c?




I think the reward outways the risk here and therefore I have had a small bet on Black, knowing Red may well come out! 

What concerns me more if Green comes out, an Mac or some other lender delays the agreement on financing.

This will truely give me the


----------



## mango65 (27 February 2009)

Hi Gundini.

Well the time is nigh.  Intec has officially to post that $2 million by tomorrow.

Half Yearly is out today after Market closes.  I don't expect anything out of the ordinary though I may be surprised. We know the cash balance at 31st Dec, we know that Bass Metals has agreed to buy Hellyer, we know that GHD's comprehensive report of the viability of the Mayfield plant is due today, ( guess we won't get a look in for a long time yet), and that Inteq may still be looking for backers.

Once GHD's figures are known to Intec the real bargaining can commence.

Only time will tell.

Cheers.


----------



## Gundini (25 March 2009)

Up 128% today on new contract news.

Seems a large increase considering it doesn't seem to be an earth shattering deal.

spooly will be happy after tipping this in the monthly competition. lol..

26mil buyers and 1mil sellers


----------



## spooly74 (25 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Up 128% today on new contract news.
> 
> Seems a large increase considering it doesn't seem to be an earth shattering deal.
> 
> ...




Yeah, didn't seem that good an ann, but they may have found a lifeline.

'Profitable commercial treatment to continue through 2009', so they may have other suitors. This treatment may be of interest to quite a few companies nationally and globally, but I haven't looked at it at all.

My eye has been on the IMRP.



> It is expected that this intellectual property will have quite broad application for mine tailings water, industrial waste water and waste sludge treatment, nationally and internationally.


----------



## Gundini (25 March 2009)

Things seemed to have settled down at the minute, but at one stage they were up 300%. This deal has added confidence to the Intec process and may be the catylist they need to fund the Newcastle plant. 

I only hold a small parcel at a very low price, but I know there will be a lot of happy holders after today


----------



## juiceman (25 March 2009)

Gundini said:


> Up 128% today on new contract news.
> 
> Seems a large increase considering it doesn't seem to be an earth shattering deal.
> 
> ...




WTF
Up 200%
Got as high as 300% earlier 
Now tell me that they have recieved the dollers for the Mayfield site and i will wet my pants exitment


----------



## spooly74 (25 March 2009)

Here is the response from their Corporate Development Manager, on their websites Q&A.

Interesting they've had some immediate enquires.

Still, for mine, Mayfield and the IMRP will bring the big bikkies 



> Response from Dave Sammut, Intec Ltd
> 
> Hi Bill,
> 
> ...


----------



## comptec (13 May 2009)

looks like the stock is going to recover all the way to 14 cents by end of the year or early next year. 

so far no bad news for the stock, and it doesn't look like it will have any

only upward for this stock. it's a buy for me


----------



## johannlo (13 May 2009)

Hi Comptec - I agree the developments esp in this green era sound promising but where did you get that 14c figure from?

Bought in at 2.1c a month ago on a long shot.


----------



## queenstown (25 June 2009)

*INL Intec Ltd*

While there is not a lot of news forthcoming at the moment I'm still bullish on the project pipeline and the effect it may have on our SP. What are peoples thoughts on what may transpire? I initially thought that if Newcastle (Mayfield) came off as a stand alone project the SP would hit 6 cents. I now think we will hit 13 cents by year end.

My thinking is as follows;

Existing SP - 1.4 cents
Whyalla - 3 cents (100%)
NewCastle - 2 cents (50%)
2 China projects - 3 cents (100%)
Victorian SPLR - 2 cents (80%)
Burnie (additional contracts) - 2 cents (50%)
2 new waste opportunities - 2 cents (50%)

Total = 13 cents

Its all a bit bullish and pure hearsay but that is where my thinking is at the moment. Once the the project pipeline grows so will the interest, following and SP momentum. We saw this starting to happen prior to the the SPP being announced.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 June 2009)

Queenstown,

You need to provide details as to why you think each project is worth that. So far you have given no cashflows, peer comparisons etc. Anyone can pluck numbers out of the air.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## queenstown (29 June 2009)

An interesting day for Intec on teh ASX. 49 million shares traded today and up 14.3%. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mango65 (17 July 2009)

*Re: INL - Intec Limited China visit*

Hi All,

The following is a question I asked and Dave's reply.

China Visit
Hi Dave, Has the arrest and jailing of Mr Hu changed Intec's plans to visit China? If staff are still going to China is it possible to say who is going and when they are leaving Australia? Any information about the visit will be greatly appreciated. Cheers.
Posted By
Mango
Date Posted
17 July 2009
RE: China Visit
Response from Dave Sammut, Intec Ltd

Hi Mango,

If it is "business as usual" for Rio Tinto (as it stated to the media a couple of days ago), then there is no reason why it shouldn't be the same for little Intec. As one of the most open companies on the ASX, we barely have Intec secrets, so we don't have much to worry about.

Philip Wood (Managing Director & CEO) and Andrew Tong (Senior Metallurgist) will be joining Joe Lam (Chinese Representative) from Monday 20th July for just under two weeks of site visits and meetings in China. We have been pretty active this week in preparation for their trip, and we will no doubt be quite busy when they return, while we consolidate the results. The trip includes visits to all of the projects under consideration by Joe Lam, as well as some other items of potential interest to Intec, notably including HNC's continuing involvement in developing the metallurgical flowsheet for the Browns Sulphide Project, and the potential application of the Intec Process for recovering a variety of base and precious metals from several types of electronic waste.

Cheers to all Intec holders.


----------



## System (14 March 2017)

On March 14th, 2017, Intec Limited (INL) changed its name and ASX code to SciDev Limited (SDV).


----------



## greggles (13 September 2019)

Other than a post notifying of a change of name and ASX code it has been a decade since this thread has been updated, so it's probably time for a quick re-cap.

According to the most recent Investor Presentation:


> SciDev is a leader in the development and application of both chemistry and process control for solids-liquid separation.
> 
> SciDev brings together world-class technology, chemistry, management and manufacturing capabilities to solve pressing operational and environmental issues for the minerals processing, tailings, water treatment and Oil & Gas markets.




SDV spent the better part of a year and a half between February 2018 and July 2019 trading on low volume in a tight range between 5c and 10c. Then suddenly in late July things began to change:

On 22 July the company announced that its targeted push into the US market (refer announcement 23 May 2019) was gaining traction, with the first significant order for SciDev friction reduction technology for application in the oil and gas market. The company reported that orders had been placed for delivery in August and September 2019 with a total revenue to SciDev of AUD $1,080,000.

On 30 August the company announced that it has signed a three year agreement with Iluka Resources for the supply and service of its MaxiFlox® product with the annual value of the contract likely to be between AUD $2.6M – AUD $4.0M. Total revenue over three years is expected to be between AUD $8M – AUD $12M.

On 2 September SDV announced that it achieved total sales of AUD $1.4M for the months of July and August 2019.

Finally today it announced an oversubscribed $4.16 million capital raising by way of a placement of 16,000,000 new fully paid ordinary shares at an issue price of 26c per share.

So things appear to moving rapidly in a positive direction for SDV. Sales ramping up, and an oversubscribed capital raising giving them some much needed cash in the bank to keep the ball rolling.

The share price has increased from 7c to 36c in the last three months. Not bad at all. Those interested in finding out more should have a read of the Investor Presentation dated 3 September. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## barney (13 September 2019)

greggles said:


> it has been a decade since this thread has been updated




This was a heavily discussed Stock back in 2006 I recall. The science they were developing was always interesting back then but I haven't looked much since.  

Trading higher immediately after the Cap Raise is always a welcome indicator for Shareholders


----------



## greggles (16 September 2019)

barney said:


> This was a heavily discussed Stock back in 2006 I recall. The science they were developing was always interesting back then but I haven't looked much since.
> 
> Trading higher immediately after the Cap Raise is always a welcome indicator for Shareholders




Yes, way back then it was called Intec and they were in the zinc business. It was a much posted on stock but never quite managed to get it together. It's been SciDev Limited for two and a half years now and things finally seem to be coming together for them in the last few months.

SDV just cracked 40c today and volume is still good. I expect we'll see some consolidation above 40c until the next price catalyst.


----------



## Faramir (4 November 2019)

@greggles 

Look at what I missed out on. An All Time High. Saying another Water stock is doing well would be an understatement. Why do I never pay attention???? Need to investigate those announcements.

Oh well! Another missed opportunity. SDV services industries that I am not really interested in. Maybe that's an anchoring bias that I need to get rid off. I can't get over SDV rapid rise.


----------



## greggles (6 November 2019)

Yes, SDV has performed well in the last couple of months.

It raised $4.16 million in mid-September through the issue of 16,000,000 new FPO shares at an issue price of 26c per share. The lucky folks who got on board that placement have more than doubled their money already.

A little over a month later they announced the acquisition of ProSol Australia Pty Ltd, a company which provides bespoke tailings engineering and process chemistry to mining and water treatment industries in NSW and has a leading position in the Hunter Valley coal industry with existing relationships with key major coal producers.

The ProSol acquisition will afford SDV faster market access for their OptiFlox® technology into the Hunter Valley Coal Fields through ProSol's existing relationships and the ability to utilise SciDev supply chain and MaxiFlox® chemistry to maximise margins from ProSol's existing operations.

The transaction is structured 55%:45% cash:equity across three tranches, subject to the achievement of key financial milestones in FY2020 and FY2021. Should those financial milestones be met, the total consideration payable is A$1,900,000.

So yeah, SDV is kicking goals at the moment and is definitely one to watch in the short term.


----------



## Country Lad (13 November 2019)

greggles said:


> So yeah, SDV is kicking goals at the moment and is definitely one to watch in the short term.




Trading in a nice channel with my favourite P&F pattern.  Charts are prices now and if it holds above 70 it will be yet another break.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (7 December 2019)

Country Lad said:


> Trading in a nice channel with my favourite P&F pattern.  Charts are prices now and if it holds above 70 it will be yet another break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn’t quite able to keep the momentum going but looks to have set a solid base in the low 50’s for now. What are your thoughts on how the chart might look in the short term now that it’s had a good retrace? There’s definitely a lot of games being played on this one with the bots and also the small sell downs in the auction each day.


----------



## Country Lad (8 December 2019)

Swervin Mervin said:


> It wasn’t quite able to keep the momentum going but looks to have set a solid base in the low 50’s for now. What are your thoughts on how the chart might look in the short term now that it’s had a good retrace? There’s definitely a lot of games being played on this one with the bots and also the small sell downs in the auction each day.




Sorry, not up to date on this one as I am back in the country only this morning after being pretty well out of touch, so will have a look when I get a chance.  The only thing I can offer is that my stop was executed at an average of a tad under 63 cents


----------



## Swervin Mervin (15 December 2019)

Country Lad said:


> Sorry, not up to date on this one as I am back in the country only this morning after being pretty well out of touch, so will have a look when I get a chance.  The only thing I can offer is that my stop was executed at an average of a tad under 63 cents



Cheers mate, were you looking at getting back in?


----------



## Swervin Mervin (15 December 2019)

Ok guys just a quick post as to why I think SDV is my top pick for the Aussie stock forums full calender year tipping comp for 2020.

- New CEO Lewis Utting has experience in the water treatment field and has many contacts to help land contracts
- SDV has a unique technology that is becoming more relevant as water is becoming more scarce.
- Revenue growth is growing rapidly and the MC is going to have to reflect this.
- Only 127m shares on issue so will run pretty easily
- There are quite a few companies trialling the product at present so there should be some news flow in the coming months


----------



## Country Lad (19 December 2019)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Cheers mate, were you looking at getting back in?




Yes might do that, starting to look good again.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 February 2020)

Reliance on one supply source is fine until it's not:

"Company has an active programme of maintaining inventory on hand (or transit) to mitigate supply chain risk. The Company has enough redundancy in itssupply chain to continue delivery into manufacturing and customer orders. 
ProSol Australia, acquired by SciDev in late 2019, held strong inventory, as a result, all existing SciDev customers are well serviced with a significant buffer of inventory in the event of any stock delays out of China.
Highland Fluid Technology has many existing supply points in North America and Europe and the Company is confident of being able to mitigate any medium-term supply chain risk ex-
China. "



> SciDev is well positioned to mitigate supply challenges if they are to arise from the current coronavirus situation. The Company reiterates that no impacts to its supply chain are being seen at present and SciDev does not expect any adverse implications arising



.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> "Company has an active program of maintaining inventory on hand (or transit) to mitigate supply chain risk. The Company has enough redundancy in its supply chain to continue delivery into manufacturing and customer orders.
> 
> Highland Fluid Technology has many existing supply points in North America and Europe and the Company is confident of being able to mitigate any medium-term supply chain risk ex-China."



_- all time high today, up 17%, on announcement of a solid order _


> The new order from Phoenix is for approximately USD$1.4m of product, representing approximately 3 months of stock under the HoA.   The chemistry will be manufactured by SciDev’s partner, Nuoer China, with product expected to be onsite with Phoenix in March 2020.



- _Phoenix having operations in Kentucky. Would be hoping COVID-19 is under control and supply lines open sooner rather than later._

- Signed the HoA in August; good to see action/ traction. _
Phoenix is a private company based in Kentucky, USA and is focussed on the design, fabrication and production of efficient and reliable technology for tailings dewatering, liquid solid separation and slurry & sludge separation_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 March 2020)

> ▪ SciDev has received a trial order for *its chemistry** from Syncrude, one of the largest operators in the Canadian oil sands industry
> 
> ▪ The trial represents c.A$1m of revenue for SciDev, with the trial anticipated to last for approximately 2 weeks and scheduled to occur late in FY2020



*development and application of both chemistry and process control for solids-liquid separation.

Could be big. Mr Market has rewarded it with a 20% rise this morning, to 74c


----------



## Faramir (7 April 2020)

Could another Black Swan Event will turn this trend down?





Record Sales Announcement:
44glm94c6yqrpl.pdf
A$4.8 million sales - record sales

Quarterly Announcement today - finally they are cash flow positive:
44gs7h3j4lckmf.pdf

Things have changed since Lewis Utting has taken over. Well done to those who hold or at least pick this for any tipping comp.


----------



## Faramir (30 May 2020)

I am going to choose SDV for June 2020 Tipping Comp.






Tues 5 May 2020, this announcement gave a slight and brief upshot.
Services Agreement in the Infrastructure Sector
44hkh7qwwbs8xq.pdf
This is work in Melbourne's Metro Tunnel Project.

I wonder what it will take for SDV to test its highs again?


----------



## BroncosXR8 (18 June 2020)

Picked this up today at 0.60c after being recommended it a few weeks ago.

June report should tell whether it was a good recommendation or not.


----------



## Faramir (29 June 2020)

For July Tipping competition, I am choosing SDV again despite its drop during June. (Real reason, I can't think of anything else.)

Here is an announcement from last Friday about some delays Canadian Oil Sands trial.
44jzh7r2469sth.pdf
Can't blame them for their decision to delay sending staff over there.

Oh well, things will be better. I do not hold. If only I had specie funds?


----------



## Faramir (20 August 2020)

I wished I picked SDV for August Tipping Competition. If only I gave it one more month but I didn't

44lptjnrbdbwtm.pdf

It is up 17.6% now right due to this announcement. Even though it is a trial, BHP Olympic Dam looks like becoming a major client one day.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

.. traction ...

FY20 Financial Highlights 
▪ Revenue from customers increased by 518% to $18m (FY19: $2.9m) 
▪ Cash receipts for FY20 increased to $20m (FY19: $2.8m) 
▪ Net cash position at end of period of AUD$4.4m, with AUD$4.8m inventory at hand 

FY20 Operational Highlights 
▪ Strategic joint venture agreement signed with Nuoer China, allowing both companies to use their collective strengths to accelerate attractive global business development 
▪ Acquisition of ProSol Australia Pty Ltd and Highland Fluid Technology Inc. 
▪ Major wins across several verticals, including Iluka’s Jacinth Ambrosia mineral sands operation, MMG Limited’s Las Bambas copper mine, and Syncrude’s full-scale Tailings Centrifuge Plant

▪ Post the end of the financial year the Company announced: 
- An expanded contract for the provision of professional services on the Melbourne Metro Tunnel Project 
- A partnership with Flotek (NYSE: FTK) to deliver friction reducing chemistries for a 4-well trial program with a major US-based exploration and production company which has operations in the Eagle Ford Shale Basin 
- Completion of AUD$5m Placement and $2m Share Purchase Plan , @ $0.65c per share 
- Six month trial with BHP at the Olympic Dam South Australian operation


----------



## Telamelo (17 September 2020)

Came across *ScidevSDV* @ 0.70c as really liking the potential noting below recent announcements.

SciDev is a leader in the development and application of services, chemistry and process control for solids-liquid separation. SciDev brings together world-class technology, chemistry, management & manufacturing capabilities to solve pressing operational & environmental issues for the Mining, Water Treatment, Oil & Gas and Construction markets.

*Cashed up having raised $7M @ 0.65c with Director's buying large parcels on-market last week around .65c to .67c as well* (great vote of confidence imo).

*SciDev chemistry to be trialled at BHP's Olympic Dam*

▪ SciDev has received a trial order from Olympic Dam, Australia’s largest copper mine
and one of the world’s most significant polymetallic deposits.
▪ The trial is scheduled to last for approximately 6-months, commencing in the
December quarter of CY2020.
▪ The trial includes an initial A$1m purchase order for SciDev’s MaxiFlox chemistry,
reflecting approximately 3-months of consumption.
▪ SciDev’s MaxiFlox chemistry and process applications are being used at a growing
number of key global copper mines reflecting the benefits of the Company’s bespoke
solutions.

*SciDev Market Update – Activity Levels Returning in US Oil Sector*

▪ Activity levels are normalising within the US oil & gas sector, driving increased
demand for Highland Fluid Technology (HFT) chemistry and professional services
▪ In the recent weeks HFT have executed several new contracts and business initiatives
including:
▪ Successful project commissioning to reuse oil field water for a major E&P
company using HFT water treatment technology and equipment
▪ Extension of a purchase order from a major South Texas E&P company for
completion fluids
▪ Commitment for HFT’s largest dry-polymer customer to shift from commodity
polymers and utilise SciDev bespoke chemistry offerings
▪ Major European Oil Company hires HFT to provide product development and
application support of new environmentally-friendly performance chemistry
▪ Continuation of chemistry development initiatives, with several HFT staff
working with a major American multinational oil & gas corporation
▪ The relationship with Flotek (ref ASX 21 July 2020) continues, with HFT fluids
being used on a multi-well drilling program in the Eagle Ford Basin and
expanded to the Unita Basin in Utah with positive initial results
▪ HFT is on track to deliver >A$2m of revenue for Q1FY21 (A$1m in Q4FY20) with
expectations for significant further revenue growth in 2H FY21
▪ The trial order between SciDev and Syncrude, one of Canada’s largest oil
producers (ref: ASX 26 June 2020) remains scheduled for commencement in
2H CY2020. SciDev chemistry has landed in Canada and is on track for trial in
September

DYOR as always .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (17 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Came across *ScidevSDV* @ 0.70c as really liking the potential noting below recent announcements.
> 
> SciDev is a leader in the development and application of services, chemistry and process control for solids-liquid separation. SciDev brings together world-class technology, chemistry, management & manufacturing capabilities to solve pressing operational & environmental issues for the Mining, Water Treatment, Oil & Gas and Construction markets.
> 
> ...



SciDev SDV developments & revenue explained below:









						Scidev Ltd (ASX:SDV)
					

SciDev is targeting the global US$10bn water treatment, N.A oil & gas and mineral processing markets with its unique and bespoke chemistry solutions for tier-1 customers.




					www.smallcapinsider.com.au


----------



## Telamelo (19 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> SciDev SDV developments & revenue explained below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SDV in closing yesterday @ .67c was able to bounce off its 200 day moving average, an important long-term support line.*


----------



## Telamelo (20 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> *SDV in closing yesterday @ .67c was able to bounce off its 200 day moving average, an important long-term support line.*




*SDV* New Canadian trial imminent:
Scheduled to occur late Sep/Oct '20, SciDev *SDV* commented that the trial could generate as much as $1M+ of revenue and is anticipated to last for approximately 2 weeks.

During the trial, the focus will be on using SciDev’s chemistries in Syncrude’s CND$1.9 billion full-scale Tailings Centrifuge Plant.

SciDev further pointed out that its staff will be on-site in the Canadian plant to support the trial and ensure it is successfully performed.

The company added that fluid tailings management is an area which has been placed under increased regulation in the Canadian Oil Sands industry.

Commenting on the transaction, SciDev Managing Director and CEO, Lewis Utting said:

“The order from Syncrude represents SciDev’s first entry into the oil sands sector, a significant potential area of growth for SciDev. We are pleased that our offering is continuing to be recognised in the oil and gas sector, which we believe is an exciting area of growth for the Company.”

Back in late February '20, SciDev released its 1H20 financial results whereby the company reported revenue of $6.12 million for the half, representing a massive +382% increase on the prior corresponding period of 1H19.

Then recently in August '20, SciDev raised $7M in cash @ 0.65c to advance near term growth projects. Huge potential growth projected into 2020/21 and beyond imo as ticking all the boxes.


----------



## Telamelo (21 September 2020)

*SciDev SDV FY20 Financial Highlights:*

▪ Revenue from customers increased by 518% to $18m (FY19: $2.9m)
▪ Cash receipts for FY20 increased to $20m (FY19: $2.8m)
▪ Net cash position at end of period of AUD$4.4m, with AUD$4.8m inventory at hand plus additional $7M raised @ 0.65c about 1 month ago

*FY20 Operational Highlights:*

▪ Strategic joint venture agreement signed with Nuoer China, allowing both companies
to use their collective strengths to accelerate attractive global business development
▪ Acquisition of ProSol Australia Pty Ltd (ProSol) and Highland Fluid Technology Inc
(Highland)
▪ Major wins across several verticals, including Iluka’s Jacinth Ambrosia mineral sands
operation, MMG Limited’s Las Bambas copper mine, and Syncrude’s full-scale Tailings
Centrifuge Plant
▪ Post the end of the financial year the Company announced:
▪ An expanded contract for the provision of professional services on the
Melbourne Metro Tunnel Project
▪ A partnership with Flotek (NYSE: FTK) to deliver friction reducing chemistries
for a 4-well trial program with a major US-based exploration and production
company which has operations in the Eagle Ford Shale Basin
▪ Completion of AUD$5m Placement and $2m Share Purchase Plan (SPP), both
completed at $0.65c per share
▪ Six month trial with BHP at the Olympic Dam South Australian operation

*SDV FY21 Outlook:*

The focus for SciDev during financial year 2021 includes:
• Ensuring the safety of all SciDev staff amid COVID-19.
• Realise continued revenue growth through the execution of SciDev’s business development
pipeline across its target verticals.
• Continued focus on cash generation and tight cost controls.
• Upgrading the Kings Park manufacturing facility for the supply of SciDev chemistry into the
domestic infrastructure and mineral processing sectors.
• Capitalising on our joint venture with Nuoer improving our supply capability.
• Building on momentum in the construction sector globally.
• Expanding our presence in oil & gas in North America and progressing outstanding projects.
• Accelerating initiatives in the waste water and water treatment sector.
• Extending SciDev’s technology in the precious metal and base metal sectors.
• Continuing to progress discussions with strategic technology partners.

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (22 September 2020)

Gees with overseas markets deep in the red  unfortunately impacting our SDV price action/chart as it appears bearish in the short-term imo we just nudged 0.645c this morning (below cap. raising price).

market depth sadly reflects this:

23 buyers for 106,253 units vs 61 sellers for 529,406 units


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2020)

SDV is one of my picks for Y2021 Comp.

Scientists cleaning up after everyone who drills, digs, spurts, slurps or tunnels could sum this little monster up. 

Thanks @Faramir and @Dona Ferentes for bringing SDV to my attention during the year.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> SDV is one of my picks for Y2021 Comp.
> 
> Scientists cleaning up after everyone who drills, digs, spurts, slurps or tunnels could sum this little monster up.
> 
> ...



I like them .... HQ is 8 Turbo Rd, Kings Park, just past Blacktown  (can't even find signage according to Google Maps)


----------



## Faramir (31 December 2020)

@Garpal Gumnut Can I pick SDV as one of my four stocks for Tipping Comp 2021? I didn't think I actually made much of a contribution. I just like companies that can clean water. Trouble is, Governments, companies (and mainly people) expect water to be free and are not willing to pay the real cost of getting it cleaned.

(I think by the time I will seriously think about putting a specie about of funds into the stock, FOMO will hit me and I will miss the boat. Whenever I feel FOMO, I freeze and do something else instead of buying stocks.)

In this COVID environment, how do they drum up more business in USA?


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02325582-2A1271789?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


It's a record sales!

Here is a chart:





If they kick a few more goals next year, I am expecting the volume to increase.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2020)

Faramir said:


> @Garpal Gumnut Can I pick SDV as one of my four stocks for Tipping Comp 2021? I didn't think I actually made much of a contribution. I just like companies that can clean water. Trouble is, Governments, companies (and mainly people) expect water to be free and are not willing to pay the real cost of getting it cleaned.
> 
> (I think by the time I will seriously think about putting a specie about of funds into the stock, FOMO will hit me and I will miss the boat. Whenever I feel FOMO, I freeze and do something else instead of buying stocks.)
> 
> ...



I believe SDV would be a good pick for you for the 2021 Comp. 

I'm certainly more conscious of the need for investors to look at the ecological consequences of companies in which they invest and SDV for me ticks many boxes. It just makes sense. I have it in my SMSF and sold WPL to get a decent stake.

Plus they walk the talk and make a quid out of it. 

gg


----------



## Cam019 (3 January 2021)

SDV is my top pick for the 2021 competition. I'm liking this purely based on technicals. Nice ascending triangle on the weekly timeframe, 8 EMA is holding above the 21 EMA and I'm also liking those wicks coming into the ascending trend line producing higher lows. All going well, this should provide for a nice 2021 for SDV.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> SDV is one of my picks for Y2021 Comp.
> 
> Scientists cleaning up after everyone who drills, digs, spurts, slurps or tunnels could sum this little monster up.
> 
> ...



My top pick for 2021 because its been good to me. And its down 3% today. there you go. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2021)

quarterly out:   firing on several cylinders

_*Q2 FY2021 Highlights *_

_▪ Record quarterly cash receipts of A$10.2m and sales of A$8.9m (versus cash receipts of A$5.6m and sales of A$9.4m 1QFY21) _
_▪ Record net cashflow from operations of A$1.8m 
▪ Strong performance from the Oil & Gas sector with A$4m in sales 
▪ Gross profit margin for the quarter was consistent with the previous quarter 
▪ Strong business development pipeline with field qualifications ongoing _
_▪ Net cash at end of the quarter of A$7.1m _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2021)

Three year chart, daily, for SDV:






First year and a half, Jan 2018 to June 2019, boring. Only punctuated by a Split  *(S)* in Dec 2018. Getting house in order.

Then a few nibbles early in 2019 until the volume spike late June. (no discernable event, stale holders moving out? Tartana?) Marks the beginning of the rise, to become close to 10 bagger in 9 months.
After which Covid laid all good plans to waste.
But a quick recovery and growth trajectory.

*What I want to do is figure out if Jun/ Jul 2019 is predictable, for an outsider*.
30 April - New MD
May - USA initiatives, new Board member
Jun- Jul. Tartana (19.9% SDV) failure to IPO
22 Jul - US oil & gas first sales
Aug - Sep - sales growing
Aug / Sep - Iluka LT contract and first sales
Sep - Cap Raise at 26c ($4.6mill)
Oct - acquire ProSol
*2020*
Jan - acquire Highland Fluid Technology
Jul - Placement & SPP @ 65c ($7mill)

SciDev is focused on fine particle separation chemistry (colloid chemistry).
*SciDev Solutions*
... solids-liquid separation in the _Mining & Mineral Processing_ sector.
... recycle, reuse and minimise oilfield water waste _Oil & Gas_.
... reduce costs and operational downtime in the _Construction & infrastructure_ sectors.
... _Wastewater _- treatment and products for the industrial, F&B, and municipal water sectors.

Anything discerned?
The biggest sector doesn't necessarily get the sales. O&G is where growth is happening
Lots of little jobs = demands on sales team, contacts
Need to hold inventory
Getting to scale, or still a small outfit in a set of dispersed industries, each with their own needs?
Institutions on board - holding for longer?

Nov 2020 shareholder composition
Nuoer Group 6%
Board and Management 8%  <------- low
Institutional 21%
Retail 65% <------ high


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 February 2021)

1HFY21 REVENUE A$18.3m .. YOY +300%
CASH AT BANK (31 DEC 2020) A$7.1m

*Recent Significant Contract Wins*
_Shell .... Secondment of HFT staff to Shell to provide product development support 
FloTeck ... Partnership to deliver friction reducing chemistries to a major US E&P producer
Melbourne Metro ... Provision of chemistry and professional services on Melbourne Metro Tunnel
Iluka ... 3year contract at Jacinth Ambrosia minerals sands operation
YanCoal ... Ongoing activity within the Hunter Valley coal fields_

*Recent Field Validation Work*
_Syncrude ...  Field qualification at one of Canada's largest oil sands producers
BHP ...... Field validation at Olympic Dam copper mine
OZ Minerals ...  Provision of chemistry for Prominent Hill copper mine
Eramet ... Provision of chemistry and technology in New Caledonia 
MMG ..... Continuous validation work with Las Bambas copper mine_

and, on Friday: *SciDev extends relationship with ExxonMobil* 
_▪ SciDev has signed a purchase order with ExxonMobil for the provision of chemical and professional services with an approx. value of USD$0.5m  
▪ The new purchase order is an extension of the work SciDev, through its US based subsidiary, Highland Fluid Technology Inc. (HFT), conducted with ExxonMobil in 2020 
▪ HFT facilities and professional services have been contracted to formulate a lightweight drilling fluid to be utilised in the field, with Highland Fluid’s patent pending TrueMud™ technology to be used by ExxonMobil on a large-scale international operation _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

*and a couple of recent wins *

1.  SDV  will participate in a commercial trial with Fortescue Metals Group Limited (ASX:FMG), one of the world's leading producers of iron ore, to be conducted at Fortescue's Solomon Hub, located in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. 
SciDev progressed through a competitive tender process and have been invited to participate in a one week field qualification trial, representing A$60,000 in revenue.  The field qualification will focus on the performance of the MaxiFlox® chemistry under plant operating conditions for water treatment solutions. 
.... _Small but with potential
_

2. SciDev Limited is pleased to announce that it has signed a contract for supply of its MaxiFlox chemistry with SLN, a subsidiary of Eramet, the world’s number one producer of ferronickel, a key raw material input to the stainless steel market.
The commercial supply will begin in FY21 for SLN’s Nepoui and Tiebaghi nickel operations. SciDev progressed through laboratory and field qualifications in early FY21. The Company’s MaxiFlox® chemistry and OptiFlox® technology will be used onsite to improve operational efficiency and water use.
.... _Not sure how big._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 March 2021)

_and another acquisition (mainly scrip based)_


SciDev to Acquire Haldon Industries extending its presence in the Water and PFAS sector 

Strategic acquisition of Haldon Industries Pty Ltd, an Australian based environmental engineering solutions company focussed on the water and persistent organic pollutant sectors; the acquisition will have a maximum consideration of A$16.9m, with Equity on completion and Cash subject to future milestones. 
SciDev shares will be issued to Haldon principals at A$0.80 per share with a cash payment of A$1.7m on completion subject to a working capital adjustment. Additional cash payments will be made from Haldon delivered cashflow pending FY21, FY22 and FY23 performance and is subject to revenue and minimum EBITDA targets.  
Haldon have a created a strong presence providing innovative solutions in the Per- and Polyfluoroalkyl (PFAS) market in Australia via their mobile treatment plants.  Haldon’s PFAS solution is world class removing PFAS to undetectable levels while reducing the waste volume by c.20,000 times, which is 100 times greater than existing commercial alternatives. 
In FY20 Haldon delivered A$8.13m of revenue and generated an EBITDA of more than A$3m on an unaudited, cash basis. Haldon’s people, products and services are highly complementary to SciDev. Haldon founders Sean Halpin and Jake Reardon to take senior leadership roles with SciDev and the remaining Haldon employees to join operational roles in the water segment.
The acquisition of Haldon provides SciDev with presence and scale in the infrastructure, and water and wastewater verticals via Haldon’s key services of water treatment, remediation, groundwater dewatering and onsite liquid waste treatment.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2021)

Thanks again @Dona Ferentes and @Faramir . SDV is using its legs over this week. Touched the $1.00 mark, last I looked. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2021)

SciDev record quarterly revenue + 183% on pcp, net cash from operations A$1.4m, record FY21 revenue of A$42.7m  

Quarterly Activities Report: Q4 FY2021 Highlights

_▪ Strong finish to the year with Q4FY21 delivering record quarterly cash receipts of A$14.7m and sales of A$13.2m (versus A$11.3m and A$11.2m respectively in Q3FY21) 
▪ FY21 revenue of A$42.7m up 133% versus FY20 (A$18m) 
▪ Gross profit margin for Q4FY21 remains in line with previous quarters at c.23% 
▪ Net cashflow from operations of A$1.4m, net cash at the end of the quarter of A$7.0m 
▪ Acquisition of Haldon Industries Pty Ltd completed, renamed SciDev Water Services 
▪ A$1.5-$2m contract with Sydney Gateway Road Project water treatment plant 
▪ New PFAS water treatment contract awarded with a major state fire and emergency service 
▪ MaxiFlox® field and technical qualifications completed in Canadian oilsands and with FMG 
▪ Strong business development pipeline with ongoing field qualifications across numerous sites _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 November 2021)

Chemical engineering solutions company SciDev is raising $20 million to upgrade and consolidate its NSW facilities and fund the milestone payments for acquired company Water Services, which over delivered on its EBITDA target.

The business, which focuses on solutions for wastewater reduction from industrial processes, is raising $18 million from institutional investors, while also undertaking* a $2 million share purchase plan*.

The business will also use part of the proceeds to fund green chemistry initiatives designed to displace oil-based chemistries, which it believes is an $11 billion market.

The *offer is priced at 65¢,* representing a 9.7 per cent discount to its last trading price.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2022)

_SDV has been lagging; still under 60c. I guess it isn't glamorous actually putting in the hard work. _

Financial Highlights* 
▪ Q2 FY22 revenue of A$13.7m a 32% uplift on Q1 FY22 with cash receipts of A$9.77m 
▪ The December quarter saw a return of one-off project and services revenue as COVID related travel restrictions eased in some Australian states 
▪ Operating cashflow in 2nd quarter was negative $1.9M primarily due to a planned inventory build, taking advantage of prevailing market prices and to insulate from seasonal supply chain risks  
▪ The company successfully raised $17.4M in additional capital to be used to accelerate the growth of the business  
▪ Cash and cash equivalents of A$16.4m as 31 December 2021


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _SDV has been lagging; still under 60c. I guess it isn't glamorous actually putting in the hard work. _



and down 30%, to 28c .  *CEO pulled the plug*.

During the quarter, the Company delivered a net operating cash outflow of A$2.6m.  The *reduction in cashflow* through the period was a result of:
• Timing of working capital payments to build inventory 
• Increase in debtors associated with elevated March sales in the Water Treatment vertical  
• Timing of cash receipts from revenue associated with the strong activity levels in March. SciDev typically works on a 60-90 day cash conversion cycle

*Financial Highlights *
▪ _Quarterly EBITDA of A$1.8m (unaudited)  _
_▪ Q3 FY22 revenue of A$13.1m with cash receipts of A$13.7m 
▪ Gross profit margin of 44%, an improvement on the 22% in the prior period as the Company benefited from high-margin, one-off revenue generated by the exceptional rainfall across the Eastern Seaboard of Australia in March.  
▪ SDV remains focussed on driving sustainable margin improvement as the Company’s business mix continues to transition to higher-margin environmental solutions. 
▪ Operating cashflow outflow of A$2.6m due to the timing impacts of payments made to build inventory to reduce supply chain risk and the timing of cash receipts from the strong revenue in March. The working capital trend is expected to reverse in Q4 FY22. _
_▪ Cash and cash equivalents of A$12.6m at 31 March 2022 with a further A$5.8m in inventory_.

*Outlook *
Management focus for FY22 will include:
▪ _Reversal of the working capital cycle that existed in Q3 FY22 to drive a positive cashflow period for the June quarter and maximising operating cashflow for FY22 and maintaining positive EBITDA for the year. _
_▪ Growth of the water treatment business focusing on solving clients' complex water treatment needs reducing contaminants to levels acceptable for drinking water or discharge to the environment in line with the most stringent guidelines.  _
_▪ Driving SciDev's position as a technology and solution provider in the growing PFAS market. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and down 30%, to 28c .  *CEO pulled the plug*.



Even though 2021 saw SDV turn earnings positive, the market isn't pricing in much of a story. Now down to 18c, just off the low of 16c in June.

The last news was an Outlook late April, when it was 40c . A negative was that during the quarter, the Company delivered a net operating cash outflow of A$2.6m.  The reduction in cashflow through the period was a result of: 
• _Timing of working capital payments to build inventory _
_• Increase in debtors associated with elevated March sales in the Water Treatment vertical  _
_• Timing of cash receipts from revenue associated with the strong activity levels in March. SciDev typically works on a 60-90 day cash conversion cycle_.    

At the same time, and contributing to the malaise, the CEO went, after 3 years in the role. Sean Halpin, currently the Commercial Director of Water Services for SciDev, has been appointed as the interim CEO while a search is completed for the new CEO. *Three months later, and nothing.*


----------



## Telamelo (18 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Even though 2021 saw SDV turn earnings positive, the market isn't pricing in much of a story. Now down to 18c, just off the low of 16c in June.
> 
> The last news was an Outlook late April, when it was 40c . A negative was that during the quarter, the Company delivered a net operating cash outflow of A$2.6m.  The reduction in cashflow through the period was a result of:
> • _Timing of working capital payments to build inventory _
> ...



It's cheap for a reason but perhaps worthy of adding to watchlist for possible turnaround story..


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 October 2022)

been a bit of a rebuild for SDv  ... the work's there but ... but ..

Q1 FY23 Financial Highlights
_▪ Record revenue of A$25.6m (+40% on pcp) and record cash receipts of A$23.6m (+24% on pcp) _
_▪ Improved quarterly EBITDA result of A$1.7m  
▪ Gross profit margin of 23%  
▪ Breakeven cashflow from operations with cashflow impacted by working capital movements, primarily in Energy Services, as SciDev engages directly with Tier-1 drilling companies _
_▪ Strong balance sheet with cash and cash equivalents of A$12.4m at 30 September 2022, with a further A$6.4m in inventory_.

"Our *water *business delivered a strong quarter demonstrating the ongoing acceptance of our PFAS technology. During the period, we treated PFAS-contaminated water on seven sites for clients across various industries and continue to engage with multiple blue-chip mining and infrastructure companies to provide sustainable solutions for their PFAS challenges.  

"In *mining*, our Maxiflox technology continues to deliver process efficiencies for our clients while reducing their waste footprints. This, along with the roll-out of our high actives suspension technology, has resulted in several new orders and contracts as our momentum continues to build in this space. 

"*Energy Services *continues to benefit from the strong oil price, and we continue to extend our client base in this market. Notably, we are seeing increased demand from Tier-1 drilling and E&P companies for our range of specialty chemistries which we expect will continue to drive baseline growth even when oil prices and activity levels normalise.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 December 2022)

_And maybe awaking ... from 30c to 36c in the last few days since announcement:_

*SciDev secures major BOO Contract to treat PFAS impacted leachate*
*Highlights*
• SciDev has secured a contract with Cleanaway to deploy a Build Own Operate water treatment plant in Queensland to treat PFAS-impacted leachate.
• The contract has a minimum value of $2.15m with material upside potential. The minimum contract value is based on a fixed volume threshold of leachate to be treated. The upside to the contract value will be recognised as volumes of leachate in excess of this threshold.
• SciDev will commence detailed design and off-site construction of the WTP immediately and will mobilise to site in February 2023, ...

.._. got to think there  could be more to come_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2022)

_this would have to be the modern equivalent of a motherhood stock. The more recovered, the better, and Cleanaway is the biggest operator.  _



> ... with material upside potential. The minimum contract value is based on a fixed volume threshold of PFAS-impacted  leachate to be treated. The *upside* to the contract value will be recognised as volumes of leachate in excess of this threshold.


----------

